# le fil des Dingues de Café !



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

_Je sais que parmis vous il y a des inconditionnels
du café
Moi même c'est une vraie drogue qui est devennu une passion.
Alors partageons ensemble ce plaisir et échangeons nos expériences cafetières.







Découvrons ce monde palpitant qu'est le café, car il a beaucoup de choses 
qui font tourner le monde et le café en fait partie intégrante.
Ses origines, ses goûts, les diverses manières de le préparer 
font du café un sujet à lui tout seul.

Je pense que dans notre communauté Macgé,
c'est un sujet qui va rassembler du monde autour du bar,
comme si on se faisait un expresso le matin entre nous.
:love: 

Pour commencer je voulais parler de cette nouvelle machine à expresso originale. 
C'est la machine à café Jules designée par Carlo Borer. 
Elle est très belle mais fait-elle un bon café?




_
​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2006)

[MODE dubitatif ON] ... Encore un truc pour que les classes moyennes viennent exhiber fièrement leur éléctro-ménager...[MODE dubitatif OFF] :mouais:


----------



## spud34 (14 Novembre 2006)

Rien ne vaut un bon café filtre, d'après moi. Ce genre de machines sont bonnes pour les musées d'art contemporain...


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2006)

Du moment que mon café est "_strong_" et qu'il me décolle de la _"vase"_ matinale......   
je me moque un peu (_complètement_) de l'appareil qui  le fait  !!...  
sinon, ouais, il est marrant le "_machin_" que tu nous montres...... 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [MODE dubitatif ON] ... Encore un truc pour que les classes moyennes viennent exhiber fièrement leur éléctro-ménager...[MODE dubitatif OFF] :mouais:


Et "_Grand-Mère_" ?!.....


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2006)

D'apres mes maigres connaissances, c'est l'expresso qui contient le moins de cafeine, vu le faible dur&#233;e de contact de l'eau avec le caf&#233; 

Vient ensuite le caf&#233; filtre
Et enfin la cafeti&#232;re &#224; piston, o&#249; le caf&#233; est en contact avec l'eau pendant plusieurs minutes...

Apres, pour ce qui est bon ou nocif pour le foie, je n'en sais rien... :rose:


Sinon, je suis en train de me renseigner sur les cafeti&#232;res expresso, si vous avez des bons tuyaux...


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2006)

Chez moi, sauf quand il y a vraiment la foule et que la cafetière électrique se justifie pour pouvoir passser son temps à pérorer plutôt qu'à la cuisine, on en est toujours à la casserole et aux filtres en papier. Comment ça, faudrait voir à être moderne !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Ne pas prendre* de modèles à recharge par cartouches !
> :afraid:
> J'ai un copain aussi accro que moi à son kawa qui dépense 750 euros par an en dosettes.
> :hein:
> ...



Je ne veux pas de Nespresso 
Je regarde du coté des machines expresso qui accepte le café moulu ou les dosettes ESE, pour la facilité, de temps en temps


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Novembre 2006)

Un expresso ou rien (bon d'accord, éventuellement une tasse ed'cherloute chez moman... mais c'est pour pas lui faire de peine, elle y met tellement d'amour ! :rateau: :love: )... donc, ni marque ni pub, une machine capable d'envoyer 15 bars de pression minimum, un filtre digne de ce nom, et un café adapté (dont la mouture est adaptée à ce type de machine...). J'ai une préférence pour le pur Arabica mais j'avoue ne pas être un "spécialiste"...

La seule chose importante : JAMAIS de sucre dans le café (sauf s'il est vraiment imbuvable !)... c'est aussi débile que de mettre du cola dans un pur malt ! :affraid:  :hein: 

Concernant ces machines à la mode à "capsule", j'étais plutôt "contre", mais j'ai eu récemment l'occasion de boire des choses vraiment intéressantes chez un ami...
Par contre le prix des capsules !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2006)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; bu du caf&#233; en capsules, et le caf&#233; est relativement bon.
L'interet de ce type de machine est la facilit&#233; : 
Tu mets la capsule, tu appuies sur le bouton, le caf&#233; sort.
Pas de nettoyage ou presque, pas de dosage de caf&#233;, pas de caf&#233; qui n'a plus de gout car le paquet est ouvert depuis 2 semaines...

Par contre, le prix :affraid:
Et aussi le fait qu'il n'y ai qu'un seul fournisseur (nestl&#233, pas de caf&#233; du commerce &#233;quitable...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> La seule chose importante : JAMAIS de sucre dans le café (sauf s'il est vraiment imbuvable !)... c'est aussi débile que de mettre du cola dans un pur malt ! :affraid:  :hein:


C'est vrai c'est aussi con que de mettre de la williamine au congélo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est vrai c'est aussi con que de mettre de la williamine au congélo



Ça c'est un coup bas...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> D'apres mes maigres connaissances, c'est l'expresso qui contient le moins de cafeine, vu le faible durée de contact de l'eau avec le café
> 
> Vient ensuite le café filtre
> Et enfin la cafetière à piston, où le café est en contact avec l'eau pendant plusieurs minutes...
> ...



Je ne sais pas si c'est valable pour la caféine mais pour l'expresso (machine "haute" pression) la pression et la température de l'eau injecté dans le café permet d'extraire environ 80 % des arômes, alors qu'on atteind à peine 20 % avec une cafetiére à filtre papier (bon, je ne parle même pas du jus de couleur ambré que les ricains appellent café... Roberto   )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est vrai c'est aussi con que de mettre de la williamine au congélo



   

Plus depuis que j'ai été conseillé par un expert...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2006)

Expresso si pas trop de convives...

Sinon moka italienne... en alu, et qui a déjà fait 1500 cafés, avant c'est pas bon... jamais lavée biensur.


----------



## krystof (14 Novembre 2006)

En son temps, je parlais de café ici, avec les fameuses contributions de feu ELZOBI...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2006)

Je précise ALU, car il en existe en inox, c'est préférable si on l'utilise pas tous les jours... mais le top c'est l'alu...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça c'est un coup bas...



Pas faux ça... il confirme une fois de plus  qu'il mériterait d'être Français :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> jamais lavée biensur.


valable aussi pour la "cafetière" à main  Je râle quand ma femme veut la laver 

Sinon, ne pas oublier quand même que tout dépend de ce qu'on met dans la cafetière : il y a presque autant de nuances entre deux cafés qu'entre deux pinards. Je ne suis plus au jus  maintenant mais j'ai eu bu à une époque des cafés exotiques à tomber par terre.  Arabica, d'accord, mais il y a plein d'Arabica et on n'est pas obligé de prendre toujours le même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2006)

J'aime bien aussi le cappuccino.


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [MODE dubitatif ON] ... Encore un truc pour que les classes moyennes viennent exhiber fièrement leur éléctro-ménager...[MODE dubitatif OFF] :mouais:



Tu as entièrement raison, mais là j'ai vraiment pas le temps ..

Sinon, un bon expresso, tout nu, même pour les classes moyennes, c'est toujours un plaisir..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Le café en entreprise fait puer du bec.
Avec lui, les réunions matinales sont des assemblés de fennecs vomitifs.
Le travail en groupe est un calvaire.
Et le pire est quand on tente de le masquer à la menthe artificielle qui se mâche...

Le café tue le lien social.

Buvez de l'eau !


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Moi , je suis tombé un peu dans le panneau ! Mais c'est tellement bon !
Je me suis acheté une Nespresso. une magimix une des première il y a 5 ans !
J'ai ce modèle là en jaune, elle va bien avec ma cuisine...








C'est vrai que le prix des capsules est exorbitant.
Je les commande sur internet, c'est livré direct : assez pratique quand même.

Alors c'est vrai, ça fait un peu bourge d'avoir sa Nespresso à la maison, mais moi je ne fumes pas. Donc j'ai estimé que drogue pour drogue je depensait à peu près ce que je pourrais éventuellement dépenser en clopes...

Elle commence à fuire un peu, j'hésite à la remplacer par "le cube", j'ai un bon d'achat de 70, mais sur une machine à 245, ça douille quand même.... 






Je ne rechigne pas devant un bon café filtre aussi, ça peut être bon aussi. Aux lans "Danstapomme" du clan m4k c'est moi le responsable du stand café. Je fesait tourner deux cafetières filtre en permanence.
A l'atelier du 9eme concept à Vincennes, notre bonne vieille cafetière filtres Moulinex marche toujours à plein régime.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2006)

Ahh voil&#224; un beau fil ( Ricardo pour ses amis)

NED , la Borer est splendide , et  pas trouv&#233;e sur le site du fabricant ( saece)
Un prototype?


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2006)

Au boulot, on vient de faire l'acquisition d'une expresso de chez Illy, la Brasilia. On voulait du bon caf&#233;, et illy, c'est tr&#232;s bon. On voulait aussi &#233;viter des capsules en aluminium. J'ai grandi dans une vall&#233;e d&#233;truite par les usines de production d'aluminium, et je suis effar&#233; de la quantit&#233; d'alu que les syst&#232;mes grands publics genre Nespresso gaspillent.
On cherchait aussi des garanties sur l'entreprise, et sur le caf&#233;. Dans l'id&#233;al, on aurait voulu une offre de caf&#233; totalement &#233;quitable. Mais elle &#233;tait beaucoup plus ch&#232;re et beaucoup moins pratique. 
Illy n'a pas mauvaise presse. Sa charte de "commerce durable" est tr&#232;s proche d'une Max Havelaard, avec de nombreuses actions de d&#233;veloppement durable, et des engagements de commerce &#233;quitable s&#233;rieux.
Et, outre une vraie passion pour le caf&#233; et son histoire (le site d'illy est bourr&#233; d'infos &#224; ce sujet), la marque d&#233;veloppe un partenariat artistique qui nous plaisait bien.

Bon, la semaine derni&#232;re, on nous a dit que le syst&#232;me des capsules en film plastique &#233;tait tr&#232;s canc&#233;rig&#232;ne.... On verra. 


A part de &#231;a, &#224; la maison, je fais passer du caf&#233; &#233;quitable dans des expressos italiennes. Et le joint de mon mod&#232;le 6 tasses vient de rendre l'&#226;me, et impossible d'en trouver un compatible...

Si y'a un ni&#231;ois qui veut m'aider....


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Au boulot, on vient de faire l'acquisition d'une expresso de chez Illy, la Brasilia. On voulait du bon café, et illy, c'est très bon. On voulait aussi éviter des capsules en aluminium. J'ai grandi dans une vallée détruite par les usines de production d'aluminium, et je suis effaré de la quantité d'alu que les systèmes grands publics genre Nespresso gaspillent.
> On cherchait aussi des garanties sur l'entreprise, et sur le café. Dans l'idéal, on aurait voulu une offre de café totalement équitable. Mais elle était beaucoup plus chère et beaucoup moins pratique.
> Illy n'a pas mauvaise presse. Sa charte de "commerce durable" est très proche d'une Max Havelaard, avec de nombreuses actions de développement durable, et des engagements de commerce équitable sérieux.
> Et, outre une vraie passion pour le café et son histoire (le site d'illy est bourré d'infos à ce sujet), la marque développe un partenariat artistique qui nous plaisait bien.
> ...


 
C'est qu'il y en a beaucoup des niçois ici...

 

Y a pas de droguerie tenue par une vieille mémé là ou t'habites ??


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahh voil&#224; un beau fil ( Ricardo pour ses amis)



Merci ! ...le caf&#233; c'est sacr&#233;... 



pascalformac a dit:


> NED , la Borer est splendide , et  pas trouv&#233;e sur le site du fabricant ( saece)
> Un prototype?



Je sais pas trop, il y a des infos *LA !*





rezba a dit:


> On voulait du bon caf&#233;, et illy, c'est tr&#232;s bon.



Illy c'est top ! Un des meilleurs caf&#233;s que j'ai d&#233;gust&#233; &#233;tait dans un Illy caf&#233; en Italie &#233;vidament, et je me suis r&#233;gal&#233; avec un cappucino d&#233;licieux dans un Illy caf&#233; en Cr&#232;te &#224; H&#233;raklion !!!


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est qu'il y en a beaucoup des niçois ici...



Je sais, c'est pour ça que je lance cet appel. Je fais une photo de la bête (elle a vingt ans), et je la balance aux IP azuréennes. 



> Y a pas de droguerie tenue par une vieille mémé là ou t'habites ??



Non. Peau de zobi. Entre les grandes surfaces du bricolage et la folie des machines à capsules, y'a plus moyen de trouver autre chose que des joints standard, chez moi... En plus, les montpelliérains savent pas bouffer, alors le café, même pas j'en parle.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2006)

Ah ben faut pas chercher plus loin ,voilà pourquoi t'es tout le temps ronchon...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2006)

> Je sais pas trop, il y a des infos *LA !*


et ca m&#232;ne ensuite vers une pge HS 
ca sent le produit peu ou plus vendu

ton souci de cafetiere
Bien que non nicois , je peux fouiller la question "joint de machine pas standard" j'ai eu ce probl&#232;me avec un vieux  mod&#232;le ... italien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je me demande s'il ne va pas falloir scinder ce fil en deux, un sur le caf&#233;, et l'autre sur les machines &#224; caf&#233; !

En attendant, quelques infos sur le caf&#233; :

1) la sant&#233; :

Aucun effet nocif du caf&#233; n'a jamais pu &#234;tre scientifiquement d&#233;montr&#233;, &#224; la seule exception d'une l&#233;g&#232;re agressivit&#233; envers les eusophages et estomacs fragiles. Tout ce qui cours comme bruits &#224; ce sujet n'est que rumeurs non fond&#233;es.

En ce qui concerne le foie, le seul cas o&#249; &#231;a pose probl&#232;me, c'est lorsque vous mettez du lait dans votre caf&#233; (ou en buvez peu avant ou peu apr&#232;s).

2) Le caf&#233; emp&#234;che de dormir : Pareil, l&#233;gende et effet placebo. Des &#233;tudes faites selon le protocole "double aveugle" ont d&#233;montr&#233;es que des personnes consommant du caf&#233; normal alors qu'elles le croyaient d&#233;caf&#233;&#239;n&#233; dormaient tr&#232;s bien, alors que ces m&#234;mes personnes souffraient d'insomnies lorsqu'elles buvaient du d&#233;caf&#233;&#239;n&#233;, croyant boire du caf&#233; normal. La caf&#233;&#239;ne est bien un exitant, mais selon la revue Science et Vie, il faudrait ingurgiter jusqu'&#224; 30 litres d'arabica par jour pour que des effets mesurables sur le syst&#232;me nerveux se fassent sentir.

3) "Il est fort, votre caf&#233; !" : Il faut savoir qu'en fait, plus votre caf&#233; a de go&#251;t, moins il est fort, voici les chiffres moyens du contenu en caf&#233;&#239;ne de quelques caf&#233;s :

- Robusta = environ 30%
- Arabica = autour de 5/6%
- D&#233;caf&#233;&#239;n&#233; = &#224; peu pr&#232;s 3,5% 

Vous pouvez donc voir qu'un "pur arabica" est plus proche d'un "d&#233;caf&#233;&#239;n&#233;" que d'un inf&#226;me "Robusta" (le caf&#233; des am&#233;ricains entre autres ).

4) La fa&#231;on de le pr&#233;parer et la nocivit&#233; : le seul impact que puisse avoir la mani&#232;re de pr&#233;parer le caf&#233; sur sa nocivit&#233;, c'est de le mettre en contact avec des mat&#233;riaux contaminants nocifs. Ah, aussi, la torr&#233;faction se fait &#224; trop basse temp&#233;rature pour qu'il puisse y avoir formation de dioxines.

5) La recette du "caf&#233; d'informaticien" : mettez de l'eau dans une casserole contenant un fer &#224; cheval, et faites bouillir. Quand l'eau bout, ajouter la poudre de caf&#233; jusqu'&#224; ce que le fer &#224; cheval flotte.

6) Un bon m&#233;lange : 50% d'un bon arabica br&#233;silien m&#233;lang&#233; avec 50% de naragotype du v&#233;n&#233;zuela ... Mmmm :love:



EDIT : j'oubliais

7) Le dicton du jour : dans le caf&#233;, ce qui passe par le nez ne passe pas par la bouche. Si trop d'odeur sort du paquet de caf&#233; quand vous l'ouvrez, c'est autant d'ar&#244;me qui n'ira pas dans la tasse. Pour &#233;viter &#231;a (dans une certaine mesure),conservez votre caf&#233; (en grains ou moulu) au r&#233;frig&#233;rateur.

8) Pour le caf&#233; en grain, la conclusion du 7) ci dessus s'applique aussi au moulin &#224; caf&#233; &#233;lectrique : le couteau de celui ci, en tournant &#233;chauffe le caf&#233;, et l'ar&#244;me fout le camp avant d'arriver dans la tasse. Jetez le (le moulin), et remplacez le par un broyeur &#233;lectrique, dont le fonctionnement est similaire aux vieux moulins &#224; caf&#233; &#224; manivelle de nos grand-parents (le caf&#233; est broy&#233; en une seule passe entre deux engrenages et n'est donc pas chauff&#233; au passage).


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2006)

Et voil&#224;, je d&#233;bande.


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et voilà, je débande.



Prends un café ca va repartir !!!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2006)

Un truc qui commence &#224; m'agacer en r&#233;gion parisienne

La supr&#233;matie croissante d'UN distributeur de caf&#233; aupr&#232;s des hotels caf&#233;s restau
( je ne le cite pas mais il est connu)

Ce distributeur grignotte inexorablement le march&#233; avec une recette simple ( et efficace):

propose plusieurs m&#233;langes de base( du plus bas de gamme au bon haut de gamme) en test et agit en contact proche avec le cllient en proposant de bons prix.
M&#233;lange &#233;ventuellement  adaptable selon le retour .
Puis il livre , peut assurer l'entretien la machine.
Tout le monde est content .Enfin presque

R&#233;sultat:  le m&#233;lange " bas de gamme" se glisse partout
( et il n'est pas terrible)

heureusement il existe d'autres marques mais  ca devient un jeu de piste.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [MODE dubitatif ON] ... Encore un truc pour que les classes moyennes viennent exhiber fièrement leur éléctro-ménager...[MODE dubitatif OFF] :mouais:



N'empêche que il était vachement bon ton café dans ta cafetière de la mortquitue :love:


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Un truc qui commence à m'agacer en région parisienne
> 
> La suprématie croissante d'UN distributeur de café auprès des hotels cafés restau
> ( je ne le cite pas mais il est connu)



Tu parles des cafés R*****D ???


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2006)

peu importe la mani&#232;re de le faire, ce qui compte, c'est de boire du caf&#233;. A toute heure. Pour &#233;viter de perdre la tension. :style:
Et aussi pour tout ce qui va avec.


quant &#224; cette ****ing secte nespresso....on pourrait peut-&#234;tre se passer de faire sa pub, nan...


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Le café j'aime bien aussi dessiner avec, c'est devenu un tic d'ailleurs. 
Et quand j'ai 2 stylos je fais des bases en café et je détoures apres...quand les réunions sont longues....






 ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2006)

L&#224;, c'est vrai , je peux t&#233;moigner, et m&#234;me sans stylo, avec la cuiller, sur la nappe du resto, j'ai cru que le patron allait l'encadrer (la nappe, pas Ned, suivez, quoi ! ).


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2006)

change pas de caf&#233;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> N'empêche que il était vachement bon ton café dans ta cafetière de la mortquitue :love:



Certes, certes... mais le jour où tu me vois déconner à poster une tof' de ma machine à caféiner la tronche ou de mon batteur électrique de sègue ; je t'en prie, tire-moi une balle dans la nuque par charité...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, certes... mais le jour o&#249; tu me vois d&#233;conner &#224; poster une tof' de ma machine &#224; caf&#233;iner la tronche ou de mon batteur &#233;lectrique de s&#232;gue ; je t'en prie, tire-moi une balle dans la nuque par charit&#233;...



Compte sur moi  

Merci pour le caf&#233;


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Un peu de musique pour accompagner le caf&#233; de ce soir?


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Bon, d&#238;tes, l&#224; j'en suis pas l&#224;, chuis pas couch&#233; : une question qui m'agace franchement, et le caf&#233; n'y est pour rien, enfin un peu : j'ai un doc A au 1/4, un doc B au 1/10&#232;me, par quoi divise-je un &#233;l&#233;ment de A pour l'incorporer &#224; B &#224; la m&#234;me &#233;chelle ??? :hein:
> _



Ba (sauf erreur chui pas matheux non plus) !
Tu divise ton &#233;l&#233;ment A par 5 et ce r&#233;sultat est le m&#234;me que ton &#233;l&#233;ment B non?
  

Un autre caf&#233;???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Bon, dîtes, là j'en suis pas là, chuis pas couché : une question qui m'agace franchement, et le café n'y est pour rien, enfin un peu : j'ai un doc A au 1/4, un doc B au 1/10ème, par quoi divise-je un élément de A pour l'incorporer à B à la même échelle ??? :hein:
> _



nouvelle longueur/ancienne longueur

0,1/0,25 = 0,4?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'aime bien vos solutions qui se terminent par "(...) ?  "



Ben tu prends par exemple la hauteur de ton document au 1/4 que tu multplies par 0,4 et tu vois si tu obtiens la m&#234;me hauteur que le document au 1/10. 

Admettons, ton document 1/1 fait 100 mm de haut.

Donc 1/4 fait 25 mm de haut et 1/10 fait 10 mm de haut.

Rapport : 25 mm*0,4 = 10 mm. C'est juste. 

Comme disaient mes profs : *nouvelle longueur/ancienne=coefficient multiplicateur*


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Houlala !
On va en avoir pour la nuit !
Préparez la thermo 10 litres !!!






:sleep: ​


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> nouvelle longueur/ancienne longueur
> 
> 0,1/0,25 = 0,4?



Il a dit, "je divise", pas "je multiplie"  Tu vas le perturber !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Il a dit, "je divise", pas "je multiplie"  Tu vas le perturber !



Oups :rose:


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Qui dit mieux ??  

_On en a assez pour moudre dans le perco là ?
_
 OUI   

Parceque là ca ve être une nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! très hot je sens.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Bon, dîtes, là j'en suis pas là, chuis pas couché : une question qui m'agace franchement, et le café n'y est pour rien, enfin un peu : j'ai un doc A au 1/4, un doc B au 1/10ème, par quoi divise-je un élément de A pour l'incorporer à B à la même échelle ??? :hein:
> _



Bon Ned à pris trop de café, là, dans un quart, il y a 2,5 dixièmes (10/4), alors divise par 2,5, ça ira mieux.


----------



## NED (15 Novembre 2006)

Alors on a bien calculé cette nuit?  

*Donc commençons cette belle journée autour d'un bon café...gloups !*












Allez hop pour commencer.... 1 pour Roberto, 1 pour Pascal, 1 pour moi


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Alors on a bien calculé cette nuit?
> 
> *Donc commençons cette belle journée autour d'un bon café...gloups !*
> 
> Allez hop pour commencer.... 1 pour Roberto, 1 pour Pascal, 1 pour moi




Ce qui permettra à roberto alias Rodrigo sur ce coup  de réfléchir efficacement pour choisir la bonne option dans ce dilemme cornélien : diviser par 2,5 ou multiplier par 0,4.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Au boulot, on vient de faire l'acquisition d'une expresso de chez Illy, la Brasilia. On voulait du bon caf&#233;, et illy, c'est tr&#232;s bon. On voulait aussi &#233;viter des capsules en aluminium. J'ai grandi dans une vall&#233;e d&#233;truite par les usines de production d'aluminium, et je suis effar&#233; de la quantit&#233; d'alu que les syst&#232;mes grands publics genre Nespresso gaspillent.
> On cherchait aussi des garanties sur l'entreprise, et sur le caf&#233;. Dans l'id&#233;al, on aurait voulu une offre de caf&#233; totalement &#233;quitable. Mais elle &#233;tait beaucoup plus ch&#232;re et beaucoup moins pratique.
> Illy n'a pas mauvaise presse. Sa charte de "commerce durable" est tr&#232;s proche d'une Max Havelaard, avec de nombreuses actions de d&#233;veloppement durable, et des engagements de commerce &#233;quitable s&#233;rieux.
> Et, outre une vraie passion pour le caf&#233; et son histoire (le site d'illy est bourr&#233; d'infos &#224; ce sujet), la marque d&#233;veloppe un partenariat artistique qui nous plaisait bien.
> ...



L'&#233;quit&#233; dans le commerce, c'est mon dada.  

Perso, je suis expresso. Je supporte pas les capsules, m&#234;me si, c'est vrai le nespresso fait du tr&#232;s bon caf&#233;.
L'id&#233;al, c'est de disposer d'une mouture fra&#238;che. &#231;a, c'est le top. 
Quand j'&#233;tais &#233;tudiant, l'un de mes jobs d'&#233;t&#233;, c'&#233;tait barman. 
C'est super pour boire du bon caf&#233;, barman. T'as la grosse machine &#224; 25 bars de pression, minimum, et la machine &#224; moudre. Avec &#231;a, si tu te d&#233;merdes bien, la mousse de l'express est si &#233;paisse que l'on fait tenir un sucre dessus. Bon, le sucre, c'est sacril&#232;ge. Mais c'est la frime


----------



## PawBroon (15 Novembre 2006)

Nespresso pour moi.
Un fait du cout c'est assez rapidement vu.
Le café du matin et les machins en mugs, c'est le Bodum avec une bonne mouture.

Le petit kawa pour se faire plaisir, c'est Nespresso avec les dosettes Roma et Decafeino Intenso.
Les dernieres Ensibouko sont enormes aussi.

Vu que le Nespresso c'est une tasse plaisir de temps en temps, le surcoût est pas enorme en backup du Bodum.
Et puis l'avantage c'est que lors des fêtes de Noël et les anniversaires, la famille sait qu'elle peut venir restocker les dosettes.


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Personne n'a encore évoqué l'enchaînement fatal, la Malédiction du Breuvage Obscur, le fait que la consommation de *café*, chez certaines personnes, appellent inévitablement *le chocolat noir*, et que de surcroît ce dernier à doses même raisonnables, stimule *le désir sexuel* ??
> 
> :love:
> :love:



Y'a un truc qui ne stimule pas ton désir sexuel ? 
Mon, non. :rateau:




> _Bon, dîtes, là j'en suis pas là, chuis pas couché : une question qui m'agace franchement, et le café n'y est pour rien, enfin un peu : j'ai un doc A au 1/4, un doc B au 1/10ème, par quoi divise-je un élément de A pour l'incorporer à B à la même échelle ??? :hein:
> _



T'es gentil, tu vas poster dans Noyades en nombre, tu veux bien ?


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2006)

Nespresso, Illy, Bodum, mon dieu ce thread devient une succursale de VRP en goguette  :afraid: :rateau:

aller zou, je vais me faire un 32 &#224; la machine &#224; caf'


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Trouver ce truc c'est la quête de toute ma vie.*
> Et quand j'aurai enfin trouvé, je pourrais enfin mourir d'ennui.




*Ca me rappelle quelqu'un*
c'te coup de bold en première ligne là.


----------



## paradize (15 Novembre 2006)

Personnellement, la seule chose qui me manque dans ma vie d'étudiante, c'est le café du resto U de Strasbourg.

100 % équitable, avec le petit chocolat noir à côté, équitable aussi  







MMMmmmmm, j'adore le café. La première fois que j'en ai bu, c'était à un stage de PAO ds une imprimerie d'une université. Café à 8h, à 10h, à 13h, à 16h.... Forcément, je suis devenue accro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _M'en parle pas, bonjour les conseils du concile._
> :mouais:
> 
> Alors j'en suis resté à ma méthode de base : multiplier l'élément du document A (au 1/4, _soit 25%_) par 200% *deux fois* parce que comme ça la première fois il est à la moitié (1/2), et avec 200% supplémentaires il est à la taille réelle _(à 100%)_, et *après* je réduis à 10% _(soit 1/10ème)_ (enfin : par rapport à 100%) *et hop :* document B.
> ...



Personne ne devrait quitter l'école sans avoir compris et assimilé la règle de trois ! C'est LE truc à retenir en math ! Ça sert à transformer une recette pour 8 en recette pour 3, à calculer combien vaut ce pantalon après 35% de remise et ..... mettre des documents à la bonne échelle !   

Bon sinon... j'aime pas le café... :rose:


----------



## NED (15 Novembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Bon sinon... j'aime pas le café... :rose:



Rhhha ! la tuiiiile !
Domage...le thé aussi c'est bien tu vas me dire  

Bon allé zou le café du soir :






Et bonne nuit les titis....(non non c'est pas du thé qu'elle sert la dame c'est bien du café! regardez dans la tasse  )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Bon.. ben moi je m'envoie le dernier de la journ&#233;e l&#224;... Et je file me coucher... Mon premier demain sera &#224; 6 heures. Et c'est au minimum une cafeti&#232;re filtre, parfois jusqu'&#224; deux dans une journ&#233;e.

J'aime beaucoup les nespresso et autres, et les vrais expressos mais &#231;a me reviendrais beaucoup trop cher. DOnc, 100% arabica. J'ai une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour le Meo... C'est fait ici dans le nord je crois... enfin bon. une d&#233;pendance en plus.


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> [Arr&#234;&#234;&#234;te de m' filer la honte internationale : j'ai fait des entretiens d'&#233;valuation aujourd'hui et je leur ai dit &#224; mes &#233;tudiantes, sans rire sans sourciller les yeux dans les yeux et les mains au dessus du bureau qu'il ne fallait pas _"faire l'impasse sur les mati&#232;res scientifiques"_ !!



T'es s&#251;r de ne pas leur avoir dit plut&#244;t qu'il ne fallait pas _entrer dans l'impasse des &#233;tudes scientifiques_ 

Mais d&#233;culpabilise, fais un sondage en demandant quel est le prix hors-taxe d'un machin qui vaut 119,60 &#8364; TTC, sachant que la TVA est  &#224; 19,6% et &#231;a te remontera le moral (pour peu que tu fasses l'effort de trouver la bonne r&#233;ponse  mais en fait m&#234;me pas : tu verras que tu auras plusieurs options qui ont des supporters )

Et pour en revenir au caf&#233;, j'en bois bien moins qu'&#224; une &#233;poque, en fait surtout le matin au petit d&#233;j et puis dans la matin&#233;e au boulot. Le soir, c'est uniquement "social"  quand il y a du monde. Ma femme n'en boit pas et je ne m'en fais pas tout seul ou alors rarement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Au taf, malheureusement, c'est souvent gobelet... Mais je fonctionne aux tasses de taille moyenne. Petit ou normal c'est trop petit, et mug, j'ai tendance &#224; boire &#231;a trop vite. Mais c'est un probl&#232;me tant de caf&#233;... Quand je n'en bois pas pendant une journ&#233;e, je choppe des migraines &#224; tomber par terre... &#199;a fait des ann&#233;es que je me dis qu'il faut que j'arr&#234;te. Mais j'y arrive pas...


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4054019 a dit:
			
		

> Au taf, malheureusement, c'est souvent gobelet... Mais je fonctionne aux tasses de taille moyenne. Petit ou normal c'est trop petit, et mug, j'ai tendance &#224; boire &#231;a trop vite. Mais c'est un probl&#232;me tant de caf&#233;... Quand je n'en bois pas pendant une journ&#233;e, je choppe des migraines &#224; tomber par terre... &#199;a fait des ann&#233;es que je me dis qu'il faut que j'arr&#234;te. Mais j'y arrive pas...


Le travail... c'est chez moi; alors il faut faire des efforts tout les jours pour ne pas trop en boire... 
Sinon quand j'&#233;tais barman (_10 expresso par jour, au moins..._), _certains_ clients arrivaient (_le matin, genre 7h_) et demandaient un "_caf&#233; &#233;lectrique_"..... 
caf&#233;+une dose de pastis..... :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2006)

En Normandie, dans nombre de bar, quand tu demandes un caf&#233; le matin, le barman te r&#233;pond : avec ou sans?
Et il ne parle pas de sucre, mais de calva...
&#231;a fait un choc la premi&#232;re fois, surtout vers 7-8h 

Sinon, je bois pas mal de caf&#233; le week end, j'ai plus de temps.
En semaine, c'est caf&#233; filtre chez moi et caf&#233; au distributeur au boulot :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Le travail... c'est chez moi; alors il faut faire des efforts tout les jours pour ne pas trop en boire...
> Sinon quand j'étais barman (_10 expresso par jour, au moins..._), _certains_ clients arrivaient (_le matin, genre 7h_) et demandaient un "_café électrique_".....
> café+une dose de pastis..... :mouais:



'tain, dur ! Moi je me souviens, lorsque j'étais célibataire, le matin, au café à côté du bureau, je prenais mon double express avec deux tartines au comptoir. Des fois, un mec s'amenait, qui commandait un "blanc sec" ou un "ballon de rouge", ça suffisait à me couper l'apétit, alors un "café/pastaga", ça aurait été la gerbe direct ! :affraid::sick:


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'tain, dur ! Moi je me souviens, lorsque j'étais célibataire, le matin, au café à côté du bureau, je prenais mon double express avec deux tartines au comptoir. Des fois, un mec s'amenait, qui commandait un "blanc sec" ou un "ballon de rouge", ça suffisait à me couper l'apétit, alors un "café/pastaga", ça aurait été la gerbe direct ! :affraid::sick:



Ça doit être dégueu, café plus pastaga :mouais: Mieux vaut prendre un armagnac et deux croissants. Le petit blanc du matin, c'est quand même acide, il vaut mieux prendre une choucroute avec  Sinon, il y a les tartines d'aïoli aussi, ça met en forme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, il faut quand m&#234;me bien consid&#233;rer que le caf&#233; n'est pas totalement sans danger ... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> &#199;a doit &#234;tre d&#233;gueu, caf&#233; plus pastaga :mouais: Mieux vaut prendre un armagnac et deux croissants. Le petit blanc du matin, c'est quand m&#234;me acide, il vaut mieux prendre une choucroute avec  Sinon, il y a les tartines d'a&#239;oli aussi, &#231;a met en forme.



et bonne haleine......


----------



## NED (16 Novembre 2006)

Nous au bureau du 9eme on a une Sens&#233;o.
Pas mal, car pas trop cher au prix de revient du caf&#233;. Mais je trouve &#231;a pas choukard :mouais: 







On a pourtant essay&#233; tous les styles de dosettes, et y'en a pas mal de diff&#233;rentes, mais le caf&#233; &#224; quand m&#234;me un sacr&#233; go&#251;t de flotte ! :rateau: 
Trouvez pas vous?


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2006)

Le senseo, c'est pas un machine expresso, la pression est de 1,5bar je crois, au lieu de 15 pour une vraie machine expresso 

Sinon, j'ai gout&#233; un caf&#233; Tassimo, et c'est pas tres bon :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Ah.. chez moi, pour r&#233;veiller les fonctions vitales, c'est la r&#232;gle des 3C... caf&#233;, clope, chiottes. Apr&#232;s, on peut commencer &#224; vivre normalement, et par exemple, reprendre un caf&#233;


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _*Apr&#232;s le calcul mental, je vous propose de parler de chimie.  _



OK.

Alors, nous disions : 

(TRIMETHYL-1,3,7 DIOXO-2,6 TETRAHYDRO-1,2,3,6 PURINE)* + (PERCHLORATE DE SOUDE) = DEBOUCHE TUYAUX + DIGESTION DIFFICILE

(*) formule chimique de la caf&#233;&#239;ne ... Si si


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4054268 a dit:
			
		

> Ah.. chez moi, pour réveiller les fonctions vitales, c'est la règle des 3C... café, clope, chiottes. Après, on peut commencer à vivre normalement, et par exemple, reprendre un café



Je suis passé de la regle des 3C à celle du 2C, j'ai viré la clope, mais c'est pareil, sans café, je ne peux rien faire le matin...

Je suis sur qu'il y a un gros coté psy, mais c'est tellement une habitude que je ne peux m'en passer...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je suis passé de la regle des 3C à celle du 2C, j'ai viré la clope, mais c'est pareil, sans café, je ne peux rien faire le matin...
> 
> Je suis sur qu'il y a un gros coté psy, mais c'est tellement une habitude que je ne peux m'en passer...



Gros handicap, ça ...  Moi, heureusement, il y a une chose que je peux faire avant mon café du matin ... Le café !


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2006)

C'est pour &#231;a que je le pr&#233;pare le soir, je matin, je n'ai qu'a allumer la cafeti&#232;re ... D


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Vis avec ton temps !!! Le programmateur r&#233;volutionne la vie du caf&#233;&#239;nomane ! Tout les matins, c'est l'odeur du caf&#233; frais qui me r&#233;veille... :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Novembre 2006)

Raaaah cafeine sacree, toi qui me permet de bien commencer la journee en etant correctement eveillee :love:

j'ai aussi eu toute une phase ou je l'ai remplace par du the le matin  ca fonctionne tout aussi bien 
Le probleme du cafe est qu'il n'arrange parfois pas les sensations de brullant a l'estomac  puis ici au boulot, c'est une machine de m... liophylisee :sick: ce qui veut dire que parfois le matin avec un peu de chance, on peut se rincer la bouche avec le petit arriere-gout de detergeant :rateau:

Moi je dis du veritable, bon cafe sinon rien


----------



## katelijn (16 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Remarque, un café + pastis, on doit être assez proche du Destop Canalisations®, niveau formule chimique* et effet secondaire à moyen terme.
> :afraid:



En tout cas, lui il ne doit pas rigoler a cette heure ci


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je peux rigoler avec ce truc-là partout où je passe, quand les gens se penchent sur mon écran... _"Heeeein ? Mais comment... ? Noooon ??!"_



Tu sais ce genre de trucs c'est pour demain! 
Ils font déjà des fours et des frigos relié à ton ordinateur. 

Le frigo t'envoi par mail la liste des courses à faire en rentrant du boulot   

Alors une cafetière bluetooth ça doit peut être même déjà exister


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2006)

Il existe les chauffes tasse USB pour les accro de la caféine qui passent leur journée sur l'ordinateur :


----------



## lumai (16 Novembre 2006)

Arf Pas une goutte de café pour moi (Pouaaah :sick: ). Mais à fond sur le thé : 1/2 L au p'tit déj' et j'en suis à mon second mug en plus pour aujourd'hui. Mélanges parfumés de thés noirs et blancs, différents thés noirs, tout ça avec une belle palette de couleur, odeur et goût. :love:


----------



## paradize (16 Novembre 2006)

Perso,  ce que je préfère, c'est des bols de Bonjour..... Me faire un café, c'est plus quand je suis entourée de personnes. Mais qd je suis chez ma soeur, une tasse de senseo, et c'est parti...

L'avantage du senseo, c'est que ce n'est que du papier et du café, et pas entouré de plastique comme les autres machines à dosettes.

Je connais des gens qui ont acheté une machine comme ça, et qd il m'ont demandé "quel force le café ?", je leur ai dit "ben, un café, un truc normal quoi." :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Voilà qui je crois nécessite *une deuxième cafetière.*


Ca me rappelle la glorieuse periode ou je me faisais ma cafetiere (de plus de 1 L) de cafe tous les matins :sick: c'est bon mais plus trop d'abus et noir de chez noir sans sucre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Arf Pas une goutte de café pour moi (Pouaaah :sick: ). Mais à fond sur le thé : 1/2 L au p'tit déj' et j'en suis à mon second mug en plus pour aujourd'hui. Mélanges parfumés de thés noirs et blancs, différents thés noirs, tout ça avec une belle palette de couleur, odeur et goût. :love:


Ah....
Pareil - enfin, moins au p'tit dej, mais tout au long de la journée, préférence pour le darjeeling earl grey, le yunnan et le lapsang souchong (que des thé noir, le thé vert bof...)

C'est un réflexe, une drogue, pouf, j'enfonce le bouton de la bouilloire - jusqu'à deux litres par jour certains week-end...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Arf Pas une goutte de caf&#233; pour moi (Pouaaah :sick: ). Mais &#224; fond sur le th&#233; : 1/2 L au p'tit d&#233;j' et j'en suis &#224; mon second mug en plus pour aujourd'hui. M&#233;langes parfum&#233;s de th&#233;s noirs et blancs, diff&#233;rents th&#233;s noirs, tout &#231;a avec une belle palette de couleur, odeur et go&#251;t. :love:





PonkHead a dit:


> Ah....
> Pareil - enfin, moins au p'tit dej, mais tout au long de la journ&#233;e, pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour le darjeeling earl grey, le yunnan et le lapsang souchong (que des th&#233; noir, le th&#233; vert bof...)
> 
> C'est un r&#233;flexe, une drogue, pouf, j'enfonce le bouton de la bouilloire - jusqu'&#224; deux litres par jour certains week-end...



Alors pour que vous vous sentiez moins "diff&#233;rents", moins "isol&#233;s", voici une d&#233;finition tr&#232;s courte et tr&#232;s compl&#232;te. En cinq mots, tout est dit.

Th&#233;&#239;ne : autre nom donn&#233; &#224; la caf&#233;&#239;ne.


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En cinq mots, tout est dit.
> 
> Théïne : autre nom donné à la caféïne.



Ta définition fait 6 mots, sans la ponctuation  


Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, j'aime bien le thé aussi, mais plutôt l'apres midi ou le soir.
Je trouve ça trop "fade" le matin, avec les tartines...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Théïne : autre nom donné à la caféïne.


Oh la la malheureux !!!!!

Mais non, mais non, le thé c'est Bien, le café c'est Mal !

Le thé, ça draine les graisse, sa brosse les dents (si si, c'est plein de fluor, c'est écrit sur les boîtes), ça éveille l'esprit, si tu le fais infuser longtemps tu as tous les tanins qui emprisonnent la théine et l'empêche de t'embêter, regarde les vieux asiatiques si pleins de santé et de sagesse parce qu'ils boivent tout plein de thé qui est un rituel millénaire et gnagnagna...

Le café, ça ennerve, ça sent mauvais et ça crée une dépendance.

Quoi, de partis pris ?
Quoi c'est jamais que de l'eau chaude avec un vague excitant dedans ?
Béotiens !


----------



## NED (16 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai une interface sympa pour skype :


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai une interface sympa pour skype :




Tu devrais faire la mise à jour : il y avait un bug dans la localisation, comme d'habitude. Avec la mise à jour, t'auras le bon texte à la place de "aucun nouvel événement" : "aucune nouvelle tache"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4053840 a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. ben moi je m'envoie le dernier de la journée là... Et je file me coucher... Mon premier demain sera à 6 heures. Et c'est au minimum une cafetière filtre, parfois jusqu'à deux dans une journée.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup les nespresso et autres, et les vrais expressos mais ça me reviendrais beaucoup trop cher. DOnc, 100% arabica. J'ai une préférence pour le Meo... C'est fait ici dans le nord je crois... enfin bon. une dépendance en plus.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4054019 a dit:
			
		

> Au taf, malheureusement, c'est souvent gobelet... Mais je fonctionne aux tasses de taille moyenne. Petit ou normal c'est trop petit, et mug, j'ai tendance à boire ça trop vite. Mais c'est un problème tant de café... Quand je n'en bois pas pendant une journée, je choppe des migraines à tomber par terre... Ça fait des années que je me dis qu'il faut que j'arrête. Mais j'y arrive pas...



Là maintenant, d'un coup : je comprends mieux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Tu _comprends_ mieux ? Allons, allons... 

T'as vraiment pas envie de m'&#233;viter ? C'est dommage, &#231;a. Je veux bien &#233;viter de tomber dans la facilit&#233; en arr&#234;tant de me foutre de toi, mais faudrait pas non plus pousser m&#233;m&#233; dans les orties. Cite donc quelqu'un qui n'aura pas les moyens de te pourrir la vie ok ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Oui je comprends mieux avec un café  

Je ne m'offusque pas que l'on se foute de moi, je me lasse du systématisme et de l'acharnement c'est tout, mais si tu ne supportes pas mes piques il suffit de le dire ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Encore une &#233;lucubration. Si tu penses que quelqu'un va croire que tu peux comprendre quoi que ce soit avec quelque substance naturelle ou chimique qui soit, c'est que vraiment tu comprends rien... 

Bon. d&#233;sol&#233; pour la digression, je d&#233;serte ce fil aussi


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2006)

Ils sont gentils l'autruche et le chat. S'il font des petits, vous ne m'en gardez pas, soyez gentils.


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ils sont gentils l'autruche et le chat. S'il font des petits, vous ne m'en gardez pas, soyez gentils.



J'avoue que l'autruche m'&#233;meu et que le chat manque de mou. 

PS Je r&#234;ve ou personne n'a parl&#233; de caf&#233; glac&#233;. Ah ! la terrasse du Bastide, juste apr&#232;s le resto U au mois de mai, le caf&#233; glac&#233; environn&#233; de toutes les &#233;tudiantes en lettres venant draguer les &#233;tudiants en m&#233;decine et versa-vice.

Je m'y revois.


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2006)

Le café, m'est indispensable le matin. Deux à trois entre 6h du matin et 8h.. En lisant les journaux, en visitant divers sites .

Le reste de la journée, ils ont une machine au travail, alors j'en profite. Je crois que si je faisait 'addition de tout les cafés de la journée, j'arriverais facilement à plus d'un litre..

Un bon petit café c'est tellement bon, sans sucre, juste noir, brûlant mais pas trop, et l'odeur qui envahit la pièce, cette odeur qui annonce le début de la jounée.

Bonne journée à vous toutes et tous ( si, si ...toi aussi  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2006)

*M'en fout*
J'ai une cafetière à verseur isotherme en aluminium


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2006)

Ralalalalaaaaaaaaa......la crise.....
Lendemain de soirée beaujo  -> surdose de café indispensable pour tenir...

Seulement, là, c'est la grosse panne sur la machine à caf' du boulot...:afraid: :afraid:

Help!!!! :modo: :hosto:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a d&#233;pend des jours. 
De temps en temps, c'est 5 ou 6 double express dans la journ&#233;e. Des fois, rien. 
Mais qu'est ce que c'est bon.

Bon, allez, j'avoue. Le soir, tard, j'adore me faire un infusion. :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le caf&#233;, m'est indispensable le matin. Deux &#224; trois entre 6h du matin et 8h.. En lisant les journaux, en visitant divers sites .
> 
> Le reste de la journ&#233;e, ils ont une machine au travail, alors j'en profite. Je crois que si je faisait 'addition de tout les caf&#233;s de la journ&#233;e, j'arriverais facilement &#224; plus d'un litre..
> 
> ...


2 &#224; 3 en 2 heures, tu es un gros consommateur. :afraid:   
Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; toi aussi.  


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Bon, l&#224; je file.*
> :afraid:
> 
> Comme sujet du jour, je vous propose le prix exorbitant des "vases" (&#231;a s'appelle comme &#231;a) des cafeti&#232;res &#233;lectriques, quoique les grandes surfaces mettent au point des mod&#232;les compatibles avec les grandes marques.
> _Vous avez huit heures._


Ca, c'est s&#251;r : tu p&#232;tes le "vase", m&#234;me si tu n'habites pas Soissons , tu n'as plus qu'&#224; te racheter une cafeti&#232;re. Ca va plus vite et &#231;a ne co&#251;te pas plus cher.


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, allez, j'avoue. Le soir, tard, j'adore me faire un infusion. :rose:


 
oh que je te comprend.  

il est vrai que ça fait beaucoup de bien 

ça détend vraiment après une longue journée de tricot


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> oh que je te comprend.
> 
> il est vrai que ça fait beaucoup de bien
> 
> ça détend vraiment après une longue journée de tricot


Et voil&#224;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça dépend des jours.
> De temps en temps, c'est 5 ou 6 double express dans la journée. Des fois, rien.
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est bon.
> 
> Bon, allez, j'avoue. Le soir, tard, j'adore me faire un infusion. :rose:





yvos a dit:


> oh que je te comprend.
> 
> il est vrai que ça fait beaucoup de bien
> 
> ça détend vraiment après une longue journée de tricot





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et voilà.



Ben moi, je tricote pas, mais avant, j'aimais bien aussi. Malheureusement, maintenant, j'peux plus, c'étaient des infusions de menthe, et on en trouve plus, ch'sais pô pourquoi ?  

La production annuelle de mon jardin ne m'assurant guère plus qu'une semaine de consommation (va comprendre ça aussi, la menthe qu'est envahissante normalement, ne se plaît pas chez moi), et les infusions "truc-menthe", "machin-menthe" ou "menthe-bidule" n'ayant pas l'heur de plaire à mes papilles, je m'en passe la plupart du temps.


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> J'avoue que l'autruche m'&#233;meu et que le chat manque de mou.
> 
> PS Je r&#234;ve ou personne n'a parl&#233; de caf&#233; glac&#233;. Ah ! la terrasse du Bastide, juste apr&#232;s le resto U au mois de mai, le caf&#233; glac&#233; environn&#233; de toutes les &#233;tudiantes en lettres venant draguer les &#233;tudiants en m&#233;decine et versa-vice.
> 
> Je m'y revois.




C'est un truc de pays chaud, &#231;a, _compadre_.
En bas du boulot, place de la Canourgue, ils le servent dans des grands ballons, avec un double expresso, une note de kalhua, un soup&#231;on de sucre, et de la glace pil&#233;e. Et, parfois, un soup&#231;on ou un gros doigt de cognac. 

Le m&#233;lange caf&#233; alcool, c'est mal. 
_ Mi hermano paco_, il fait des _calarillos_ comme personne. A la valencanaise.
Dans un petit verre &#224; caf&#233; : un expresso, un grain de caf&#233; brulant, des zestes d'orange, am&#232;re si possible, et autant d'alcool brun de provenance diverse.

Un r&#233;gal pour les soir&#233;es d'&#233;t&#233;.
Pour les soir&#233;es d'hiver, je reste au Black Russian. Caf&#233; brulant, vodka glac&#233;e, cr&#232;me liquide, sucre, glace.
S'il est bien fait, on a des moustaches blanches en le buvant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, allez, j'avoue. Le soir, tard, j'adore me faire un infusion. :rose:


Une 'tite verveine mamie ?



En fait, j'en bois aussi, mais chut, &#231;a va tuer mon image si &#231;a se sait...


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2006)

J'ai sillon&#233; la France pour les tourn&#233;es tatto et autres perfos artistiques pendant pas mal de temps. Donc je suis un habitu&#233; des pauses autoroute.
La traditionelle pause Pipi-sanwich-caf&#233; s&#233;l&#233;cta.






Derni&#232;rement j'ai d&#233;couvert que dans les stations services S&#233;l&#233;cta avait mis des machines rescentes avec le petit &#233;cran qui fait voir que le caf&#233; se remplit..ho que c'est mignon !
De plus il y a maintenant une touche : Capuccino-Noisette !
Je l'ai trouv&#233; particuli&#232;rement goutu !!!  
Maintenant sur l'autoroute je prends que &#231;a....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> C'est un truc de pays chaud, ça, _compadre_.
> En bas du boulot, place de la Canourgue, ils le servent dans des grands ballons, avec un double expresso, une note de kalhua, un soupçon de sucre, et de la glace pilée. Et, parfois, un soupçon ou un gros doigt de cognac.
> 
> Le mélange café alcool, c'est mal.
> ...



Dude, avec de la crème liquide, il ne serait pas White ton russian? 



PonkHead a dit:


> Une 'tite verveine mamie ?
> 
> 
> 
> En fait, j'en bois aussi, mais chut, ça va tuer mon image si ça se sait...



Bonne idée, je vais en parler à Mamyblue.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, allez, j'avoue. Le soir, tard, j'adore me faire un infusion. :rose:




*Moi aussi*
mais froide, gazeuse et à base de houblon


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2006)

*Ah non*,
&#231;a, c'est une d&#233;coction !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2006)

chez moi, les infusions, c'est eau chaude + calva


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dude, avec de la cr&#232;me liquide, il ne serait pas White ton russian?



H&#233;h&#233;...
Le truc, c'est que au d&#233;part, il n'y a QUE le Black Russian. Ensuite, les am&#233;ricains produisent la variante sans cr&#232;me, et d&#233;baptisent le black en white. Notamment pour &#233;viter d'avoir &#224; servir des caf&#233;s brulants avec du rhum cubain.
Comme me disait parfois le patron du pub danois o&#249; je faisais des extras, et qui &#233;tait moiti&#233; russe moiti&#233; danois : "le WHITE RUSSIAN, petit, c'est pas un cocktail, c'est au mieux un pl&#233;onasme, au pire une une insulte."


----------



## paradize (17 Novembre 2006)

J'ai accepté une tasse de café à un entretien d'embauche lundi........

Et aujourd'hui, je dois avoir la réponse, j'ai peur, vaut mieux pas que j'en boive là, du café, sinon, je saute au plafond.......

Sinon, au bistrot romain, j'ai bu un café au goût caramel..... 3 euros l'express, ça m'a fait mal !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2006)

paradize a dit:


> Sinon, au bistrot romain, j'ai bu un café au goût caramel..... 3 euros l'express, ça m'a fait mal !!!!!!!!!



Ils fesaient du café au caramel chez Jules cesar?
Curieuse coutume


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ils fesaient du café au caramel chez Jules cesar?
> Curieuse coutume



Ben oui, ils se sucraient sur le populus et ils se prenaient de belles cuites : et chacun le sait ou devrait le savoir, si tu fais cuire du sucre, ça fait du caramel (enfin, il faut un peu d'eau aussi, c'est le seul indice qui pose problème )

Comment ça ! l'histoire de Rome, ça ne s'apprend pas dans Astérix ?


----------



## NED (18 Novembre 2006)

Un des cafés que je préfère :
Celui du samedi midi quand le petit est couché et qu'il fait sa sieste....ha quel bonheur !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

La, c'est lapsang souchong bien infusé, le bureau sent le feu de camp....
Le bureau ?
Saloperie d'astreinte !!!!!






Faut que je me trouve un truc à faire, là, pendant que mes traitements tournent benoîtement et que je m'emm... comme un rat mort, parce que ce post, j'ai failli le commencer par "là, maintenant..."


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

J'ai arrêté le café, ça me donne trop envie de fumer..

Alors thé ..ben oui..du thé ..:rateau:


----------



## Nexka (18 Novembre 2006)

Ici au Canada ils mettent plein de trucs dans leur café, caramel, chocolat, noisette, orange :hein: Puis ils mettent de la chantilly par dessus :affraid: et ils le boivent dans des bols d' 1L.  
Et malgré ça leur café est super amer. :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Novembre 2006)

Moi, tel que vous ne me voyez pas, ben là j'bois un p'tit... expresso illy...

C'est pas celui d'la sieste du môme, c'est celui d'la fin de sieste de l'homme... 

Repas fatiguant ce midi... en tout cas je confirme le café n'empèche pas de dormir, on a bu 3 tournées... et j'ai dormi comme un bébé...(gros bébé, certes, mais bébé quand même...).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Novembre 2006)

Y a pas à chier... les gens savent vivre dans le sud...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Novembre 2006)

Oui, mais en dessous d'aix... alors...
La limite c'est celony...


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi, tel que vous ne me voyez pas, ben là j'bois un p'tit... expresso illy...
> 
> C'est pas celui d'la sieste du môme, c'est celui d'la fin de sieste de l'homme...
> 
> Repas fatiguant ce midi... en tout cas je confirme le café n'empèche pas de dormir, on a bu 3 tournées... et j'ai dormi comme un bébé...(gros bébé, certes, mais bébé quand même...).




Ça fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à me taper une bonne sieste le samedi après-midi  Faut dire aussi que je suis plus au sud que Sonny


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez concernant la barbarie canadienne a dit:


> :mouais:
> _Ce ne sont pas là des gens sérieux._




*VRAI*
rien de tel qu'une lichette de poire pour accompagner le tout.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> quand le petit est couch&#233; et qu'il fait sa sieste....ha quel bonheur !




*Ah &#231;a, pour s&#251;r *
Ca vaut bien la peine de faire des mistons.




:hein:


----------



## NED (19 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ah ça, pour sûr *
> Ca vaut bien la peine de faire des mistons.
> :hein:



Il m'a falut quand même pas mal de café pour préparer cette opération *CI !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Il m'a falut quand même pas mal de café pour préparer cette opération *CI !*



Mon petit Ned, si tu vois les deux premières images du post où mène ton lien ci dessus, vide le cache de ton navigateur, et regarde de nouveau


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon petit Ned, si tu vois les deux premières images du post où mène ton lien ci dessus, vide le cache de ton navigateur, et regarde de nouveau



Il boit un café  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2006)

Ben oui, tout le temps, il se ballade en permanence avec son Baxter, il le prend en perfusion !


----------



## NED (19 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, tout le temps, il se ballade en permanence avec son Baxter, il le prend en perfusion !




T'as oublié de mettre du robusta dedans !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> T'as oublié de mettre du robusta dedans !!!



Pardon, c'est rectifié !


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pardon, c'est rectifié !



Du café on a dit   pas Mamyblue


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2006)

Non, la, c'est Mamyblack


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mamyblack



*Mamy*
combat les extra terrestres hostiles ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Mamy*
> combat les extra terrestres hostiles ?



On ne peut rien dire, si on te le dis, on devra te tuer aussitôt après !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Novembre 2006)

Dites lui, dites lui !!!!!!


----------



## NED (19 Novembre 2006)

Miam!
Ca c'est de la perfu, merci Pascal !!!


----------



## NED (20 Novembre 2006)

Le café du lundi matin se doit d'être costaud :






Pour attaquer cette semaine bien remplie....arf !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

mon caf&#233; a moi c'est du nescaf&#233; premier prix , une tres petite cuilliere dans un grand mug 
plus une sucrette pour mieux avaler cette eau sale     


20 secondes au micro onde et moncaf&#233; et pret  


......mais ce matin, donc maintenant , j'ai du chercher un filtre + le caf&#233; segafredo + brancher la cafetiere philips violette et aussi remplacer la sucrette par du vrai sucre :hein: 

resultat : 10 minutes pour avoir mon caf&#233; et en plus il n'est pas plus meilleur que mon mug eau sale :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Le drame du lundi matin: plus de caf&#233; ...  

J'ai d&#251; sortir au radar ..en chercher les yeux coll&#233;s, l'humeur massacrante, le manque au corps ..  

Mais l&#224; &#231;a va mieux ... 



Princess Tatav a dit:


> mon caf&#233; a moi c'est du nescaf&#233; premier prix , une tres petite cuilliere dans un grand mug
> plus une sucrette pour mieux avaler cette eau sale
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis scandalis&#233;....
Que fait la police ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le drame du lundi matin: plus de café ...
> Je suis scandalisé....
> Que fait la police ?



elle ne fait pas les courses les samedis apres-midi :mouais: donc le lundi on commet des crimes :hein: :hein: 


sinon moi le seul café que j'aime c'est celui que ma mere me fait dans sa cafet italienne :
la moka ........elle le prepare et me le sers deja sucré avec des doses qu'elle seule connaît :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je suis scandalis&#233;....
> Que fait la police ?


Elle boit son caf&#233; et elle arrive.


----------



## NED (20 Novembre 2006)

Ouaip ! les vielles recettes de Maman sont bien les meilleures, il y a aussi celles de grand-m&#232;re. 







Parait-il qu'avec ceci, si c'est bien fait, c'est top !


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

C'est ce que j'utilise ..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Novembre 2006)

C'est pas il para&#238;t. c'est certain. 

Bon, faut du bon caf&#233;, hein.


----------



## macarel (21 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est pas il paraît. c'est certain.
> 
> Bon, faut du bon café, hein.



Un temps j'ai utilisé celui en verre, j'ai passé des heures à le regarder , jusqu'au jour ou j'ai cassé la boule supérieure pour la deuxième fois. 
Maintenant je jure que par l'inox , puis évidemment, du bon café...:love:


----------



## NED (21 Novembre 2006)

Ce système là aussi fait du très bon café. pour peu qu'on sache doser la chose convenablement. Et celui-la est plus difficile a casser.....


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

moi j'ai ça et c'est top


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> la gueule que j'aurai demain.



On est demain ..ça va ? 

Un petit café ?


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On est demain ..ça va ?
> 
> Un petit café ?



Oui, merci, sans sucre  avec un peu de lait pour le matin.


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Caf&#233; froid et Chemical Brothers pour tenir &#233;veill&#233; sans trop imaginer la gueule que j'aurai demain.



Chemical brothers, en musique ou en "yellow pill" (autrement dit "Mothers little helper")?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

:sleep: Pas dormi...  'Chier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien ce que j'avais pressenti au début... Ça devient le dépôt des fins de séries des Arts Ménagers, ici...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

J'ai but par indavertance un café salé ce matin :sick: 
Vous savez un de ces matin la tête dans la lune, où la main va plus vite que le cerveau !

Mais une chose est sûre je suis réveillée, les yeux en face des trous, radical  

_Note : acheter du sucre et le mettre en évidence, cacher ce sel derrière l'huile d'olive._ :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4062297 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai but par indavertance un caf&#233; sal&#233; ce matin :sick:
> Vous savez un de ces matin la t&#234;te dans la lune, o&#249; la main va plus vite que le cerveau !



Bah... C'est moins pire que de se brosser les dents &#224; la cr&#232;me d&#233;pilatoire...


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... C'est moins pire que de se brosser les dents à la crème dépilatoire...


Oui, ou mettre de jus d'orange dans le café à la place du lait le matin:rose: (ce m'est arrivé plusieurs fois déjà):rose:  
Comment on dit en français,? la tête dans le nez ?


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Oui, ou mettre de jus d'orange dans le café à la place du lait le matin:rose: (ce m'est arrivé plusieurs fois déjà):rose:
> Comment on dit en français,? la tête dans le nez ?


ah ben oui, y'en a des dou&#233;s quand m&#234;me 

(je dis &#231;a, mais ce matin, la boite &#224; caf&#233; &#233;tant vide, j'ai ouvert un nouveau paquet de caf&#233; et ai rempli toute la cafeti&#232;re avec (modele pr&#233;sent&#233; + haut par NED)&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> (je dis ça, mais ce matin, la boite à café étant vide, j'ai ouvert un nouveau paquet de café et ai rempli toute la cafetière avec (modele présenté + haut par NED)



Bien ! et les p'tits nerfs, ça va ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

J'allume toujours la mauvaise plaque de cuisson pour faire chauffer le caf&#233; ..:rateau: 

Alors forc&#233;ment . &#231;a mets plus de temps  ...


----------



## katelijn (22 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'allume toujours la mauvaise plaque de cuisson pour faire chauffer le café ..:rateau:
> 
> Alors forcément . ça mets plus de temps  ...



Note: Ne jamais accepter de boire un "café" chez la mouette:mouais: 
A moins de vouloir lui faire du mal!:love:


----------



## toys (23 Novembre 2006)

il est nul ce fils et ceux qui boive  du thé??????


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Note: Ne jamais accepter de boire un "café" chez la mouette:mouais:
> A moins de vouloir lui faire du mal!:love:



Résolu, ..enfin ce matin, pas trompé de plaque.

Pour les buveurs de thé, il y a certainement un fil qui parle de ça


----------



## macarel (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Résolu, ..enfin ce matin, pas trompé de plaque.
> 
> Pour les buveurs de thé, il y a certainement un fil qui parle de ça


Ce matin en retard, pas de café à la maison. Je me rattrappe au boulot, petit problème: le café est dégeulasse dans une cafétère électrique:hein:


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> le café est dégeulasse dans une cafétère électrique:hein:



C'est pas du café, c'est de l'eau sale avec un peu de goût ..et encore..:mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2006)

Du petrol ?


----------



## macarel (23 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Du petrol ?



Tèh, les hollandophones qui n'aiment pas le cafè à la chaussette? Pas ordinaire ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2006)

mais c'est que j'aime le bon cafe   pas le jus de chaussette 

(hihi, Hollandophones  je ne fais que travailler aux Pays-Bas, et c'est pas une mince affaire, crois-moi )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Bon... Et de 6.
Mais je ne vois toujours pas vraiment clair...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2006)

Moi, je retourne a la machine a cafe de meme :sleep: me sens pas encore bien reveillee  et un capuccino, un ! :love:


----------



## NED (23 Novembre 2006)

Hello !
Ba moi ce matin, c'est petit café avec la mini-bouilloire de grand-mère parceque ma machine nespresso est en réparation.





 ​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Novembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> il est nul ce fils et ceux qui boive  du thé??????


y vons ayeurs.


----------



## samoussa (23 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Hello !
> Ba moi ce matin, c'est petit café avec la mini-bouilloire de grand-mère parceque ma machine nespresso est en réparation.
> 
> 
> ...



l'italienne ! j'ai la même solution de secours en cas de panne


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> l'italienne ! j'ai la même solution de secours en cas de panne



C'est ce que j'utilise tout les jours... 

Pourquoi il ne faut jamais la nettoyer ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pourquoi il ne faut jamais la nettoyer ?



On m'a dit la meme chose presque avec mes cuilleres a the : les rincer mais sans savon :mouais:

La reponse 




> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Q: Quelle est la meilleure fa&#231;on de nettoyer la cafeti&#232;re             *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*?*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> R: Ne pas laver la cafeti&#232;re avec du produit &#224; vaisselle, mais seulement &#224; l'eau chaude. Contr&#244;ler p&#233;riodiquement l'&#233;tat du joint en caoutchouc et du filtre. Ranger la cafeti&#232;re d&#233;mont&#233;e pour &#233;viter que des traces d'humidit&#233; &#233;ventuelles ne forment des taches de moisissure.


[/FONT]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est ce que j'utilise tout les jours...
> 
> Pourquoi il ne faut jamais la nettoyer ?


Pour la culotter.


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

Merci  

Y a des trucs comme ça ..


----------



## Nexka (23 Novembre 2006)

Ce matin je vais éviter le café, je suis déjà sur les nerfs au réveil :affraid:
Alors reveil santé, jus de fruit sur-vitaminé!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ce matin je vais éviter le café, je suis déjà sur les nerfs au réveil :affraid:
> Alors reveil santé, jus de fruit sur-vitaminé!! :love:



Euh ... La vitamine C (acide ascorbique) est un excitant autrement plus efficace que la caféïne   :hosto:


----------



## NED (25 Novembre 2006)

Allé HOP !
c'est la tounée du week-end,
et 1 et 2 et 3 .......
plic plic !!!







​


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2006)

c'&#233;tait une belle s&#233;rie ces tasses illy "artsy"

dommage que seules quelques unes restent en vente


----------



## NED (26 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'était une belle série ces tasses illy "artsy"
> dommage que seules quelques unes restent en vente



Ouiap en plus elle était pas choukarde à l'époque mais la IllyNED on la trouve plus....


----------



## macarel (26 Novembre 2006)

Hmm, grand malheur, je viens de crâmer la bague caoutchou de mon appareil préféré   (6 tasses), café pas bon, pas de bague de rechange 
Bon, on va se rabattre sur "le gros" (10 tasses)


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)

Allez!! ... le dernier du week end..

Les enfants sont dehors, je profite de cet instant de calme, ...en payant les factures devant un bon caf&#233; noir ...

Bonne fin d'apr&#232;s-midi


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a essayé le café frappé Solo ?






Ca à l'air Miam Bon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quelqu'un a essay&#233; le caf&#233; frapp&#233; Solo ?
> 
> http://annuaire.idverre.net/OD/IM/CAFESOLO/cafesolo.jpg
> 
> Ca &#224; l'air Miam Bon !





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Dans le genre boisson froide &#233;nergisante, pour l'&#233;t&#233; je vous recommande le Ca.Fra.Ho.Ma. (Caf&#233; Frapp&#233; Home-Made) : simplement du caf&#233; fort sorti du refrig&#233;rateur avec du Perrier&#169; bien glac&#233;, moit'-moit', nul besoin de sucre.
> _L'amertume et les bulles, &#231;a va tr&#232;s bien ensemble !
> _:love: :love:



Apr&#232;s les associations pour la protection des femmes battues, ou pour celle de la cr&#232;me fouett&#233;e, je vais cr&#233;er celle pour la protection du caf&#233; frapp&#233; !


----------



## Grug (27 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> N'oublie pas cette surface incroyable de terre battue dont on passe trop souvent les souffrances sous silence !!


 c'est pas pareil, c'est une tradition plus que centenaire


----------



## paradize (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon, maintenant que j'ai un job, y'a les pauses cafés !!!!

Manque de peau, y'en à qui fume en même temps, super  

A bientôt...


----------



## NED (3 Décembre 2006)

J'aime bien cette chanson, elle reveille autant que la boisson :

Artiste: Affaire Louis Trio
Chanson: Bois Ton Café

Cesse de pleurer comme ça 
Ca sert à quoi ? 
Assieds-toi viens près de moi 
J'ai fait du café 
Te laisse pas aller 
Bois le vite tant qu'il est chaud 
Tu dis que tu as raté 
Tout ce que t'as fait 
C'est un peu fort de café 
Ecoute-moi l'ami 
Ainsi vont nos vies 
Bois ton café tant qu'il est chaud o-O 

Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait 
Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait 

Ecoute ce solo... c'est beau ! 

Tu cèdes au désespoir 
Tu broies du noir 
Tu déballes toutes tes histoires 
Ecoute les oiseaux 
Dehors il fait beau 
Bois ton café tant qu'il est chaud O-O 

Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait 
Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait 
Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait 

Les amis, c'est du café 
Qu'on sert très fort quand ça va mal 
Qu'on sert très fort quand ça va mal 
Le bon café Simbad 

Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait 
Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait 
Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait 
Bois ton café, c'est moi qui l'ai fait 
Bois ton café au lait ! 
Bois ton café au lait !


----------



## tweek (3 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quelqu'un a essayé le café frappé Solo ?
> 
> cafesolo.jpg
> 
> Ca à l'air Miam Bon !




Original le design


----------



## yzykom (4 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Expresso si pas trop de convives...
> 
> Sinon moka italienne... en alu, et qui a d&#233;j&#224; fait 1500 caf&#233;s, avant c'est pas bon... jamais lav&#233;e biensur.



... retour &#224; la premi&#232;re page ...

Un doute m'assaille : 

Comment font les Italiens lorsqu'ils changent de cafeti&#232;re ? Doivent-ils se taper 1500 caf&#233;s pas terribles avant d'en boire un bon ?  

... ou y a-t-il une recette miracle ? (Si oui, je veux bien ranger ma moka inox et repasser &#224; l'alu).


----------



## macarel (4 Décembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> ... retour à la première page ...
> 
> Un doute m'assaille :
> 
> ...



Ce n'est qu'après le 1500ième qu'il n'y a plus le goût d'oxyde d'alluminium. Dans ton cas, je garderai quandmême l'inox

Pour améliorer le café, je vous conseille d'écouter Everlast avec "Black Coffee":love:


----------



## toys (4 Décembre 2006)

j'aime pas le café
mais là j'aurais bien envie d'en prendre. :sleep:


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2006)

C'est fou ce que &#231;a refroidi vite cette boisson


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Décembre 2006)

Pas avec &#231;a : 






Un chauffe tasse USB


----------



## toys (4 Décembre 2006)

existe t-il en firewire?


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Décembre 2006)

Malheuresement non, mais si tu es bricoleur, &#231;a doit pouvoir se faire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Vers 16h00, j'ai but un café à la vanille ...
Ben ça enlève le goût du café !


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Je vais boire un café.*
> Un dérivatif. Ça me permettra de m'occuper l'esprit.
> De n'effrayer personne à la maison en poussant un cri de rage contre ce p*** d'*#@ù$*£§* de client de m**** qui ne comprend rien à rien.
> 
> ​



t'es sur ?
une tisane plutôt non ?


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2006)

Ba dites donc y'en a des trucs dans cette tasse !!!  
Y'a même du bon pour l'organisme :

Le café est une boisson qui apporte un certain nombre de vitamines et de minéraux importants pour lorganisme. Par exemple, une tasse fournit 80 mg de potassium. On y trouve également des acides phénoliques, dont les propriétés antioxydantes sont connues. De plus, une tasse contient très peu de calories A moins bien sûr dy ajouter du sucre ou du lait.


Protéines
Glucides
Lipides
Sodium
Potassium
Magnésium
Phosphore
Calcium
Fer
Carotène
Vitamine B1
Vitamine B2
Vitamine E
Vitamine PP
Vitamine B9

Buvez-en c'est energisant !!!


----------



## tweek (5 Décembre 2006)

Mais, mais c'est qu'il me donne envie!


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2006)

Le café peut être bon (ou mauvais). Mais effectivement comme tu le dis Roberto, c'est le moment qui y est assicié qui compte.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Sur le marche de Noel de Liege, cette annee, on peut trouver des cafes ardennais avec de l'Advocaat (et plein d'autres bonnes choses :love:  )

Pour info, le cafe ardennais est un cafe dans lequel on ajoute de la liqueur (generalement du Peket)


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais c'est pour le dimanche matin ce caf&#233; de No&#235;l .. lorsque tu rentres &#224; 11h du matin apr&#232;s un samedi soir de f&#234;te


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Euh, je le voyais pas comme ca mais bon   (j'aurais plutot dit en soiree lorsqu'il fait bien froid et que le temps est sec, avec quelques amis 

Faudra d'ailleurs que j'y aille faire mon tour sur ce marche de Noel :love: (raaaah, toutes ces bonnes choses...)


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> alors c'est qu'il est victime de sa propre faiblesse et grande est sa détresse(7) ."



En plus ça rime à la fin.....


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Un proverbe chinois assez peu connu mais d'une indéniable portée et riche d'enseignement nous dit :
> 
> _"Quand le guerrier solitaire(1) n'a pas la sagesse d'attendre que la source sombre de l'énergie(2) ait fini de couler du ruisseau gazouillant et plein de vapeur(3) et qu'avec fébrilité il cherche ailleurs(4) un pâle équivalent(5) de cette source divine afin de retourner au combat(6), alors c'est qu'il est victime de sa propre faiblesse et grande est sa détresse(7) ."
> _
> ...



 

Tu as la source de ce proverbe malheureusement méconnu (de moi même au minimum)?


----------



## elKBron (6 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> En plus ça rime à la fin.....


euh... non... y a rien qui rime avec "7"... ou alors, j ai besoin d un grand noir... oulalalala


----------



## macarel (6 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Sur le marche de Noel de Liege, cette annee, on peut trouver des cafes ardennais avec de l'Advocaat (et plein d'autres bonnes choses :love:  )
> 
> Pour info, le cafe ardennais est un cafe dans lequel on ajoute de la liqueur (generalement du Peket)



Hmm, l'advocaat sans le café ça va aussi, quoi que de là d'ou je viens, l'advocaat est surtout réservé aux veilles, dans ce cas avec du slagroom (chanttilly pour les non initiès)
Mais , malgré cela, :love: :love:


----------



## samoussa (6 Décembre 2006)

Le meilleur caf&#233; pour vous ? 

Perso j'adore le sidamo, mais j'aimerais bien gouter le "blue mountain"...ah je les aime tous !...&#224; part le grand m&#232;re en paquet rouge :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> à part le grand mère en paquet rouge :mouais:



Ce café là, il devrait être banni des superrette et autre supermarché et surtout le paquet familiale :sick: 

On s'est tout fait avoir au moins une fois ... :rateau: non ?


----------



## tweek (7 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ce café là, il devrait être banni des superrette et autre supermarché et surtout le paquet familiale :sick:
> 
> On s'est tout fait avoir au moins une fois ... :rateau: non ?



Une seule et unique fois.


----------



## yzykom (7 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ce café là, il devrait être banni des superrette et autre supermarché et surtout le paquet familiale :sick:
> 
> On s'est tout fait avoir au moins une fois ... :rateau: non ?



Oui et non : j'ai testé mais pas chez moi, ce qui m'a permis de rayer ce café au goût pitorresque et célèbre de ma liste.  

Pour ma part, j'aime bien acheter des cafés d'origines (Mexique, Costa-Rica, Ethiopie, Brésil, ...) et les comparer. Je n'achète jamais le même : c'est étonnant à quel point les goûts peuvent varier d'une origine à l'autre.

Mes deux préférés ont été un café d'Amérique centrale avec un bon goût de grillé (le "goût" du grain de café, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire) appelé Salvatore, acheté chez un torréfacteur près de chez moi et un moka éthiopien doux et vert à la fois, consommé sur place chez un autre torréfacteur.  

Autre expérience mémorable : mon seul séjour en Italie, passage de la frontière, une aire d'autoroute près de Vintimille. Je ne crois pas avoir bu de café meilleur que le "caffè normale" que j'ai bu ici. Une simple station service, pourtant.  :love:


----------



## tweek (7 Décembre 2006)

J'aime bien le sucre au café.


6 ou 7 cubes de sucre de canne dans ma mug


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2006)

J'achete mon caf&#233; chez monop', car il est bon (caf&#233; d'origine, Max Havelaar). Je change souvent de pays, pour varier les gouts et les plaisirs 

J'ai pris une fois du grand-mere en paquet rouge, et ben, je pas pas pres d'en reprendre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> J'ai pris une fois du grand-mere en paquet rouge, et ben, je pas pas pres d'en reprendre...



Maiiiiiiiis si! Pour les cons que tu n'aimes pas.... Histoire de pas gâcher le bon...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maiiiiiiiis si! Pour les cons que tu n'aimes pas.... Histoire de pas g&#226;cher le bon...


Pareil avec la bi&#232;re. 
J'ai toujours de la 1664 au frais chez moi, on ne sait jamais. 




tweek a dit:


> J'aime bien le sucre au caf&#233;.
> 
> 
> 6 ou 7 cubes de sucre de canne dans ma mug


J'aime pas la caf&#233; quand elle est sucr&#233;e.


----------



## NED (7 Décembre 2006)

Salut les amis du caf&#233; !
Une petite gaufrette choco avec, ce matin, pour bien demarrer?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maiiiiiiiis si! Pour les cons que tu n'aimes pas.... Histoire de pas gâcher le bon...


Je n'invite pas les cons 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pareil avec la bière.
> J'ai toujours de la 1664 au frais chez moi, on ne sait jamais.


Et pourquoi pas de la kronenpils pendant que tu y es


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Salut les amis du café !
> Une petite gaufrette choco avec, ce matin, pour bien demarrer?


 

Envoie, ce sera toujours mieux que les blattes qui squattent notre machine à café depuis quelques jours..


----------



## samoussa (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maiiiiiiiis si! Pour les cons que tu n'aimes pas.... Histoire de pas gâcher le bon...



Histoire surtout de ne jamais les revoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

Tu veux un café?...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2006)

Non, une biere :rateau::casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2006)

Je dis en tant que bonne Belge, rien de tels que les speculoos avec le cafe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je dis en tant que bonne Belge, rien de tels que les speculoos avec le cafe


Ca va aussi tr&#232;s bien avec le th&#233; - une fois qu'on a r&#233;ussi &#224; assimiler l'image "vieille anglaise &#224; p'tit doigt en l'air et chapeau" que &#231;a nous donne.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je dis en tant que bonne Belge, rien de tels que les speculoos avec le cafe




Des bon speculos, :miam:

Si je n'ai pas de speculos sous la main, une larme de calva compense bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Envoie, ce sera toujours mieux que les blattes qui squattent notre machine à café depuis quelques jours..



Note, c'est croustillant aussi :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (8 Décembre 2006)




----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> ​



Gar&#231;on 2 autres siou plait !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca va aussi tr&#232;s bien avec le th&#233; - une fois qu'on a r&#233;ussi &#224; assimiler l'image "vieille anglaise &#224; p'tit doigt en l'air et chapeau" que &#231;a nous donne.


J'aime aussi les cookies avec un grand verre de lait :love:


----------



## macarel (8 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je dis en tant que bonne Belge, rien de tels que les speculoos avec le cafe



Hmm, il suffit que je m'absente un peu pour qu'on dit des b&#233;tises.
Hmm, depuis quand le speculaas est belge hein?:hein: :hein: 

Puis, concernant les cookies, j'en menge unquement en version "space"
  





Speculaas
Aux Pays-Bas, le speculaas (appel&#233; sp&#233;culaas en Belgique) est une p&#226;tisserie traditionnelle de la Saint-Nicolas. Le g&#226;teau tire son nom du moule en bois utilis&#233; pour sa confection. La p&#226;te est cuite dans un moule dans lequel sont taill&#233;s en creux des sujets. En d&#233;moulant, on obtient une vue invers&#233;e du sujet, d'o&#245; le nom de &#233; speculaas &#193;, du latin &#233; speculum &#193;, signifiant miroir. Un des secrets de fabrication du speculaas r&#233;side dans le m&#233;lange des &#233;pices utilis&#233;es.
La Saint-Nicolas se f&#234;te le 5 d&#233;cembre, la veille de la c&#233;l&#233;bration du saint du m&#234;me nom. Selon la l&#233;gende, Saint-Nicolas &#233;tait un grand ami des enfants, qui donnait des cadeaux &#224; tous les enfants sages. La Saint-Nicolas, aux Pays-Bas, est donc vraiment une f&#234;te pour les enfants qui commence lorsque saint Nicolas arrive d'Espagne avec ses P&#232;res fouet-tards, ses aides. Les jours pr&#233;c&#233;dant la Saint-Nicolas, les enfants peuvent mettre une chaussure devant la chemin&#233;e, et, s'ils ont &#233;t&#233; sages, le P&#232;re fouettard grimpe par la chemin&#233;e (ou par une fen&#234;tre) pour venir d&#233;poser une friandise dans la chaus-sure. Entre-temps, saint Nicolas, sur le toit, part sur son cheval vers la maison suivante. Le soir de la Saint-Nicolas, on re&#199;oit des petits cadeaux, mais cette soir&#233;e est aussi l'occasion par excel-lence de se moquer gentiment les uns des autres par le biais d'un cadeau-surprise et d'un po&#232;me, et de raviver les souvenirs de l'ann&#233;e &#233;coul&#233;e. Il va de soi que tout n'est pas flatteur. La Saint-Nicolas se caract&#233;rise par une forte consom-mation de sucreries. L'arriv&#233;e du saint homme est g&#233;n&#233;ralement annon-c&#233;e par les P&#232;res fouettards qui jettent &#224; la ronde des non-nettes et autres friandises. Traditionnel-lement, on boit du vin chaud et on mange du fondant, de la frangipane (petit g&#226;teau fait d'amandes pil&#233;es), du sp&#233;culaas et du sp&#233;culaas fourr&#233;. 
contenu
Sp&#233;culaas (speculaas)
200 g de farine levante
sel
1 1/2 cuiller&#233;e &#224; soupe d'&#233;pices
125 g de cassonade
125 g de beurre ou de margarine
2 cuiller&#233;es &#224; soupe de lait
M&#233;langez la farine, le sel, les &#233;pices (un m&#233;lange tout pr&#233;par&#233; pour les sp&#233;culaas se vend dans le commerce aux Pays-Bas), la cassonade et le beurre ou la margarine dans une terrine. Coupez le beurre ou la margarine en petits morceaux dans la terrine. Ajoutez le lait. Travaillez le tout avec des mains froides pour obtenir une p&#226;te. Recouvrer la p&#226;te de papier aluminium et laissez reposer 24 heures dans le r&#233;frig&#233;rateur. Fa&#199;onnez vous-m&#234;me des sujets en &#233;talant la p&#226;te dans laquelle vous d&#233;coupez des formes, ou bien utilisez un moule sp&#233;cial pour sp&#233;culaas. Saupoudrez la planche de farine. &#201;talez une partie de la p&#226;te dans les creux. Retirez la p&#226;te en trop en passant un couteau sur le moule. Retournez le moule et donnez un coup sec sur le dos afin que les sujets tombent. Beurrez une plaque de cuisson et disposez les sp&#233;culaas en laissant un peu d'espace entre eux. Mettez la plaque &#224; mi-hauteur dans un four pr&#233;chauff&#233; &#224; temp&#233;rature moyenne (150 degr&#233;s). Laissez cuire et dorer 20 minutes. Mettez aussit&#233;t les sp&#233;culaas sur une grille et laissez refroidir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je dis en tant que bonne Belge...



Bonne?...


----------



## samoussa (8 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bonne?...



non...Belge


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bonne?...



Ben quoi, aucune loi n'empêche les belges de devenir "gens de maison" ? :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, il suffit que je m'absente un peu pour qu'on dit des b&#233;tises.
> Hmm, depuis quand le speculaas est belge hein?:hein: :hein:


en gros depuis que les belges consid&#232;rent que c'est  un de leurs biscuits traditionnels
 


> Aux Pays-Bas, le speculaas (appel&#233; sp&#233;culaas en Belgique) est une p&#226;tisserie traditionnelle de la Saint-Nicolas


beau lapsus
 

pour info
sur un site de cuisine belge parmi plein d'autres (doivent tous se gourrer, hein?  ) 
recettes et infos sur le specul*oos* 
speculoos et belgitude

edit
j'avais oubli&#233; le plus comique

 les sites officiels de promo de tourisme, belges, se gourrent aussi?
C'est fou non?
exemple

celui de wallonnie , specul*oo*s mentionn&#233; en page d'accueil d&#233;s la 2 &#232; ligne
site de promo de wallonnie
Tous dans l'erreur , j'vous dis 
Mais que fait le gouvernement???


----------



## tweek (8 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Mais que fait le gouvernement???



drogué au café.


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> en gros depuis que les belges consid&#232;rent que c'est  un de leurs biscuits traditionnels
> 
> beau lapsus
> 
> ...



+1 pour pascalformac
le specul*oo*s est 100&#37; belge
c'est &#224; 1000% trop bon
et &#231;a s'&#233;crit avec deux o
:rateau:

edit:
en parlant de &#231;a, je vai aller m'en taper un de speculoos, avec une bonne tasse de th&#233;...
euuh de caf&#233; :rateau: ("faudrait pas que jme mette tous ces dingues &#224; dos^^")
http://www.kopjekoffie.be/uploaded_images/met speculoos-789402.JPG


----------



## macarel (9 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> +1 pour pascalformac
> le specul*oo*s est 100% belge
> c'est à 1000% trop bon
> et ça s'écrit avec deux o
> ...



De toute façon, en vraie, la moitiè des Belges sont de néerlandais déguisé non?  
Puis, le speculaas av ec deux "o's" à la place des "a's", ce n'est pas sérieux ça:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> De toute façon, en vraie, la moitiè des Belges sont de néerlandais déguisé non?
> Puis, le speculaas av ec deux "o's" à la place des "a's", ce n'est pas sérieux ça:mouais:




Bon, c'est pas fini, toutes ces spéculaassions ?


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> De toute façon, en vraie, la moitiè des Belges sont de néerlandais déguisé non?
> Puis, le speculaas av ec deux "o's" à la place des "a's", ce n'est pas sérieux ça:mouais:



si si, c'est foutrement sérieuxça s'écrit avec deux o


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2006)

et ca se deguste tenu entre 2 doigts , en 2 secondes  ( pour les petits) ou 2 bouch&#233;es pour les plus grands

c'est pour ca que y a 2 o 
( c'est connu les belges sont b&#234;tes il leur faut plein de trucs m&#233;motechniques)  

Ahhhh que de carabistouilles on a dit sur eux..
-------
Back intopic
En France  on commence &#224; voir pas mal de caf&#233;s servis accompagn&#233;s d' un mini-speculoos
( y a pas de secret :c'est moins cher pour le cafetier qu'un petit chocolat)


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il y a des gens ici dans ce Bar que lesquels mon admiration ne se dément pas et va même en augmentant avec le temps.
> _Pascal 77 est de ceux-là._
> :love: :love: :love:



J'abonde, Pascal un vrai Mac and Peace

 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il y a des gens ici dans ce Bar que lesquels mon admiration ne se dément pas et va même en augmentant avec le temps.
> _Pascal 77 est de ceux-là._
> :love: :love: :love:





MortyBlake a dit:


> J'abonde, Pascal un vrai Mac and Peace
> 
> :love:



Venant de vous deux en particulier, le compliment me va droit au cur :love:

Messieurs, un petit café ?


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2006)

:affraid: un instant j'ai cru que j'&#233;tais dans autoportrait


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: un instant j'ai cru que j'étais dans autoportrait



Là, je me dis que si Vince à cru la même chose, ça explique peut-être son post suivant :mouais:

  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il y a des gens ici dans ce Bar que lesquels mon admiration ne se dément pas et va même en augmentant avec le temps.
> _Pascal 77 est de ceux-là._
> :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (9 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je me dis que si Vince à cru la même chose, ça explique peut-être son post suivant :mouais:



hmm, faudra que je m'entraîne un peu encore pour le petit déjeuner demain


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Messieurs, un petit caf&#233; ?



Je me doutais bien que supermoquette aimait le caf&#233; m'enfin quand m&#234;me :mouais:


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2006)

Quand vous en avez marre de faire des tâches de café sur votre table, ces tasses ne vont certes pas changer le problème mais vont vous permettre de faire quelque chose de joli par la même occasion, grâce aux motifs sous la tasse :


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quand vous en avez marre de faire des tâches de café sur votre table, ces tasses ne vont certes pas changer le problème mais vont vous permettre de faire quelque chose de joli par la même occasion, grâce aux motifs sous la tasse :


Gniiiii :love: je voudrais bien les memes pour Noel :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


>





*Mouais m'enfin *
faut d&#233;j&#224; &#234;tre une vraie porcasse pour faire autant de motifs


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2006)

Rabat-joie  ca ne t'arrive jamais de renverser ?  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quand vous en avez marre de faire des tâches de café sur votre table, ces tasses ne vont certes pas changer le problème mais vont vous permettre de faire quelque chose de joli par la même occasion, grâce aux motifs sous la tasse :


on peut aussi carrément tremper dans le café  un morceau de pomme de terre sculptée  

je sors mais avant ..

 on les trouve où ces tasses?
L'idée est sympa

 et ca détend l'atmosphère d'un repas rasoir , un peu d'art  sur la nappe en pure soie je suis sûr que ca fait son effet


----------



## tweek (11 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quand vous en avez marre de faire des tâches de café sur votre table, ces tasses ne vont certes pas changer le problème mais vont vous permettre de faire quelque chose de joli par la même occasion, grâce aux motifs sous la tasse :
> 
> IMAGE



C'est graphique ça, tiens


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2006)

A la demande générale,
pour les tasses c'est *LA !*

A vot bon coeur m'sieurs dames pour les cadeaux de Noël....


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

ceci est un encrier !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ceci est un encrier !
> cafetière à poussoir



Faut pas être pressé pour presser le café !


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je vais m'en refaire afin de me motiver pour &#233;crire une lettre de motivation&#8230;


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu vas devenir salarié finalement ?
> :afraid::afraid:
> ... Ou alors c'est une élagante périphrase pour évoquer une lettre d'amoooour ?


Non, enfin, pas ce mois ci, mais je ferais bien un peu prof sur les bords
Affronter des hordes d'élèves de l'enseignement techniques au fin fond du zep des yvelines me stresse beaucoup moins que de rédiger cette p* de lettre de motivation, mais c'est un peu court comme argument.  

Une des contraintes est de ne justement pas utiliser le même genre d'emphase que pour un poulet doux.
Sinon mon café est froid et j'ai toujours pas rédigé plus de 3 phrases
j'estime à 17 litres la production d'une lettre motivation contre 3 cigarettes pour un billet tendre



> Moi je vais m'en refaire un aussi, tiens, pour finir de finaliser la dernière mouture de l'ultime évolution d'une plaquette_OK_def_5bisOK_flashage_v3.indd


joli nom de fichier, on dirait un vrai


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> j'estime à 17 litres la production d'une lettre motivation contre 3 cigarettes pour un billet tendre


Interessant ca 
Y a un psy dans la salle?
Car c'est le moment de faire une vignette express à la va vite, à l'emporte pièce , une sorte de mise en bouche préparatoire à débat sociétâââl  delaruerien sur le  theme : _votre profil c'est plutôt café  et reflexion  ou  cigarette zé emotions?_, c'est bon coco  fais un truc de 1mn 30 pas de pathos, un truc façon Cosmo t'voas , du léger ,   faut pas les culpabiliser les audimatés, juste les titiller; et évite de parler de Balzac ou de Gainsbarre tu seras gentil


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour messieurs !
Je vous sert un petit café du soir?






:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Je sais j'vais pas arrivé à m'endormir si je bois un café maintenant mais je prends !


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

Parait qu'elle fait le café frappé avec les glaçons dans l'arrière boutique...


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

Moins bourino :
Un café à la terrasse, le matin, avec une belle inconue...... 






:love:


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

A zut j'ai bu trop de café, je tape trop vite sur le clavier...
:sick: :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Moins bourino et plus littéraire :
> Deux _n_ à inconnue.
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Rob, il y a quand même des choses qui vont par deux plus intéressantes que des "N", chez cette inconnue ! 

:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

's morgen, cappuccino met suiker van het automaat :love: :love: pour bien commencer la journee  (puis y aura l'inconditionnelle pause clope de 10h :love: )


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> 's morgen, cappuccino met suiker van het automaat :love: :love: pour bien commencer la journee  (puis y aura l'inconditionnelle pause clope de 10h :love: )



Pour accompagner ta clope je te propose mes derniers achats Nespresso. Ils ont sortit un café à la vanille, un autre aux fruits et un dernier à l'anis. Celui à la vanille est assez top !
En plus je viens de faire reparer ma machine, ils ont changé les joints et elle remarche nickel !
Allé zou un petit saveur vanille !
Miam, avec les gâteaux kangoo fourrés au chocolat ca fait un bon mélange....


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Heeeu... Para mi un cafe *solo* !
> 
> Un truc de _caballero mexicano clandestino_ pour le traditionnel coup de barre de 10h.
> :hein:


El cafe solo (de mi casa) me gusta el mejor a mi :love: pues el cafe de la machina aqui no es mi preferado :sick:


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2006)

Hey Gringo et Gringas !!!

El bueno café Mexicano c'est cuilà :
L'Altura Pluma






Mais moi je le prépare à la chicanos quoi, comme ça :






Tout le charme du road movie....


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Cette fille est polyglotte, voire m&#234;me nyctalope, si &#231;a se trouve.
> &#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir mais j'aime bien ce mot.
> :love: :love: :love:



Well, I have to, dear, it's part of my job  

:love: 

Enjoy your 10 o'clock coffee breaks


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> voire m&#234;me nyctalope, si &#231;a se trouve.
> &#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir mais j'aime bien ce mot.
> :love: :love: :love:



Fais quand m&#234;me gaffe &#224; la fa&#231;on dont tu l'&#233;cris. L&#224;, &#231;a va, mais nique ta lope, &#231;a le fait moins.



NED a dit:


> Hey Gringo et Gringas !!!
> 
> El bueno caf&#233; Mexicano c'est cuil&#224; :
> L'Altura Pluma
> ...



Ch'sais p&#244; trop si Emiliano Zapata ou Pancho Villa disposaient du "Camping-Gaz" et de la cafeti&#232;re S.E.B.


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui, sauf que les vrais, avant de lever le camp, y pissent sur le feu pour l'éteindre, et avec ton système c'est pas possible, voire même dangereux.
> :afraid:




C'est ça la vie du vrai Gringo !!!
Une aventure pleine de risques tous les jours.
Pisser sur du gaz en flamme, se raser avec la serpette, conduire la Ford toute pourrie,
piloter El tractor avec les pneus à plat, allumer la casa avec les bouts de câbles éléctriques du transfo du quartier, boire une vingtaine de téquila et passer la frontera à Tiruana....
La vie de tous les jours quoi.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rob, il y a quand même des choses qui vont par deux plus intéressantes que des "N", chez cette inconnue !
> 
> :love:





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui oui c'était sous-jacent à mon post mais je me vois dans l'obligation de dire les choses crûment : *une* sans doute (car elles sont un peu cachées) *belle paire d'oreilles,* notamment.


Aaaah,  tu ne pensais pas immédiatement  à N comme...
Narines?


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ils ont sortit un café à la vanille, un autre aux fruits et un dernier à l'anis. Celui à la vanille est assez top !


Ici (au Canada) aussi ils ont plein de café aromatisé, vanille, caramel, framboise, orange, menthe.  
Et dans la pub ils disent "avec la Vanille Française, on réécrit la Marseillaise!!"  :hein:
 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Heureusement, il y a Maria Concepción pour la piña colada du réconfort.
> :love:
> :love:



Ehhhh  C'est moi qui fait la Pi(ou qu'il est le gneuuuu??  ) Piña colada!!! :love: :love:


----------



## NED (14 Décembre 2006)

Hola los gringos y gringas !
*Yé té montre la récéte dou bon café corazon*
avéque lé Kahlua (ma qué bella  a non c'est italiano ça bhaaa !)






*Café espagnol au Kahlúa*
Préparation : 5 minutes

1/2 oz	de KAHLÚA	15 mL
1/2 oz	de brandy STOCK 84	15 mL
Café fraîchement infusé

_Enrober le bord dune grande tasse de sucre et remplir de café. Ajouter le KAHLÚA et le brandy STOCK 84._
 

*Humm ! me gusta bien la receta moué !!!
:love: *


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Pour accompagner ta clope je te propose mes derniers achats Nespresso. Ils ont sortit un caf&#233; &#224; la vanille, un autre aux fruits et un dernier &#224; l'anis. Celui &#224; la vanille est assez top !


A propos
3 caf&#233;s "parfum&#233;s" faciles &#224; pr&#233;parer soi-m&#234;me

 Pr&#233;parez un caf&#233; noir  comme vous l'aimez

1-trempez-y un batonnet de cannelle
( on peut &#233;ventuellement utiliser de la canelle en poudre ) 

ou plus oriental
2- ajouter un peu d'eau de fleur d'oranger

3- ajouter de la cardamone


----------



## macarel (15 Décembre 2006)

h&#232;, h&#232;, apr&#232;s 3 jours de jus de chaussettes allemande, enfin un "vrai" caf&#233; ce matin , chuis content:love:


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2006)

A bon?
Il est si dégueu que ça le café Allemand?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

Cafetière italienne
Hier soir on m'a posé une question à laquelle j'ai eu du mal à répondre

Comment différencier , à l'oeil , les modèles en *inox* de celles en autres métaux  ( aluminium etc)?

Car comme  on me l'a fait remarqué ce n'est pas toujours indiqué

Et sinon , y a- -t il vraiment unanimité sur la préference pour l'inox?

Merci d'avance


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Cafetière italienne
> Hier soir on m'a posé une question à laquelle j'ai eu du mal à répondre
> 
> Comment différencier , à l'oeil , les modèles en *inox* de celles en autres métaux  ( aluminium etc)?
> ...




Je pense que tu peux déjà differencier les modèles avec ces quelques indices :

- La brillance : en effet l'inox brille vachement et pas forcement les autres métaux

- Le poids : lourd=métaux  léger=inox

- la fixation de la poignée : le vrai modèle possède une poignée directement fixée à une excroissance dépassant du couvercle.
Certain faux modèles on une poignée fixée par un arceau en métal rivée-popée autour.

- La figure géométrique : La véritable cafetière est normalement un Décagone avec 10 côtés égaux. Donc si c'est un Octogone (8) ou un Nonagone (9) voire un Hendécagone (11), il faut se méfier.

Après il existe toujours des superbes faux, mais ils marchent bien aussi.
On ne peux pas se fier a une marque particulière non-plus je pense....


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est comme les imitations des pastilles Senseo ca  :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (15 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Après il existe toujours des superbes faux, mais ils marchent bien aussi.
> On ne peux pas se fier a une marque particulière non-plus je pense....



On ne citera pas de marque mais bia..tti c'est pas mal


----------



## macarel (15 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> A bon?
> Il est si dégueu que ça le café Allemand?


C'est surtout qu'il faut en boire environ un litre pour avoir son quota de caféïne


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux déjà differencier les modèles avec ces quelques indices :
> 
> Après il existe toujours des superbes faux, mais ils marchent bien aussi.
> On ne peux pas se fier a une marque particulière non-plus je pense....





samoussa a dit:


> On ne citera pas de marque mais bia..tti c'est pas mal



Merci à vous deux 
C'est précisement pour ne pas se faire berner par des faux que j'ai posé la question

Le coup de la fixation , je savais pas
merci
Et effectivement tabler sur des marques serait , en théorie , mieux 
sauf que , même dans les marques réputées, on trouve inox ou/et autre ( en general _autre_ c'est alu)

( ps Ned j'ai lu le fil avant de demander... )


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'il faut en boire environ un litre pour avoir son quota de caféïne



Suis en ANgleterre pour 48h, Aucune chance d'atteindre mon quota, gare au delirium tremens


----------



## macarel (15 Décembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Suis en ANgleterre pour 48h, Aucune chance d'atteindre mon quota, gare au delirium tremens



Effectivement, mais tu peux essayer la the&#239;ne 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caf&#233;ine


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Suis en ANgleterre pour 48h, Aucune chance d'atteindre mon quota, gare au delirium tremens


l&#233;gende tenace !

je signale que les anglais sont des grands buveurs de caf&#233; ( il y avaient d&#233;j&#224; 2000 caf&#233;s fin 18&#232; ) 

Consommation quasi &#224; &#233;galit&#233; entre caf&#233; et th&#233;
la consommation de caf&#233; augmente ( la plus forte augmentation en Europe)
   celle du th&#233; diminue

Et en France c'est l'inverse
la consommation de caf&#233; baisse , celle du th&#233; augmente


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2006)

*17H00*

Chez les Roosbif c'est Tea Time,
Chez Nedouille, c'est café Time (avec les gâteaux quand-même)....​


----------



## macarel (15 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *17H00*
> 
> Chez les Roosbif c'est Tea Time,
> Chez Nedouille, c'est café Time (avec les gâteaux quand-même)....​


Chez moi c'est "rouge time"


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Suis en ANgleterre pour 48h, Aucune chance d'atteindre mon quota, gare au delirium tremens



Fais quand même gaffe de pas dépasser ton cota de polonium 

 ... mais :mouais: quand même.


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2006)

Pire qu'un &#233;ventuel manque de smileys ?!......


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce matin, pas UN sou dans mon porte-monnaie.
> 
> Me refusant par principe à faire jouer mon autorité (assortie pourquoi pas de menaces voilées) pour me faire offrir un café par un(e) de mes étudiant(e)s, j'ai sciemment testé le manque.
> J'étais tout cotonneux, les bruits paraissaient légèrement assourdis, j'avais un très léger temps de décalage entre l'envie de parler et mes paroles.
> ...


:affraid: arros&#233; le caf&#233; !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pire.
> Les smileys, j'arrête quand je veux.
> *No problemo.*
> C'est juste une question de discipline, et de se relire avant d'envoyer pour épurer.
> ...



Raté ! Y en a quand même deux dans la signature


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> légende tenace !
> 
> je signale que les anglais sont des grands buveurs de café ( il y avaient déjà 2000 cafés fin 18è )
> 
> ...



Légende, Légende ...

C'est dommage que de trimbaler du liquide dans l'avion est devenu mission impossible sinon je t'aurai bien rapporté un échantillon de ce que j'ai bu aujourd'hui...

Certains anglais sont effectivement des grands connaisseurs de vin, de café et de chocolat, de Porto ...
mais si on teste la consommation quotidienne à mon avis y a pas photos.

Par contre autre légende urbaine qui elle est réelle, je crois vraiment que les petits dèj restent les meilleurs du monde, encore une fois thé et toast restent inimitables (et je passe le reste)

Encore désolé pour ce post de banalité, mais on peut pas être génial :love: :love: :love: :love: à chaque fois


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fais quand même gaffe de pas dépasser ton cota de polonium
> 
> ... mais :mouais: quand même.



C'est pour ça que je n'ai plus besoin d'allumer la lumière quand je    

J'ai du sushi à me faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je n'ai plus besoin d'allumer la lumière quand je
> 
> J'ai du sushi à me faire



J'ai toujours su que tu étais une lumière. T'as plus qu'a te trouver un sombrero réflectorisé, et t'auras plus besoin de la grosse lampe pour bosser ! :rateau:


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2006)

*Bien jou&#233; Roberto !*
Tu vois que tu t'en sort seulemnt avec 2 caf&#233;s par jour.... 

J'avoues que c'est quand m&#234;me super dur 2 caf&#233;s pour une seule journ&#233;e, voire limite maso...(pas mado hein !  )
:mouais:

*Hey Morty !!*
profites-en pour boire ce top caf&#233; que font les compagnies a&#233;riennes, cuil&#224; aussi faut se le coltiner dans le genre jus de chaussettes...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Légende, Légende ...
> 
> C'est dommage que de trimbaler du liquide dans l'avion est devenu mission impossible sinon je t'aurai bien rapporté un échantillon de ce que j'ai bu aujourd'hui...
> 
> ...


c'est pas une légende ce sont les chiffres, d'imports , de vente et de consommation. Imparables.

Par contre je n'ai jamais parlé de la qualité de  la dite chose , ca c'est une autre histoire

( un peu comme en France il y a quelques années ,  certains "petits noirs" étaient  parfois quasi imbuvables, et avec le temps , la qualité  a progressé)

Et comme NED ,  il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de boire un café dans un navion ( j'ai du respect pour mes papilles)


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est pas une l&#233;gende ce sont les chiffres, d'imports , de vente et de consommation. Imparables.
> 
> Par contre je n'ai jamais parl&#233; de la qualit&#233; de  la dite chose , ca c'est une autre histoire
> 
> ...





NED a dit:


> *Bien jou&#233; Roberto !*
> 
> *Hey Morty !!*
> profites-en pour boire ce top caf&#233; que font les compagnies a&#233;riennes, cuil&#224; aussi faut se le coltiner dans le genre jus de chaussettes...



Bon l'avion j'essaie demain

Pour ce soir, c'est vraiment le mieux que j'ai pu faire. Je suis &#224; l'"Hotel du Vin " (sic). La cave est grandiose et le caf&#233; pas si mauvais

Petite photo de ma tasse que j'ai bu &#224; votre sant&#233;


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mon bureau est moins romantique.
> 
> C'est un bazar monstre, avec des CD partout, des enveloppes vides des agendas, des vieilles gommes, des fils, des sacs plastiques, *et au milieu mon mug Winnie l'Ourson©.*


aussi romantique que le mien, sauf que mon mug c'est south park&#8482;


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Sinon, tu rames sur quoi, l&#224; ?
> :rateau:


Des filles d&#233;nud&#233;es, pourquoi ?!....  




Ah !... c'est pas &#224; moi que tu parlais  !!


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2006)

Les deux !....


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Echange silure contre pin-up, m&#234;me seconde main.
> :hein:


Nan, je garde ma BD... _&#233;rotique_ !!...  :love:


----------



## NED (16 Décembre 2006)

Arg zut j'ai pas de Mug moué.
:rose: 
J'ai que des tasses, mais je varie selon les jours.
Une fois la tasse Nesspresso, une autre une tasse avec le motif chinois, une autre fois une tasse émail vintage exterieur métal, après une tasse alu brossé....
Faudra que je les prenne en tof pour vous montrer.
 
J'ai un petit faible pour la métal brossé mais elle contient pas beaucoup.
Ma femme avait acheté les mini-verres abeille (avec les abeilles soufflés en verre dans la masse, ils font aussi les verres sur pieds comme ca), mais ca fait des mini-supermini expresso, alors du coup ils restent dans le placard...

Pas évident de trouver le bon contenant qui puisse faire juste la bonne dose de café comme on veut. l'avantage c'est que ma cafetière possède un débit programmable, donc facile à adapter aux differentes tasses.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> J'ai que des tasses, mais je varie selon les jours.


A propos
Dans divers pays , il est courant de servir l'expresso dans des verres
( par exemple Italie et Espagne)

Et ca commence un peu &#224; prendre en France

 un jour , voulant en avoir le coeur net,  avec un pote espagnol cafetier qui adore le bon caf&#233;  on s'est lanc&#233; dans le test: doubles tests crois&#233;s , dont un &#224; l'aveugle;  grosse rigolade , mais r&#233;sultats:
Effet psychologique ou explicable scientifiquement, quoiqu'il en soit  on a constat&#233;:  difference de saveur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le café a des vertus relaxantes.
> :mouais:
> C'est ce que découvre à l'instant, oui je sais c'est surprenant,
> mais boire un café chaud diminue visiblement mon envie de





pascalformac a dit:


> A propos
> Dans divers pays , il est courant de servir l'expresso dans des verres
> ( par exemple Italie et Espagne)
> 
> ...



Pas seulement de saveur, l'effet dépend aussi beaucoup du récipient. Par exemple là, selon celle que j'utilise, le café m'énerve ou me calme, c'est selon :


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

Pascal , tes tasses... elles sont  vachement près du clavier, t'as peur de rien...

_( y va me répondre , cépourlafoto)_


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:
Bon, 3eme mug de caf&#233;, je commence &#224; emerger, je vais pouvoir commencer ma journ&#233;e 


Je ne sais pas ce que je ferais sans caf&#233;...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pascal , tes tasses... elles sont  vachement près du clavier, t'as peur de rien...
> 
> _( y va me répondre , cépourlafoto)_



Les tasses sont vides là, et le câble de ma WebCam ne va pas jusque dans la cuisine à l'étage en dessous


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

la verte , là sur la droite , elle est bien en métal émaillée?
 ca te change pas le gout?
et tu te brules pas ?
 ce genre là, ca conduit bien la chaleur , y compris sur la poignée...


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2006)

Du vrai m&#233;tal &#233;maill&#233;, datant d'un temps que les moins de etc.
Il y avait m&#234;me la cafeti&#232;re assortie, qui, malheureusement, oubli&#233;e trop longtemps sur un feu trop vif, se culotta tellement que l'email ne r&#233;sista pas, se fendit, se noircit se m&#233;langea au caf&#233; bouillu, change&#226;t de couleur et fini dans une poubelle, apr&#232;s quelques heures pass&#233;es &#224; refroidir.

Car malgr&#233; de nombreux inconv&#233;nients, le m&#233;tal emaill&#233; pr&#233;sente un avantage, celui de pouvoir, comme dans lucky luke, le soir &#224; la veill&#233;e, quand les vaches paissent et les cowboys se repaissent, &#234;tre gard&#233; au chaud, sur le feu de camp, ou sur le po&#234;le quand le ranch est atteints&#8230;

&#233;videment avec des plaques &#224; induction, c'est nul.


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2006)

H&#233;h&#233;, l&#224; je viens de faire le plein de caf&#233;  j'ai trouv&#233; des dosettes Kimbo pour mon Senseo :love: (perso, j'aime pas trop les dosettes Douwe Egbert, je trouve pas ce caf&#233; terrible...)

La derni&#232;re fois j'avais r&#233;ussi &#224; d&#233;nicher des dosettes Jacqmotte et c'&#233;tait pas mauvais du tout 

Dans la famille Senseo, on trouve aussi des sachets de poudre de lait/cacao et les dosettes vendues avec le kit pour faire des cappuccinos... Pas mauvais mais pas le top non plus (raaah, pas comme la cr&#232;me fraiche qu'on rajoute soi-m&#234;me et qu'on laisse fondre dans le caf&#233; avant de ramasser &#224; la cuill&#232;re :love: )


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> , &#231;a permet de pas faire la vaisselle trop souvent, pratique...


ben dans le genre t'as aussi les gobelets &#224; la starebeurck ou les ineffables expresso _&#224; emporter_ dans un truc en plastique facon  machine de station-service...

Aaaah le """"cappuccino""" d'autoroute...


----------



## samoussa (16 Décembre 2006)

HALTE AU NESPRESSO  
Je le dis,* le nespresso est au caf&#233; ce que la star ac' est &#224; la musique*


----------



## macarel (16 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> HALTE AU NESPRESSO
> Je le dis,* le nespresso est au café ce que la star ac' est à la musique*



    , et très polluant en plus (les cups en alu hein )


----------



## NED (17 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> HALTE AU NESPRESSO
> Je le dis,* le nespresso est au café ce que la star ac' est à la musique*



Ho Ho Ho    
Moi j'ai que ca hein !!
prout de zut ! non mais  

La Starac, en plus de nous faire un emballage pourri, le contenu est lamentable.

Mon café lui, même si il est pas écolo, il a le mérite d'être très bon. ceux qui disent que c'est du mauvais café, c'est qu'il n'en ont jamais goûté !  
Faut pas dire de bétises non plus.
:casse:


----------



## macarel (17 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ho Ho Ho
> Moi j'ai que ca hein !!
> prout de zut ! non mais
> 
> ...



En ce qui me concerne, ce n'est pas le goût du café en soit qui n'est n'est pas bon, c'est le principe même de ces machines qui le rend amère. 
Mais, rien de personnel hein


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2006)

Mais là le café, tu l'utilises juste pour le coloriage? Pour les traits noirs tu utilises un crayon hein


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> c'est de l'Or Noir : il sent le café !
> :love: :love: :love:
> ​



Ah    Il devrait plutôt sentir le pétrole, non, de l'or noir ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu as de l'or dans les mains, Grug, et c'est de l'Or Noir : il sent le café !​



C'est pas de la pub ça ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

2 cappuccinos et je dors encore a moitie... :rateau: pas trop le choix, je dois aller donner des formations  le week-end fut long et dur, le reveil aussi, mais je vais aller rechercher encore un peu de cafeeeee :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est pas de la pub ça ?



Ah ! bah oui, t'as raison ! J'avais cru qu'il pensait que Grug avait été mazouté :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Mon café lui, même si il est pas écolo, il a le mérite d'être très bon. ceux qui disent que c'est du mauvais café, c'est qu'il n'en ont jamais goûté !
> Faut pas dire de bétises non plus.
> :casse:



tu crois vraiment que ton café peut egaliser  celui que on peut boire dans les cafes italiens ou portugais ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tu crois vraiment que ton caf&#233; peut egaliser  celui que on peut boire dans les cafes italiens ou portugais ?



ou espagnols
( si si , tr&#232;s bons aussi)
-
Anecdote 
Ce jour expresso au comptoir d'un caf&#233;  ( du caf&#233; R ***)
servi par une serveuse qui jouait avec  un des nouveaux ipod nano et le trouvait _pas terrible_ 
( j'ai failli lui dire  _ben donnez le moi_)
Comme quoi , faut choisir ses comptoirs, sinon le moral en prend un coup
( les papilles aussi)


----------



## macarel (18 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou espagnols
> ( si si , tr&#232;s bons aussi)


Je confirme, soit solo, soit corado 
C'est marant qu'on parle aussi des caf&#233;s portugais, on en parle jamais (?) en France, pourtant, l&#224; aussi, je confirme


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

macrel veut certainement dire _cortado_


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> C'est marant qu'on parle aussi des cafés portugais, on en parle jamais (?) en France, pourtant, là aussi, je confirme



Bioman (le mari de la Princess) est portugais


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bioman (le mari de la Princess) est portugais



oui , mais ce n'est pas lui qui me cassait frequemment les pieds en me disant
"tu ne connais pas le café de chez nous donc tais -toi" 
mais le cousin/beau-frere de bioman     

je reviens donc du portugal et je confirme haut et fort :

le café du portugal n'a rien a envier a celui italien , l'espagnol je ne le connais pas mais par pitié ne dite plus que ce que  on nous sert en  france au comptoir et que on appelle "café" est digne de ce nom .....  


ps: 
c'est surement une question de gouts et habitudes, c'est comme le chocolat , celui français je n'arrive pas a le boire malgrée des gros efforts


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ... mais par pitié ne dite plus que ce que  on nous sert en  france au comptoir et que on appelle "café" est digne de ce nom .....



suis d'accord  je n'ai jamais trop aimé boire du café en France... je lui trouve vraiment un goût un peu space :mouais:

ma grand-mère paternelle torréfiait encore le sien il y a quelques années :rose: mmm, la bonne odeur de grains de café qui se répandait dans toute la maison... puis elle le moulinait finement et nous faisait une bonne cafetière, passé dans un filtre en faïence  :love: délicieux


----------



## samoussa (18 Décembre 2006)

le café en france est trop chaud, trop long, trop chère et file mal au bide, le tout servi par un type qui souvent te tire la tronche


----------



## tweek (18 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> le café en france est trop chaud, trop long, trop chère et file mal au bide, le tout servi par un type qui souvent te tire la tronche



... et le français un râleur réputé...


----------



## macarel (19 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> macrel veut certainement dire _cortado_



si, si


----------



## macarel (19 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bioman (le mari de la Princess) est portugais



Ah, ça explique tout 
D'ailleurs, un proverbe neerlandais dit :
 le café doit être comme les hommes, chaud et fort (pas forçément noir hein )


----------



## macarel (19 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Continue comme &#231;a et je vais enfin appr&#233;cier les hollandais.
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce que tu as contre les N&#201;ERLANDAIS hein   &#224; priori, chuis curieux.
Ce sont des gens aimables, beaux, tol&#233;rants, intelligents, plein d'humour, tendres, attention&#233;s, pas macho, etc., parfaits quoi :love: 
Et moi,&#233;videmment, je fait partie de ceux-l&#224; :love: (enfin, j'habite loin quandm&#234;me )


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Continue comme ça et je vais enfin apprécier les hollandais.



Fais moi un dessin en couleur, j'ai pas compris là ... :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Décembre 2006)

Puis d'abord la Hollande est une province seulement des Pays-Bas


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2006)

:affraid:


----------



## macarel (19 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Puis d'abord la Hollande est une province seulement des Pays-Bas


Je dirai même deux (noordholland et zuidholland)

Enfin, pour en revenir au café, je viens de boire une tasse de de robusta Lidl:mouais: :mouais: :affraid: :affraid: 
Je peux vous affirmer que vous n'avez rien manqué


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Du _"robusta Lidl"_... ?
> :afraid::afraid::modo:
> Tu fais des tests sur la résistance de ton estomac ?
> :sick:
> ...


Le cobaye du discount s'est soigné hier soir son estomach et son esprit (il y a du avoir un moment d'égarement hier). Aujourd'hui c'est du néerlandais , La maison du café"=Douwe Egberts 
La famille Egberts s'est enrichi dans les anciens colonies néerlandaises sur le dos des habitants locaux. (lire: Max Havelaar par Edouard Douwes Dekker, livre passionant, aucun idée s'il existe une traduction française)


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2006)

Donc voil&#224; les tasses que j'utilise le plus au jour le jour :
le petit verre mouche (un peu trop petit mais pratique pour les "super-s&#233;rr&#233;s"), la tasse en &#233;mail vintage exterieur m&#233;tal, la Ness double, La Ness simple, La Ness collection avec l'anse en rond, Ma tasse chinoise qui est juste pile poil pour les doubles, La tasse tout en m&#233;tal plate, et la Genevi&#232;ve lethu moyen-age.





Ca c'est pour l'usuel on va dire... 
J'en ai plein d'autres mais c'est beaucoup plus exceptionnel comme usage.

Dommage pour ta tasse Grug.... :mouais: 

Ce matin c'est Galette St Michel et Double expresso Cosi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2006)

Et moi c'est Cappuccino met suiker pour pas changer   (raaah comme j'aimerais bien un bon vrai cafe pas lyophilise :love: ) dans un gobelet en plastoque blanc


----------



## theozdevil (20 Décembre 2006)

tien je ne bois que ca pour le moment c vrais que c assez dégueu comme truc mais quand y a que ca on fait avec


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2006)

*Mais on a du café !!!*





 ​


----------



## macarel (22 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai deux jours pour prendre ma dose de caféine pour la semaine et de me préparer psychologiquement.
Je pars dimanche au grand nord, dans l'autre pays du café "jus de chausettes" 
Nouvel an et famille  oblige,  
I will survive


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Décembre 2006)

Je redescends aujourd'hui dans le Sud de la Gelbique pour aller passer les f&#234;tes de No&#235;l chez mes vieux, des buveurs de caf&#233; &#233;m&#233;rites et exemplaires :love: le Sens&#233;o et le perco tournent presque &#224; temps plein l&#224;-bas  mais l'avantage, c'est qu'on est toujours bien re&#231;u 

Groetjes Macarel


----------



## NED (27 Décembre 2006)

_Joyeux caf&#233; de No&#235;l !!!

_





 ​


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Donc voil&#224; les tasses que j'utilise le plus au jour le jour :
> le petit verre mouche (un peu trop petit mais pratique pour les "super-s&#233;rr&#233;s"), la tasse en &#233;mail vintage exterieur m&#233;tal, la Ness double, La Ness simple, La Ness collection avec l'anse en rond, Ma tasse chinoise qui est juste pile poil pour les doubles, La tasse tout en m&#233;tal plate, et la Genevi&#232;ve lethu moyen-age.
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, ton petit verre mouche est servi en Italie a cote de ta tasse d'espresso : on y verse de l'eau gazeuse, c'est tres bon a boire en meme temps / apres un bon cafe.

Maintenant, en Turquie ils servent leur cafe dans ces memes verres.


----------



## NED (29 Décembre 2006)

Un petit tour chez Roberto pour partager un mug !!!

 





​


----------



## NED (1 Janvier 2007)

_*Tant qu'il y a du café,
Y'a de la Bonne Année !!!

 :king:  *_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> _*Tant qu'il y a du café,
> Y'a de la Bonne Année !!!
> 
> :king:  *_



ben , il faut avouer que aujourd'hui sans café serait une journée ....particulièrement ensommeillée


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> _*Tant qu'il y a du café,
> Y'a de la Bonne Année !!!
> 
> :king:  *_


Tu parles&#8230; ce matin, qu'est ce que je constate? Plus de caf&#233;! Un jour f&#233;ri&#233;. 

Bord*l, vivement demain matin.


----------



## NED (1 Janvier 2007)

2007 une nouvelle année...
Une entrée dans le futur, et encore de nouvelles inventions.

*Comme cette machine à café expérimentale de Cyrille Najjar :*






Le café lui aussi évolue et son mode de consomation va suivre avec....


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> _*Tant qu'il y a du caf&#233;,
> Y'a de la Bonne Ann&#233;e !!!
> 
> :king:  *_


Exceptionnellement pas de caf&#233; ni hier ni aujourd'hui 
Je sais pas comment je tiens
D'ailleurs est ce que je tiens?   :sleep: :sleep:

edith 
et j'vous en fais une, limite
Bananier
( _connu_)

et  special fil caf&#233;
bonne sans th&#233;


----------



## NED (8 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

joli NED, bravo

_cette sihouette noire
c'est bien la géante  à petite tête dans le conte de fée , non?
non?_
-------------------
une question technique sur les expressos de bistro
Ce weekend, après un expresso ,  je discute avec un garcon de café ( le pro,  genre qui a du métier )
On parlait café et facon de faire un expresso
( dosage de grain moulu , force de tassement etc)

Et à un moment il me dit
_"En machine de bistro  bien réglée , une dose utilisée en mode 2 tasses fait un meilleur café  pour 2 tasses qu'en mode 1 tasse pour une tasse"_

Des avis?


----------



## NED (8 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> _"En machine de bistro  bien r&#233;gl&#233;e , une dose utilis&#233;e en mode 2 tasses fait un meilleur caf&#233;  pour 2 tasses qu'en mode 1 tasse pour une tasse"_
> Des avis?



OUI !
je corobore le truc. Je fr&#233;quente pas mal les cafetiers ( en bossant pour Desp&#233; et Heineken ca aide). Avec une machine bien r&#233;gl&#233;e evidament sinon y'a de la perte.






Et pouquoi c'est plus mieux?
H&#233;h&#233;....
Alors d'apr&#232;s les avis hein, j'ai pas une Cimbali ou une Faema &#224; la maison mou&#233;.
Ce qui distingue une machine caf&#233; pro est bien s&#251;r sa capacit&#233; &#224; pr&#233;parer de multiples expresso le plus rapidement possible, ainsi elles disposent de plusieurs percolateurs en ligne. Et des machines professionnelle semi-automatiques ou automatiques ont fait leur apparition, celle-ci permettent de programmer la sortie de plusieurs expresso &#224; la suite &#224; partir de chaque percolateur et de sp&#233;cifier directement si l&#8217;on d&#233;sire un caf&#233; expresso normal ou double ou autre encore.
Bref comme la poign&#233;e double &#224; une contenance de caf&#233; plus grande, l'arriv&#233;e de la pression du perco dans le caf&#233; est plus &#233;tal&#233;e que dans une poign&#233;e simple, on va dire que la pression est plus douce (ca veut pas dire moins puissante puisqu'elle est presque doubl&#233;e, coef 1,7 &#224; 1,8). Dans la poign&#233;e simple c'est concentr&#233; en vapeur et si c'est un chouilla mal r&#233;gl&#233; ca nique la mouture et le caf&#233; est "brul&#233;" et perd pas mal de saveur.
Vouuuaala.

C'est une explication que j'ai eu, ca veut pas dire que c'est la science infuse, mais ca se tient... 

Tiens, un truc que j'ai apris aussi :
Une machine cafe pro reste toujours allum&#233;e avec un contr&#244;le tr&#232;s rigoureux de la temp&#233;rature et si vous voyez des rang&#233;es de tasses au dessus de la machine, ce n&#8217;est pas pour des soucis de rangement. En effet la machine pr&#233;chauffe les tasses &#224; expresso afin que lorsque la pr&#233;paration atteint la tasse la d&#233;perdition de chaleur soit minime, pr&#233;servant ainsi tout les ar&#244;mes du caf&#233;.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

Ned ton explication se tient 

sauf
-avec les machines à series de "poignées uniques" ( 1 ou 2 tasse, le choix se faisant en appuyant sur l'une des options 1/2 tasses , normal - serré -allongé)

-tu es magnifiquement amoureux du café pour dire que les tasses au dessus du perco chaud c'est pour préparer la température des tasses.
C'est plus prosaiquement pour... les faire sécher sorties de la machine ( non séchante)

Et selon un réparateur-maintenance  de perco cette fois , si une machine reste allumée en permanence c'est aussi sur instruction du loueur-service maintenance
C'est moins compliqué pour la maintenance de laisser en marche que des successions de montée descente montée  de température.

La premiere fois que j'ai vu une machine pro 100% automatisée, j'ai eu un pincement : fin d'un rituel, fin d' une gestuelle et de sa  " mélodie" 
 chting ,prendre la poignée , boom-boom contre le bord de la poubelle , clac-clac lle café descend , silence: café tassé, le bruit unique du "vissage" , bruit de la tasse, clic :choix d'option , attente

Et je parie qu'un jour le garcon n'aura même plus à poser de tasse lui même  , il y aura un mécanisme pour les tasses ( il existe déjà pour les gobelets)
-
Et si je te disais NED que dans certains bistros je vois des gens qui "pour gagner du temps" zappent completement l'étape " tassage du grain moulu" !!!
C'est idiot, à plus d'un titre: Non seulement c'est moins bon , mais en plus risque de remontée de grain moulu dans l'arrivée d'eau., risque d'encrassage.
( et à terme perte de clientèle un peu exigente , moi par exemple)


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Janvier 2007)

Le soucis est que pour beaucoup de personne, la qualit&#233; n'est pas primordiale, et c'est bien l&#224; le drame...

Il faut bien choisir son bar si on veut boire un bon caf&#233;, car &#231;a m'arrive r&#233;guli&#232;rement de tomber sur un caf&#233; "moyen"... 

D'ailleurs, si vous avez des adresses de caf&#233; &#224; paris qui servent de tr&#233;s bon expresso, je suis preneur


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si vous avez des adresses de café à paris qui servent de trés bon expresso, je suis preneur


j'y avais pensé , tant que c'est sincère et pas du 100% pub-copinage , j'imagine qu'on pourrait...
Paris ou ailleurs


----------



## Craquounette (8 Janvier 2007)

Purée... si on m'avait dit un jour que je posterais dans les "Dingues de Café"... moi qui boit que du déca ou du thé 

J'ai découvert en Italie du café décaféiné à faire dans une mocca (une cafetière italienne donc). Je n'en avais jamais trouvé avant  Il est excellllleeennnt et depuis j'en suis folle :love: 

J'avoue je n'ai pas lu tout le fil, honte à moi (je me punirai moi même plus tard), mais vous avez déjà parlé du café turque ou libanais ? Depuis qques semaines, dans ma cuisine se répand assez régulièrement une odeur de café libanais à la cardamone fait dans un hybric (orhto non garantie)... Des amateurs ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> vous avez déjà parlé du café turque ou libanais ? Depuis qques semaines, dans ma cuisine se répand assez régulièrement une odeur de café libanais à la cardamone fait dans un hybric (orhto non garantie)... Des amateurs ?


oui on en a un peu parlé
Pour ceux qui aiment c'est très bien , d'autres sont génés par la texture

( il suffit , souvent , de laisser reposer le café pour que le grain tombe au fond, et le verre d'eau qui normalement accompagne systématiquement ce café n'est pas là pour rien)

détail important
si vous envisagez de faire ce genre de café , demander à ce qu'il soit moulu spécifiquement pour ( pas le même réglage que pour l'expresso ou café du matin)


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si vous avez des adresses de café à paris qui servent de trés bon expresso, je suis preneur



Pas évident ça...MMMM
En fait les meilleurs cafés que j'ai pris c'est pas a Paris même si j'y suis tout le temps. Je dirais même que les meilleurs que j'ai dégustés c'est pas en france.
Personnellemnt c'est en Italie et en crète que j'ai bu les meilleurs cafés de ma vie.

Je peux aussi vous donner des adresses des cafés les plus dégueulasses que j'ai bu, parceque ça je m'en souvient bien.
Y'a la brasserie balaise là a Angers sur la grande place ou y'a les grand magasins, ba c'est le café le plus dégueu du monde ! Avec un vrai goût de ferraille mélangé a de l'huile de vidange...le pire c'est que tu gardes le goût dans le palais toute la journée, une horreur.

Sinon à Paris, là c'est pas mal aussi, l'expresso simple du starbuck's café en haut de la rue des petits carreaux (montorgueuil limite sentier). Je crois que c'est le café le plus indigeste de paris. Un vrai goût de chiottes. L'autre jour avec jerk en on croyait pas nos yeux (et surtout notre palais ). ce qui etait drôle et triste à la fois c'est que chez Starbuck's t'as des panneaux autour de toi qui disent qu'ils sélectionnent le meilleur café de la terre et tout et tout, et dans ton gobelet en carton recyclé t'a un truc que tu peux même pas boire !  

Bon ba moi ce matin c'est expresso pomme canelle avec un yaourt laitière au citron







Bonne journée les amis du café !!


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai découvert en Italie du café décaféiné à faire dans une mocca (une cafetière italienne donc). Je n'en avais jamais trouvé avant  Il est excellllleeennnt et depuis j'en suis folle :love:



Oui, ces machines sont vraiment extraordinaires. Malheureusement... je n'en ai pas ramene apres avoir pourtant habite la-bas 18 mois  Vu que les cafes n'y sont pas a 2 EUR piece, ca permet de ne jamais avoir a le faire soi-meme... 

Enfin bon, puisqu'on parle de mocca : le plus dur c'est quand meme le dosage


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Sinon &#224; Paris, l&#224; c'est pas mal aussi, l'expresso simple du starbuck's caf&#233; en haut de la rue des petits carreaux (montorgueuil limite sentier).



Quel fou 
tu es pile dans une rue o&#249; tu as le choix !
( et pas que du caf&#233; R****)
il y a m&#234;me plusieurs qui servent du illy
( le illy le moins cher coin tiquetonne -montorgueil , une creperie pizzeria  face au fleuriste, il y a eu des travaux ca a peut etre &#233;t&#233; transform&#233; en une autre enseigne)

tiens dans la rue il y a aussi le bistro qui eut un des premiers percos automatique
( et qui sert un bon caf&#233 le Sega ( mais qui ne sert plus du sega depuis longtemps )


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

... y'a un Lavazza super sympa a Shinjuku, gare cote sortie Est. Aussi bien qu'a enseigne equivalente a Milan


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Le pire café que j'ai bu c'est à ...*




Toi, ça se voit que tu ne connais pas le café que faisait la femme de mon grand oncle. Tu vois, déjà, pire, c'est grave, mais là, le sien, il était "encore pire" :sick: :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2007)

bon alors quelques adresses parisiennes de brulerie et d&#233;gustation sur place
( elles sont connues)

un des temples du caf&#233; 
*verlet*
256, rue Saint-Honor&#233;
75001 PARIS 
http://www.cafesverlet.com//

pas donn&#233; mais qualit&#233; garantie
-
dans un genre pas cher et tr&#232;s bien 
( plusieurs caf&#233;s et m&#233;langes de 0,90 &#224; 2 euros)

*brulerie Maubert*
3, rue Monge
Paris (5&#232;me)
juste &#224; la sortie du m&#233;tro Maubert
( en face de l'excellent boulanger kayser)

*Brulerie San-Jos&#233;.*
 30, rue des Petits Champs - 75002 Paris
( &#224; 2 pas de la rue St Anne)


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2007)

On a trouvé un plus dingue de café que nous....


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> On a trouvé un plus dingue de café que nous....


Oh non pas vraiment .
Mais j'aime pas boire ou manger des produits de mauvaise qualité quand je peux l'éviter; je préfère prendre des bons produits


----------



## yzykom (12 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Oh non pas vraiment .
> Mais j'aime pas boire ou manger des produits de mauvaise qualit&#233; quand je peux l'&#233;viter; je pr&#233;f&#232;re prendre des bons produits



 +1
Je fr&#233;quente ce genre d'endroit aussi. De plus, les patrons de br&#251;leries, en plus d'&#234;tre de fins connaisseurs, sont ravis de discuter de leur passion et de faire d&#233;couvrir et go&#251;ter des raret&#233;s. :love:

Et le caf&#233; n'est pas plus cher qu'un haut de gamme chez " Carrouf' "


----------



## NED (13 Janvier 2007)

Moi je suis Quimperois d'origine et a Quimper y'a une br&#251;leries sympatoch, ca sent bon quand on passe dans la rue...
Br&#251;lerie de l'Odet
19 bis, rue Saint-Fran&#231;ois - 29000 Quimper
02 98 95 28 68

Situ&#233;e pr&#232;s des Halles !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2007)

En cas d'ambiguit&#233; je pr&#233;cise que les adresses que j'ai donn&#233;es ( le 10/01) c'est aussi pour boire un caf&#233; sur place
ces lieux servent des caf&#233;s sur place 
( dont 2 &#224; prix plancher sur une dizaine de m&#233;langes, c'est assez rare)


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Bon j'aime pas faire de la pub pour ma machine......mais,
L'annonce de louverture "prochaine"  dune boutique au 119 de la plus belle avenue du monde, ca me botte bien.
Le panneau est assez original, c'est carrement des vraies grosses capsules qui font la fermeture éclair pour de la vraie!


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

NEDSPRESSO :affraid:


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Qu'est-ce qui faut pas faire......:style:​


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Nes pas de la pub ?


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Nes pas de la pub ?



Que du café messire.....que du café, rien que du café :rose:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui faut pas faire......:style:​


 :love:

trop fort ma grenouille !


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un PowerPoint du Konkombre Maské, j'ai failli renverser tout mon mug sur mon clavier.
> :afraid:
> Mon écran est plein de pixels morts, du coup.
> :hosto:
> Je vais me refaire un jus, au point où j'en suis rien ne peut plus m'énerver.



Pourquoi, il te l'as envoyé directement dans la tronche?

_toutes mes condoléances pour ton clavier et ton ecran....:rose:  _


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Moi c'est le dos qui est completement coincé....:hein: 
Clac les lombaires....peu pu rien faire....
J'ai beau boire des tasses et des tasses ça fait rien non pu....:hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Non non rien de grave, ils sont revenus de leur évanouissement !


Tu n'en ferais pas parfois un peu trop  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

Me doute :love: 

heureuse de savoir que ce n'etait qu'un petit incident et que ton Mac se porte bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

Ou si tu aimes les Senseo, j'ai achete des pastilles Jacqmotte  :love: du moka en plus


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

T'as le I love NY, à la limite ca le fait pour les filles....


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2007)

La sienne




La mienne​


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Ha la c'est du colector !
ca douille !


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> COMBIEN POUR LES DEUX ???
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:​



ça m'a couté 2 mois de salaire.  


NED a dit:


> Ha la c'est du colector !
> ca douille !



Isn't it ?  

ps : Roberto, j'ai trouvé la deuxieme dans une trocante à la sortie de Nantes avant la route de Vannes; Ils en avaient tout un stock à l'époque


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

Le l&#233;gendaire bon gout breton


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Le l&#233;gendaire bon gout breton



La classe quoi. Et puis fort utile en cas de boll&#233;e de cidre , mais &#224; bien laver avant le "morning caf&#233;". 
Ne pas oublier de boire son caf&#233; en &#233;coutant johnny Cash...indispensable


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> ps : Roberto, j'ai trouvé la deuxieme dans une trocante à la sortie de Nantes avant la route de Vannes; Ils en avaient tout un stock à l'époque



T'as tes chances Roberto, tu va s peut-être en degoter une.....


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> T'as tes chances Roberto, tu va s peut-être en degoter une.....



Prends en deux et envoies en une à NED


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'attends qu'il vienne, qu'on étudie une stratégie globale !



on peut pt'être tirer des prix :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je reparle café...

J'ai toujours été fan des machine expresso, et des mokas... et du café illy....

Là avec la p'tite on vient d'acheter une machine nespresso...

Ben force est de constater que c'est pas mal.... vraiment pas mal.

2 gros avantages à mon sens :

On nettoie rien
On peut choisir à chaque moment de la journée ce qui va le mieux.

1 gros inconvénient :

ça coute cher.

N'empêche trés bon, rien à dire.


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2007)

Et c'est odeur de caf&#233; froid que tu retires de la cuill&#232;re, cette odeur de caf&#233; qui emplit tout quand tu ouvres la boite le matin, ton petit vendeur de sidamo ou de moka...ah &#231;a me fait mal ce que tu me dis l&#224; :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Au fait, Illy contre Lavazza : vous preferez quoi ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Illy pour moi


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Illy pour moi



Non, je dis ca parce que la difference ne me saute pas aux papilles. Ou alors c'est leur conditionnement ici...


----------



## samoussa (16 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Au fait, Illy contre Lavazza : vous preferez quoi ?



Lavazza est pas mal, et surtout bien moins chère, mais Illy est meilleur je trouve


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2007)

Illy, surtout le noir..


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2007)

ben les capsules n'ont aucune raison d'être fondamentalement " mauvaises" ; c'est juste une évolution dans le processus de préparation .Après il y a, aura toujours ,  de bonnes et mauvaises machines , et de bonnes et mauvaises capsules ( ou choix de café médiocre)

Pour les amateurs
Certains ne jurent que par le café moulu à la maison, au fur et à mesure.

Et j'en connais quelques uns qui poussent le bouchon un cran plus loin :
torréfaction maison.
Et vous savez quoi?
Je pensais qu'ils exagéraient un brin , et bien j'ai changé d'avis!
Ce n'est pas du tout si difficile que ca, en fait c'est  même assez simple.Et c'est bon !
La difficulté n'est pas tant la torréfaction elle même  mais de  trouver de bons ingrédients non torréfiés.


----------



## macarel (16 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben les capsules n'ont aucune raison d'être fondamentalement " mauvaises" ; c'est juste une évolution dans le processus de préparation .Après il y a, aura toujours ,  de bonnes et mauvaises machines , et de bonnes et mauvaises capsules ( ou choix de café médiocre)
> 
> Hmm, et l'écologie dans tout ça
> Les capsules "aluminnisés".....:mouais: , me laisse un goût un peu amèr.
> ...


----------



## samoussa (16 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et j'en connais quelques uns qui poussent le bouchon un cran plus loin :
> torr&#233;faction maison.
> Et vous savez quoi?
> Je pensais qu'ils exag&#233;raient un brin , et bien j'ai chang&#233; d'avis!
> ...



L&#224; tu m'interesses


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Là tu m'interesses



vu le smiley , je ne sais si tu es ironique ou pas....


----------



## samoussa (16 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> vu le smiley , je ne sais si tu es ironique ou pas....



non non serieux, l'idée de torrefier moi même me branche à fond


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2007)

Ca sentira bon le caf&#233; partout chez toi  :love: (sch&#246;&#246;&#246;&#246;&#246;n )


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> non non serieux, l'idée de torrefier moi même me branche à fond


Selon cet ami on peut utiliser divers méthodes des plus anciennes ou classiques jusqu' aux plus exotiques ( torréfaction via machine à ...popcorn!! ou au ...séche cheveux !!!  )

Le truc essentiel ( toutes méthodes) étant de trouver le coup de main qui mène à SA torrefaction voulue ( ni trop crue ni trop cramée)
et de trouver le bon grain

 sources très didactiques en anglais
très claires
http://www.squidoo.com/greencoffeebeans/  ( dont pop corn)
http://www.sweetmarias.com/instructions.html

methode seche cheveux+d'autres
http://www.homeroaster.com/heatgun.html
( tonnes de liens sur ces sites aussi)


----------



## samoussa (16 Janvier 2007)

merci pour les liens


----------



## Craquounette (16 Janvier 2007)

Dites, ce n'est pas la première fois que je vois dans les magasins une marque avec exactement le même design et le même emballage que Illy : Amici. Vous connaissez ? C'est une "sous-marque" de Illy ? 

Si qqu'un a une explication, suis preneuse


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2007)

On aurait préféré "prenable"...


----------



## yzykom (16 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites, ce n'est pas la première fois que je vois dans les magasins une marque avec exactement le même design et le même emballage que Illy : Amici. Vous connaissez ? C'est une "sous-marque" de Illy ?
> 
> Si qqu'un a une explication, suis preneuse



Amici est la marque de "Illy Junior", c'est que que l'on apprend sur leur site Suisse.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Amici est la marque de "Illy Junior", c'est que que l'on apprend sur leur site Suisse.



Merci  

Je n'ai pas eu le réflexe "google est mon ami"


----------



## NED (16 Janvier 2007)

Pour moi Illy contre Lavazza, c'est Illy gagnant !
Sinon je vais faire le forcing pour que Nesspresso fasse des capsules en bois ! Avec Roberto on pr&#233;pare &#231;a dans la strat&#233;gie globale....


----------



## macarel (16 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Pour moi Illy contre Lavazza, c'est Illy gagnant !
> Sinon je vais faire le forcing pour que Nesspresso fasse des capsules en bois ! Avec Roberto on pr&#233;pare &#231;a dans la strat&#233;gie globale....



  , ou reutilisable, avec consigne?
D'ailleurs, le sys&#232;me avec les "dosettes papier", ce n'est pas bon ???(je connais pas en pratique, mais j'ai vu que &#231;a existe)


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Janvier 2007)

Il n'y a pas longtemps mon frangin m'a offert la Malongo... Je dois avouer que très septique au début (je rêve d'un bon percolateur ! ), j'ai finis par me laisser séduire... Bien que l'achat d'un percolateur soit toujours d'actualité, je n'échangerais pour rien ma Malongo contre un filtre !


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2007)

un bon café de ma maman pas fort, un que tu peut boire a toute heure de la journée dès le matin et jusqu'au soir, voir a la nuit tombé.
il était bon son café dommage pour moi que je ne puisse plus y gouté.
juste l'odeur me donne l'eau a la bouche 
sa couleur et le bruit de la caftière quand il est fini sa s'est bon


Bah faut pas faire le con quand t'es jeune.


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2007)

Un ptit caf&#233; frapp&#233; pour changer tiens !


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2007)

Vous savez ce que ca donne quand on boit trop de caf&#233; ???
Et bien ce mec en boit plusieurs litres par jour...mais l&#224;, grace au caf&#233;,
cet &#233;nargum&#232;ne frise le genie !!!
C'est juste diabolique !
Et magniiiiiifique !

REGARDEZ CA !

Les buveurs de caf&#233;s on un Dieu  
Il a un nom a coucher dehors mais l&#224; c'est grave respect.


----------



## samoussa (17 Janvier 2007)

Vous savez que le café, à très forte dose, est un calmant ?   Dingue ça...


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Vous savez que le café, à très forte dose, est un calmant ?   Dingue ça...


J'arrive même à faire passer des migraines avec le café...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Vous savez que le café, à très forte dose, est un calmant ?   Dingue ça...



Normal, en général, après l'arrêt cardiaque, on est très calme :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'arrive même à faire passer des migraines avec le café...



c'est ça qu'on appelle un café frappé ? Quand on arrête on se sent tellement bien


----------



## samoussa (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'arrive même à faire passer des migraines avec le café...



_Consommés en début de crise, le café (le Robusta, plutôt que l'Arabica), 
le thé, le cacao et le Coca-Cola aident à soulager les crises. La caféine permet de resserrer les vaisseaux sanguins et d'atténuer la douleur._


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> je vais aller boire* du café de pin-up...
> *C'est un truc préparé avec un grand sourire parfumé et on ne se souvient jamais du goût que ça a quand on l'a fini !
> _(le café, pas le sourire !)_ :rose:
> :love::love:


N'est ce pas?

Et pourquoi crois tu qu'elle est là la pin up?

Dans certains établissements c'est un geste totalement calculé pour pouvoir refiler de la qualité médiocre sans problème, et en plus  le client est ravi.

D'autres plus corrects soignent le service ET la qualité
 ca fait *2* bonnes raisons de revenir contre une seule pour l'autre cas de figure ( et quelle figure !!)


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

Oui bon bah bonjour, j'm'apelle Jean-Paul Arabica et j'aime bien le caf&#233; moi aussi, je cherche des amis avec qui je pourrais en parler, combien de sucres ils mettent, dans quel sens ils tournent leur caf&#233;, sur quelle touche ils appuient pour le r&#233;chauffer au micro-ondes.

Moi le caf&#233; j'en bois depuis tout petit, j'ai toujours aim&#233; le go&#251;t, c'est bon le caf&#233;, et puis c'est chaud et &#231;a c'est pas rien.

Donc si vous aussi c'est pareil, j'attends vos messages, je suis pr&#234;t.


post garantie norme iso2007-sanmepridedanjuste2lumour


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

Un demi sucre pour moi !
j'essaye de ne plus trop altérer le goût du café.
j'accompagne du coup avec des trucs à bouffer pour apprecier les mélanges.


----------



## samoussa (19 Janvier 2007)

*café du boulot...café pas térro !*
pour ma part​


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2007)

un petit bonheur de l'aprem
Dans un simple bistro &#224; l'accueil sympa ( prix  salle = prix comptoir par exemple)
 un excellent expresso italien
( *caff&#233; Vergnano* difficile &#224; trouver en vente en paquet mais on trouve)

Sur Paris *Caff&#233; Vergnano * ont r&#233;cemment  ouvert deux "_caff&#233;s_" &#224; leur marque  (  prix pas donn&#233;s mais raisonnables , 7 &#232; et 17 e)

l&#224; o&#249; je l'ai pris pas cher ( prix comptoir classique et...assis !) 
coin de la rue de Vaugirard et Littr&#233; , derriere la fnouc Montparnasse ( d'ailleurs des vendeurs y passent)

site du fabricant ( en italien) 
http://www.caffevergnano.com


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Le café de la nuit avant de laisser faire le sommeil.....:sleep: 




​


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

Hello les gaillos et les gaillettes!

Ce matin pour moi c'est café capsule dorée dans la tasse en argent avec un tournitron pistache-chocolat !





Et vous?
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Café-filtre car pour une fois je suis levé avant 14H00


----------



## samoussa (22 Janvier 2007)

celui là, il s'est laissé boire à 22 23 heures


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Suis d&#233;j&#224; au 8&#232;me. Gueule dans l'cul c'matin. Pas l'impression que &#231;a change grand-chose en plus :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Janvier 2007)

Essaye le RedBull dans ce cas, ou la vitamine C, ce sera psurement moins bon mais plus efficace


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4140335 a dit:
			
		

> Suis déjà au 8ème. Gueule dans l'cul c'matin. Pas l'impression que ça change grand-chose en plus :mouais:





le_magi61 a dit:


> Essaye le RedBull dans ce cas, ou la vitamine C, ce sera psurement moins bon mais plus efficace



Sinon, t'as aussi le raide bulle, genre tequilla avec très peu de Perrier :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (22 Janvier 2007)

Pour le phosphore, je mets un carre de chocolat 86 ou 98% dans mon café en ce moment. C'est bon en plus...


----------



## vg93179 (22 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Essaye le RedBull dans ce cas, ou la vitamine C, ce sera psurement moins bon mais plus efficace



C'est pas interdit le redbull en france ?


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Essaye le RedBull dans ce cas, ou la vitamine C, ce sera psurement moins bon mais plus efficace



Passez à la maison monsieur le modérateur. Y'en a dans le frigo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Passez à la maison monsieur le modérateur. Y'en a dans le frigo


J'esp&#232;re que vous avez de quoi diluer cet &#233;lixir au go&#251;t chimique si particulier. Vous savez qu'il faut rallonger. C'est un peu fort pour moi ce genre de truc


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4141460 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que vous avez de quoi diluer cet élixir au goût chimique si particulier. Vous savez qu'il faut rallonger. C'est un peu fort pour moi ce genre de truc


Verre de lait ?!...


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

Hmmm, je vais me mettre &#224; aimer le lait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Verre de lait ?!...


Presque. Mais pas tout &#224; fait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Hmmm, je vais me mettre &#224; aimer le lait


Quoique&#8230; &#233;videmment, le lait, &#231;a se lape :siffle


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> combien de sucres ils mettent



Sans sucre merci (parait que c'est toxique pour l'estomac d'ailleurs). Bien serré à la cafetière italienne, miam!miam!






jaipatoukompri a dit:


> post garantie norme iso2007-sanmepridedanjuste2lumour



_Pas besoin de l'écrire en blanc JPTK on t'avait tous reconnu p'tit comique _


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4141467 a dit:
			
		

> Presque. Mais pas tout &#224; fait





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4141468 a dit:
			
		

> Quoique&#8230; &#233;videmment, le lait, &#231;a se lape :siffle



Bon... vais m'faire un caf&#233; d&#233;gueu, tiens !


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Janvier 2007)

Il te reste de quoi diluer du redbull? 
C'est pour allonger mon caf&#233; matinal...


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2007)

Quatrième de la journée...


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon... vais m'faire un café dégueu, tiens !


 
Ce que je préfère dans ton café c'est les morceaux de sucre


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ce que je préfère dans ton café c'est les morceaux de sucre



Oh ! il a aussi dans ses réserves un "pousse-café" agricole qui doit valoir le déplacement :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Janvier 2007)

Justement, j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; ce week end du calva de mon grand p&#232;re...  



Il vaut le voyage ce nectar


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

+    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sluuurp!


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi Charles Vanel?
M&#234;me bien beurr&#233;, il aurait bu n'importe quoi lui....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

Il a jou&#233; dans "le gar&#231;on de caf&#233;", je crois savoir.

_edit : ah non, il a jou&#233; un gar&#231;on de caf&#233;. _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Vous êtes des nazes !


Merci.


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Comment ça "Pourquoi Charles Vanel" ?



Je te demandais pourquoi comme ça pour parler. Mais ce n'était pas sans équivoque, car voies-tu mon cher, là tu viens de montrer une image d'un de mes films CULTE ! 
_les grands esprits se rencontrent!!!_


----------



## Zyrol (23 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ce que je préfère dans ton café c'est les morceaux de sucre



moi c'est plutôt l'amandine qui va avec ou un bon carré de choc à 80 % ou plus de cacao  

Sympa ce fil... je ne suis pas un grand consomateur de café en quantité (spécial dédicace à la mouette ! alors combien de café aujourd'hui ? 4 à 8h20 du mat, ça fait au moins 25 dans la journée non ?  )mais j'adore ma cafetière expresso et le torréfacteur du coin...


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re dans ton caf&#233; c'est les morceaux de sucre


N'est-ce pas !!... :love: 
Et les "_canards_" ?! Comme celui-ci ?!...
Sucreries ?!...  :rose:


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2007)

Tiens je croyais qu'on disait gâterie.

Et comme un café à cette heure ça n'arrangerait pas mes insomnies, je me contenterai de l'accompagnement.


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tiens je croyais qu'on disait g&#226;terie.
> 
> Et comme un caf&#233; &#224; cette heure &#231;a n'arrangerait pas mes insomnies, je me contenterai de l'accompagnement.


Je cherchais le mot, je ne trouvais pas !! J'ai de ces absences, des fois !! :afraid: :mouais:


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2007)

Ouais j'veux bien m'siou....






Ca sera café Nantais pour moué ce matin :




+


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> Il doit rester du café d'homme, je vous en sers une tasse ?
> 
> http://www.moviemania.sk/img/retro/le_salaire_de_la_peur1.jpg​:love: :love:



Pas pour moi, sans façons, les cafés frappés, j'ai arrêté :casse:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tiens je croyais qu'on disait gâterie.
> 
> Et comme un café à cette heure ça n'arrangerait pas mes insomnies, je me contenterai de l'accompagnement.


Accompagner quoi? le café ou la gâterie?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2007)

j'veux pas insister mais précisons que dans le Salaire de la Peur le café ( frappé ou on ) est comment dire.. épais et très fort ( ca vous explose le gosier quoi)

Je me demande si le Mexicain ne s'en serait pas inspiré, faudrait demander aux frères Volfoni...


----------



## Zyrol (24 Janvier 2007)

un petit dans mes nouvelles tasses...


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

Un petit Latte...


----------



## macarel (24 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> un petit dans mes nouvelles tasses...



Magnifiques ces tases, c'est quoi?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Magnifiques ces tases, c'est quoi?


Bodum. Page 72 du dernier Marie-Claire.


----------



## Zyrol (24 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bodum. Page 72 du dernier Marie-Claire.



La reference !   

sinon il y a le site de BODUM (la version française rame, donc...)

http://www.bodumusa.com/shop/line.a...SLT=&mscssid=9USM8PL3099F9GAR6GT8WPG0CBPKFESA


----------



## macarel (24 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> La reference !
> 
> sinon il y a le site de BODUM (la version française rame, donc...)
> 
> http://www.bodumusa.com/shop/line.a...SLT=&mscssid=9USM8PL3099F9GAR6GT8WPG0CBPKFESA



Hmm, merci, pas mal effectivement, je ne connaissais pas cette marque. 

Puis Marie Claire, je dois a vouer de ne pas la (le?) lire souvent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, merci, pas mal effectivement, je ne connaissais pas cette marque.
> 
> Puis Marie Claire, je dois a vouer de ne pas la (le?) lire souvent




fais comme moi, lis le matin en prenant ton café et que la maisonnée dort. Tu verras, c'est pas sale  

Bref, tite question: qui de vous a une de ces machines depuis plus de 2 ans? surtout ceux qui vivent dans des régions très calcaires?

Parceque au prix où ils les vendent, si je dois en changer tous les ans...:rose:  ça va pas le faire.

NB: je prends entre 4 et 6 café par jours. (plus le quadruple du patin) et j'avoue que le café filtre ici, y en a un peu marre.


----------



## macarel (25 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le point commun entre le café et internet, à part de me réveiller, voire de me doper, c'est que c'est une alternative exemplaire et problématique au boulot.
> 
> _Lequel, donc n'avance pas._



+1, en plus je déménage d'un bureau à un autre  (plus de vu sur le Canigou pour le coup); Alors avancer dans le boulot pour le moment...:sleep:
D'ailleurs, je vais d'abord boire un café , Toujours sympa avec les secretairs


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bref, tite question: qui de vous a une de ces machines depuis plus de 2 ans? surtout ceux qui vivent dans des r&#233;gions tr&#232;s calcaires?



Moi j'ai ma NEDpresso Magimix depuis 6 ans. Elle a absorb&#233; l'eau bien calcaire de Paris 19eme et maintenant elle &#233;ponge de l'eau calgon &#224; Charenton.
Il est vrai que de temps en temps pendant 1 mois par exemple ou quand on a des invit&#233;s je mets de l'eau de source dans le reservoir, le caf&#233; est plus doux du coup.
Il suffit juste de l'entretenir convenablement, je lui fait un detartrage tous les 2 mois environ et j'ai juste fait changer les joints cette ann&#233;e (&#231;a m'a cout&#233; 20 euros chez Darty).
Donc dans l'ensemble elle tient bien face a l'eau calcaire.
Et les caf&#233;s sont toujours EXXXxelents !!!


----------



## samoussa (25 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


>



Pareil pour ma magimix: Un detartrage tous les 2 mois. Elle tourne comme une horloge, et fait un café divin. :love::love::love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

J'organise une r&#233;union Tuperware&#169; ce week-end, &#231;a vous int&#233;resse?


----------



## samoussa (25 Janvier 2007)

Si on peut plus parler matos


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'organise une réunion Tuperware© ce week-end, ça vous intéresse?



Déconne pas La_Tronche! Tu risquerais d'avoir du monde... :affraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D&#233;conne pas La_Tronche! Tu risquerais d'avoir du monde... :affraid:


T'es le bienvenu, hein! :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es le bienvenu, hein! :love:


En tutu ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es le bienvenu, hein! :love:



J'aime déjà pas discuter foot, motos ou bagnoles... Alors, cafetières, je te dis même pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime déjà pas discuter foot, motos ou bagnoles... Alors, cafetières, je te dis même pas...


Allez, viens, je vais faire du cake.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En tutu ?!...



Et ta connerie, elle frou-froutte?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez, viens, je vais faire du cake.



Question cakes, tu aurais ce qu'il faut, à ta réunion...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Question cakes, tu aurais ce qu'il faut, à ta réunion...


Sans d&#233;conner! 

Tu veux pas m'aider, je suis en train d'inventer une nouvelle recette : le cake au cassoulet!


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta connerie, elle frou-froutte?...


Tu sais bien que nan, je peux faire pire !!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sans déconner!
> 
> Tu veux pas m'aider, je suis en train d'inventer une nouvelle recette : le cake au cassoulet!



Aaaaah?... tu m'intéresse, brother... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## samoussa (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sans d&#233;conner!
> 
> Tu veux pas m'aider, je suis en train d'inventer une nouvelle recette : le cake au cassoulet!



Le cassoucake ? :mouais: Je doute. peut &#234;tre patochman...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Le cassoucake ? :mouais: Je doute



Bouge pas...


----------



## samoussa (25 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bouge pas...



non pas ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> non pas &#231;a


Attends, j'arrive. 


edit : Chaud devant!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2007)

:style: Retour à la base :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime bien cette franche camaraderie autour d'un bon café. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez, viens, je vais faire du cake.



Organise plut&#244;t une r&#233;union Beretta&#8482; ou Glock&#174;, t'auras plus de chances de l'attirer 



samoussa a dit:


> Le cassoucake ? :mouais: Je doute. peut &#234;tre patochman...



Meuuuh nan ! le cakessoulet, voyons !


----------



## Zyrol (25 Janvier 2007)

Un petit capu maison... dans une tasse Bodum grand format...


----------



## samoussa (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien cette franche camaraderie autour d'un bon café. :love:



Tout le monde a eu sa part


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Tout le monde a eu sa part


Y'a du rab. Quinenveut?


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2007)

Moi


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Janvier 2007)

De caf&#233; ou de pousse-caf&#233;?


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a du rab. Quinenveut?



Va me falloir plus d'un café pour digérer :love:


(sont bizarres ces préservatifs non ?  )


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah moi c'est *un truc pas compliqu&#233;* dont j'ai besoin, franchement besoin, noir, chaud, sans rien d'autre ni cr&#232;me de lait all&#233;g&#233; ni sucrette, du brut qui t&#226;che dans un vieux mug culott&#233; qui ferait grimacer de d&#233;go&#251;t ma m&#244;man.
> :mouais:


Relan&#231;ons le concept de simplicit&#233; caf&#233;in&#233;.

Un jus de chaussette, noir et r&#233;chauff&#233; sur le feu de camp, &#224; la belle &#233;toile, en &#233;coutant Ned nous raconter la cote Ouest, Rob' nous parler de sa famille rest&#233;e loin l&#224; bas, Mado nous conter la douceur du sud.
Organiser les tours de garde avant de se rouler chacun dans sa couverture, la t&#234;te sur une selle mexicaine, une Malboro&#8482; roul&#233;e main dans la bouche.
Si l'orage n'&#233;clate pas, le b&#233;tail devrait se tenir calme, il n'y a pas d'indiens dans la r&#233;gion, si tout se passe bien nous apercevrons le Rio Grande avant la prochaine lune.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Relan&#231;ons le concept de simplicit&#233; caf&#233;in&#233;.
> 
> Un jus de chaussette, noir et r&#233;chauff&#233; sur le feu de camp, &#224; la belle &#233;toile, en &#233;coutant Ned nous raconter la cote Ouest, Rob' nous parler de sa famille rest&#233;e loin l&#224; bas, Mado nous conter la douceur du sud.
> Organiser les tours de garde avant de se rouler chacun dans sa couverture, la t&#234;te sur une selle mexicaine, une Malboro&#8482; roul&#233;e main dans la bouche.
> Si l'orage n'&#233;clate pas, le b&#233;tail devrait se tenir calme, il n'y a pas d'indiens dans la r&#233;gion, si tout se passe bien nous apercevrons le Rio Grande avant la prochaine lune.


Sans oublier quelques voyageurs qui pour x raisons , se joignirent au convoi ( demander aux sc&#233;naristes)
 tu sais genre
- _le joueur de cartes pro_ s'&#233;loignant de conflits, et &#233;videmment peu amateur de caf&#233; ou alors de bourbon  avec une goutte de  caf&#233; , tr&#232;s Dean Martin quoi ( il a grand coeur derri&#232;re son cot&#233; superficiel et vain)
 ou encore 
_l'institutrice_ qui va rejoindre son poste ( et son blanc bec de fianc&#233 qui elle boit du th&#233; ou de l'eau filtr&#233;e , et de se retrouver dans cet uivers si peu livresque et brut ca la rend _toute chose_
-ou encore un _pr&#234;tre_ bien &#233;trange ( &#224; la Lee Van Cleef ou Carradine , je parle du p&#232;re Carradine , le pote &#224; John Ford, pas des fils) qui s'av&#233;rera un tireur d'&#233;lite
ou encore
-un _timide comptable_ qui &#224; un moment se sacrifiera


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

Haaa ! yess Grug ! 
Sympa le trip, feux de camp et café western, j'aime bien....

*Avec la tasse en bois traditionelle indienne :





*

En regardant le soleil se coucher dans la vallée, après une bonne grillade de boeuf...bien repus, nous regarderons les étoiles dans nos duvets, bercés par le chant nonchalant de la guitare folk de Rob,






Il ne dormira pas pour veiller sur nous, car à 4heures du matin il ira surfer une petite vague matinale au petit dejeuner comme toujours :






Et dire qu'il boit pas de café......


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Relançons le concept de simplicité caféiné.


 
 :love:

Tant que je ne ressemble pas à Ma Dalton..


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Tant que je ne ressemble pas &#224; Ma Dalton..


:afraid: :mouais:


mado a dit:


> Va me falloir plus d'un caf&#233; pour dig&#233;rer :love:
> 
> 
> (sont bizarres ces pr&#233;servatifs non ?  )


Dig&#233;r&#233; ?!..... 

 


_ Et re-caf&#233; d&#233;gueu... :hein:_


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> De café ou de pousse-café?


 
Et pour se faire pousser l'suchard ?

Personne ?

Bon, j'remballe...


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et pour se faire pousser l'suchard ?
> 
> Personne ?
> 
> Bon, j'remballe...


Si vas y , penches toi en avant et tousse un coup


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Janvier 2007)

Aarrgh! 

J'ai pu de café!

:hein: :hein: :hein: 

Grrrh! Je déteste ça. Encore pire que le tabac. Au moins, quand y'a pu de roulées, on peut fumer les demi-roulées qui trainent dans les cendars . 
Par contre, repasser du café usagé à la cafetière italienne, ça nan.

6h52 avant que la supérette n'ouvre.

Vie de merde :sleep: .


----------



## NED (27 Janvier 2007)

Je compatis Stephaaanie !
On est tous avec toi....


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Aarrgh!
> 
> J'ai pu de caf&#233;!
> :


Mais enfin , c'est dingue , quand on est accro faut pr&#233;voir la r&#233;serve  de secours !

Et sinon pour les prochaines fois au cas o&#249;
truc vu 
Qu&#233;mander du grain au rade ouvert
( si si j'ai vu faire , on aurait dit la qu&#234;te desesper&#233;e  de certains pour des grammes de c***
_Siouppl&#233; donnez moi quelques gramme de c...; je vous l'achete 3 fois le prix , je ferai votre repassage 1 semaine , je vous ferai la brouette javanaise  un autre soir  etc etc_
 tout ca 

Humiliant certes , mais le tenancier &#233;tait estomaqu&#233; et a bien pris la chose
 cet ami l'a eu son petit pot de grains moulus
(et gratosse!)


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ned Grug Rob' et mado ?
> _Ah ben un truc de s&#251;r : c'est pas les crotales en ballade nocturne qui repr&#233;sentent le plus grand danger._
> :afraid:
> 
> *Mettez les chariots en rond !!*


sans parler de l'odeur ( de certains pieds alanguis hors de leurs habitats clos)

n'oubliez pas les pinces &#224; linge !!!


----------



## meskh (27 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> On est des cow-boys ou on en est pas.
> :love:



et il ne voudrait pas changer d'air l'autre là avec son harmonica ??


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2007)

Bon les crapauds !!!

Un dernier petit café,
C'est la tounée du cafetier :






avant mon départ à l'ïle Maurice    
Et oui je décole demain matin et retour le jeudi de la semaine suivante.
héhé !

   

Je ramenerai du sucre Muscovado






C'est juste un régal avec le café !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bon les crapauds !!!
> 
> Un dernier petit caf&#233;,
> C'est la toun&#233;e du cafetier :
> ...


C'est ce sucre qui &#224; un petit gout de pain d'&#233;pices?


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est ce sucre qui à un petit gout de pain d'épices?



Oui tout a fait !
la bas ca coute que dalle mais en Europe c'est très cher.
Au USA c'est même hyper hype! Madonna s'en fait livrer direct de l'ile pour mettre dans son café...n'importe quoi. Du coup dans les cafés Hypes super chers branchés de NewYok, on te sert 1 ou 2 sucres Muscovado et là t'es grave into the groove!
A paris cette mode bobo chicos huppéHype du Moscovado est en train d'envahir les cafés lounges (Costes, Crillon), enfin du n'importe na wak quoi.
Surtout qu'en plus c'est du sucre qui n'est pas rafiné (d'ou son gout et sa couleur), donc normalement ca devrait coûter rien du tout. Mais la rareté fait monter le buzz...


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Janvier 2007)

Je connais &#231;a comme sucre : 
http://www.tout-pour-plaire.com/index.php?cm_typ=fiche_cat&cm_item_en_cours=1767
&#231;a doit etre la m&#234;me chose (ou &#224; peut pres), mais &#231;a ne coute pas si cher que &#231;a...




Edit : Bon voyage Ned, profites bien du soleil


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je connais ça comme sucre :
> http://www.tout-pour-plaire.com/index.php?cm_typ=fiche_cat&cm_item_en_cours=1767
> ça doit etre la même chose (ou à peut pres), mais ça ne coute pas si cher que ça...
> Edit : Bon voyage Ned, profites bien du soleil



MERCI !
je crois pas que ca soit le même sucre, j'vais en ramener on verra bin!
 

Bon hey! Je compte sur vous pour faire vivre le thread hein !:style: 
Allez...a dans 10 jours !


----------



## tweek (30 Janvier 2007)

Gnnaa je suis parti pour une nuit blanche de boulot.


J'ai pr&#233;vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vivement une cafeti&#232;re plutot qu'une casserole


----------



## tweek (4 Février 2007)




----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

Tres belle affiche Tweek !

Ay&#233; j'ai reviendu de l'Ile Maurice !!!
Soleil, mer a 28&#176;, le pied quoi...
Mais le cf&#233; l&#224;-bas est vraiment d&#233;guelasse...berrrk !


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tres belle affiche Tweek !
> 
> Ayé j'ai reviendu de l'Ile Maurice !!!
> Soleil, mer a 28°, le pied quoi...
> Mais le cfé là-bas est vraiment déguelasse...berrrk !



Bon retour !!  


tu nous mets quelques photos sur la galerie ?  :love:
histoire de faire bisque-bisque rage


----------



## samoussa (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tres belle affiche Tweek !
> 
> Ayé j'ai reviendu de l'Ile Maurice !!!
> Soleil, mer a 28°, le pied quoi...
> Mais le cfé là-bas est vraiment déguelasse...berrrk !


Et le sucre alors ?


----------



## Zyrol (8 Février 2007)

Je viens de faire une découverte sur notre amie la cafeine.

Souvent on entend dire le matin, "un café serré, il faut que je me reveille !" et c'est là l'erreur !
Lors de la préparation du café, l'eau est d'abord imbibé des arômes du café, la cafeine arrive bien après (exactement l'inverse du thé).

Vous l'aurez donc compris, si vous voulez avoir les effets excitant du café, il faut prendre un café long, et non un court !  

Bon après, en tant que fan de l'expresso, je me passerais largement de l'effet de la cafeine, car je n'ai aucune envie de boire un truc rallongé sans saveur...

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Et le sucre alors ?



Et ba tu sais m&#234;me pas quoi....
Ba jte dis pas que m&#234;me les gens de la-bas ils connaissent pas ce sucre l&#224;?
Le seul qui leur vient &#224; l'esprit quand on dit Muscovado c'est du sucre roux un peu noir mais pas en MORCEAUX !!
Rhhha les nases  
Bon j'avoues qu'on a pas fait beaucoup d'excursions en dehors de l'h&#244;tel, vu qu'&#224; la premi&#232;re excursion aux pamplemousses il faisait 34&#176; &#224; l'ombre, et le petiot (18mois) a pris un gros coups de chaud ! boutons de chaleur sur le corps et tout &#231;a :seek: Donc on a pas trop pouss&#233; les aventures exterieures car dans les complexes des grands h&#244;tels, la-bas, y'a tout sur place piscine ect.. On a &#233;t&#233; au march&#233; &#224; Flack quand m&#234;me et l&#224;, Makash le Muscovado ! :rateau: 
Bref faudra un peu plus de temps et de facilit&#233;s pour trouv&#233; ce sucre rare la prochaine fou&#233;. C'st dommage parceque mes potes qui y sont all&#233;s l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re ils en ont trouv&#233; du mortel ta race trop bien en morceaux mais ils savent pu o&#249; dans l'Ile... pratique hein?
Pffff...
Si il leur en reste je prendrais une photo du-dit sucre chez eux...
 



tweek a dit:


> tu nous mets quelques photos sur la galerie ?  :love:
> histoire de faire bisque-bisque rage



La galerie de ou? 
J'ai mis d&#233;j&#224; un A.P dans autoportrait !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> La galerie de ou?
> J'ai mis déjà un A.P dans autoportrait !



Y'a un thread dans portfolio qui s'appelle "vos plus beaux voyages" !!!

Fais nous baver !!


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> La galerie de ou?
> J'ai mis déjà un A.P dans autoportrait !



Galerie Macgé :love:

Je vais jeter un oeil dans le fil de vos plus beaux voyages 




Ouais, fais-nous rêver   :love:


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Y'a un thread dans portfolio qui s'appelle "vos plus beaux voyages" !!!Fais nous baver !!



C'était bien sympa mais c'est pas mon plus beau voyage   Et puis comme tu baves déjà pas mal naturellement en voici une autre où les autruches viennent boire la nuit, le lac des Lotus à Pamplemousse !
:love:


----------



## NED (8 Février 2007)

Bref pour la caf&#233; l Ile Maurice c'est pas des sp&#233;cialistes... 
Un peu normal, car 90&#37; de la population est indouhiste et plut&#244;t ax&#233;e sur le th&#233; ou autres boissons.


Il faut plut&#244;t aller dans les Iles &#224; c&#244;t&#233; comme la R&#233;union. Beaucoup moins d&#233;velopp&#233;e qu'il y a quelques ann&#233;es, la culture du caf&#233; et surtout sa pr&#233;paration reste un &#233;l&#233;ment culturel important dans l'&#238;le de la R&#233;union. Parfum&#233; &#224; la vanille Bourbon et grill&#233; &#224; la maison, il est r&#233;guli&#232;rement consomm&#233; tout au long de la journ&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'était bien sympa mais c'est pas mon plus beau voyage   Et puis *comme tu baves déjà pas mal naturellement* en voici une autre où les autruches viennent boire la nuit, le lac des Lotus à Pamplemousse !
> :love:




:mouais: Ah bon .... pfff. T'es resté un blan-bec malgré le soleil   
Merci pour le rafraîchissement !


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Demain j'aurai un peu la gueule de travers : à la machine de l'école je reprendrais d'autres cafés...
> D'autres cafés.
> Encore.
> _Et encore._
> ...



drogué !  :rateau:    



tien ça me fais penser, qu'il faut que j'en rachète...


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et froid, il parait que c'est encore plus d&#233;vastateur pour mon p'tit c&#339;ur !



Wow. Boire du caf&#233; froid... hardcore...  



Respect Rob' :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2007)

Et les traces de marc sur les bords et le fond de la tasse? :casse:

Allez hop, un p'tit noir et j'm'y met


----------



## NED (9 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Sans sucre, avec les dépôts et tout.
> :sick:



Il me donne vachement envie de passer faire une intervention a son Ecole lui...Z'ont interret a reparer la machine


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il me donne vachement envie de passer faire une intervention a son Ecole lui...Z'ont interret a reparer la machine



... et à la nettoyer ?


----------



## stephaaanie (9 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> J
> Lors de la préparation du café, l'eau est d'abord imbibé des arômes du café, la cafeine arrive bien après (exactement l'inverse du thé).
> Vous l'aurez donc compris, si vous voulez avoir les effets excitant du café, il faut prendre un café long, et non un court !
> Bon après, en tant que fan de l'expresso, je me passerais largement de l'effet de la cafeine, car je n'ai aucune envie de boire un truc rallongé sans saveur...



Solution impec' : la cafetière manuelle italienne : plein de café au fond, de la bonne eau bouillante (98°C exactement) par la dessus, et là, attendre 3 à 7 minutes que ça baigne, puis presser délicatement le piston. 
C'est une des techniques qui permet le plus long contact entre la flotte et le café avant obtention du précieux breuvage.

 Miam!miam! le délice .

Mais je suis sûre que vous êtes tous des connaisseurs et que je ne vous apprends rien...

Bon week-end à tous (pour moi ce sera bonnes vacances:love: , merci!)


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Voici un test qui finit par le Café.
Je vous dit des mots; ces mots doivent vous évoquer quelque chose, une idée. 
Les mots sont :

CHIEN
CHAT
RAT
OCEAN
CAFE

Dites moi vos réponses et je vous expliquerai l'analyse du test.....


----------



## Zyrol (12 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Solution impec' : la cafetière manuelle italienne : plein de café au fond, de la bonne eau bouillante (98°C exactement) par la dessus, et là, attendre 3 à 7 minutes que ça baigne, puis presser délicatement le piston.
> C'est une des techniques qui permet le plus long contact entre la flotte et le café avant obtention du précieux breuvage.
> 
> Miam!miam! le délice .
> ...



J'avais ce sytème avant. Je prefere quand meme l'expresso...


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Voici un test qui finit par le Café.
> Je vous dit des mots; ces mots doivent vous évoquer quelque chose, une idée.
> Les mots sont :
> 
> ...



euh...


----------



## macarel (12 Février 2007)

Voici un test qui finit par le Café.
Je vous dit des mots; ces mots doivent vous évoquer quelque chose, une idée. 
Les mots sont :

CHIEN
Je les aime bien, mais vu de loin:hein: 
CHAT
Je les adore, tant qu'ils habitent mon jardin:love: 
RAT
C'est pour cela que j'ai des chats dans le jardin 
OCEAN
Endroit ou règne le froid et qui me fait assez peur:affraid: 
CAFE
Un moment de calme avant l'énervement


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2007)

caf&#233; tr&#232;s fort et sucr&#233;&#8230;
pour le reste, je passe mon tour&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Voici un test qui finit par le Café.
> Je vous dit des mots; ces mots doivent vous évoquer quelque chose, une idée.
> Les mots sont :
> 
> ...



Ouaf
Noir
Queue
beau
chaud

Oui, je sais :rose:


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

ok


CHIEN

Man's best friend ? :rateau: 

CHAT: voir ici ce que j'en pense 

RAT

Barbecue ?

OCEAN

fraîcheur, vacances, tranquille.

CAFE :love: 

alerte, alerte, tu vas bosser très tard, stop.

nuit blanche prévue, stop.

ton meilleur ami, pour la nuit, stop.


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Alors y'en a d'autres?


----------



## Zyrol (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Voici un test qui finit par le Café.
> Je vous dit des mots; ces mots doivent vous évoquer quelque chose, une idée.
> Les mots sont :
> 
> ...



Morsure
pisse qui pue
leptospirose
vagues
bon


alors docteur ?


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Alors en fait c'est r&#232;s r&#233;v&#233;lateur,
> 
> Le CHIEN c'est VOUS comment vous vous voyez,
> Le CHAT c'est votre couple, ou la vision du couple,
> ...




Donc je suis mon meilleur ami, je veux faire cuire et &#233;gorger ma compagne, faire r&#244;tir mes probl&#232;mes, l'avenir, pas de soucis, (  au passage) et j'ai dit bosser, pas b&#233;z&#233;


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Alors en fait c'est r&#232;s r&#233;v&#233;lateur,

Le CHIEN c'est VOUS comment vous vous voyez,
Le CHAT c'est votre couple, ou la vision du couple,
Le RAT, c'est l'enemi, les probl&#232;mes,
L' OCEAN c'est comment vous voyez l'avenir,
Et le CAFE, C'est le SEXE.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ouaf
> Noir
> Queue
> beau
> ...





NED a dit:


> Alors y'en a d'autres?



Alors, avec to psycho test piqué dans Marie Claire©, je dois etre bizzare comme type :mouais:


*EH, tu as edité! *


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Alors, avec to psycho test piqu&#233; dans Marie Claire&#169;, je dois etre bizzare comme type :mouais:




Presque c'est dans le ELLE de ma femme..... 




le_magi61 a dit:


> *EH, tu as edit&#233;! *



Hein? quoi....moi ho non j'aurais jamais os&#233;.....


----------



## Zyrol (12 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Morsure
> pisse qui pue
> leptospirose
> vagues
> ...




bien....  

ça c'est du test ! il sort d'ou ? d'un magazine feminin ?

bon, je vais prendre un café...


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> bon, je vais prendre un café...



Tiens


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> bien....
> 
> ça c'est du test ! il sort d'ou ? d'un magazine feminin ?
> 
> bon, je vais prendre un café...


HA!!

T'as pas l'air con avec "ton pisse qui pue" maintenant !


----------



## Zyrol (12 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> HA!!
> 
> T'as pas l'air con avec "ton pisse qui pue" maintenant !



il y a plein de chat qui n'appartiennent à personne dans mon quartier, et ces cons ont pissés dans mon kayak... je te raconte pas la lutte pour faire partir l'odeur...

tu as l'explication...

Apres, je ne vois pas le rapport avec mon couple...  

En ce moment j'essaye de leur faire compredre qu'ils ne sont pas les bienvenue dans le coin...


----------



## macarel (12 Février 2007)

Hmm, ça m'apprendra de répondre à des conneries


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, ça m'apprendra de répondre à des conneries



Tfaçon les magazines de nanas..jveux pas dire mais......


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, ça m'apprendra de répondre à des conneries



Ca t'apprendra à faire une recherche sur Google avant de répondre.

Ceci dit, le café je le bois très fort et sucré.


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ceci dit, le café je le bois très fort et sucré.



combien de cubes ?


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2007)

tout d&#233;pend de mon humeur&#8230;
de 1, 2 ?

Mais uniquement avec le caf&#233; de la vielle cafeti&#232;re moka. Pour ajouter le sirupeux au cr&#233;meux.


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tout d&#233;pend de mon humeur&#8230;
> de 1, 2 ?
> 
> Mais uniquement avec le caf&#233; de la vielle cafeti&#232;re moka. Pour ajouter le sirupeux au cr&#233;meux.



Ha tu restes modeste...


Je croyais avoir trouv&#233; un adversaire &#224; ma taille. 
Pas de pr&#233;tention, j'aime juste le sucre au caf&#233;


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Hey dites les cafés avec sucres (1 ou 2 voire plus)
Vous en prennez combien par jour?


----------



## Zyrol (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hey dites les cafés avec sucres (1 ou 2 voire plus)
> Vous en prennez combien par jour?




0. pas de sucre. le café est bien meilleur sans sucre.


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Moi je prends minimum 5 cafés par jour, à l'époque je tournais a 10-12 facile avec 1 sucre et demi donc 10x1,5=15 sucres par jour !
C'était du m'importe quoi, je te raconte pas le futur diabétique...donc j'ai arreté completement le sucre dans le café sauf si il est pas buvable des fois ca aide bien.
Ca fait 6 ans que je sucre plus.


----------



## samoussa (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hey dites les cafés avec sucres (1 ou 2 voire plus)
> Vous en prennez combien par jour?



Heu attends un peu : 

- le caf du matin c'est un grand donc : 3 sucres
- le caf de la matinée: 1 sucre
- le caf d'apres dejeuner: 1 sucre
- le caf de la pose boulot: 2 sucres (café du boulot=café pas terro)
ce qui nous donne 3+1+1+2= 7  !! 
365x7= 2555 sucres par an ...je deprime grave là, merci NED, merci


----------



## macarel (12 Février 2007)

Ca t'apprendra à faire une recherche sur Google avant de répondre.  

Nan, mais...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi je prends minimum 5 cafés par jour, à l'époque je tournais a 10-12 facile avec 1 sucre et demi donc 10x1,5=15 sucres par jour !
> C'était du m'importe quoi, je te raconte pas le futur diabétique...donc j'ai arreté completement le sucre dans le café sauf si il est pas buvable des fois ca aide bien.
> Ca fait 6 ans que je sucre plus.



pareil , voire bien plus de café ........depuis je suis aux sucrettes depuis belle lurette  


edit ; je sais, c'est degu mais on s'habitue :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

6-7 cubes pour moi.


Ca compte ?


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hey dites les cafés avec sucres (1 ou 2 voire plus)
> Vous en prennez combien par jour?


Du sucre dans le caf&#233; !? :affraid:

&#231;a va la t&#234;te c'est pas le fil des amateurs de Coca&#8482; ici


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Du sucre dans le café !? :affraid:
> 
> ça va la tête c'est pas le fil des amateurs de Coca ici



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Zyrol (12 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Du sucre dans le café !? :affraid:
> 
> ça va la tête c'est pas le fil des amateurs de Coca ici




Enfin !   

le sucre est un masquant ! avec un bon café... ça gache tout.


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Enfin !
> 
> le sucre est un masquant ! avec un *bon* caf&#233;... &#231;a gache tout.



L&#224;, je suis d'accord.


quoique...


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

_Le petit café du soir
avant de se coucher






Bonne nuit

:sleep: _​


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> 0. pas de sucre. le café est bien meilleur sans sucre.



la salade sans vinaigrette, le gigot sans ail, l'amour sans passion

C'est bon sans, mais moi, je préfère avec.


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2007)

'nuit, Tata &#201;lise !...


----------



## samoussa (13 Février 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Ca t'apprendra à faire une recherche sur Google avant de répondre.
> 
> Nan, mais...



J'en suis pas rendu là :mouais:


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

Hello les dingues de café !
Ce matin pour moi c'est :
Café à l'anis (il est un peu hard à boire celui-là, j'ai du mal a finir les capsules...:sick: ).
Donc je l'accompagne avec une petite spécialité de mon boulanger,
Un Grillotin à la pistache !
MIAM !
_Bon petit déj a tous....._
​


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> la salade sans vinaigrette, le gigot sans ail, l'amour sans passion
> 
> C'est bon sans, mais moi, je préfère avec.


le sexe sans capote, l'eau sans bulles, la course sans sac

c'est bon avec, mais moi je préfère sans


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Café... _à l'anis ?_
> :sick: :hosto:
> 
> ...



J'te le fais pas dire, faut bien s'accrocher pour se le boire celui-là

Ba en fait c'est un cruel dilème, on sait pas si le site sera en ligne, pour plus de sécurité ca serait mieux 20 avril, au moins on est sur de viendre et de pas dire ...heu ba notre site ...le nouveau site, il est heu... en construction : vla le groupe de brank ! Pourront-ils attendre jusqu' à cette date? Arg oui je sais c'est dur, c'est un peu comme quand Prince reporte un concert !!!   :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Si vous la voyez passer, mon envie de bosser, vous lui faites un croche-pattes, vous la ligotez, vous la baillonnez et je passe la prendre dans l'après-midi._



Je crois qu'elle est partie boire des coups avec la mienne...
Donc si quelqu'un croise deux envies de bosser toute toutes petites, très très discrètes, en train de boire des canons à une terrasse de café, il serait sympa de faire comme si de rien n'était et de me prévenir tout de suite.
Juste le temps de charger le fusil à seringues hypodermiques et de mettre la main sur mon lasso, je viendrai les récupérer.


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233;, mais elles sont pass&#233;es prendre la mienne en passant.

je ne leur ai pas demand&#233; o&#249; elles allaient, pas fou.


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois qu'elle est partie boire des coups avec la mienne...
> Donc si quelqu'un croise deux envies de bosser toute toutes petites, très très discrètes, en train de boire des canons à une terrasse de café, il serait sympa de faire comme si de rien n'était et de me prévenir tout de suite.
> Juste le temps de charger le fusil à seringues hypodermiques et de mettre la main sur mon lasso, je viendrai les récupérer.


oui, d'ailleurs &#224; ce propos si elles pouvaient cesser de d&#233;vergonder la mienne en l'emmenant au bistrot, &#231;a m'arrangerait grandement


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

y'a comme un mafieu qui rode autour de mon envie de bosser


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

Et c'est qui qui va cotiser pour me payer mes assédics, hein?!:rateau:  

Allez, on se motive! 

:rose: 
M'enfin, je ferais mieux de m'y mettre aussi : le concours, c'est dans 3 mois, et les 250 premiers seulement auront un poste... Mais vu les cafés (sans sucre) que je m'envoie, je vais tous les niquer :love: 

Sluuurp! Et hop, encore une gorgée avant de s'y mettre.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hello les dingues de caf&#233; !
> Ce matin pour moi c'est :
> Caf&#233; &#224; l'anis (il est un peu hard &#224; boire celui-l&#224;, j'ai du mal a finir les capsules...:sick: ).
> Donc je l'accompagne avec une petite sp&#233;cialit&#233; de mon boulanger,
> ...



 


celui-ci avec ceux &#224; la vanille, les deux j'ai ador&#233; :love: :love: :love: , 
j'parle au pass&#233; parske  ces capsules sont momentan&#233; insdisponible depuis plus 3 mois  

moi j'me fait 3 Liventos le matin + 1 Decaffeinato Intenso :love: 
et le soir je passe au th&#233; en vrac :love:  Lumai 


vraiment si tu as tant de mal que &#231;a &#224; terminer les capsules &#224; l'anis, je te les reprend Ned 
on peux voir &#231;A par MP si tu veux


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Bon alors On joue à quoi ? :love:



on essaie de se rappeler quel est le sujet du fil
non pas drôle...

à la *******
euh, non... pardon, j'oubliais la charte :rose:


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

passe &#224; Nancy, j'ai le n&#233;cessaire.

Et l'accent, je le retrouve toujours quand je suis bien accompagn&#233; :rose:


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

*All&#233; zou*
Cette fois c'est la bonne, j'ai recaptur&#233; mon envie de bosser qui trinquait dans un bar avec les envies des autres entre Nantes et Paris. 
Je lui ai mis un bon double-maxi-cafe&#238;netto &#224; la NED apr&#232;s la bouffe de ce midi....
Et Hop j'attaque un dessin de Robot, ca fait d&#233;j&#224; 1h24 qu je suis dessus...:hein: 

*HOP!*

Allez un Petit Illy en plus c'est bient&#244;t 4heures !!!







Le Illy c'est en bas, au bar tout pourri, j'essaye d'y passer que 10 minutes...mais des fois je d&#233;passe! :rose:


----------



## tweek (13 Février 2007)

Vu la taille de la tasse, il doit être costaud le gaillard


----------



## rezba (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Allez un Petit Illy en plus c'est bientôt 4heures !!!




Pareil.  Il est bon, ce petit illy. Sauf que moi il faut que j'oublie que je viens de me faire payer un café-digeo dans le meilleur resto de ma ville.


----------



## tweek (13 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Des fois, quand je bois trop mais vraiment *trop* de café, j'ai l'impression que je pourrais crier cela, no problemo, easy for me.
> _:modo:
> :hein:
> :sick:



Woh, tu sais quand tu es hyperactif, ce qui est mon cas, tu fait ça souvent. et pas besoin de café     


De plus, il est prouvé scientifiquement que la caféine et donc le café calment les hyperactifs.


----------



## tweek (13 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Sans café je suis donc un freelance super-mou.



C'est le seul carburant qui n'est pas à la hausse


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> C'est le seul carburant qui n'est pas à la hausse



Pas vraiment, quand j'étais étudiant, le café en salle coûtait 2,50 francs maxi. Maintenat il peut friser les 3 euros au comptoir à Paris.
:hein: 
Alors mon cul la balayette oui le café est un vrai indice du coût de la vie!!!


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Pas vraiment, quand j'étais étudiant, le café en salle coûtait 2,50 francs maxi. Maintenat il peut friser les 3 euros au comptoir à Paris.
> :hein:
> Alors mon cul la balayette oui le café est un vrai indice du coût de la vie!!!


pitin&#169; tu fr&#233;quentes de ces comptoirs toi :affraid::affraid:

d'habitude, au comptoir, la moyenne c'est plut&#244;t 1,10&#8364; 
&#233;videment, &#231;a double en salle et triple en terrasse.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Tu commences par m'offrir un buon caff&#232; italiano avec l'accent ? :love:
> s'il te pla&#238;t
> 
> &#233;dit : j'ai bien envie de me planifier un petit tour de France&#8230;   de Navarre et de Suisse m&#234;me, soyons folle ! _pour boire des vrais caf&#233;s avec vous&#8230;_ :love:





cette semaine je suis en vacance, passe chez moi *, promis je ferai un grand,
 tres grand effort pour faire un caf&#233; decent et .....avec l'accent     




*je ne le dis pas tant pour le dire, ma porte est vraiment ouverte et je t'attends avec plaisir :love:




edit : mon envie elle est au repos 
edit 2 : compter 1&#8364;50 en moyenne par chez moi le caf&#233; servi en salle


----------



## tweek (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Pas vraiment, quand j'étais étudiant, le café en salle coûtait 2,50 francs maxi. Maintenat il peut friser les 3 euros au comptoir à Paris.
> :hein:
> Alors mon cul la balayette oui le café est un vrai indice du coût de la vie!!!



J'admet que les prix sont abominables sur Paris. en plus ils servent un verre d'eau avec qui, je me rapelle, n'était pas gratuit.


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> pitin© tu fréquentes de ces comptoirs toi :affraid::affraid:
> 
> d'habitude, au comptoir, la moyenne c'est plutôt 1,10
> évidement, ça double en salle et triple en terrasse.



Oui entre 1,10 et 1,20 en moyenne dans un bar classique.
Mais quand tu commence à taper le café au bar du Crillon, au ManRay, ou au BoudhaBar tu arrives a des 2 jusqu'à 2,80 !!!
Tiens dès que j'ai l'occasion je vous amènes une fiche.
Même au flore a mon avis il a augmenté, à l'époque son exellent chocolat était déjà à 35balles, alors le café....


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

Tiens *BOUM !*
dans le 16eme ca monte a *6,10 !!!*

:affraid:


----------



## Zyrol (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens *BOUM !*
> dans le 16eme ca monte a *6,10 !!!*
> 
> :affraid:



ouch  :affraid: :affraid:

c'est pas croyable...


----------



## samoussa (13 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> ouch  :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> c'est pas croyable...








 y'a même la photo...


----------



## Zyrol (13 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> y'a même la photo...



j'espère qu'il est bon...


----------



## samoussa (13 Février 2007)

c'est le même que dans le 13eme, et puis que dans le 19eme etc...


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est le même que dans le 13eme, et puis que dans le 19eme etc...



LE bon plan : le Xème!
Allez, je balance : le "Café Chéri" bd de la Villette pratique des prix dignes de la province (et encore, même à Vannes, c'est plus cher que chez eux)! En plus, le tenancier est chaleureux et sympathique, et la serveuse adorable. Ils ont pas la grosse tête, et passent de la bonne 'zik, c'est cool.


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Oui entre 1,10 et 1,20&#8364; en moyenne dans un bar classique.
> Mais quand tu commence &#224; taper le caf&#233; au bar du Crillon, au ManRay, ou au BoudhaBar tu arrives a des 2&#8364; jusqu'&#224; 2,80&#8364; !!!
> Tiens d&#232;s que j'ai l'occasion je vous am&#232;nes une fiche.
> M&#234;me au flore a mon avis il a augment&#233;, &#224; l'&#233;poque son exellent chocolat &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; &#224; 35balles, alors le caf&#233;....



 effectivement, &#231;a se trouve  mais bon, m&#234;me &#224; l'&#233;poque des francs au Flore t'avais d&#233;j&#224; qu'un caf&#233; pour le prix d'une cuite ailleurs !

Mais ne faisons pas fuir nos amis provinciaux et xeno&#239;tes !
En g&#233;n&#233;ral, c'est 1,10/1,20 &#8364;
Si c'est plus cher c'est juste que vous &#234;tes tomb&#233; dans un endroit pour touristes et artistes internationaux :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (13 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> LE bon plan : le Xème!
> Allez, je balance : le "Café Chéri" bd de la Villette pratique des prix dignes de la province (et encore, même à Vannes, c'est plus cher que chez eux)! En plus, le tenancier est chaleureux et sympathique, et la serveuse adorable. Ils ont pas la grosse tête, et passent de la bonne 'zik, c'est cool.


ça m'a tout l'air d'un genre de paradis...


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

Marche pô ton lien mon ptit poisson....


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Marche pô ton lien mon ptit poisson....



C'est depuis qu'il s'est fait mal à la nageoire, il est en froid avec son clavier !


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> xenoïtes !



C'est qui ça les xenoïtes?  

Connais pô. 

 



_ps : "Mac OS X ne reconnait pas les liens qui commencent par "ttp:" Merci.
_


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> C'est qui ça les xenoïtes?
> 
> Connais pô.
> 
> ...


Dans les eaux macgéennes, principalement des Suisses, des Belges et quelques Québécois libres et égarés

ps: te mets pas en petard, suffit de rajouter h


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> le sexe sans capote, *l'eau sans bulles*, la course sans sac
> 
> c'est bon avec, mais moi je préfère sans



Ben ça c'est sur que le perrier ça doit faire mal aux branchies


----------



## yzykom (14 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> pitin&#169; tu fr&#233;quentes de ces comptoirs toi :affraid::affraid:
> 
> d'habitude, au comptoir, la moyenne c'est plut&#244;t 1,10&#8364;
> &#233;videment, &#231;a double en salle et triple en terrasse.





Grug a dit:


> effectivement, &#231;a se trouve  mais bon, m&#234;me &#224; l'&#233;poque des francs au Flore t'avais d&#233;j&#224; qu'un caf&#233; pour le prix d'une cuite ailleurs !
> 
> Mais ne faisons pas fuir nos amis provinciaux et xeno&#239;tes !
> En g&#233;n&#233;ral, c'est 1,10/1,20 &#8364;
> Si c'est plus cher c'est juste que vous &#234;tes tomb&#233; dans un endroit pour touristes et artistes internationaux :rateau:



Je ne sais pas o&#249; vous prenez vos caf&#233;s, mais il est rare que je d&#233;passe les 1,10 - 1,20&#8364; dans Paris "intra-muros" et m&#234;me centre ville. Bon, bien s&#251;r, c'est souvent du caf&#233; R....rd&#169;, mais on trouve les m&#234;me prix &#224; la d&#233;gustation chez les petits torr&#233;facteurs artisanaux. ([pub]y en a un bon rue Mouffetard[fin de pub]).

Par contre, effectivement; parfois, on paie le "standing" : Fouquet's : 40Frs (d&#233;sol&#233;, quand j'ai test&#233;, c'&#233;tait en Francs, je n'y ai jamais remis les pieds), Caf&#233; de la Paix, 8&#8364;...

Mais sinon, le "petit noir" parisien, &#233;galement appel&#233; "un expressse sioupl&#233;" coute 1,10&#8364;.

(Le prix du Grignotin &#224; St Lazare)


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> (...) petard (...) h



 

Un message subliminal peut-être?

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Cette semaine  ben non mais tu gardes le café au chaud jusqu'au printemps ?  :love:
> (t'es où, Princess, pas loin de Nice ?)
> En tout cas, merci, tu es un amour ! Et bonnes vacances, profite ! :love:
> (en plus, c'est dans mes moyens )




ben chez moi et mes cafetieres on est en petit plus au nord , vers l'est
pas tres loin loin de nice  .......alsace tu connais  ? :rateau: :rateau:  

moi aussi je suis au sud .....dans ma region


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

paris -> nancy -> colmar (?) le bon trajet 

un bon caf&#233; &#224; chaque &#233;tape.

(heure du boulot&#8230; je veux pas y aller)


----------



## NED (14 Février 2007)

Je me rappelles, alors que j'étais encore jeune et beau :love: , dans mes longues périgrinations à travers la France.
Nous partions le matin tôt, fesant en moyenne 600 à 1600 bornes aller-retour dans un camion qui dépasse pas les 120 en descente, en se tapant l'instalation de la soirée avec des stands qui pèsent plus lourd qu'un mec qui ferait 8 fois mon poids en espérant ne pas se niquer les mains pour dessiner correctement.:hosto: 
Arriver à l'arrache en ayant tourné 3 fois autour d'un champ, d'une forêt ou d'un pâté de maison pour trouver la discothèque, en casant tout le stand dans 5m2 parceque le con qui tient la boite veut pas enlever des tables et des chaises parceque ca va lui niquer son chiffre du soir alors qu'on lui ammène une presta de ouf avec des cadeaux gratos sur un plateau d'argent.:casse: 
Pour enfin trouver très vite l'hôtel, prendre une douche se changer rapido le zoo et des fois avoir le temps de bouffer avant la presta, travailler à tatouer les gens le soir dans la fumée de clopes et la musique a donf, sans compter l'eclairage aléatoire qui nique les yeux au bout de 2 heures. Finir à 5heures du mat, bien fatigué, remballer tout dans le camion ca fait du 6 à 7 heures a l'hôtel. : seek:
Se reveiller à 11h30-12h00 parche que ché pour faiche le ménache dé la chambe !!! 
Et se retaper le retour à Paris.

Et oui et bien quelques fois nous avions le temps, le lendemain de la soirée ou avant si nous arrivions assez tôt d'aller se prendre un petit café trankilou. On a bossé dans des grandes villes, mais aussi dans des villages perdu où je n'aurais jamais mis les pieds si je n'avait pas fait ce metier.
Je me souviens ainsi d'un tout petit village près d' Albi, ou on a bossé dans une boite paumée. Le lendemain sur la place du village on s'installe pour prendre un petit dej au soleil avant de repartir. Sous les platanes, avec une tite vue sur la vallée.:style: Y'avait Le regisseur, les 2 danseuses, Stef, Jerk et moi. On a du prendre 8 ou 9 cafés, 2 thés, 3 jus d'orange, 5 ou 6 croissants. On demande l'addition, le gars se rammène avec son ticket : 5,20 francs !!!  
On lui demande si il ne s'est pas trompé?
"Ha si, nous dit-il, j'ai oublié un thé, ca vous fera 5,70 francs !!!!":mouais: 
Ca fait bien 5 ou 6 ans cette histoire, mais c'était juste super....


----------



## NED (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *Y a cinq ou six ans, ils utilisaient les francs suisses, à Albi ?
> *:mouais:
> 
> :hein:



Ha ba oui t'as raison ca doit faire bien plus que ça en fait, MMMM....oui ca devait être 1997-1998 donc y'a 8 ans ! Ptin déjà.....:mouais: 
Chui vieux d'un coup.
:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2007)

Nan, rien....


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je vais mettre Daft Punk© ou les Chemical®, wééé pousse le bouton bien haut, et je vais en faire du kawa, du bien chaud...
> :sleep:
> 
> *Quelqu'un en veut ?? Ça va être du bien nooooir !*
> :love: :love: :love:



Ben, alors, laisse tomber Daft Punk© ou les Chemical®, et passe Black is black, de Los Bravos, ça sera plus dans le ton !


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Quelqu'un en veut ?? Ça va être du bien nooooir !*
> :love: :love: :love:



oui mais sans sucre ou je me fais lyncher c'est ça ?


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Quelqu'un en veut ?? Ça va être du bien nooooir !*



Si je dis volontier tant que c'est un déca... Je risque quelque chose ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Un déca !*
> 
> Pourquoi pas une Ricorée© tiède ou un tilleul-menthe sans trop de menthe avec beaucoup d'eau ?
> :mouais:



Par contre, si tu arrive à me trouver du tilleul-menthe sans tilleul, et avec pas trop d'eau, je suis preneur. Depuis quelques années, impossible de trouver des infusions de menthe ailleurs qu'en pharmacie, où ils les vendent au prix de l'or :sick:


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

et tes tartines tu les trempes dans ton bol de caf&#233; ?


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, si tu arrive à me trouver du tilleul-menthe sans tilleul, et avec pas trop d'eau, je suis preneur. Depuis quelques années, impossible de trouver des infusions de menthe ailleurs qu'en pharmacie, où ils les vendent au prix de l'or :sick:



Un pot de terre sur le balcon, 2-3 plans de menthe et l'histoire est réglée. La menthe pousse comme de la mauvaise herbe


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un pot de terre sur le balcon, 2-3 plans de menthe et l'histoire est réglée. La menthe pousse comme de la mauvaise herbe



Très chère rainette, 1) je n'ai pas de balcon (vie en pavillon), et 2), j'ai plein de menthe qui pousse dans mon jardin, donc, en saison, pas de problème, mais j'ai tout essayé, rien à faire pour la conserver, chaque tentative de sèchage se solde par de la moisissure (Trop humide), ou de la "réduction en poussière" (trop sec). Donc, je suis privé d'un de mes breuvages favoris du soir au moins six mois par an :sick:

Celà dit, pour tes 





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> *plans* de menthe


, tu les préfère en trois vues (face, côté et dessus), en isométrique, ou carrément en 3D ?    (dans mon jardin, j'ai des *plants* de menthe )


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un pot de terre sur le balcon, 2-3 plans de menthe et l'histoire est réglée. La menthe pousse comme de la mauvaise herbe



Ouaip, ou alors tu mets un peu de sirop de menthe dans ton eau bouillante


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Je suis un peu inquiet, mon envie de bosser a d&#233;couch&#233;, et elle n'est pas rentr&#233;e ce matin... 




Ok je m'en vais.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Très chère rainette, 1) je n'ai pas de balcon (vie en pavillon), et 2), j'ai plein de menthe qui pousse dans mon jardin, donc, en saison, pas de problème, mais j'ai tout essayé, rien à faire pour la conserver, chaque tentative de sèchage se solde par de la moisissure (Trop humide), ou de la "réduction en poussière" (trop sec). Donc, je suis privé d'un de mes breuvages favoris du soir au moins six mois par an :sick:
> 
> Celà dit, pour tes , tu les préfère en trois vues (face, côté et dessus), en isométrique, ou carrément en 3D ?    (dans mon jardin, j'ai des *plants* de menthe )


Pascal il faut tout simplement que tu peaufines ta technique de séchage
( le truc est dde ne pas aller trop vite)

( et en passant , menthe trop séchée, voire en poudre,  ce n'est pas grave , elle se réhydrate rapido)


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Très chère rainette, 1) je n'ai pas de balcon (vie en pavillon), et 2), j'ai plein de menthe qui pousse dans mon jardin, donc, en saison, pas de problème, mais j'ai tout essayé, rien à faire pour la conserver, chaque tentative de sèchage se solde par de la moisissure (Trop humide), ou de la "réduction en poussière" (trop sec). Donc, je suis privé d'un de mes breuvages favoris du soir au moins six mois par an :sick:
> 
> Celà dit, pour tes , tu les préfère en trois vues (face, côté et dessus), en isométrique, ou carrément en 3D ?    (dans mon jardin, j'ai des *plants* de menthe )



Et si tu mets dans un pot un (ou des) plans ( vue isométrique) (oui, je sais  ) de menthe sur le rebord de la fenetre, à l'intérieur, la menthe devrait pousser et tu pourrais te faire ton infusion, même en hiver


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je suis un peu inquiet, mon envie de bosser a découché, et elle n'est pas rentrée ce matin...



Elle va peut être faire des petits ?
A toi l'hyper activité ?

bon, je vais partir aussi...


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pascal il faut tout simplement que tu peaufines ta technique de séchage
> ( le truc est dde ne pas aller trop vite)
> 
> ( et en passant , menthe trop séchée, voire en poudre,  ce n'est pas grave , elle se réhydrate rapido)



Et la congélation ? ça devrait être assez pratique.


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2007)

Pour la conservation, il est possible de la congeler... Par contre je ne sais pas ce que cela donne en infusion par la suite 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> *tu* les *pr&#233;f&#232;re* en trois vues (face, c&#244;t&#233; et dessus), en isom&#233;trique, ou carr&#233;ment en 3D ?    (dans mon jardin, j'ai des plants de menthe )



et chez moi... les verbes du 1er groupe prennent un *S* &#224; la 2&#232;me personne du singulier  

On va peut-&#234;tre revenir au caf&#233; 

Edit : Et voil&#224;... les grandes id&#233;es se rencontrent... Starmac


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je suis un peu inquiet, mon envie de bosser a d&#233;couch&#233;, et elle n'est pas rentr&#233;e ce matin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et moi, j'ai envie de [censur&#233;] et j'emmerde personne avec &#231;a !! 



Vais m'faire un caf&#233;, tiens... _&#224; d&#233;faut de gla&#231;ons... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pour la conservation, il est possible de la congeler... Par contre je ne sais pas ce que cela donne en infusion par la suite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saloperie de clavier de m**** !


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2007)

_Les enfants&#8230; bons ou mauvais, les plan(t)s seraient peut-&#234;tre plus &#224; l&#8217;aise dans le fil des th&#233;s ?&#8230; m&#234;me l&#8217;hiver !&#8230; et non, je ne cr&#233;erais pas de fil &#8220;pisse-m&#233;m&#233;&#8221; 

Quant &#224; ceux qui font rien qu'&#224; floudre&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> _Les enfants bons ou mauvais, les plan(t)s seraient peut-être plus à laise dans le fil des thés ? même lhiver ! et non, je ne créerais pas de fil pisse-mémé
> 
> Quant à ceux qui font rien qu'à floudre
> _



moi j'ai envoyée un mp      


.......sinon, l'eau bouillante est prete; les tasses aussi, sucre et sucrettes pareils:

combient des petites cuilleres pour le nescafé ? 



edit : je ne comprends pas un truc moi (et d'ailleur c'est pas le seul mais bon ici c'est le café  )

je preface que j'ai toujours la meme tasse, donc meme quantité d'eau et meme sucrette , 
alors, POURQUOI le mono-dose gratuite pour essai de nescafé, celle que en general on distribue en grand surface le samedi , sont bien meilleure que celle que on achete ?


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que l'amour du café me ferait pas faire !



Oui, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## NED (14 Février 2007)

Allez Hop!

Un petit _IpodCafé ?




_

 ​


----------



## NED (14 Février 2007)

Ba j'avais pas la photo avec la tasse en stock hein   
Sont exigeant holala !
:hein: 
Tu leur offre un café, avec un Ipod en plus, et ils sont toujours pas contents!:rateau: 
c'est vrai que depuis le post du café à 6,10 on est passé a un autre stade...on s'embourgeoise vite dans ce fil....on s'embourgeoise, moi jvous l'dis....:king:


----------



## samoussa (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'ai relu ton texte, Ned, sur les performances tatouages, les tournées dans les boîtes, à toute allure, tout qui s'enchaîne, et le café du lendemain.
> 
> Il est formidable, ce texte de souvenirs. Je t'en remercie.
> :love: :love:
> ...


Il parle bien mon pote :hein:   On habite dans la même ville...


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'ai relu ton texte, Ned, sur les performances tatouages, les tournées dans les boîtes, à toute allure, tout qui s'enchaîne, et le café du lendemain.
> 
> Il est formidable, ce texte de souvenirs. Je t'en remercie.
> :love: :love:
> ...



Et bien mon grand Roberto, toi aussi passe une bonne soirée. 
Ce message plein d'amour me réconcilie avec les soirées du maudit 14 février (y'a pas idée de se dépacser un 14 février aussi... c'tait nuuuul comme idée, ça fait 2 ans mais j'y pense, normal!).
Allez, une 'tite bière pour fêter tout ça  (bah oui, le café la nuit, c'est moins bien que la Duvel!)


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Ton _*quoi* ?_
> :hein:




euh... non, rien. Si! juste que je voulais écrire "mon p'tit" (genre amical et sympathique) mais je m'suis dit que t'es plus grand (=vieux ) que moi alors "mon grand" était plus approprié.
 

Bonne nuit à tous les bosseurs-de-la-nuit.


----------



## NED (15 Février 2007)

Y'a le café, et Gérard doit penser à la baguette pour les tartines !!!

:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2007)

Comment qu'il la fout partout sa photo &#224; la con le Ned.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Février 2007)




----------



## Nexka (15 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ,
> alors, POURQUOI le mono-dose gratuite pour essai de nescafé, celle que en general on distribue en grand surface le samedi , sont bien meilleure que celle que on achete ?



C'est justement parce qu'elle est gratuite!!  :love:



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est le plus important pour moi : pas le prix du café, ni sa forme (capsule chic ou poudre démocratique) ni son goût, même, ou son origine.
> _C'est la valeur qu'il prend à certains moments de la vie.
> _



Ouaip je suis bien d'accord 

Je ne bois pas spécialement de café, mais j'adore son odeur... :love: 

Ca me rappelle quand j'étais petite, entre le réveil et le sommeil, le glouglou et le pfuuuuuiiiiit de la cafetière, l'odeur du café qui monte dans ma chambre, le bruit des petites cuillères que mes parents agitent dans leur tasse.... Ca va être l'heure  l'un deux va monter gentillement me réveiller...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

12&#232;me&#8230;
Faut pas commencer si t&#244;t le matin.

J'vais faire comme Amok si &#231;a continue. Opter pour un goutte-&#224;-goutte :rateau:


----------



## tweek (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4170110 a dit:
			
		

> 12ème
> Faut pas commencer si tôt le matin.
> 
> J'vais faire comme Amok si ça continue. Opter pour un goutte-à-goutte :rateau:



ou un fût de 5 litres dans le dos avec paille flexible.


----------



## NED (15 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> http://imageshack.us]http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/3661/96669849dr5.png[/URL]
> :p[/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="Olive"]J'fais c'que jveux c'est mon thread tfacon...nananèèèèère !
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

Ay&#233;&#8230;


19 :hosto:

Je commence &#224; trembler.
Tout va bien.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Février 2007)

T'inquietes pas, c'est bient&#244;t l'heure de l'ap&#233;ro :rateau:



Et tu fais comment quand tu ne peux pas boire autant de caf&#233;, tu prends des bonbons au caf&#233; pour compenser l'&#233;tat de manque?


----------



## Zyrol (15 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> ou un fût de 5 litres dans le dos avec paille flexible.




c'est ça que tu cherches ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

> T'inquietes pas, c'est bient&#244;t l'heure de l'ap&#233;ro
> 
> 
> 
> Et tu fais comment quand tu ne peux pas boire autant de caf&#233;, tu prends des bonbons au caf&#233; pour compenser l'&#233;tat de manque?


Non. C'est aspirine. Le manque en caf&#233; a un des sympt&#244;mes du manque d'alcool : le mal de cr&#226;ne. Mais en plus fort.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'ai relu ton texte, Ned, sur les performances tatouages, les tournées dans les boîtes, à toute allure, tout qui s'enchaîne, et le café du lendemain.
> 
> Il est formidable, ce texte de souvenirs. Je t'en remercie.
> :love: :love:
> ...


ça marche aussi avec la bière.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Yep, je sais, avec le **** aussi.
> _Mais on est sur le tradada du *caf&#233;*.
> _:love:


Roberto, 
je viens d'aller voir le traducteur de google, et je ne comprends pas comment la "****" peut-&#234;tre conviviale. 
En tout cas, je ne partage pas tes go&#251;ts. 
Je te fais &#233;galement remarquer que c'est limite hors-charte.  
Voil&#224;, &#231;a devait &#234;tre dit.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

Fouille-_shit_ !!!!! :modo:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4170371 a dit:
			
		

> Fouille-_shit_ !!!!! :modo:


C'est Amok qui m'a montr&#233; comment faire. 


 


_J'arr&#234;te l&#224; le HS. J'ai bricol&#233; toute la journ&#233;e, j'en ai plein le dos. En attendant la bi&#232;re, l&#224; c'est caf&#233; : Double expresso._


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4170335 a dit:
			
		

> Le manque en café a un des symptômes du manque d'alcool : le mal de crâne. Mais en plus fort.



Je confirme : je suis en sevrage depuis que mon café de 16h a bouilli (du coup j'l'ai pas bu : pouah! trop dégueu). 
Résultat : un de ces mal de tête moi ce soir:hein: 

idée : essayer le TiPunch après ma galette saucisse


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> (...)
> idée : essayer le TiPunch (...)


Viiiiiiii.....
On m'appelle ?!.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4170269 a dit:
			
		

> Ayé
> 
> 
> 19 :hosto:
> ...



il est 20h30, tu en es a combient là ? 
tout va bien  ? 

encore 1 pour la route ? :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (15 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Avec tous les cafés que j'ai bu ne serait-ce que depuis le premier de l'an, même si je m'arrêtais maintenant je serai interdit de Tour de France© en juillet prochain !


Et si y'avait que le café...


----------



## samoussa (15 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> &#231;a marche aussi avec la bi&#232;re.





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Yep, je sais, &#231;a marche avec un tas de truc conviviaux.:love:



Alors toi depuis que tu te fais appeler "mon grand"....


----------



## NED (15 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je ne te laisserais pas ainsi incinérer n'importe quoi :
> _que ce soit bien clair, *le café est mon seul vice !*__
> ...



Si si je me lève en disant que Roberto aussi a un autre vice, c'est completement vicéral, on peut pas resister.
Mais je pense d'ailleurs qu'on a le même en fait....


----------



## NED (16 Février 2007)

Comme je suis le roi de 
:king:*l'hélico:king:*

Le café ce matin c'est chez Tim !!!






Oui oui, c'est pas à côté javoues...Mais c'est plus pratique parceque c'est dégagé chez lui pour atterrir....​


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2007)

Merci NED , j'avais jamais zoné sur l'arcade !  
Et ce copter là est particulierement vache ( d'autres sont plus souples).
En tant que super pilote de copter ( ou pilote de supercopter) vous meritez un café
 
( celui de la base , le jus noir dit _café americain_ , je sais imbuvable mais aucuns risques de palpitations fébriles en vol)


----------



## NED (19 Février 2007)

Bon je revends mon h&#233;lico pendant un petit moment l&#224;, mais je le recupererai un des 4 !

Ce matin *Un bon caf&#233;* et j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; ma coupe &#224; Ast&#233;ro&#239;ds.
Et puis qu'ils s'avisent pas de battre le record encore une fois sinon je Quadruple la dose de *caf&#233;* !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Moi j'en veux un. Servi avec des tulipes.


Oui oui. je sais. Cherchez pas


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Sers m'en un, de ton café astéroïd. Y m' fait envie.
> 
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4174257 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux un. Servi avec des tulipes.
> 
> 
> Oui oui. je sais. Cherchez pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2007)

T'as une paille, Franky-boy?...


----------



## mado (19 Février 2007)

Tulipes ou langues de chat ? J'hésite..


----------



## NED (19 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Sers m'en un, de ton café astéroïd. Y m' fait envie.
> 
> 
> ...



Tiendez mon ami !!!
Un café Poouéétiikkk....
Café Japooonikkk
Avé la glacheee
et la miiiirinnngueuuuux
Accompagnado del pequeno Kouuuquyyy !


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2007)

Il est &#224; "combien", le yen ?!......


----------



## NED (19 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Il est à "combien", le yen ?!......



1 = 154,77 yen donc
525/154,77 = 3,39
Pas cher pour un café dessert !
*Honorable* quoi, comme on dit au Japon....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

Merde.. le fil d&#233;rive, on va pas pouvoir continuer  Mais c'est dommage&#8230; Y'a de quoi dire et partager on dirait 


Bon. Ben caf&#233; pour tout le monde j'imagine ?


----------



## NED (20 Février 2007)

_Bon je reprend la main,
On se croirait a Indianapolis ou au 24heures du Mans...:hein: 

Même si j'ai un grand-père pilote-mécano de bagnoles chez Renault à l'époque de la R8 Gordini, 
ca me taquine les phalanges mais c'est pas l'endroit....:rateau: 

*Alors il est comment le café ce matin?*









*Recette :*

Ingredientes
3 medidas de Ron Dorado 
2 medidas de Crema de Cacao
Café 
Crema batida

Preparación
Mezclá los ingredientes, completá con el café y agregá la crema batida arriba.

(1 medida = 60 cm3)

 

_​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

J'ai découvert le Frappucino depuis quelques semaines et j'aime plutôt bien.

Préparation : 5 min

Cuisson : 0

Ingrédients (pour 2 personnes) :

- 1 cuillère à soupe de café soluble
- 20 cl de lait écrémé
- 2 verres de glaçons
- 3 ou 4 cuillères à café d'édulcorant


Préparation :
Mixer tous les ingrédients dans un blender, jusqu'à ce que les glaçons soient tous pilés et que la préparation soit onctueuse.

Servir dans de grands verres avec une paille, et éventuellement ajouter une touche (j'ai bien dit une touche, hein!) de chantilly.






.


----------



## NED (20 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et puis *une tasse à café* pour pas flooder, et même, pas fait exprès, un clin d'il à Ned !
> _(sauras-tu le repérer ?)  _



*Bien vu !!*
Le petit book Pyramyd planqué sous la pile...héhé...!!!
Ca sent les revisions pour le 20 avril tout ça.... 
Quand je pense qu'il va y avoir un Pyramyd 9èmeConcept II et un Sang9-2 l'année prochaine... 

_*Ca vaut bien une autre tournée de café non?*_
Allé hop !!! on se reveille !!!


----------



## tweek (20 Février 2007)

@Corentin

Ca m'a l'air original. Bien envie d'y go&#251;ter


----------



## tweek (20 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> _*Ca vaut bien une autre tournée de café non?*_
> Allé hop !!! on se reveille !!!




Oulah je le déguste le mien. Je viens de me lever 




ouais bah quoi le feignant, chui en vacances, hein


----------



## NED (20 Février 2007)

Tenez au fait,
Quelqu'un sait-il lire dans le marc de caf&#233;?
Parceque c'est assez curieux ce truc?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tenez au fait,
> Quelqu'un sait-il lire dans le marc de café?
> Parceque c'est assez curieux ce truc?



C'est une lecture assez peu significative, mais très onéreuse. Je peux te lire le Cid de Corneille pour beaucoup moins cher


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

n'empêche que pendant que tu récites le cid, il y a un dessineux de petits mickey qui boit son café dans un mug Disney (copyright)...   c'est pas hors charte?


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> n'empêche que pendant que tu récites le cid, il y a un dessineux de petits mickey qui boit son café dans un mug Disney (copyright)...   c'est pas hors charte?


Un soucis avec les Mugs &#224; dessins ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

aujourd'hui on m'a invit&#233;e  a boire un caf&#233;  

.....depuis midi j'etais plus que debord&#233;e par  les faxs qui decidement ne voulaient pas etre envoy&#233;s, le reamenagement de tout le magasin en vue de la new promo dans 2 jour, des livraisons qui ne collaient pas , les clientes a me demander l'impossibles voir l'immaginable quand voil&#224; , un mec se pointe devant moi 

- bonjour je peux vous aider ?  
- je vaudrais vous inviter a boire un caf&#233; !!  

  cela l&#224; je me l'attendais vraiment pas    

je reste quand meme polie (va savoir pourquoi  ) et je reponds
-desol&#233; mais l&#224; je n'ai vraiment pas le temp :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
et l&#224; il me reponds:

-MACG       



.....on est alll&#233;s boire ce caf&#233; , voir 2  




ps: la prochaine fois c'est moi qui invite  :love:


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> aujourd'hui on m'a invitée  a boire un café
> 
> .....depuis midi j'etais plus que debordée par  les faxs qui decidement ne voulaient pas etre envoyés, le reamenagement de tout le magasin en vue de la new promo dans 2 jour, des livraisons qui ne collaient pas , les clientes a me demander l'impossibles voir l'immaginable quand voilà , un mec se pointe devant moi
> 
> ...



Donc si on te dis Macgé ! tu est prête a te faire draguer si j'ai bien compris  
Qui est donc l'avatar qui t'as offert un café.....


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Allez un petit Cappu avant ce midi...


----------



## samoussa (22 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Allez un petit Cappu avant ce midi...



Je suis rien qu'un vilain copieur 








​


----------



## NED (23 Février 2007)

Ce matin je lève ma tasse à *CERDAN* !!
Ce cher Koala m'a défié sur les jeux d'arcades,
pour l'instant il a perdu tous les *défis*. Pourtant je n'étais pas réveillé ce matin et sur mon jeu fétiche Astéroïd j'avais fait un score de daube où il pouvait me battre facilement.

Peut-être va-t-il se rattraper sur Space Invader?  
Allez CERDAN, prend ce café et ouvre l'oeil !  






 ​


----------



## NED (27 Février 2007)

Petit café du mardi :






Bloug bloug bloug !!!


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2007)

oh pitin&#169;, comment &#231;a marche ce truc


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Merci de ce fou-rire à la caféine !
> :love: :love:



Ouais ben t'imagines quand maman va rentrer! Y en a un qui rira bien tiens


----------



## NED (28 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> oh pitin©, comment ça marche ce truc ​



Ca me rappelle le film avec Benoit Poolvorde (ché pu le titre) ou il est poisseux et qu'il devient chanceux....Quand il fait péter sa machine à café le matin :love:  

*Sinon moi ce matin mon café est trrrrrès serré car je suis super énèrvé*  
Un gros con s'est garé sur ma place de parking souterrain privé. Monsieur a mis une carte de visite pro pour qu'on l'appelle afin de déplacer son enc***é de vehicule. Evidament ce matin tôt en emmenant le petit chez la nounou j'ai pas pris mon mobile. Donc je gare ma voiture à côté en le bloquant bien pour pas qu'il parte. Je rentre chez moi chercher mon mobile et je lui pourrit sa boite vocale (car evidament ce gros naze ne répond pas).
Je sors dehors pour voir et là je vois 2 cravateux qui prennent leur petit café dans la veranda du tabac :style: face à l'immeuble. Je me dis c'est eux.
Tiens BINGO LOTO !!!
Vous etes pas Monsieur Duboc?
Oui?
Et la je lui passe un savon devant tout les gens du bar   Je te raconte pas le scandale!
Oui mais je suis promoteur de l'immeuble, et puis j'ai mis ma carte pour qu'on m'appelle justement.
:mouais: :modo:  
*Dis donc Dugenou ! tu te fous de ma gueule !!!
Ca fait 20 minutes que j'appelles sur ton mobile pour que tu retires ton gros tas de boue !!  :casse: :casse: :casse: 
*
Le mec s'est executé illico, tout penaud devant son collègue, nous sommes descendu au parking et il est parti pourrir une autre place au 3ème sous-sol !!! 
Même pas géné le gars...
Y'a vraiment des gros cons, moi j'vous le dis.
Bref j'ai récupéré ma place.

Donc le café de ce matin a un teneur partuculière voyez-vous.
Comme dis Roberto :love: 
"C'est le moment qui y est associé qui prevaut"
Tiens au fait Vincent? t'as reçu mon MP?


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2007)

J'avais mal au dos,
Mon ostéo m'a dit que c'était à cause de mon intestin, qui tire...du coup on se tient mal pour corriger et c'est le dos qui prend.
Le café n'arrange rien dans l'affaire.
Donc pas de café pendant un petit moment, mais la j'ai pu la pèche et les autres prennent du café devant moi...c'est trop dur.
J'ai craqué je me suis repris un expresso ce midi et un cet aprem du coup...
Arf quel dilème...


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> (...) je me balade un peu ici, et je vois des gens qui m'énervent !
> 
> T'en as un p'tit café pour moi ? :love:


Dis moi tout, "tata" Élise... :love:
Kic'est qui t'énerve ?!....


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*Attention !!!
Je suis reviendu alors ca va Booster fort de café !!!

   

Hop ! Hop !

C'est ma tournée de retour :






*


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*Allez Hop !!!
Je prépare les tasses pour la suite :*






_En plus j'ai du flood de retard grave...je voulais fêter mon anniv + ma deuxième étoile sur Macgé ba ca ca c'est fait quand je pouvais pas poster....alors la vous allez avoir du Nedouille a revendre moi je vous le dis !

:love:  _


----------



## matthieu2278 (14 Mars 2007)

Ah enfin un fil pour les *caféinés anonymes*...:rateau:  

Le café est une drogue, un exitant, on en devient dépendant, on s'énerve si on en à pas... ou plus. ..

Mais c'est si bon, tout ces arômes qui fusionnent dans nos bouches..... 

Ca m'a donné envie.... Je vais de ce pas m'en servir un ....

Qui n'en veut???


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Qui n'en veut???



*MOI !*

:love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2007)

NED, tu es au courant que tu n'as pas (encore) de 2eme &#233;toile...

&#231;a va bient&#244;t arriver par contre 

Sinon, je boirais bien un bon expresso en terrasse au soleil moi... :soupir:


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> NED, tu es au courant que tu n'as pas (encore) de 2eme étoile...
> 
> ça va bientôt arriver par contre
> 
> Sinon, je boirais bien un bon expresso en terrasse au soleil moi... :soupir:



Oui oui je sais, mais avec mon petit ennui de compte bloque j'ai bien raté 50 posts facile !
Mais je vais rattrapper le coup !!

Allez tous a la terrasse pour le café au soleil !!!


----------



## matthieu2278 (14 Mars 2007)

Moi aussi je peux venir??????????????


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je veux du café.
> Ou non : du Champagne, tu as ça Ned ?




Le champagne Rosé c'est le meilleur :






Ca passe bien avec le café après.
Vous savez pendant les miariages et tout, ca coule tout seul !!!


----------



## matthieu2278 (14 Mars 2007)

HHHHOOOOO.... C'est celui que je prend pour déjeuner le matin :rateau: :rateau: ....


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> HHHHOOOOO.... C'est celui que je prend pour d&#233;jeuner le matin :rateau: :rateau: ....



N'hesites surtout pas &#224; nous inviter &#224; d&#233;jeuner un de ces 4 matins..hein?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> N'hesites surtout pas à nous inviter à déjeuner un de ces 4 matins..hein?



Oui, mais avec celui là, pour faire des bôdessins sur la nappe en papier ...


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais avec celui là, pour faire des bôdessins sur la nappe en papier ...



Oui bien vu pascal !!
Arf ba...heu....
Faut essayer le café avec le champ dedans, comme un café-calva quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Oui bien vu pascal !!
> Arf ba...heu....
> Faut essayer le café avec le champ dedans, comme un café-calva quoi?



T'as pas peur que les bulles n'altèrent quelque peu la précision du trait ?


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas peur que les bulles n'altèrent quelque peu la précision du trait ?



Faut bien touiller c'est tout !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2007)

Je pr&#233;f&#233;re caf&#233; ET champagne que caf&#233;-champagne...


----------



## samoussa (14 Mars 2007)

J'ai la pompe de ma magimix qui fait du bruit. QQ a une solution ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> N'hesites surtout pas à nous inviter à déjeuner un de ces 4 matins..hein?



C'est quand tu veux Ned...:rateau:


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> J'ai la pompe de ma magimix qui fait du bruit. QQ a une solution ?



DARTY !!!
10 euros pour voir ta machine.
Puis entre 20 et 80 euros suivant la panne.

Moi j'ai changé les joints, ca m'a couté 20 euros...

As-tu fais du detartrage recement? Sinon fais-en un.
Si c'est la pompe qui commence a déconner, y'a des chances pour que ta machine parte à la casse. Vaut mieux acheter une nouvelle que de changer la pompe, ca coute autant. Quoique ca depend du modèle...
:hein:


----------



## samoussa (15 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> DARTY !!!
> 10 euros pour voir ta machine.
> Puis entre 20 et 80 euros suivant la panne.
> 
> ...



Je vais faire un detartrage. La machine à la caisse ça me ferait ch.... elle a même pas 2 ans, à 300 euros  je pense qu'elle est encore sous garantie pièce


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2007)

Détartre...détartre !

Pendant ce temps là je cafétise à ta santé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Détartre...détartre !
> 
> Pendant ce temps là je cafétise à ta santé !



Tiens, tu sais pas, au lieu de te caféïner à mort ici, tu ferais mieux de nous faire une expo de tes uvres sur nappes de restaurant !  :love:


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2007)

Un extrait ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

Y a pas &#224; dire, avec toi, le caf&#233;, c'est vraiment "tout un art" ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tweek (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a pas à dire, avec toi, le café, c'est vraiment "tout un art" ! :love: :love: :love:



une addiction, ça passe aussi ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a pas à dire, avec toi, le café, c'est vraiment "tout un art" ! :love: :love: :love:


 
Il est vrais que le café chez Ned, à l'air d'être une inépuisable source d'inspiration.

Comme peut en témoigner son dessin....

Je dis tout simplement bravo Ned... Et que la force soit avec toi:rateau: ... (Et avec votre esprit Amen  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Il est vrais que le café chez Ned, à l'air d'être une inépuisable source d'inspiration.
> 
> Comme peut en témoigner son dessin....
> 
> Je dis tout simplement bravo Ned... Et que la force soit avec toi:rateau: ... (Et avec votre esprit Amen  )



J'ai eu la chance de le voir procéder une fois, tu peux pas t'imaginer, il est magique, il te fait, avec le bout d'une simple cuiller à café, des trucs que bien des graphistes n'arriveraient pas à faire avec tout leur assortiment de plumes et de pinceaux, et le tout, en animant une conversation avec toi, sans même, ou presque, regarder ce qu'il fait. Franchement, le jour ou je l'ai vu faire, j'étais scié. Et l'échantillon qu'il a mis là, c'est peanut, la fois dont je te parle, il a quasiment orné la moitié de la nappe de la table ou nous venions de déjeuner. Total respect, comme disent les d'jeun's


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

A t'en entendre parler (enfin, à voir plutôt  ), il a l'air d'être très fort... C'est plus original de ce servir de café plutôt que de peinture... Il y a un endroit ou sont rassemblées ses oeuvres... un site ou autre....

En tout cas bravo Ned, pour ton art et ta façon originale de l'exprimer...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Dans son profil.

www.9eme.net

Pas d'bol, c'est en reconstruction 

Des infos ici : http://www.magda-gallery.com/fr/s9fr.htm Mais bon... pas tr&#232;s complet

Et ici aussi : http://www.pyramyd-editions.com/index.php?id=67&genre=1#fiche_livre

Enfin. Faut chercher un peu quoi. Et sur le forum aussi. Chercher "NED artiste ?"


----------



## samoussa (15 Mars 2007)

Après un détartrage prolongé ma machine est bcp plus silencieuse même s'il subsite un petit couinement, je pense donc lui en refaire un d'ici 2,3 semaines. J'aurais peut être du tester la flotte depuis que j'ai déménagé.


----------



## matthieu2278 (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204384 a dit:
			
		

> Dans son profil.
> 
> www.9eme.net
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour tes info BackCat


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai eu la chance de le voir proc&#233;der une fois, tu peux pas t'imaginer, il est magique, il te fait, avec le bout d'une simple cuiller &#224; caf&#233;, des trucs que bien des graphistes n'arriveraient pas &#224; faire avec tout leur assortiment de plumes et de pinceaux, et le tout, en animant une conversation avec toi, sans m&#234;me, ou presque, regarder ce qu'il fait. Franchement, le jour ou je l'ai vu faire, j'&#233;tais sci&#233;. Et l'&#233;chantillon qu'il a mis l&#224;, c'est peanut, la fois dont je te parle, il a quasiment orn&#233; la moiti&#233; de la nappe de la table ou nous venions de d&#233;jeuner. Total respect, comme disent les d'jeun's



En fait rien ne remplace une bonne cuiller de bistrot, j'arrive &#224; faire des pleins et des deli&#233;s de ouf avec ces cuillers....





matthieu2278 a dit:


> A t'en entendre parler (enfin, &#224; voir plut&#244;t  ), il a l'air d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s fort... C'est plus original de ce servir de caf&#233; plut&#244;t que de peinture... Il y a un endroit ou sont rassembl&#233;es ses oeuvres... un site ou autre....
> En tout cas bravo Ned, pour ton art et ta fa&#231;on originale de l'exprimer...



Oui mon site est en reconstruction, on va le mettre en ligne pour le 9 avril j'esp&#232;re....
Vous serez pas d&#233;&#231;us...



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4204384 a dit:
			
		

> Dans son profil.
> www.9eme.net
> Pas d'bol, c'est en reconstruction
> Des infos ici : http://www.magda-gallery.com/fr/s9fr.htm Mais bon... pas tr&#232;s complet
> ...



Merci Backynou....
En fait en regardant dans les threads NED artiste?? (y'en a 2, un dans porte folio et un chez les m4k) y'a d&#233;j&#224; de quoi voir un peu.
Mais le site va bient&#244;t arriver !!!



samoussa a dit:


> Apr&#232;s un d&#233;tartrage prolong&#233; ma machine est bcp plus silencieuse m&#234;me s'il subsite un petit couinement, je pense donc lui en refaire un d'ici 2,3 semaines. J'aurais peut &#234;tre du tester la flotte depuis que j'ai d&#233;m&#233;nag&#233;.



Ouaip Samoussa, c'est ta flotte alors. Faut que tu detartres un peu plus souvent en fait...


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

Today Roberto doit &#234;tre &#224; l'&#233;cole....il doit d&#233;guster un bon caf&#233; machine...arf MIAM...:hein: 

Alors prennons un petit d&#233;ca &#224; sa sant&#233; !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Merci... _Mais..._
> Un déca ??
> :sick:
> ...



Ben voui, tu vois, là, déjà, un déca, ça t'énerve, alors tu penses, un vrai café ...


----------



## mado (16 Mars 2007)

Si j'amène un peu de marc, il reste du café ?


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Merci... _Mais..._
> Un déca ??
> :sick:
> ...



Je disais ça parceque un café de machine automatique ça vaut à peine un déca... 



mado a dit:


> Si j'amène un peu de marc, il reste du café ?



Marc?
C'est ton petit copain?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Marc?
> C'est ton petit copain?


Alors l&#224; , je peux pas resister !

Comment peut on confondre marc de caf&#233;  et un petit copain?
M&#234;me si un petit copain peut completement s'&#233;taler et laisser comme  une impression d'amertume faut pas confondre !

Et je pousse plus loin :
Marc de caf&#233; et Marc &#224; bout sont deux concepts differents

_( oul&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224; , elle tr&#232;s , mais tr&#232;s travaill&#233;e celle l&#224;, double voire triple sens  , le tout pondu sans avoir encore pris de caf&#233_


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors là , je peux pas resister !
> 
> Comment peut on confondre marc de café  et un petit copain?
> Même si un petit copain peut completement s'étaler et laisser comme  une impression d'amertume faut pas confondre !



Heu crois-tu vraiment que j'ai instauré ce thread sans savoir ce qu'est un marc de café, et de plus sans en avoir *parlé déjà* dans ce fil à plusieurs reprises....:hein: ???
Vraiment crois-tu?
:rateau: 
 

Bon je prend le metro rejoindre la Marc ise de Sévigné au super Marc ette qui me servira un bon Marc assin grillé...(_héhé moi aussi je peux faire des calembourg nazebrocks....En plus j'adore ca ! Faut pas me chercher sur terrain là, étant équipier principal de l'équipe de France de kamoulox, calembourrons, cxalembourrons, autour d'une tasse de café !!!  )
 _


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Heu crois-tu vraiment que j'ai instauré ce thread sans savoir ce qu'est un marc de café, et de plus sans en avoir *parlé déjà* dans ce fil à plusieurs reprises....:hein: ???
> Vraiment crois-tu?
> :rateau:


je ne sais pas , je lis jamais ce que tu écris   
( celle là aussi est à niveau  )


> Bon je prend le metro rejoindre la Marc ise de Sévigné au super Marc ette qui me servira un bon Marc assin grillé...(héhé moi aussi je peux faire des calembourg nazebrocks....En plus j'adore ca !


oh mais je sais, je suis , je suis , il y des perles

je dirai..  du NED plus ultra  
( je me trouve très _wizzz_ ce soir, c'est grave docteur?)



> Faut pas me chercher sur terrain là, étant équipier principal de l'équipe de France de kamoulox, calembourrons, cxalembourrons, autour d'une tasse de café !!!  )


Larguons  faux conflits et autres "Ah Marc", et il est possible qu'on se retrouve en ce fil  calembourré de jeux de  mots dits
( jamais mis les pieds en kamouloxland, je le ferai...demain)


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Larguons  faux conflits et autres "Ah Marc", et il est possible qu'on se retrouve en ce fil  calembourré de jeux de  mots dits
> ( jamais mis les pieds en kamouloxland, je le ferai...demain)



Oui Oui !! Cool,
viens jouer avec nous !! 
Si tu veux un peux t'entrainer avant, rejoins le site de la fédé :
*FFK*

Et inspires tois de quelques coups *intoo the groove*

@ bientôt pour kamouloxer autour d'un café !!
:style:


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

_Tiens ce matin en gribouillant devant mon café :





​_


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens ce matin en gribouillant devant mon caf&#233; :



Devant, et un peu avec, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Et inversement !!! Je m'en ressers un aussi du coup ! Par solidarit&#233; ! Enfin. Je finis ce mug-l&#224; et je 'men remplis un autre, quoi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Ok. Avec volontiers aussi alors. Mais parcimonie, on &#233;vite. Elle est casse-burnes. 

Et comme qui dort, n'amasse pas mousse, m&#234;me si c'est pas du capuccino, c'est pas une raison


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2007)

&#192; grand bec ?!...


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2007)

Noir... et br&#251;lant....


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2007)

C'&#233;tait ici le fil du kamoulox?  

Sinon, je reprendrais bien un p'tit noir bien s&#233;rr&#233;, qui n'en veut?


----------



## NED (20 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> C'était ici le fil du kamoulox?
> Sinon, je reprendrais bien un p'tit noir bien sérré, qui n'en veut?



Je ne crois pas avoir vu roberto Kamouloxer encore....
Ca n'empèche pas que je viens de finir ma piscine de café !
Qui vient se régaler?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Mars 2007)

Yep. Je plongerais bien dedans. 

Allez hop, un espresso et c'est reparti.


----------



## NED (20 Mars 2007)

PLOUF !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2007)

Une marre de caf&#233;, avec des petits croissants au beurre &#224; tremper dedans


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Une marre de café, avec des *petits* croissants au beurre à tremper dedans




Pfff ... Toujours des restrictions !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2007)

Mais non, c'est au pluriel 
Tu pourras en prendre plusieurs si tu veux...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2007)

Tu n'as pas la photo avec la chantilly sur le nez?


----------



## guytantakul (20 Mars 2007)

Bah... Dame qui rit, à moitié dans... ta demi-tasse de café ?  :hein:


----------



## tweek (20 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> un truc rude, simple et chaud.
> *Un café.*
> :love: :love: :love:



Enfin !


----------



## matthieu2278 (20 Mars 2007)

Il est 16 heures 50.... Pause café... Qui qui en veut?  

PS: C'est un expresso


----------



## Zyrol (20 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Il est 16 heures 50.... Pause café... Qui qui en veut?
> 
> PS: C'est un expresso



Le service continue à presque 22H ?


----------



## Zyrol (20 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Yep, c'est moi qui récupère le service :* le p'tit jeune va faire son tournoi de _Bloody Real Dezingator VIII©_ avec ses amis mineurs émancipés, et puis moi je te sers *du vrai café* qui empêche de dormir, tu vois ?
> Tu veux une petite tasse élégante ou un mug de grûtier ?



Un expresso dans une tasse élégante, siouplait m'sieur :love: 

(sans sucre)


----------



## Zyrol (20 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Ah ben c'est pas tous les soirs qu'on fait un jus à un modo qu'on ne connait ni des lèvres ni des dents !
> :rose:



Enchanté, moi être modo Périphériques et reseaux & serveurs. D'ahabitude je fais le service dans ça : 






ou quand je suis motivé, je me fais un capu dans ça :


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Ah ben c'est pas tous les soirs qu'on fait un jus à un modo qu'on ne connait ni des lèvres *ni des dents* !
> :rose:



En tout cas, si tu fais sa connaissance, évite de mordre dans son kayak, je me sentirais seul sur périph, sans lui :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2007)

Ils sont encore gratuit tes caf&#233;? 

Je me prendrais bien un mug, format bassine, de caf&#233; bien noir, avec juste quelques cuilleres de sucre de canne non raffin&#233; :love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (21 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Passé 4h, c'est pas pour m' vanter, mais* les cafés sont gratuits. *
> A volonté.
> Srou the borda line.
> :love: :love: :love:


 
Oups ... J'arrive surement trops tard... il est fermé le bar à Roberto....


----------



## Zyrol (21 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, si tu fais sa connaissance, évite de mordre dans son kayak, je me sentirais seul sur périph, sans lui :love:



Quelle idée... mordre dans un kayak...  tu as un proche parent qui fait partie de la famille des requins ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Quelle idée... mordre dans un kayak...  tu as un proche parent qui fait partie de la famille des requins ?



Oh, tu sais, les requins, c'est pas ce qui manque, dans notre société mercantile, mais là, c'était en rapport avec "ni des lèvres, ni des dents" :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Mars 2007)

Ne sois pas plus dans l'amer que le caf&#233;


----------



## NED (23 Mars 2007)

Un petit café Cwéole,
powe le soir???






 ​


----------



## tweek (23 Mars 2007)

Tiens, je ne connaissait pas.


Qui a-t-il dedans ? Crème? Chantilly ?


----------



## NED (23 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tiens, je ne connaissait pas.
> Qui a-t-il dedans ? Crème? Chantilly ?



*Pour 4 personnes et 15 minutes de préparation*
<Réfrigération au moins 2 heures>

30 cl de crème liquide (spéciale chantilly) très froide, 30 gr de sucre semoule, 3 cl de très bon rhum ambré, 3 cl de jus de gingembre (objet du défi), 1 cuillère à café de gingembre frais râpé, du café moulu, 1 fève tonka râpée, abricots secs en décor.

Battre la crème liquide et le sucre avec un fouet électrique jusqu'à ce que la crème commence à prendre, ajouter petit à petit le rhum (c'est là qu'on peu incorporer aussi des pincées de café moulu dedans), le sirop de gingembre, la fève tonka râpée et le gingembre frais râpé.

Continuez à battre jusqu'à ce que le mélange soit ferme.

Répartissez dans des verrines et réfrigérez au moins 2 heures.

Là ce sont des abricots secs, mais l'originalité c'est de mettre des vrais gros grains de café en fait !!!


----------



## tweek (24 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Pour 4 personnes et 15 minutes de préparation*
> <Réfrigération au moins 2 heures>
> 
> 30 cl de crème liquide (spéciale chantilly) très froide, 30 gr de sucre semoule, 3 cl de très bon rhum ambré, 3 cl de jus de gingembre (objet du défi), 1 cuillère à café de gingembre frais râpé, du café moulu, 1 fève tonka râpée, abricots secs en décor.
> ...





Hey merci !  

Je vais faire les courses demain, j'essayerais de tenter ça demain soir si j'ai le temps, en espérant que je m'empoisonne pas


----------



## Chang (24 Mars 2007)

Caf&#233; Nescafe pre-sucr&#233;-pre-latt&#233; ... as pu de vrai caf&#233; ... et encore je tourne au Maxwell depuis 2 mois . Mais il n'emp&#234;che que ce caf&#233; l&#224;, celui du matin, il est pr&#233;cieux =)


----------



## Redoch (24 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Pour 4 personnes et 15 minutes de préparation*
> <Réfrigération au moins 2 heures>
> 
> 30 cl de crème liquide (spéciale chantilly) très froide, 30 gr de sucre semoule, 3 cl de très bon rhum ambré, 3 cl de jus de gingembre (objet du défi), 1 cuillère à café de gingembre frais râpé, du café moulu, 1 fève tonka râpée, abricots secs en décor.
> ...



 J'adore


----------



## tweek (24 Mars 2007)

Walls, enjoy.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

on revient d'une semaine dans le sud. Bon temps pas top mais visite en Italie... y a pas, c'est les meilleurs. même ZRXvalou qu'est pas super fan a adoré.

San Remo, une échoppe et hop Café génial.


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

_Une douceur du matin ?
*Un café !!!





*_

Sinon... 
Vous collectionnez vous les moulins à café?
 






y'en a des chouettes  ​


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mars 2007)

ma grand-m&#232;re en a encore quelques uns  bien qu'elle ait une machine pour moudre ses grains tor&#233;fi&#233;s :love: (raaaah le caf&#233; de la m&#232;re-grand...  :love: )


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> _Une douceur du matin ?_
> 
> _*Un café !!!*_​
> ​


 
Euh Ned... C'est pas le matin, c'est 12h08... Ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a bus notre café du matin...  

En tout cas elle a l'air plutôt pas mal ta recette... à tester...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a bus notre caf&#233; du matin...


y a pas d'heure pour un bon caf&#233; cela dit


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> y a pas d'heure pour un bon café cela dit


 
*Je suis entièrement daccord avec toi.. Dailleurs, je vais de ce pas en préparer  *​​​​*Qui en veux   ??? *​​


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2007)

Moi, j'veux d'la gn&#244;le....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> *Je suis entièrement daccord avec toi.. Dailleurs, je vais de ce pas en préparer  *​​​​*Qui en veux   ??? *​​



C'est ce qui m'arrive à chaque fois que ce fil remonte, c'est malin ! 
Ma petite cafetière à vapeur va me chanter sa chanson


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> *Je suis entièrement daccord avec toi.. Dailleurs, je vais de ce pas en préparer  *​​​​*Qui en veux   ??? *​​



YEss !!!
Raboules !
j'ai 2 bigs Loukoums que j'ai ramené de la mosquée de Paris hier, avec le café ca va être nickel !


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> YEss !!!
> Raboules !
> j'ai 2 bigs Loukoums que j'ai ramené de la mosquée de Paris hier, avec le café ca va être nickel !


 
Je t'attend Ned... Mais c'est pas dit que le café soit encore chaud à ton arrivée .... 

C'est pas grave... Je t'en ferais d'autres.... Bonne route...


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Je vous embrasse, tiens,* je suis tr&#232;s dispos&#233; &#224; cela aujourd'hui !!
> :love::love::love:


 
:love: *Mais nous aussi Roberto... Nous aussi...*:love:


----------



## Zyrol (26 Mars 2007)

Je suis de retour.... 

Patron ? Triple expresso SVP ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Je suis de retour....
> 
> Patron ? Triple expresso SVP ?



Avec ou sans sucre...


----------



## Zyrol (26 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Avec ou sans sucre...



Sans, bien sur !!  


C'est toi qui fait le service ?


----------



## Zyrol (26 Mars 2007)

Moi je vous propose un petit pyr&#233;n&#233;en (chocolat noir, of course)... de rigueur avec l'expresso...  :love: :love:

quinenveu ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Sans, bien sur !!
> 
> 
> C'est toi qui fait le service ?



Pourquoi pas... Mais il faut venir jusqu'à Toulouse...... Ou jusqu'à chez Roberto... Il a des p'tits Lu (je sais pas faire le C désolé  )  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Les z'aut', si vous en voulez, faites pas vos timides !_
> 
> :love::love::love:



Oui, oui... On arrive... Tu veux que j'amène quelque chose???


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> :hein:
> _Trop tard pour éditer._
> 
> ...



©©©©© AAAaaahhhhHHH ©©©©© Ok... Merci...

Bon, un dernier café, et au pieu!!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Moi je vous propose un petit pyrénéen (chocolat noir, of course)... de rigueur avec l'expresso...  :love: :love:
> 
> quinenveu ?



moa
j'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour m'abonner à ce fil (je sais pas la peine de poster pour s'abonner)


----------



## tweek (26 Mars 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> moa
> j'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour m'abonner à ce fil (je sais pas la peine de poster pour s'abonner)



Bof, tu sais, ici à part parler de café, hein.


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Merci ®oberto... ©'est gentil...

Merci pour la barquette...

*Pour votre santé, évitez de grignotter entre les repas..* ©   

Bon... Bonne nuit.. On ce retrouve demain matin pour le café... Avec toi, Ned,... Et puis tous les autres....:rateau: :rateau: 

Bonne nuit...


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Tu te relèves pas, hein !!
> *



Oui papa:sleep: :sleep: .. Et si j'ai envis de faire pipi...


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Non, non... Je vais faire dodo....:sleep: 

Bonne nuit....


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> (ah ça y est, il est parti :.ouf.: :love



Euh... On parle de qui là....


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> moa
> j'ai rien trouv&#233; de mieux pour m'abonner &#224; ce fil (je sais pas la peine de poster pour s'abonner)



C'est bien abonnes toi a mes fils, abonnes toi.... 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :soupir:
> _Elisnice, tu lui mets une fess&#233;e ? :hein:
> _*Elisnice, ressers-toi un caf&#233;, je vais lui mettre une fess&#233;e.*



Roberto je crois que tu as trouv&#233; quelqu'un &#224; parrainer. Ca m'aurait bien tent&#233; mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; 2 fillots au compteur.....


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

Tiens au fait on a le ©, le ®, et 
On peut pas faire de mot avec ca....on va chercher tiens....


*Sinon BON café du SOIR, bonsoir !!!*


----------



## Zyrol (26 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens au fait on a le ©, le ®, je sais aussi qu'il y a le TM
> æÂê®Úºî?ôÒ??ÌÏÈ¬µÙ@??©?ß~?÷÷?789-456621/COLOR]




oulà... il manque un "[" , toi tu aurais besoin d'un bon café...


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Re-bonsoir... Et bienvenue à toi Ned... Elles sont exélentes tes BD® Roberto...


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> oulà... il manque un "[" , toi tu aurais besoin d'un bon café...




Arf tu m'a eu pendant mon édition...C'est le chat qui à marché sur le clavier!
:hein:


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

Attention, Papa Roberto il va se facher tout rouge....   
_(ho purée chui mort de rire)
ARF !
  _


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein: :modo: :hein:
> Gamin qui rit à moitié dans son lit.
> ​



     T'es pas cool...    

     

J'ai fait chauffé le perco... Je peux pas aller me coucher comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

Vous vouliez une langue de chat ?  

Vous voulez que je le couche moi, le petit ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Bon. J'ai d&#251; approcher les 25 aujourd'hui.
Je tremble plus tiens.


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4216862 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. J'ai dû approcher les 25 aujourd'hui.
> Je tremble plus tiens.



Pareil que le Chat love. 

Bizarre, moi j'ai mal au ventre. Enfin non, pas _vraiment_ mal, disons que je vais peut-être vomir (désolée pour la poésie du message :rose.

Comprends pô . D'habitude je tolère très bien le café. 

Je vous donnerai des niouzes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Un seul rem&#232;de ! En prendre 5 autres tr&#232;s vite !


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> En m&#234;me temps c'est peinard pour lui, &#224; part si St&#233;phaaaaaaAAAAaaanie se sent pas bieeeeen !
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mais &#231;a aller ouais! 

Moi je suis grande d'abord, je veux aller avec les zadultes :love:. La preuve : j'ai des ch'veux BLANCS comme vous  .

J'ai du bouffer un laitage pas frais ( = je commence &#224; &#234;tre sceptique sur ma sup&#233;rette de quartier :mouais: : ils stockent des produits dans leur cour, doivent pas &#234;tre des pros de la cha&#238;ne du froid ceux-l&#224.

La pomme passe nickel... enfin, j'esp&#232;re! 

Merci de vot'soutien, c'est pas le tout mais j'ai une grosse journ&#233;e demain. Faut que je m'occupe de mon avenir. 

Blurp.


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...) puis BackCat, tu verras, est *tr&#232;s tr&#232;s z'adulte.*
> (...)
> *Tu verras, tu t'apercevras m&#234;me pas que c'est le matin !*



Ok &#231;a roule, Mea Culpa, j'avais compris qu'on me laissait avec le pitit mattieu. Mais si c'est pour garder leChat, c'est une autre histoire : les chats moi, j'adore &#231;a, je les ma&#238;trise du regard en un rien de temps :style: 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *...et qu'on est pas rentr&#233;s !
> *



Ah ouaaais, &#224; ce stade, c'est plusss que de l'entente cordiale dites-moi... M'en vais laisser un commentaire sur ton site &#224; l'intention de P&#233;pita moi... (nan, je suis m&#234;me pas jalouz' :love:, c'est pas vrai... (vraiment pas, c'est uneu blagounette )



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (fais une pause sur la caf&#233;, l&#224;, &#224; mon avis), ton ami BackCat (car ce sera ton ami, apr&#232;s) ira fout' le feu &#224; ta sup&#233;rette pour te venger, *ce sera rigolo.*
> :love: :love:



Que des bonnes z'id&#233;es mon bon Roberto. Nickel.    

Sur ce, zou! au lit. Parce que personne ne fera la journ&#233;e de demain &#224; ma place.

Bien &#224; vous.

Votre d&#233;vou&#233;e serviteuse 

NPPT : nan, pas du Banania&#169;, &#224; la limite du bon 100&#37; cacao VanHouten&#169;, ok&#233; mais pas ce truc bien trop sucr&#233; l&#224;. Toutes mes drogues sont 100% pures, mou&#233;.


----------



## Nexka (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon. Le chat dort.
> La baby-sitter est nase.
> Le drôle est assommé par l'aquavit que j'ai mis dans son biberon du soir...
> _*On y va ??*_
> ...


Je peux venir :rose:   

:love:


----------



## Nexka (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Dis, tu connais nos numéros de mobile si y a un gros problème ?_
> _Ah dommaaaage... !_



   

Fait le malin  Je vais t'appeler anonymement toutes les heures... Il va devenir super romantique le rendez vous   


Ok promis je touche pas au chat :affraid: ... Puis je garde la pelle à neige pas loin, on sait jamais... :affraid:
Tout à coup je sais pas trop si j'ai envie de regarder des films d'horreurs avec... lui... Si prés. :hein:


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

> Bon. J'ai dû approcher les 25 aujourd'hui.


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

Alors vous etes allé au resto les parents?
Et le petit il a bien dormi? ...... pas facile le reveil avec le changement d'heure pour aller à l'école hein?
Le raton il est parti chasser je pense...






*Bon café du matin les gens !
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Pareil que le Chat love.
> 
> Bizarre, moi j'ai mal au ventre. Enfin non, pas _vraiment_ mal, disons que je vais peut-être vomir (désolée pour la poésie du message :rose.
> 
> ...



Et des fraises ... As tu envie de fraises ? :mouais:   :affraid:


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous... Vous avez passé une bonne nuit....    

Le café vient de passer... QUi n'en veut??? Roberto, Ned, Elisnice, Rexka.... Le chat, 

Dépéchez vous si va vous dis... Il il a déja beaucoups de monde au boulot, ça risque d'être difficile pour que tout le monde ais sa tasse... (Ou sa bassine...    )

Allé, debout la dedans...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et des fraises ... As tu envie de fraises ? :mouais:  :affraid:


 
Voyons Pascal... Elle a pas l'age pour ces choses là....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

ouiiiiii, j'arrive. j'ai mon mug.

Kékun veut des croissants tout chauds?


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ouiiiiii, j'arrive. j'ai mon mug.
> 
> Kékun veut des croissants tout chauds?


 
OOUUUIII... J'ai aussi prévu des chocolatines pour qui n'en veux.... Et des langues de chats... (Mais pour ca, il va falloir s'arranger avec BackCat....


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

Miam les croissants !!!






Pains aux chocos Miam aussi....(j'ai pas oubli&#233; les fraises pour la demoiselle l&#224


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Miam les croissants !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robertav ! Sors de ce corps !


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Robertav ! Sors de ce corps !



Nous fusionnons, nous fusionnons...par l'esprit j'entends hein...:love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Nous fusionnons, nous fusionnons...par l'esprit j'entends hein...:love:


 
Mais vous faites ce que vous voulez.... Faitent comme si on était pas là....


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Mais vous faites ce que vous voulez.... Faitent comme si on &#233;tait pas l&#224;....



Mais il est bien curieux le petit toulousain l&#244;....
_(bon em m&#234;me temps &#224; son age je fesait pareil hein)_

T'as mang&#233; tout ton d&#233;jeuner dej&#224; tou&#233;?

T'as bu ton bol?
 

Ptin Roberto, tu l'as pas emmen&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cole lui?
Il reste &#224; la maison today?


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Mais il est bien curieux le petit toulousain lô....
> _(bon em même temps à son age je fesait pareil hein)_
> 
> T'as mangé tout ton déjeuner dejà toué?
> ...



 

Oui... J'ai fini ma bassine...    



> Ptin Roberto, tu l'as pas emmené à l'école lui?
> Il reste à la maison today?


 
Et non, Il ne m'a pas amené à l'école... Je suis au boulot... Et j'y suis allé tout seul... Comme un grand...


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _
> Bon, je veux bien un café, mais *du bien brutal* hein, si possible, un café qui soit au café ce que la téquila artisanale clandestine est aux apéritifs, tu vois ?
> :hein:
> :sleep:_


_

Je vois...je vois...Alors tu as :

*Le vrai Café Brutal !!*
Franskrostat kaffe. Starkt, passar utmärkt som cafe.
Magvänligt. Lite garvsyror.






Sinon après tu as :

*L' Espresso bla  !!!
Un des expresso les plus costaud du monde*
Italiensk/Fransk rostat kaffe. 
Medelstarkt! En tradiotionell Espresso fortissimo.






Et au final en bien costaud aussi je te propose :

*L' Apelsin kaffe
dit aussi café Naranja...
Attention l'affiche est trompeuse, la mandarine c'est juste pour le gout, mais ca tape bien quand même*
Kaffe medelstark av Colombia + Guatemala smaksatt med äkta apelsin olja+aromer.






As you want mister Cabalero !!!
 _


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

T'es trop fort Ned...  

Pour moi, aurais tu quelque chose de doux mais pas trop, voluptieux, mystérieux... Le tout dans un café.... Tu peux me trouver ça mon amis...


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> T'es trop fort Ned...
> 
> Pour moi, aurais tu quelque chose de doux mais pas trop, voluptieux, mystérieux... Le tout dans un café.... Tu peux me trouver ça mon amis...



*Tiens ça !!*






C'est un peu comme si tu buvais de la flotte mais parfumé au café.....


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Mouais.... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

Merci... Je vais me débrouiller...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oh oui, s'il te plait, lui colle pas _un truc qui &#233;nerve_ dans son bib' !
> :afraid:


 
Ah &#231;a... C'est sur que ca ne va pas trop m'&#233;nerv&#233;.... C'est sur....:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

AU fait, elle dors encore elisnice?


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> _J' t'en pose des questions ?  _
> _:mouais:_


 
Oh OH on se calme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moi aussi je peux crier!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zyrol (27 Mars 2007)

Un peu de nervosité dans l'air ?   trop de cafeine peut être ?  

Tentez une infusion....:rose:


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Un peu de nervosité dans l'air ?  trop de cafeine peut être ?
> 
> Tentez une infusion....:rose:


 
Oh yes... Why not!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Hum hum&#8230; :mouais:

/s'&#233;tire
/fait craquer ses doigts

Bon.

D&#233;j&#224; 10.

Jusque l&#224;, &#231;a va&#8230;

Merci pour l'hospitalit&#233; Rob'


----------



## Zyrol (27 Mars 2007)

c'est ma tourn&#233;e


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

QQuuooii!!!! 10... Mais il n'est que 11 heures....  

On arrive Zyrol... On arrive...


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

> Bon.
> 
> Déjà 10.



re - 

Mais vous buvez des minis tasses ou des mugs ????? Moi qui pensait que j'en buvais trop quand j'etais a 6 mugs par jour ... ben puree !!!


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (je compte par tranches de douze heures, tiens, ce sera plus pratique et identifiable que _par jour_, ce qui ne signifie pas grand chose en ce moment !  )


 
Tu as cas te coucher le soir au lieu de boire des cafés devant le forum... Ca t'apprendra...


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

> Six mugs c'est une cafetière, c'est ça ?



C'est une grande cafetiere ou de petits mugs alors 

Quand je vivais chez mes parents, je me faisais une cafetiere le matin, mais c'etait du genre 3 mugs. Et c'etait meilleur que ce %$#@& de Maxwell a la c** :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> QQuuooii!!!! 10... Mais il n'est que 11 heures....
> 
> On arrive Zyrol... On arrive...


C'est que je d&#233;marre t&#244;t moi&#8230;

Je dois boire entre 2 et 3 cafeti&#232;res par jour. 10 gobelets, &#231;a me fait une cafeti&#232;re en gros.  Oui. je sais. C'est beaucoup.


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4217166 a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je démarre tôt moi


 
Tu commence à quelle heure le matin?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

C'est variable. Mais mon premier caf&#233; est vers 6 heures.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Tu commence à quelle heure le matin?


8 heures. J'ai 2 heures d'EPS, et apr&#232;s LV2 espagnol avant d'attaquer les maths. 
Il est un peu relou le prof de maths &#224; nous lacher 5 minutes apr&#232;s la sonnerie parce qu'apr&#232;s on doit faire la queue au r&#233;fectoire. 

Mais c'est cool le mardi parce que je finis &#224; 15h30.


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2007)

Je commence tot aussi, surtout que je bosse chez moi, donc quand je me leve, des que je me prends le cafe devant l'ordi a lire les news, c'est ma premiere tasse.

Aujourd'hui j'ai bu deux tasses ce matin, et deux cet aprem ... ben pas loupe, j'ai l'estomac qui crampe ... je voulais tester ... Maxwell l'a fait 

Faut dire qu le regime alimentaire/boisson de ce pays me reussit pas toujours et m'a fragilise l'estomac en qq annees.


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4217178 a dit:
			
		

> C'est variable. Mais mon premier café est vers 6 heures.


 
Ah, moi, c'est à 7 heures... Aprés, c'est 8 heures en arrivant au boulot, à 8 heures 30 quand tout le monde est arrivé, à 10 heures aussi...

Déjà, ça commence à faire pas mal pour une demi journée...  

Et je ne vous dis pas l'après midi... Sachant que je fini entre 17 heures et 19 heures 30... :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (27 Mars 2007)

Purée :affraid: Et moi qui culpabilise quand je bois 1 café par jour :affraid: :hein: 

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

Oui, mais avec six sucres, trois louches de sirop d'&#233;rable et un demi pot de miel, il y a de quoi, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Purée :affraid: Et moi qui culpabilise quand je bois 1 café par jour :affraid: :hein:
> 
> :rateau:


 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais avec six sucres, trois louches de sirop d'érable et un demi pot de miel, il y a de quoi, nan ? :rateau:


 
Si c'est le cas... Tu fais bien de culpabiliser....


----------



## Nexka (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais avec six sucres, trois louches de sirop d'érable et un demi pot de miel, il y a de quoi, nan ? :rateau:



Bah non quoi  Le miel et le sirop d'érable c'est plein de bonne vertues pour la santé :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2007)

Que j'aime ta couleur...
café"... :love: 






_C'est la première fois que je me sers du café comme "matériel".... :rose:
Grug, NED... _
_Je n'aime pas que le café...  _



P.S : 7 ou 8 café (mug) de la journée...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Moi, j'aime bien, je trouve que ça rejoute énormément de couleur, de douceur à un dessin... 

T'es un artiste Tirhum


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et des fraises ... As tu envie de fraises ? :mouais:   :affraid:



Non non, rien &#224; craindre, si y'a un truc dont je suis s&#251;re, c'est bien &#231;a. Ouf. Merci.



matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous...


 Bonjour Matthieu. Bienv'nu. _(ah non, je me trompe de fil,d&#233;sol&#233;e)_



matthieu2278 a dit:


> Voyons Pascal... Elle a pas l'age pour ces choses l&#224;....



Viens par l&#224; que je te montre.  Oups, non tu es un enfant, c'est pas permis. Bient&#244;t mon 'tit chou, bient&#244;t. 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ben voil&#224;. Je dois tourner &#224; cinq/six par tranche de douze heures...
> :love:
> (je compte par tranches de douze heures, tiens, ce sera plus pratique et identifiable que _par jour_, ce qui ne signifie pas grand chose en ce moment !  )



Tout pareil Roberto, tout pareil. Au fait, quand je dis "A plus tard dans les bars", je parle du BarMacG, biens&#251;r  (et c'est aussi pour la rime, une fa&#231;on de se saluer dans le _milieu_.   



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 8 heures. J'ai 2 heures d'EPS, et apr&#232;s LV2 espagnol avant d'attaquer les maths.
> Il est un peu relou le prof de maths &#224; nous lacher 5 minutes apr&#232;s la sonnerie parce qu'apr&#232;s on doit faire la queue au r&#233;fectoire.
> 
> Mais c'est cool le mardi parce que je finis &#224; 15h30.



 qu'ul est cun lu.  C'est pas possib'. BackCat, il faut songer &#224; le mettre &#224; la calle, je n'en peux plus de le lire et de me tordre de rire. Remarque, &#231;a fait les abdos, c'est bonnard en d&#233;but de printemps, c'est le moment quoi. Comme tu veux mon chat. 

*Sinon* : MERCI &#224; tous de vos attentions ici ou l&#224;, et l&#224; encore. Tout ceci est charmant &#224; lire au retour du taf. :love: _Sluuurp, se sirote un caf&#233; bien violent comme beaucoup aiment ici.
_

Je viens de m'en pr&#233;parer un litre &#224; la cafeti&#232;re italienne, il sera bu avant ce soir. Il me faut deux heures pour le boire. Donc,* pour mattieu et Ed* : 50cl par heure, soit deux mugs. :mouais: Pas tant que &#231;a en fait.

Salut bien.


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bonjour Matthieu. Bienv'nu. _(ah non, je me trompe de fil,d&#233;sol&#233;e)_



Bonjour &#224; toi notre steph'....    



> Viens par l&#224; que je te montre. Oups, non tu es un enfant, c'est pas permis. Bient&#244;t mon 'tit chou, bient&#244;t.


 
Et j'ai l'age d'abord...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

De plus, j'ai une question qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet, mais j'y pense en buvant une partie du sujet... mouais: )

Pourquoi il y a des gens qui ont des parrains et moi j'en ai pas?????? 

*Vous trouvez ca normal vous???     *

*C'est pô juste...*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> De plus, j'ai une question qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet, mais j'y pense en buvant une partie du sujet... mouais: )
> 
> Pourquoi il y a des gens qui ont des parrains et moi j'en ai pas??????
> 
> ...


:mouais:


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a des gens qui ont des parrains et moi j'en ai pas??????



Mais non mais &#231;a sert &#224; rien les parrains, &#231;a fait juste un truc &#224; mettre dans sa signature   et puis, maintenant que tu es &#224; l'aise au Bar, avec les modos et quelques vieux-pas-sages du forum, tu n'en as plus besoin.

Id&#233;e : tu peux choisir toi-m&#234;me ton parrain de fa&#231;on unilat&#233;rale, tu ajoutes juste "filleul de untel", m&#234;me si l'aut' il ajoute pas "parrain de...", &#231;a sera d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a.


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a des gens qui ont des parrains et moi j'en ai pas??????



C'est parceque Roberto h&#233;site....


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> :mouais:



Quoi :mouais:


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais non mais ça sert à rien les parrains, ça fait juste un truc à mettre dans sa signature   et puis, maintenant que tu es à l'aise au Bar, avec les modos et quelques vieux-pas-sages du forum, tu n'en as plus besoin.
> 
> Idée : tu peux choisir toi-même ton parrain de façon unilatérale, tu ajoutes juste "filleul de untel", même si l'aut' il ajoute pas "parrain de...", ça sera déjà ça.



A daccord... je le fais alors


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à toi elisnice...

Merci belle elisnice  ... Sans toi, je ne serrai rien... 

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

En tout cas, vue l'orthographe, tu pourrais &#234;tre parrain&#233; par Toys ou Mackie&#8230; Te plains pas, tu vois ? T'as le choix.


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Désolé...     J'ai de gros soucis en aurtografe    

Je rigole dessus... Mais ça me pénalise énormément...  

Et oui Roberto... C'est ce verbe là...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mars 2007)

Bah, c'est l'époque des érections...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir.... Y a pas grand monde ce soir pour le caf&#233;.... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

Roberto, Ned, Elisnice, St&#233;phanie, BackCat, Guytantakul... Personne ne veut de caf&#233;...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Ah, j'ai eu peur... Avec les pépitos®, je prendrais bien une grande tasse de café.... 

    ... Il te reste des langues de chat???


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Bonne soirée, Rob' (bon courage si tu travailles), Matthieu, BackCat, Stéphanie, guytan, Ned tout le monde bonne soirée, bonne nuit !
> Soyez sages.
> 
> :love:



Bonne nuit elisnice... Fait de beaux rêves... A demain...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> @matthieu : pas pour toi, les langues de chat !



ET pourquoi pas pour moi.....


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon là pour les z'adultes émancipé(e)s : j'ai du café, du chaud bouillant, plein.
> Il va falloir.
> 
> :love:
> :love:



Hop. Un mug en passant et d'la route. J'ai des boissons-pour-adulte qui m'attendent moi ce soir. :love:  Rrrrhâ, ces potes qui passent à l'improviste :love:. J'adore. Mais si je traine par ici pendant qu'ils ont là, 'vont encore m'appeler *geek* ceux-là.  



elisnice a dit:


> Soyez sages.
> 
> :love:



Je vais y penser ouais. On est que mardi soir, faut pas déconner là.


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :sleep:
> Je fais comme Matthieu ce soir, moi : je vais me coucher ! (ben oui, faut récupérer des folles nuits des fois  )
> Bonne soirée, Rob' (bon courage si tu travailles), Matthieu, BackCat, Stéphanie, guytan, Ned tout le monde bonne soirée, bonne nuit !
> Soyez sages.
> ...


'nuit, "tata Élise" !!...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> _ quand c'est fini, ça recommence _
> 
> Mmmmhhh, tout ce beau monde pour me border !
> (y en a du plus beau que d'autre )
> ...



Y a pas grand monde ce soir....  

Je te borde si tu veux.... Après au pieu...


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Par contre, toi, c'est l'heure, l&#224;.*
> 
> 
> Oui oui : _m&#234;me si on est mercredi demain..._ :mouais:








Et non... Je dors pas....      Mercredi ou pas, je travaille...    

Bonne nuit &#224; tous... A demain...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Bon. Rob' ? On se l'prend ce petit dernier ?


----------



## Redoch (28 Mars 2007)

Ils ne sont pas couchés à cette heure là....  
Je vais aller faire un somme je crois:sleep: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Ouaip. Un dernier caf&#233;  "de cowboy".
Avec Phil &#224; la guitare, Tom &#224; la kena, m&#233;zigue &#224; la guimbarde, jusqu'&#224; la nuit noire&#8230;

Bon, je t'embrasse mon grand  Me l&#232;ve dans moins de 3 heures, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; l'impression d'avoir suc&#233; une brique toute la soir&#233;e, le r&#233;veil sera p&#226;teux ou ne sera pas.

Bon courage &#224; toi qui bosses 

@+

PS : sans sucre. Juste un caf&#233; avec une tasse autour 
RPS : Ah&#8230; sympa ton traitement de "mon" sujet  Au moins, t'as jou&#233; le jeu toi


----------



## apenspel (28 Mars 2007)

Un fil sur le caf&#233; ?! J'aurais du venir plus souvent au bar. Je ne bois quasi rien d'autre. 2 sucres, toujours, c'est &#231;a qui &#233;veille : imm&#233;diatement assimil&#233; par l'organisme, brul&#233; en 15 minutes, un coup de fouet. Ce n'est qu'apr&#232;s que la caf&#233;ine commence &#224; agir.

On l'a d&#233;j&#224; dit ? Scusez, je d&#233;barque.


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mars 2007)

A ce stade de la nuit, soit je me fais un Bodum&#174; bien serr&#233;, soit je m'endors jusqu'&#224; 12h. 

J'opte pour la premi&#232;re option, car c'est pas tout &#231;a mais j'ai du boulot ... faut que je fouille dans Port-Folio.     


 



PS: Bienv'nu au bar Apenspel, t'vas voir comme on y est bien.


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous.... Alors, bien dormis....     

J'ai fais le café... Qui qui est intéressé... Rob', Steph', BackCat... J'oublis Apenspel...

    

Y te plais mon dessin Roberto?...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Il va m'en falloir un double expresso ultra serré, y'a des jours comme ça, on sait à l'avance que la journée va être longue.


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Il va m'en falloir un double expresso ultra serré, y'a des jours comme ça, on sait à l'avance que la journée va être longue.


 
Pour moi c'est parreil... Une grosse journée...   

Je me demande si je me sert un verre de café ou si je met directement le sucre dans la cafétière et je bois mon café à la carafe....    

Bon courage à toi Odré


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2007)

Verse la cafeti&#232;re directement dans le sucrier... 
_&#199;a m'est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233;, les matins "d'enc&#233;phalorectomie"...._ :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est parreil... Une grosse journée...
> 
> Je me demande si je me sert un verre de café ou si je met directement le sucre dans la cafétière et je bois mon café à la carafe....
> 
> Bon courage à toi Odré



Le café déjà sucré à réchauffer c'est pas génial.

Merci. Bonne journée


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Le café déjà sucré à réchauffer c'est pas génial.
> 
> Merci. Bonne journée


 
Pourquoi réchauffée.... Je pensais la boire d'un coups...


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Verse la cafetière directement dans le sucrier...
> _Ça m'est déjà arrivé, les matins "d'encéphalorectomie"...._ :casse:


 
    Alors là.... Je dis Bravo à toi....


----------



## Chang (28 Mars 2007)

15h ... premier cafe car hier soir soiree tres arrosee ... levage tardif :rose:

Superbe journee, la fenetre derriere l'ordi me donne un apercu de la vie de quartier, au bas de ma maison. Tout le monde est en t-shirt, les jupes reapparaissent, exit les pantalons :love:

Encore deux a trois heures avant que la journee ne sombre dans l'obscurite, j'en profites donc pour me remettre la tete en place avec un cafe serre et commencer a bosser un peu quand meme 

Bonne journee a toutes et a tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Bon.

Mettons fin &#224; un mythe absurde : le caf&#233; ne r&#233;veille pas.

:sleep:

M&#234;me plusieurs caf&#233;s d'ailleurs. C'est pareil.
:hosto:


----------



## samoussa (28 Mars 2007)

Je vous présente le pire café que j'ai jamais bu de mon existence. A tel point que je l'ai pris en photo.  et servi par un type d'une mauvaise humeur...un vrai plaisir 





​


----------



## Chang (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4218278 a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> Mettons fin à un mythe absurde : le café ne réveille pas.
> 
> ...



La cafeine est quand meme un stimulant. Elle peut empecher de dormir, question de dose et de morphologie. Je sens bien un changement d'etat quand j'ai bu plusieurs cafes, une excitation, la jambe gauche qui sautille ... 

Bon, le fait que ce soit une boisson chaude doit aider a reveiller plus que la cafeine, mais bon, ca n'est pas sans effet la cafeine non plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4218278 a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> Mettons fin &#224; un mythe absurde : le caf&#233; ne r&#233;veille pas.
> 
> ...





Chang a dit:


> La cafeine est quand meme un stimulant. Elle peut empecher de dormir, question de dose et de morphologie. Je sens bien un changement d'etat quand j'ai bu plusieurs cafes, une excitation, la jambe gauche qui sautille ...
> 
> Bon, le fait que ce soit une boisson chaude doit aider a reveiller plus que la cafeine, mais bon, ca n'est pas sans effet la cafeine non plus.



Selon une &#233;tude publi&#233;e dans Science et Vie il y a pas mal de temps, il faudrait boire cinq &#224; six litres de robusta ou une trentaine de litres de "pur arabica" par jour pour noter un effet physiologique mesurable de la caf&#233;&#239;ne sur l'organisme.

Dans le m&#234;me article, ils donnaient les r&#233;sultats d'une exp&#233;rience men&#233;e en "double aveugle" (ce qui signifie que ni ceux qui prennent le produit, ni ceux qui l'administre ne savent si c'est le produit ou le placebo, le caf&#233; ou le d&#233;ca dans le cas qui nous int&#233;resse) &#224; d&#233;montr&#233; &#224; propos du "caf&#233; qui emp&#234;che de dormir" que ceux qui prenaient du d&#233;ca en pensant que c'&#233;tait du "vrai" caf&#233; subissaient des troubles du sommeil, alors que ceux qui prenaient du vrai caf&#233; pensant que c'&#233;tait du d&#233;ca dormaient bien. Effet placebo quand tu nous tiens ... 

Autre d&#233;tail : Meilleur est le caf&#233; (plus d'ar&#244;me il a), moins de caf&#233;&#239;ne il contient, donc, le "caf&#233; fort qui doit bien emp&#234;cher de dormir" est encore celui qui pose effectivement le moins de probl&#232;me si on &#233;limine le dit effet placebo.

Les chiffres :

- Robusta : 25 &#224; 30&#37; de caf&#233;&#239;ne
- Arabica : 5 &#224; 6% de caf&#233;&#239;ne
- D&#233;caf&#233;&#239;n&#233; : de 3 &#224; 3,5% de caf&#233;&#239;ne

Donc, mon cher Chaton, et n&#233;anmoins estim&#233; coll&#232;gue, je confirme : le caf&#233; n'emp&#234;che pas de dormir, et donc ne r&#233;veille pas. 

Par contre, il constitue un rem&#232;de souverain contre "la bouche p&#226;teuse de fin de sieste" 

EDIT : Ah oui, la boisson chaude, j'ai failli oublier : en cas de difficult&#233; &#224; s'endormir, l'absorbtion d'une boisson chaude favorise l'endormissement, donc, &#231;a n'est pas &#231;a non plus qui r&#233;veille. Pit&#234;t l'arriv&#233;e du chef de service dans le bureau, attir&#233; l&#224; par le bruit des ronflements ...


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

Tu es notre maître à tous Pascal....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je me demande s'il ne va pas falloir scinder ce fil en deux, un sur le caf&#233;, et l'autre sur les machines &#224; caf&#233; !
> 
> &#8230;/&#8230;
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4218462 a dit:
			
		

>



Oui, je sais, mais certains posts me donnaient &#224; penser qu'un petit rappel de vaccin ne serait pas totalement inutile, vu que les nouveaux arrivants ne lisent pas forc&#233;ment tout depuis le d&#233;but 

Roberto, tu sais, moi, je n'ai pas toujours &#233;t&#233; ind&#233;pendant, j'ai eu des chefs de services, je le suis m&#234;me devenu, &#224; un moment


----------



## Chang (28 Mars 2007)

Tout le monde reagit differement, dire que ca n'empeche pas de dormir, je trouve ca abusé. La cafeine est un excitant.

Cela dépend beaucoup de combien de café tu mets dans ton filtre. C'est bien joli de dire 5 ou 6 litres, mais bon, de quoi ? Expresso ? leger ? Ca n'a rien a voir. Tu prends un expresso super serré, m'étonnerait que tu fasses une bonne sieste après ... C'est la le concept du café serré, fort, concentré, comme ton pastis, tu le sens quand il est fort. 

Maintenant si tous les jours depuis des années, comme certains auteurs de ce fil, tu bois 25 tasses par jour, alors effectivement, il va te falloir 30 litres pour que ca te change le comportement. Il en est de meme pour l'alcool ou le cannabis par exemple, ton corps s'habitue.

Boire une boisson chaude le matin peut tres bien te remettre au lit, mais le fait de se mettre qqchose dans l'estomac qui n'a rien vu depuis 10/12h, ca le reveille, le chaud "remonte" la temperature de ton corps, il y a changement, ca reveille. De meme une boisson tres froide, ou la fameuse douche froide, ca réveille aussi.

Maintenant "reveiller" c'est tres subjectif comme mot ... 

Donc bon, dire que la cafeine n'a aucun effet ou si peu qu'on ne peu le discerner, faut pas exagere hein.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2007)

Tain, Roberto il a jamais fum&#233; d'p&#232;tes! 

Hin hin, woah la teuhon, h&#233;, le hazbine, pfouarf!


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tain, Roberto il a jamais fumé d'pètes!
> Hin hin, woah la teuhon, hé, le hazbine, pfouarf!



Moi aussi, tfaçon je fume pas....
Mais bon c'est un autre fil ça...


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mars 2007)

_Piqu&#233; dans laRecherche du 01/01/2004, par Fabienne LeMarchand (extraits).
_


"*Le caf&#233; est-il une drogue ?
*Vous &#234;tes accro au &#171; petit noir &#187; du matin ? Pas d'inqui&#233;tude : le caf&#233; ne d&#233;clenche que tr&#232;s rarement des ph&#233;nom&#232;nes de d&#233;pendance. En cas d'arr&#234;t brutal de la consommation, on peut se sentir irritable, fatigu&#233; ou souffrir de c&#233;phal&#233;es, mais ces signes de sevrage persistent au plus vingt-quatre ou quarante-huit heures apr&#232;s la derni&#232;re prise. C'est le cas pour ceux qui, le week-end, arr&#234;tent de boire du caf&#233; et souffrent de maux de t&#234;te : priv&#233;s de caf&#233;ine, les vaisseaux sanguins du cerveau se dilatent, augmentant la pression intracr&#226;nienne &#224; l'origine des c&#233;phal&#233;es. Cependant, cette forme de d&#233;pendance n'a rien &#224; voir avec celle engendr&#233;e par la nicotine, l'alcool ou certaines drogues [fig. 1].



*Le caf&#233; emp&#234;che-t-il de dormir ?
*Oui. Le caf&#233; est un stimulant bien connu du syst&#232;me nerveux central. On sait aujourd'hui qu'il doit cet effet &#224; la caf&#233;ine, un alcalo&#239;de naturel qui a &#233;t&#233; isol&#233; en 1820 par le chimiste allemand Friedrich Ferdinand Runge. Les exp&#233;riences ont montr&#233; que l'ingestion de ce compos&#233; trente &#224; soixante minutes avant le coucher  chez certaines personnes 20 &#224; 40 milligrammes suffisent, soit moins d'une tasse de caf&#233;  allonge le temps d'endormissement et raccourcit la dur&#233;e de sommeil total. La caf&#233;ine agit tr&#232;s rapidement : absorb&#233;e par le tube digestif, elle s'accumule dans le sang qui la transporte vers les organes et le syst&#232;me nerveux ; elle parvient au cerveau en cinq minutes. L&#224;, elle se fixe sur les r&#233;cepteurs de l'ad&#233;nosine, puissant r&#233;gulateur du sommeil, ce qui d&#233;clenche une cascade de r&#233;actions chimiques qui prolongent l'&#233;veil et augmentent la vigilance. La concentration de caf&#233;ine dans le sang est maximale une heure apr&#232;s l'ingestion. Elle est divis&#233;e par deux au bout de quatre &#224; six heures. L'alcalo&#239;de est ensuite d&#233;grad&#233; dans le foie par une enzyme (le cytochrome) dont l'efficacit&#233; est renforc&#233;e par certains m&#233;dicaments (antibiotiques ou sulfamides par exemple) et par les hydrocarbures polycycliques contenus dans le tabac. Inversement, l'oestradiol contenu dans les contraceptifs oraux ou certaines classes d'anti-ulc&#233;reux ralentissent l'activit&#233; de cette enzyme : la caf&#233;ine reste alors plus longtemps dans le sang et a des effets prolong&#233;s. C'est aussi le cas chez les femmes enceintes, qui peuvent ressentir les effets de la caf&#233;ine pendant toute une journ&#233;e. Depuis quelques ann&#233;es, les biologistes exp&#233;rimentent une &#171; caf&#233;ine &#224; lib&#233;ration prolong&#233;e &#187;. L'objectif ? Am&#233;liorer la vigilance de certains professionnels (pilotes, militaires, etc.). La caf&#233;ine pure est associ&#233;e, dans une g&#233;lule, &#224; un liant qui en assure la diffusion progressive lors de l'ingestion et dans le sang.


*Pourquoi l'expresso et le caf&#233; filtre n'ont-ils pas le m&#234;me go&#251;t ?
*Dans les cafeti&#232;res &#224; filtre ou &#224; piston, le caf&#233; est infus&#233; : l'eau frissonnante qui est vers&#233;e sur l'agr&#233;gat peu compact de particules de caf&#233; torr&#233;fi&#233; entra&#238;ne la majeure partie des substances solubles pr&#233;sentes dans la mouture, dont la quasi- totalit&#233; de la caf&#233;ine et de nombreux acides (citrique, malique ou chlorog&#233;nique). L'expresso est pr&#233;par&#233; en un temps beaucoup plus court (trente secondes en moyenne contre quatre &#224; six minutes pour le caf&#233; filtre) en faisant passer une petite quantit&#233; d'eau chaude (entre 92 &#176;C et 94 &#176;C) sous pression (de 9 atmosph&#232;res) &#224; travers un bloc de caf&#233; torr&#233;fi&#233; finement moulu et comprim&#233;. Seule une petite partie des acides et 60 &#224; 70 &#37; de la caf&#233;ine sont entra&#238;n&#233;s dans la tasse. Les pressions &#233;lev&#233;es permettent aussi l'extraction d'huile aromatis&#233;e : une &#233;mulsion se forme sur le dessus de la tasse (la fameuse mousse) dans laquelle les compos&#233;s aromatiques volatils restent pi&#233;g&#233;s. Pour r&#233;ussir un expresso, la mouture doit &#234;tre fine et bien dos&#233;e, et la dur&#233;e d'extraction de l'ordre de trente secondes. Au-del&#224;, le caf&#233; a un go&#251;t de br&#251;l&#233;. En de&#231;&#224;, il reste clair, et la mousse manque d'&#233;paisseur. La quantit&#233; de caf&#233;ine est d'autant plus &#233;lev&#233;e que la dur&#233;e d'extraction est longue. *Cons&#233;quence : contrairement &#224; ce que l'on pourrait penser, un &#171; petit noir &#187; bien serr&#233; est moins riche en caf&#233;ine qu'un caf&#233; long*. 

*Trouve-t-on de la caf&#233;ine ailleurs que dans le caf&#233; ?
*Oui. Cet alcalo&#239;de est pr&#233;sent dans les feuilles, les semences et les fruits de plus de 60 plantes, le th&#233;, le cacao ou le cola &#233;tant les plus connus. Ainsi, 4 tasses de caf&#233; apportent autant de caf&#233;ine que 8 tasses de th&#233;, 150 grammes de chocolat noir ou 7 canettes de cola. La caf&#233;ine entre dans la composition de nombreux m&#233;dicaments comme certains antimigraineux, des antalgiques et des excitants. Les sportifs doivent d'ailleurs s'en m&#233;fier : am&#233;liorant la capacit&#233; respiratoire et l'endurance &#224; l'effort, la caf&#233;ine est consid&#233;r&#233;e comme un produit dopant et leur est interdite. On la retrouve aussi dans des cr&#232;mes amincissantes : facilement absorb&#233;e par la peau, elle permet le fractionnement des graisses accumul&#233;es dans les adipocytes. En se fixant sur les r&#233;cepteurs de l'ad&#233;nosine, elle sti- mule les enzymes de d&#233;gradation des graisses, les lipases. Par voie orale, l'ingestion de 100 milligrammes de caf&#233;ine augmente de 16 % les d&#233;penses &#233;nerg&#233;tiques sur deux heures."

Voil&#224; qui mettra tout le monde d'accord. 

_(... sauf les mod&#233;rateurs : si les droits d'auteurs s'appliquent &#224; cette diffusion d'extraits d'archives, supprimez. Merci)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Donc bon, dire que la cafeine n'a aucun effet ou si peu qu'on ne peu le discerner, faut pas exagere hein.



Ça n'est pas moi qui le dit, il s'agissait (pour la quantité à absorber pour pouvoir en mesurer les effets), d'une étude menée par l'INSERM, avec le concours de l'Assistance Publique-hopitaux de Paris.

Par ailleurs, ainsi que je le précisais plus haut, plus ton café te parait "fort", moins il contient de caféïne. Ça n'est pas elle qui donne son goût (arôme) au café, juste son amertume. Pour te donner une idée, chaque comprimé de caféïne qu'on me donnait à l'armée lorsque je devais assumer une écoute permanente de 24 h (j'étais "radio") équivalait à trois litres de café selon la notice (on les prenait par deux, deux à trois prises en fin de service).

Pour l'équivalence, on parle de café "perco", où la dose de café et la tasse ou on le met sont standards.


----------



## jugnin (28 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> _ Truc vachement long, genre moi je lis La Recherche aux toilettes_



Y manque une question qui me turlupine depuis un bout d'temps : 

*Pourquoi le café réchauffé est-il dégueu ?* 

Pas bouillu hein, juste un petit peu mico-ondé.



Si la question a déjà été traitée, veillez me pardonner.


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Y manque une question qui me turlupine depuis un bout d'temps :
> 
> *Pourquoi le café réchauffé est-il dégueu ?*
> 
> Pas bouillu hein, juste un petit peu mico-ondé.



Arf. Attends je cherche, j'ai un accès illimité à leurs archives grâce à mon abonnement à la Recherche-aux-toilettes (petit insolent!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Y manque une question qui me turlupine depuis un bout d'temps :
> 
> *Pourquoi le café réchauffé est-il dégueu ?*
> 
> ...



On peut imaginer que ce réchauffage agit sur certains arômes, dont la dégradation provoque ce goût.


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Y manque une question qui me turlupine depuis un bout d'temps :
> 
> *Pourquoi le café réchauffé est-il dégueu ?*
> 
> ...


 
Parce qu'il faut aérer ton micro onde entre 2 passage ... Si tu réchauffe ton café aprés avoir fait réchaffé le reste de tartiflette de la veille, c'est normal que tu trouve ton café dégueu...:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4218278 a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> Mettons fin &#224; un mythe absurde : le caf&#233; ne r&#233;veille pas.
> 
> ...


En revanche, &#231;a donne mauvaise haleine.


----------



## jugnin (28 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On peut imaginer que ce réchauffage agit sur certains arômes, dont la dégradation provoque ce goût.


 
C'est ce que j'imagine également, mais l'imagination n'est pas une démarche très scientifique (même si elle en est un préalable, 'fin bon). Comme l'amie Steph semble s'adonner a des lectures de haute voltige, j'ai pensé qu'elle aurait éventuellement pu être renseignée sur le sujet. 'fin bon.


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On peut imaginer que ce réchauffage agit sur certains arômes, dont la dégradation provoque ce goût.


 
En parlant plus sérieusement, le principe du micro onde, est de faire vibrer entre elles les particules d'eau, c'est peut être ce procédé qui déteriore le café.... :hein: :hein: :hein: 

Mais bon, steph' va nous dire pourquoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est ce que j'imagine &#233;galement, mais l'imagination n'est pas une d&#233;marche tr&#232;s scientifique (m&#234;me si elle en est un pr&#233;alable, 'fin bon). Comme l'amie Steph semble s'adonner a des lectures de haute *voltige*, j'ai pens&#233; qu'elle aurait &#233;ventuellement pu &#234;tre renseign&#233;e sur le sujet. 'fin bon.



Perso, je suis aussi abonn&#233; &#224; des "lectures de haute *vol&#233;e* " (Outre Science et Vie, il y a aussi "Le courrier du CNRS", qui n'est pas une revue de BD ) mais je n'ai pas vu d'article sur ce sujet, ni dans l'une, ni dans l'autre, pas plus que dans la "revue du m&#233;decin" qu'un ami me fait r&#233;guli&#232;rement suivre.



matthieu2278 a dit:


> En parlant plus s&#233;rieusement, le principe du micro onde, est de faire vibrer entre elles les particules d'eau



Mol&#233;cules, pas particules


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Ed a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, &#231;a donne mauvaise haleine.



Tu n'imagines pas jusqu'o&#249; je suis pr&#234;t &#224; aller pour te tenir &#224; distance, chienne lubrique !!


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mars 2007)

Tout ce que je trouve, en recoupant plusieurs sources car je ne trouve aucun article _r&#233;ellement_ consacr&#233; au sujet :rose:, c'est que le caf&#233; moulu lib&#232;re TOUS ses ar&#244;mes &#224; son premier contact avec l'eau bouillante. Le processus de r&#233;chauffage alt&#232;re donc ces subtils ar&#244;mes et lib&#232;re uniquement de l'amertume.
Pas besoin d'&#234;tre bien f&#251;t&#233; pour se douter que si l'on pouvait obtenir du bon caf&#233; autrement que par l'&#233;bouillantage de caf&#233; moulu tr&#232;s cher, on en trouverait en brique ou bouteille depuis fort longtemps.

C'est plus ou moins ce que "l'imagination" de Pascal77 nous enseignait plus haut. Rien de bien nouveau.


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Perso, je suis aussi abonné à des "lectures de haute *volée* " (Outre Science et Vie, il y a aussi "Le courrier du CNRS", qui n'est pas une revue de BD ) mais je n'ai pas vu d'article sur ce sujet, ni dans l'une, ni dans l'autre, pas plus que dans la "revue du médecin" qu'un ami me fait régulièrement suivre.
> (..)


Quelque chose, contre la BD ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2007)

Hin hin woah la teuhon, h&#233;, Roberto il lit trop vite h&#233;, v'la le hazbine h&#233;, pfouarf!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> je te conseille de garder toujours sous la main ton TextEdit©



Ah mais c'est fait, je suis pret à dégainer là. 

C'est con qu'on ait plus le fil des "pomme-C, pomme-V" je serais allé en coller un là-bas.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Trop long &#224; lire tout &#231;a. Et pas beaucoup de caf&#233;&#8230; :mouais:

Dormi que deux heures mou&#233;&#8230; Allez.

Au suivant !!! :rateau: D'autres que moi en m&#234;me temps pour une communion caf&#233;&#239;nomaniaque-au-del&#224;-des-distances ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4218722 a dit:
			
		

> Trop long à lire tout ça. Et pas beaucoup de café :mouais:
> 
> Dormi que deux heures moué Allez.
> 
> Au suivant !!! :rateau: D'autres que moi en même temps pour une communion caféïnomaniaque-au-delà-des-distances ?


Va z'y Chuck !...


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Va z'y Chuck !...



Y a pas gourrance de fil ?

D'toutes façons, vot' café c'est d'la lavasse...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Y a pas gourrance de fil ?
> 
> D'toutes façons, vot' café c'est d'la lavasse...


Et ben voil&#224;. On laisse vivre un fil poucrate de Ponk (ouais, euph&#233;misme, tout &#231;a, je sais&#8230 pour que les gens y d&#233;versent leur fiel, tout proprement, et vla qu'&#231;a d&#233;borde de partout. Alors qu'ici tout est miel et gentillesse, on nous balance du substantif en &#8211;asse &#224; tour de bras, que si t'en veux plus t'en auras quand m&#234;me ! Moi je dis non.

Voil&#224;.

Non.

Merdalor. :mouais:


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

Pour revenir au sujet de départ  ... Qui veut venir boire un café bien chaud et bien corsé sur la terrasse...


----------



## samoussa (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4218278 a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> Mettons fin à un mythe absurde : le café ne réveille pas.
> 
> ...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En revanche, ça donne mauvaise haleine.



ouais surtout celui là vu qu'après l'avoir bu tu gerbes :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> *Pourquoi le caf&#233; r&#233;chauff&#233; est-il d&#233;gueu ?*
> 
> Pas bouillu hein, juste un petit peu mico-ond&#233;.



Au MO, le r&#233;chauffement n'est pas uniforme. Certaines parties sont port&#233;es &#224; &#233;bullition d'autres non ... Donc caf&#233; un peu micro-ond&#233;, caf&#233; un peu bouillu


----------



## Nexka (28 Mars 2007)

Les abonnés à science et vie et compagnie :love:

J'ai une question moi aussi :rateau: C'est quoi qui dans le café fait faire de la tachycardie??


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Les abonnés à science et vie et compagnie :love:
> 
> J'ai une question moi aussi :rateau: C'est quoi qui dans le café fait faire de la tachycardie??



La caféine


----------



## Zyrol (28 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Les abonnés à science et vie et compagnie :love:
> 
> J'ai une question moi aussi :rateau: C'est quoi qui dans le café fait faire de la tachycardie??



je crois que c'est la cafeine.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> je crois que c'est la cafeine.



Zyrol  _un petit jus ??!!??_


@ Roberto : toi aussi


----------



## samoussa (28 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Les abonnés à science et vie et compagnie :love:
> 
> J'ai une question moi aussi :rateau: C'est quoi qui dans le café fait faire de la tachycardie??




parfois c'est l'addition  :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (28 Mars 2007)

La caféine :hein: 

Ok ok mais Steph elle a dit que dans 150g de chocolat noir il y avait autant de caféine que dans 5 tasses de café :affraid: Or je vous assure que je peux manger 150g de chocolat noir sans avoir aucun palpitement de mon petit coeur :rose: Par contre suffit d'une tasse de café filtre et là il danse la lambada   
Donc ça serait juste psycologique tout ça?


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, allez, comptez-vous !
> 
> Ce soir, je voudrais bien qu'on me fournisse en *vrais cafés* : j'ai la bouilloire et le Nescafé© :sick: à côté de mon Powa©, parce qu'une cafetière suffira pas et je vais pas me faire du kawa à 2h du mat', le gargouillis de la cafetière, ça amusera moyen...
> :hosto:
> ...



Oooh... pov'Roberto qui travaille tant pendant que nous les jeunes-pas-encore-insérés-économiquement, on boit tous les soirs  :love:.

 Tiens, cadeau : un bon café du Pérou, tout bio, tout frais, tout chaud, tout pas sucré comme tu aimes. 

_(à Starmac : et cui-là, c'est pas de la lavasse, non mais !)
_

Allez, je retourne à ma Leffe® 9°, trop bonne cette nouvelle Leffe . Z'avez remarqué ça vous : une Leffe 9°, encore mieux que la Leffe Triple. Ils nous gâtent ces moines, j'vous le dis.:love:


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> La caféine :hein:
> 
> Ok ok mais Steph elle a dit que dans 150g de chocolat noir il y avait autant de caféine que dans 5 tasses de café :affraid: Or je vous assure que je peux manger 150g de chocolat noir sans avoir aucun palpitement de mon petit coeur :rose: Par contre suffit d'une tasse de café filtre et là il danse la lambada
> Donc ça serait juste psycologique tout ça?



1°- effet placebo
2°- la bio-disponibilité d'une molécule prise sous forme liquide n'est pas la même qu'avec la forme solide / semi-solide


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> La caféine :hein:
> 
> Ok ok mais Steph elle a dit que dans 150g de chocolat noir il y avait autant de caféine que dans 5 tasses de café :affraid: Or je vous assure que je peux manger 150g de chocolat noir sans avoir aucun palpitement de mon petit coeur :rose: Par contre suffit d'une tasse de café filtre et là il danse la lambada
> Donc ça serait juste psycologique tout ça?



 
Mééé non, c'est pas psychologique : le café, ça traverse vachement plus vite l'oganisme (surtout quand il est sucré) que le chocolat qui stagne un bon moment dans notre estomac, vu que c'est du beurre de cacao bien lourd + du cacao.

Le liquide, ça file très vite vers les reins. Fais un test avec de la bière, tu sera fixée!  

Allez, je file.


----------



## samoussa (28 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Oooh... pov'Roberto qui travaille tant pendant que nous les jeunes-pas-encore-insérés-économiquement, on boit tous les soirs  :love:.


Ah mais lui aussi il boit tous les soirs, ça n'empêche pas


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

et bouffer en un coup  une barquette de 500 gr de fraises parce que je les ai vue par ici et que j'en ai dans mon frigo et que donc je suis all&#233;e chercher.....cela fait quoi ? :rateau: 

 a savoir que .........je suis allergique aux fraises     


....et maintanant je vais m'attaquer a la cafetiere


----------



## Nexka (28 Mars 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> 2°- la bio-disponibilité d'une molécule prise sous forme liquide n'est pas la même qu'avec la forme solide / semi-solide


 


stephaaanie a dit:


> Mééé non, c'est pas psychologique : le café, ça traverse vachement plus vite l'oganisme (surtout quand il est sucré) que le chocolat qui stagne un bon moment dans notre estomac, vu que c'est du beurre de cacao bien lourd + du cacao.


 
Sont fort hein  :love: :love: 



Tatave, attaque plutot le paquet de fraises tagada :love:


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2007)

Ba la nouvelle star vient juste de finir !

Bon je vais me coucher, demain est une grosse journée.
On signe pour l'achat de notre nouvel atelier de peinture a montreuil 190m2 !!!
Café à donf demain !!


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Waow !*
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...




Ouais y'a des chances...
*De grandes chances m&#234;me... *

Pour peu que ce week-end je f&#234;te ma deuxi&#232;me &#233;toile Macg&#233; !
C'est que du bonheur !!!
:love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (29 Mars 2007)

Hello les jeunes.... Enfin... Si il en reste... (Oups.. Je mélange les fils là...:hein: :hein: :hein: )

Félicitation grand Ned pour ton atelier... J'espère que tu faitera ça avec nous tous...

    

Pour Roberto: Le petit dessinateur va se coucher, oui.. Mais sans son ours®...


----------



## matthieu2278 (29 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> J'aime beaucoup "faitera", parce que *la f&#234;te*, c'est bien beau, mais _faut la *faire*_, quand m&#234;me !



C'est pas faux... pour la f&#234;te!!!!!     

 Mais pour l'orthographe... C'est une catastrophe....    

Je vais devoir retourner &#224; l'&#233;cole....


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Un bisou même si tu veux.
> 
> Les autres aussi ! :love:



... je dis pas non :rose:


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> C'est pas faux... pour la f&#234;te!!!!!
> 
> Mais pour l'orthographe... C'est une catastrophe....
> 
> Je vais devoir retourner &#224; l'&#233;cole....



Mais non, mais non. 

Rem&#232;de qui marchera &#224; tous les coups : tu t'obliges &#224; lire un bouquin par semaine pendant 3 mois (polar, roman, essai, biographies des gens que tu admires, ce que tu veux). Et apr&#232;s, ton petit cerveau aura photographi&#233; tous les mots usuels. Si bien que d&#232;s que tu feras une faute, elle te sautera aux yeux et tu seras en mesure de la corriger. Si.Si. 

J'ai &#233;t&#233; m&#233;decin de l'othographe dans une autre vie, tu peux me faire confiance.


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> des gens que tu admire
> 
> J'ai été médecin de l'othographe dans une autre vie, tu peux me faire confiance.



:rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mars 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> :rateau:



Mais non : c'&#233;tait pour la d&#233;monstration grand fou! Faute post&#233;e instantan&#233;ment corrig&#233;e.

Voil&#224;. 


Bon, j'vais me coucher.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2007)

Arr&#234;tes d'&#233;crire en blanc, c'est fatiguant les raccourcis clavier !...


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2007)

Je n'ai eu aucune plainte !! 

 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Edit=_Je ne m'en plains non plus, note bien !_
> :love:


Je m'en doutais, note bien !  



Edit : pour les spectateurs de cet &#233;change; il n'y a rien derri&#232;re mes smilies... depuis un certain temps.. seulement !...


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Edit : pour les spectateurs de cet &#233;change; il n'y a rien derri&#232;re mes smilies... depuis un certain temps.. seulement !...



D&#233;sormais je sens que vais cliquer nerveusement sur tous tes smilies. Juste pour _voir_. 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bonne nuit.
> :love: :love: :love:



Oui. Bonne nuit.


----------



## Chang (29 Mars 2007)

Bonne fin de nuit pour ceux qui ne dorment pas encore, ici la journee commence, premiere tasse qui en amenera d'autres


----------



## Nexka (29 Mars 2007)

Bonne journée Chang 


Ici la journée se termine tranquillement on est encore le 28


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mars 2007)

:sleep: 

Pas beaucoup dormi. :sleep: 
Une journée pleine de mathématiques qui s'annonce. :mouais: 
Qu'est-ce qu'on travaille en ce moment déjà? Ah oui, les probabilités. 
Pénard.  

Ca sent le café chaud. 
Tiens, je vais aller m'acheter des croissants. Fait longtemps.


BackCat, Roberto, Elisnice, Tirhum _(tiens, je viens de capter que ce pseudo a sans doute à voir avec ce délicieux breuvage , la journée démarre fort!)_, Matthieu et tous les autres...

Passez tous une bonne journée :love: 

:sleep:


----------



## samoussa (29 Mars 2007)

Good morniiing amerricaaaaa !!


----------



## matthieu2278 (29 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Tu mérites grandement une belle nuit douce (si toutefois tu en as terminé avec ton café, _petit Ours brun©_, tout ça !)
> Un bisou même si tu veux.


 


stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais non, mais non.
> 
> J'ai été médecin de l'othographe dans une autre vie, tu peux me faire confiance.


 
Merci à vous deux, vous êtes des mères pour moi    

Bisous à vous et bonne journée :love: :love: :love: 

Bonne journée aussi à toi Rob, Samoussa, Ned Enfin, à tous les piliers du bar macgé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

Ah c'est le fil ou on se dit bonjour en fait?


----------



## Zyrol (29 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah c'est le fil ou on se dit bonjour en fait?



Bonjour autour d'une tasse de café...  tres important la tasse de café... 


Tiens au fait, je me pose ne question. Quand je suis chez moi j'ai mon perco. mais quand je suis en déplacement dans different heberg, le probleme de quel café faire ce pose toujours...
Le cafe filtre, instantanée, je trouve ça immonde, connaissez vous ceci, est ce que le café est bon ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> connaissez vous ceci, est ce que le café est bon ?



Ca fait longtemps que je veux en acheter une comme ça, j'ai gardé de bons souvenirs des fois ou j'ai bu des cafés faits avec ça : ça fait du bon café, et vite en plus.

Après, je suis pas expert non plus.


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> ....connaissez vous ceci, est ce que le caf&#233; est bon ?



Cafeti&#232;re italienne ou "la moka"   Plus elle est vieille, meilleur est le caf&#233; para&#238;t-il! Il faut &#233;viter de la nettoyer au produit &#224; vaisselle afin qu'elle prenne le go&#251;t du caf&#233;...

Il en sort du caf&#233;, du VRAI caf&#233; 

Tu vas dans n'importe quelle famille en Italie et tu en trouveras de toutes les tailles, pour toutes les occasions...

Chez moi il n'y a rien d'autres et personne ne s'est jamais plaind, bien au contraire  A moins que mes amis soient juste polis


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2007)

Pour pr&#233;ciser, je pense que celle de la photo est une cafeti&#232;re italienne ... fran&#231;aise ! 

&#199;a me semble bien en effet &#234;tre une cafeti&#232;re S.E.B., comme celle de ma grand-m&#232;re (ils en ont fait jusque vers le milieu des ann&#233;es 60, p&#233;riode &#224; laquelle elles ont &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;es par les cafeti&#232;res &#233;lectriques).


----------



## Zyrol (29 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Cafeti&#232;re italienne ou "la moka"   Plus elle est vieille, meilleur est le caf&#233; para&#238;t-il! Il faut &#233;viter de la nettoyer au produit &#224; vaisselle afin qu'elle prenne le go&#251;t du caf&#233;...
> 
> Il en sort du caf&#233;, du VRAI caf&#233;
> 
> ...



Comme tu l'as dit, c'est surtout qu'il y en a de toutes les tailles, donc tres pratiques en d&#233;placement.

Merci pour les conseils 

et sinon, elle est bien compatible avec mon ibook cette cafeti&#232;re ? rassurez moi


----------



## Zyrol (29 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je vous confirme ce qu'affirmait BackCat il y a peu : *le café, ça réveille pas.*
> 
> :sleep:




Minimum 4H apres ingestion le café fait un effet, et pas chez tout le monde...
De plus, plus un café est serré (court) moins il a de cafeine, à l'inverse, plus il est long, plus il contient de cafeine.

Donc la phrase du matin du collegue : "j'ai besoin d'un café serré pour me reveiller" quedale en fait !  

C'est exactement l'inverse du thé. la cafeine se libere apres le gout lors du passge de l'eau entre les grains, et la theine pour le thé se libère en premier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> et la theine pour le th&#233; se lib&#232;re en premier.



Oh, tu peux dire "la caf&#233;&#239;ne", dans mon "Quillet Flamarion", la d&#233;finition de la th&#233;&#239;ne est : "autre nom donn&#233; &#224; la caf&#233;&#239;ne" 

Edit : Ah oui, la compatibilit&#233;  de la cafeti&#232;re avec l'iBouc est assur&#233;e uniquement pour le caf&#233; au lait ... d'iCh&#232;vre !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

Raaah Punaise :sleep: Pas r&#233;ussi &#224; me lever ce matin.

7&#232;me gobelet tout de m&#234;me.
Merci pour la proposition Rob'  Je suis plut&#244;t croissant-plein-de-beurre, mais je sais me tenir quand on m'invite, j'accepte la chocolatine avec plaisir


----------



## Zyrol (29 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu peux dire "la caféïne", dans mon "Quillet Flamarion", la définition de la théïne est : "autre nom donné à la caféïne"
> 
> Edit : Ah oui, la compatibilité  de la cafetière avec l'iBouc est assurée uniquement pour le café au lait ... d'iChèvre !



jamais essayé au lait d'iChevre... 
à midi je mets du iChevre à la place de l'eau dans ma cafetiere expresso...


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Et pour continuer sur le sujet du café, comme le dit Craquounette, dans toutes les familles italiennes, tu bois de ce café.....
> 
> C'est une des meilleures choses (mais il y en a d'autres) qui m'arrivent quand je rends visite à ma mère à Nice Chez elle, nous ne buvons que du *déca*  Mais il y a le café de quatre heures, dans la cafetière italienne de Caroline, la voisine italienne !



elisnice tu peux aussi faire sortir de ces cafetières du déca  Excellent d'ailleurs!
J'en ai trouvé en Italie  

Rassurez-vous je n'ai pas que du déca, faut bien que je gâte mes visites : il y a du Illy, et même un paquet de "Puro arabica" de Jamaïque qui attend d'être ouvert  

Bon ben euh... bonne matinée elisnice ?


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca fait longtemps que je veux en acheter une comme &#231;a, j'ai gard&#233; de bons souvenirs des fois ou j'ai bu des caf&#233;s faits avec &#231;a : &#231;a fait du bon caf&#233;, et vite en plus.
> 
> Apr&#232;s, je suis pas expert non plus.



Faut pas h&#233;siter &#224; investir : ce sont des cafeti&#232;res tout terrain : &#224; la maison, en festi, en camping, du moment qu'il y a de la flotte et du feu, y'aura du bon caf&#233;. En plus, les "vrais" (chai pu LA marque italienne) sont inusables (enfin, saufs les *joins* qu'il faut changer chaque ann&#233;e). Mais bon des joins qui durent un an, je dis pas non moi. 

Seule contrainte : la mati&#232;re premi&#232;re! Les caf&#233;s bas de gamme ont un go&#251;t de br&#251;l&#233; d&#233;gueu, en particulier avec ce syst&#232;me. 



elisnice a dit:


> (bonjour, bisous &#224; tous, plus &#224; certains qu'&#224; d'autres&#8230; je le dis tout bas, sinon bobby risque d'&#234;tre sarcastique&#8230; )



*VUE!*  :love: Faut pas &#233;crire en blanc ma poulette, c'est grill&#233;.


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:
			
		

> connaissez vous ceci, est ce que le caf&#233; est bon ?



Moi j'appelle &#231;a une Moka&#8230; C'est une pure merveille de simplicit&#233; et d'&#233;fficacit&#233;.
J'en ai deux : une 3 et une 6 tasses (&#224; l'&#233;chelle italienne hein).

Bon, &#231;a marche bien mais ne pas l'oublier sur le feu&#8230;


----------



## samoussa (29 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> connaissez vous ceci, est ce que le café est bon ?



et son ancetre : 




​


----------



## NED (29 Mars 2007)

L'ancêtre est vraiment très très joli.... 
Pour peu que ca fasse du bon café !


----------



## samoussa (30 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> L'ancêtre est vraiment très très joli....
> Pour peu que ca fasse du bon café !



Délicieux !!


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2007)

dis Samoussa, elle fonctionne comment l'anc&#232;tre ?
l'eau passe de bas en haut le contraire ?

je sais, il est t&#244;t&#8230;
mais moi j'en ai bu du caf&#233;  (comme tu le r&#232;ves Roberto)


----------



## Chang (30 Mars 2007)

> Posté par *bobbynountchak*
> 
> 
> Ca fait longtemps que je veux en acheter une comme ça, j'ai gardé de bons souvenirs des fois ou j'ai bu des cafés faits avec ça : ça fait du bon café, et vite en plus.
> ...



Clair Bobby t'es pas un expert du cafe ...  ... sauf pour faire la caf' au sopalin ... re-

Sinon, l'apres midi a deja commence en cafe, fais chaud, fais beau, cafe en terrasse a regarder les filles passer ... j'adore le printemps :love:

La bonne journee a tous


----------



## Chang (30 Mars 2007)

_Oui alors par contre la pub pour du cafe au bas de la page, on a vraiment l'impression d'etre sur un forum a la con ... merci Mac-Ge ... :s_


----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2007)

Ma petite contribution à ce fil que je goûte tous les jours  





copymuche : Cpopo, avec son aimable autorisation


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> _Oui alors par contre la pub pour du cafe au bas de la page, on a vraiment l'impression d'etre sur un forum a la con ... merci Mac-Ge ... :s_


Mais tu es sur un forum à la con


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Même principe, café excellent, design très attirant.
Un objet qu'on veut posséder.

Enfin moi


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4220348 a dit:
			
		

> M&#234;me principe, caf&#233; excellent, design tr&#232;s attirant.
> Un objet qu'on veut poss&#233;der.
> 
> Enfin moi



Alessi. Bien s&#251;r.

Bon choix.

Eventuellement, si tu cherches la tradition (cafeti&#232;re "napolitaine" &#224; retourner cf l'anc&#232;tre de Samoussa)

http://www.alessi.com/dbmm/1074_large.jpg


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2007)

Voil&#224;, je vous ai trouv&#233; un mode d'emploi pour la moka  oui bon c'est en italien, mais  tout amateur d'excellent caf&#233; parle italien, non ?   

Vous noterez pour les amateurs de caf&#233; sucr&#233;, LA mani&#232;re de sucrer un caf&#233;


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2007)

Je ne vous ai jamais montr&#233; la machine expresso du boulot, au fait.
Un joli cube d'alu, qui fait un expresso illy d&#233;licieux.


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Voil&#224;, je vous ai trouv&#233; un mode d'emploi pour la moka  oui bon c'est en italien, mais  tout amateur d'excellent caf&#233; parle italien, non ?
> 
> Vous noterez pour les amateurs de caf&#233; sucr&#233;, LA mani&#232;re de sucrer un caf&#233;



Moi j'ai surtout retenu cette phrase :

_La moka fa *brot brot*: &#232; il momento di spegnere il fuoco._

J'adore :love:

Sinon, pour la fa&#231;on de sucrer, nous utilisions un petit batteur fait tout expr&#232;s. J'adorais faire &#231;a quand j'&#233;tais plus jeune... un corps beigeasse (alessi n'&#233;tait pas pass&#233; par l&#224 contenant une pile 4,5 v, un axe long chrom&#233; termin&#233; par une roue dent&#233;e &#224; la fa&#231;on d'une rondelle crant&#233;e.
Tout &#231;a pour obtenir une cr&#232;me sucr&#233;e avec le caf&#233; le plus noir...

Ahhhh...


----------



## matthieu2278 (30 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne vous ai jamais montré la machine expresso du boulot, au fait.
> Un joli cube d'alu, qui fait un expresso illy délicieux.


 
WWHHAAOO.... C'est bien beau ça....    

  Y s'emerdent pas les gens....


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> WWHHAAOO.... C'est bien beau &#231;a....
> 
> Y s'emerdent pas les gens....



C'&#233;tait la formule la plus avantageuse de tout le march&#233;, sur tous les plans : prix des dosettes (0,30&#8364; TTC livr&#233;es), prix de la machine (290 &#8364; TTC, 15 bars de pression, garantie 5 ans), service, qualit&#233; du caf&#233;, et j'en passe.
Acheter, c'est un m&#233;tier.


----------



## samoussa (30 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'était la formule la plus avantageuse de tout le marché, sur tous les plans : prix des dosettes (0,30 TTC livrées), prix de la machine (290  TTC, 15 bars de pression, garantie 5 ans), service, qualité du café, et j'en passe.
> Acheter, c'est un métier.




ma machine est à 290 euros egalement, 15 bars tout pareil, mais le paquet de café est à 3.5 euros soit 12 dosettes, donc bcp plus avantageux.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

3,5&#8364; divis&#233;s par 12 = 0,29&#8364;
Beaucoup plus avantageux 

Livr&#233;es aussi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'était la formule la plus avantageuse de tout le marché, ... , 15 bars de pression





samoussa a dit:


> ma machine ..., 15 bars tout pareil



Inutile, vous aurez beau nous mettre la pression, sur MacGe, il n'y aura toujours qu'un seul bar (d'ailleurs, je connais trois de mes confrères à qui ça semble amplement suffire) 

D'ailleurs, entre nous, faire 15 bars pour boire un seul café ...


----------



## matthieu2278 (30 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, entre nous, faire 15 bars pour boire un seul café ...


----------



## matthieu2278 (30 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Acheter, c'est un métier.



Vu le prix de ta "bête"... Vendre en est un autre...


----------



## samoussa (30 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4220769 a dit:
			
		

> 3,5 divisés par 12 = 0,29
> Beaucoup plus avantageux
> 
> Livrées aussi ?



Par 12? Il faut môssssieur 7 gr de café pour 1 expresso, ce qui correspond à environ 35 tasse pour un paquet de 250 gr : 35xO.30  = 11 euros de dosettes ! alors oui très avantageux


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Voilà, je vous ai trouvé un mode d'emploi pour la moka  oui bon c'est en italien, mais  tout amateur d'excellent café parle italien, non ?
> Vous noterez pour les amateurs de café sucré, LA manière de sucrer un café



Super !
Surtout que le fond du site est pratiquement le même orange que celui de Macgé !!  
un peu plus foncé quand-même... 



rezba a dit:


> Je ne vous ai jamais montré la machine expresso du boulot, au fait.Un joli cube d'alu, qui fait un expresso illy délicieux.



Ca donne envie..tfacon le illy, c'est trop de la balle. !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Allez. Petit dernier caf&#233; pour moi aussi.

Et bonne nuit &#224; tous


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

Ouiash !
Buena noté, les caféteux....
Moi je reviens du resto, heureusement qu'il y avait le café pour faire passer le desert. J'en peu plus, j'ai le bide qui va éclater...


----------



## Zyrol (31 Mars 2007)

hello, je suis en d&#233;placement en Espagne. Caf&#233; degeu ce matin...

J'espere rattraper &#231;a dans un petit caf&#233; qui fait aussi chocolaterie et ou (apparement) le caf&#233; est monstrueux...


----------



## da capo (31 Mars 2007)

il est l'heure que j'en fasse un, tiens 

je vous am&#232;ne les photos


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> il est l'heure que j'en fasse un, tiens
> 
> je vous amène les photos


J'en suis à mon 5° là. Pas extra... mais nécessaire.


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

Ce matin c'est café machiato...comme à Noël.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ce matin c'est caf&#233; machiato...comme &#224; No&#235;l.


Il serait peut-&#234;tre temps de virer le sapin de no&#235;l.


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Vu le prix de ta "b&#234;te"... Vendre en est un autre...



Ce n'est pas ma b&#234;te, c'est celle du boulot. Va voir le prix d'une machine capable de faire des dizaines d'expresso par jour sans broncher pendant 5 ans et on en reparle. C'est comme pour la question du caf&#233;. Une machine de boulot avec de la poudre, c'est (en tout cas chez nous) l'assurance d'avoir un coin caf&#233; parfaitement d&#233;gueulasse. La dosette est carr&#233;ment obligatoire.


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

D'accord avec Rezba !
Au boulot c'est l'arnarchie totale si c'est pas de la dosette.
C'est nettoyage garanti tous les soirs sinon.
:hein:


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui, une chaise longue _bain de soleil_, j'aime bien ce nom.
> :love:
> Il fait chaud au soleil, 'faut pas que je laisse le chocolat fondre.
> 
> ...



Poil au nombril !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

Allez un café en bonne compagnie ça ne se refuse pas


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

*Ca y est j'y suis !!!

===  2 étoiles ===

YESSS !!!









Ca vaut bien un café royal ça !






Allez Hop tournée générale :











​*


----------



## Redoch (31 Mars 2007)

Meuh veux bien ton royal Ned, je vais reprendre ta recette et c'est justement le bon moment.:love:


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

Et en plus Force disco 9 !!!
Comme le 9eme Concept ....héhé.


----------



## matthieu2278 (1 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ma bête, c'est celle du boulot. Va voir le prix d'une machine capable de faire des dizaines d'expresso par jour sans broncher pendant 5 ans et on en reparle. C'est comme pour la question du café. Une machine de boulot avec de la poudre, c'est (en tout cas chez nous) l'assurance d'avoir un coin café parfaitement dégueulasse. La dosette est carrément obligatoire.



 Entièrement d'accord avec toi rezba... Au boulot, moi j'ai une cafétière classique qui tourne en pernance... (Peut-être même plus que l'usine...:mouais: :mouais: )

Durée de vie: environ 4 semaines... Mais pour les dosettes, je négocis depuis un certain moment, mais mon patron n'en voit pas l'utiliée, et trouve ça très cher... 

En même temps, je le comprend   ... Il déteste le café et il boit du thé...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Avril 2007)

J'ai enfin achet&#233; samedi un machine &#224; expresso, une krups :love:

Elle prends le caf&#233; moulu et les dosettes en papier...
J'ai achet&#233; des dosettes illy, le caf&#233; est :love::love:

Voila, je suis content, j'ai bu 3 fois plus de caf&#233; ce week end, mais c'est tout nouveau alors... :rose:


Edit : Bravo Ned pour ta 2nd &#233;toile, tu es un grand chef maintenant  
:rose:


----------



## NED (2 Avril 2007)

Nickel Magi !!!
Belle acquisition que tu as fais là....
Tu vas te régaler les papilles...slurp!

Moi ce matin je goute ma nouvelle capsule orange _*Limited Series*_(elle est zolie hein :love: )






C'est le *Oâ*
Issu des deux plus hauts sommets dAfrique, là où le ciel rencontre la terre, Oâ ensorcelle par ses notes douces évoquant les fruits tropicaux.
Melange des meilleurs arabicas de tanzanie et du Kenya.
MIAM !


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2007)

C'est de la "r&#233;clame" ?!.... 




Bon ben un caf&#233; bien tass&#233; pour ma part avec ma cafeti&#232;re "&#224; l'italienne"....
J'en ai besoin, ce matin...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Nickel Magi !!!
> Belle acquisition que tu as fais là....
> Tu vas te régaler les papilles...slurp!
> 
> ...


Ils sont quand m&#234;me super bal&#232;zes, les mercaticiens.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Tout &#231;a pour refourguer les stocks de caf&#233;-grand-m&#232;re-paquet-rouge-non-vendus-parce-que-les-gens-trouvent-&#231;a-d&#233;gueu gr&#226;ce au nouveau packaging !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4223143 a dit:
			
		

> Tout &#231;a pour refourguer les stocks de caf&#233;-grand-m&#232;re-paquet-rouge-non-vendus-parce-que-les-gens-trouvent-&#231;a-d&#233;gueu gr&#226;ce au nouveau packaging !!


Attention, en voil&#224; un. 

Chopez-le nom de Doc, chopez-le!


----------



## NED (2 Avril 2007)

Ouis je sais Que Nesspresso à été beaucoup critiqué, surtout pour sa capsule en alu pas écologique du tout.
Du coup depuis 1 an ils font des efforts et ils veinnet de mettre un programme interressant pour montrer qu'ils essayent de faire gaffe un peu quand même...
C'est le *AAA sustainable quality programme*

Bon c'est pas le pérou mais ils se bougent un peu.
:hein:


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ouis je sais Que Nesspresso à été beaucoup critiqué, surtout pour sa capsule en alu pas écologique du tout.
> Du coup depuis 1 an ils font des efforts et ils veinnet de mettre un programme interressant pour montrer qu'ils essayent de faire gaffe un peu quand même...
> C'est le *AAA sustainable quality programme*
> 
> ...



Ah oui, j'allais justement poser la question de l'emballage des dosettes. Pour ma part, jeter autant de paquets que de cafés est une idée qui me dérange un peu. C'est comme les steaks hâchés _Rachal _longue conservation, pour lesquels on achète autant de plastique de viande. Cela dit j'hésite encore à ouvrir _*"Le fil des dingues de steak hâché !*_".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah oui, j'allais justement poser la question de l'emballage des dosettes. Pour ma part, jeter autant de paquets que de cafés est une idée qui me dérange un peu. C'est comme les steaks hâchés _Rachal _longue conservation, pour lesquels on achète autant de plastique de viande. Cela dit j'hésite encore à ouvrir _*"Le fil des dingues de steak hâché !*_".


Perso, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les entrec&#244;tes.


----------



## macarel (2 Avril 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah oui, j'allais justement poser la question de l'emballage des dosettes. Pour ma part, jeter autant de paquets que de cafés est une idée qui me dérange un peu. C'est comme les steaks hâchés _Rachal _longue conservation, pour lesquels on achète autant de plastique de viande. Cela dit j'hésite encore à ouvrir _*"Le fil des dingues de steak hâché !*_".



Un petit article pour réfléchir 
http://www.siobud.ch/?p=54
Sans parler de l'énergie nécessaire pour extraire, fabriquer et transporter l'alu.


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2007)

Mais que viens-je de découvrir ????

*Le Royal Café
1 rue de l'Echelle, Nantes (44000)*

Tiens donc?


----------



## tweek (4 Avril 2007)

Curiosité: Où as-tu prise cette photo ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Curiosité: Où as-tu prise cette photo ?



Il l'a prise dans le second tiroir de la petite commode de l'entrée, où sont rangées toutes les photos, pourquoi ? :mouais:


----------



## tweek (4 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il l'a prise dans le second tiroir de la petite commode de l'entrée, où sont rangées toutes les photos, pourquoi ? :mouais:



meh.


----------



## mado (5 Avril 2007)

Bon ?
Qui remet la machine à café en route aujourd'hui ? 
Je file chercher des croissants en forme de lune et des petites brioches au sucre. Oui, oui, je passe acheter les journaux aussi, passez votre commande (ah ? celui là aussi ? quelle idée saugrenue Roberto :rose:  ). Et un carnet de timbres pour le courrier à envoyer au Doc. Ok. C'est tout ? Bon, ne vous frisez pas les moustaches, ne vous rendormez pas surtout


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Avril 2007)

Je viens d'allumer la mienne... 

Je te pr&#233;pare quoi :
Ristretto
Expresso
Long
Cappucino
Autre chose?

J'ai du caf&#233; Illy, &#231;a te va?

Sinon, je prendrais un croissant beurre, et Lib&#233; stp :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

un double ristretto ici !

:sleep:


----------



## matthieu2278 (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4227020 a dit:
			
		

> un double ristretto ici !
> 
> :sleep:


 
Pour moi un double expresso stp magie, ça serra très bien avec les croissants de mado...


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4227020 a dit:
			
		

> un double ristretto ici !
> 
> :sleep:


Avec des escargots au camembert ?!....   


Fini mon bocal de café, vais en mettre un autre en route... :sleep:


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> &#231;a serra tr&#232;s bien avec les croissants de mado...



Ohh, comment ?
Mais tu dois &#234;tre sur la _lune _pour dire cela !
Et en plus, tu n'as dit ni bonjour, ni s'il vous plait &#224; m'dame mado ! Petit impertinent.

Va, file te cacher derri&#232;re la _machine _&#224; caf&#233;, avant qu'il ne me vienne l'id&#233;e _saugrenue _d'ajouter ton nom &#224; mon petit _carnet _rouge.

Mais, bon, pour cette fois, &#231;a passe... je mettrai &#231;a sur le compte de la jeunesse. Apr&#232;s tout, tu n'as pas de moustache.


Un p'tit noir serr&#233; s'il vous plait


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Avril 2007)

Et un ristretto pour les amateurs :


----------



## NED (5 Avril 2007)

A cool le ristretto !!
+1 !!!







Ca part vite....


edit: Tiens je savais pas que Dino De faisait des caf&#233;s!


----------



## matthieu2278 (5 Avril 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ohh, comment ?
> Mais tu dois être sur la _lune _pour dire cela !
> Et en plus, tu n'as dit ni bonjour, ni s'il vous plait à m'dame mado ! Petit impertinent.
> 
> ...


 
Excusez mon comportement....   

Bonjour tout le monde, comment allez-vous ce matin....

Je prendrai bien un petit café en votre aimable compagnie sir Magie. Accompagné dune douceur de madame mado.

Merci 

Cordialement 

Sincère salutation 


Ca va là ?????


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Avril 2007)

&#231;a ira pour cette fois... 

Mais c'est toi qui fait le caf&#233;...


----------



## matthieu2278 (5 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ça ira pour cette fois...
> 
> Mais c'est toi qui fait le café...


 
Il est pret... Avec ou sans sucre....


----------



## matthieu2278 (6 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Gimme, Dude.
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Un grand, sans sucre, bien bien fort.


 
Bonjours tout le monde:rateau: 

*Et un grand bien fort pour Roberto, un ! . *


----------



## NED (6 Avril 2007)

Ce matin c'est café café café...
Mais avce un "poire chocolat". C'est comme ça que la boulangère appelle ce petit chausson fort délicieux que son mari prépare à 3H du matin dans ses fourneaux. 
Et donc le boulanger pour bosser pendant la nuit, kékifait?
Il boit une marmite de café !

En fait tout le monde boit du café tout le temps...
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas une seconde dans le monde sans qu'une personne soit en train de se deguster une bonne tasse de café. Le marché doit être colossal en fait.
Oui c'est une denrée qui fixe son cours à la bourse des matières premières de Londres et New York.
Mais à qui rapporte le business du café?
En tête, on trouve Nestlé, le numéro un du café soluble (ou instantané), Philip Morris et Sara Lee FACE aux pays producteurs principaux qui sont des paysdit "pauvres".
Dans un contexte plutôt morose avec des crises cafetières jamais égalées, on arrive quand même à une bagatelle de 100 millions de sacs écoulés chaque année sur le marché mondial.

Une bonne analyse du marché en général *ICI*

Ouais derrière notre tasse qu'on boit comme ça, il se passe quand même un paquet de trucs...
:hein:


----------



## Redoch (6 Avril 2007)

BOn aller 2 p'tits cafés car tout le monde dort là-dedans, sauf Ned


----------



## Chang (8 Avril 2007)

Les serveuses du café d'à côté viennent chez moi ce matin pour moudre le café en grain. Elles n'ont pas d'électricité... pour me remercier elles m'ont laissé un sachet de café moulu, j'ai donc sorti ma presse Bodum de son placard ...  elles peuvent revenir quand elles veulent :love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Avril 2007)

Bonjour.... Je prendrai bi.... 

Ya quelquun   . Hoohhoo :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

A bey non Ya personne.    

Cest pas parce quil fait un temps à siroter une bière les orteils en éventail sur une chaise longue que vous allez déserter le café comme ça.    

Non mais


----------



## tweek (10 Avril 2007)

Crée un fil sur les dingues de bière dans ce cas.* 




Le café c'est dépassé, hein


----------



## NED (11 Avril 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Les serveuses du café d'à côté viennent chez moi ce matin pour moudre le café en grain. Elles n'ont pas d'électricité... pour me remercier elles m'ont laissé un sachet de café moulu, j'ai donc sorti ma presse Bodum de son placard ...  elles peuvent revenir quand elles veulent :love:



Et les photos alors????    



tweek a dit:


> Crée un fil sur les dingues de bière dans ce cas.*
> Le café c'est dépassé, hein



Ca à déjà été fait, c'était le "train de la voie 7" à la Vezoul touch dans ce même bar....mais maintenant c'est le café nananèèèèèreuuu.

*Bon à part ça il est comment Le café ce matin?*
Puisqu'il y a des nostalgiques de bière...on va faire un café-bière tiens !!!






Sinon côté infos :
Il y a un supermoulin à café design into the groove qui est sorti chez Bosch, le MKM6003. Mignon mais est-il efficace?






Et aussi toujours aussi design Mais parfumé cette fois-ci, la bougie au café super style tendance lounge newYorkaise de chez Catherine memmi. très zolie...






Vala Vala,
Bon ba...bonne cafatitude à tous !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Sinon c&#244;t&#233; infos :
> Il y a un supermoulin &#224; caf&#233; design into the groove qui est sorti chez Bosch, le MKM6003. Mignon mais est-il efficace?



Petite pr&#233;cision &#224; l'attention des caf&#233;philes : Le moulin &#224; caf&#233; &#233;lectrique est une invention diabolique de la ligue des ennemis du caf&#233;, qui ont mis cette horreur sur le march&#233; pour forcer les gens &#224; boire un caf&#233; le plus insipide possible.

En effet, les couteaux passant et repassant incessamment dans la mouture l'&#233;chauffent (d'o&#249; la "bonne odeur de caf&#233; fra&#238;chement moulu", mais vous connaissez l'adage : "pour le caf&#233;, tout ce qu'on sent avec le nez ne va pas dans la tasse"), et l'ar&#244;me fout le camp.

Non, l'h&#233;ritier de nos bon vieux moulins &#224; caf&#233; &#224; manivelle, c'est le broyeur &#233;lectrique, qui, lui, fonctionne comme son pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur, broyant le caf&#233; en une seule passe entre deux engrenages ou avec une meule. Lui, il ne tue pas l'ar&#244;me.


----------



## tweek (11 Avril 2007)

Un café-bière... décidément on aura tout vu. ou presque 


J'imagine pas le goût*


----------



## matthieu2278 (11 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En effet, les couteaux passant et repassant incessamment dans la mouture l'échauffent (d'où la "bonne odeur de café fraîchement moulu", mais vous connaissez l'adage : "pour le café, tout ce qu'on sent avec le nez ne va pas dans la tasse"), et l'arôme fout le camp.




J'eu le "privilège:mouais: "  de gouter ça un jour... Ca a gout à café réchauffé... :hein: :hein:


----------



## matthieu2278 (11 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Le café c'est dépassé, hein


 
L'avais pas vu ça.... 

Mais tu es fou!!!!!! Le café était, est et resterra la boisson chaude par exellence!!!!    

Non mais oh... C'est pas croyable....  



Quoi que.... Le vin chaud c'est pas mal aussi....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> L'avais pas vu &#231;a....
> 
> Mais tu es fou!!!!!! Le caf&#233; &#233;tait, est et resterra la boisson chaude par exellence!!!!


Avec le Viandox&#169; de mamie aussi :d


----------



## matthieu2278 (11 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4232833 a dit:
			
		

> Avec le Viandox© de mamie aussi :d


 
    

Ca doit être relativement horrible à avaler ça....    

Sinon, il reste la possibilité de tout mélanger, Café, Viandox et vin chaud....  

Je vais essayé en rentrant du boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

On voit que t'as pas connu l'huile de ricin, toi&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4232833 a dit:
			
		

> Avec le Viandox&#169; de mamie aussi :d


J'adore &#231;a. V&#233;ridique.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

Moi aussi, je l'jure !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4232872 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je l'jure !


crach&#233;?


----------



## Chang (11 Avril 2007)

> Et les photos alors????



je ne partage pas mes photos d'orgies cafeinees avec n'importe qui ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4232856 a dit:
			
		

> On voit que t'as pas connu l'huile de ricin, toi



L'huile de ricin ? dans l'essence de ta mob, alors :mouais:


----------



## matthieu2278 (11 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4232856 a dit:
			
		

> On voit que t'as pas connu l'huile de ricin, toi&#8230;



[Citation Wikip&#233;dia] 

L'huile est utilis&#233;e dans l'industrie comme lubrifiant.
Elle fut utilis&#233;e pendant longtemps pour lubrifier les moteurs de voitures de course et les moteurs deux temps en particulier de mod&#232;les r&#233;duits, son utilisation est caract&#233;ris&#233;e par une odeur tr&#232;s forte et unique.

[/Citation Wikip&#233;dia]  

:mouais: 

[Citation Wikip&#233;dia] 

En cosm&#233;tique elle &#233;tait utilis&#233;e au d&#233;but du vingti&#232;me si&#232;cle pour lisser et prot&#233;ger les cheveux des hommes.

[/Citation Wikip&#233;dia]  

 Il y a des membres de ce forum qui aurraient encore des cheveux si ils avaient utilis&#233;s &#231;a... 

[Citation Wikip&#233;dia] 

Si l'huile de ricin n'est pas dangereuse pour la sant&#233; &#224; des doses raisonnables, il ne faut cependant pas croire que cela est vrai pour la graine dont est tir&#233;e cette huile. La graine du ricin est tr&#232;s toxique, il est donc d&#233;conseill&#233; de la manger.

[/Citation Wikip&#233;dia]  

 Je comprend mieux....


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

Pffffff.... :sleep: :sleep:  Viens d'arrivé au boulot.... :sleep: :sleep: 

Allé... Un petit café pour commencer cette journée.... :love: :love: 

KI ki en veut?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Avril 2007)

Moi, un expresso parfum&#233; et bien chaud :love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Moi, un expresso parfumé et bien chaud :love:


 
Alors un expresso parfumé pour le magi61 un!... :love: :love: :love: 

J'en ai déjà bu 3.... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:  Et je suis en pleine forme... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Avril 2007)

J'offre une tournée à qui en veut de ma mokka. Attention il est corsé!!







Pour une fois je déroge à la règle et vais boire qques cafés... Peut-être que la caféine fera fuir mon mal de tête :mouais: 

Bonne journée


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour Craquounette

Moi je veux bien..

Pour ton mal de tête, c'est pas dis que ça le fasse fuir... Mais cette sensation de chaleur, ces arômes,... Tout ça va te faire un bien fous....


----------



## Craquounette (12 Avril 2007)

'tention c'est un vrai café italien : quand tu trempes ta petite cuillère dedans, tu n'as que la moitié qui est mouillée  ça ne se boit pas dans des Mug immmmense


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> 'tention c'est un vrai café italien : quand tu trempes ta petite cuillère dedans, tu n'as que la moitié qui est mouillée  ça ne se boit pas dans des Mug immmmense


 
BBooff...   Ca se boit comme du petit lait....  .... 

:love:


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Sur les conseils éclairés d'un buveur de café,
> je transfère, je dissémine, je vous propose cela si vous n'avez pas vu...
> :love: :love:​




Ha c'est ton jardin ?
La table me dis quelque chose.....
Le puit, c'est là où je vais dormir ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il y a des cafés qui suivent bien la douche de fin de journée, de faim de journée.
> ... Des cafés qui vont bien avec _Space boy_ et _Electrobank_, et _India song_.
> Des cafés apéritifs qui mettent en appétit.
> Des cafés de pain frais.



:love: :love: Amen :love: :love: 



> *Je vous embrasse !*
> :love: :love:



Moi aussi Roberto.... :love: :love:


----------



## NED (13 Avril 2007)

Ce matin avec le café c'est :
*Chausson aux pommes !*

MIAM MIAM !






Bien chaud, sorti de la boulangerie....

Comme disait notre cher et tendre *Roberto *c'est le moment associé qui est important, et moi le chausson aux pommes ca me rappelle quand j'étais petit et que ma mère me l'achetait avant d'aller à l'école : Le bon chausson aux pommes !
:love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> .......et moi le chausson aux pommes ca me rappelle quand j'étais petit et que ma mère me l'achetait avant d'aller à l'école : Le bon chausson aux pommes !
> :love:


 
:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  Y'en a qui ont eu une enfance difficile.... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

  :love: :love:


----------



## NED (13 Avril 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  Y'en a qui ont eu une enfance difficile.... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> :love: :love:



Alors là *completement* mon cher !
J'ai été completement pourri gâté moué. Fils unique. Puis ensuite parents divorcés.
Je pense que tous les jouets de mon époque je les ai eu !
Du gros Goldorak à la CBS en passant par le velo Bi-cross Raleigh, j'ai tout eu! Tout Tout Tout. Même mes copains ils était verts.
Y'a même des trucs que tu sais même pas que ca existait, je les ai eu.
Les master jouets qui etait trop chers pour mes potes, et ba moi oui je les ai eu.
Genre, tu vois le bateau pirate Playmobil© hein? Hé ba en 78 c'était pas donné a tout le monde de l'avoir, et ba moi j'ai le bateau pirate ET le château avec !
Toutes les boites de playmobil© le chantier, la grue, les bagnoles ,le ranch, la jungle, tout tout tout.
Le batiscaphe Big Jim ! hop! dans mon bain! les cicuits TCR (les premières voitures qui se doublent à l'époque) allez Hop un circuit de 25 mètres dans mon grenier avec 12 bagnoles dont 4 avec les phares qui s'allument la nuit !
La colection complete des Matchbox, 3 circuits des voitures à friction Dardar avec le circuit du looping !
Les premières bagnoles télécomandés, la toute première (la bagnole de police) avec une pauv antenne sur le boitier, Tac pour le Ned.
Les premiers skates ect...
Les jouets Légoland (la navette spaciale qui coute la peau du cul) et ba moi chez Pépé et Mémé, j'avais les plaques légo de la planète mars, la station orbitale, 3 grosses navettes que tu mets 2 jours à la monter, une plétores de petites soucoupes et tous les bonhommes.
La totale des jeux éléctroniques et le BigTrack !!!
Tiens regardes la photo ! Connaissez vous quelqu'un qui a eu ca?
C'est le premier char electronique programable de chez MB. Tu lui programmais son parcours et il le fesait, il y avait même un petit canon laser devant et une beine que tu pouvais accrocher derrière pour larguer une pomme ou autre chose.

Bon bref, je peux vous ecrire une page entière comme ça...

Et alors pour les bonbons ,les fringues et le reste, c'est juste n'importe quoi.
Au final c'est pas évident de revenir dans la réalité apres étant ado, mais je ferai pas autant de cadeaux à mon gamin.

Donc le chausson aux pommes c'est vraiment le minimum syndical de ma jeunèsse.
:rose:


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Avril 2007)

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: On la voit la jeunesse dorée... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

Moi, je vais te dire un seul truc sur mon enfance: 3 gosses, trois garçons en plus... Une mère au foyé et un père "commercial".... 

Mais je ne me plaint pas...    

Sinon.... UN CAFE.... (Pour revenir de temps en temps au sujet de ce magnifique fil...)


----------



## NED (13 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je vais noyer mon ravissement &#224; la lecture du post d'anthologie de Ned dans *un mug de caf&#233; chaud.*
> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Ho ba tu penses bien !
Les playmobil&#169; &#224; colorier, y'avait m&#234;me un cheval &#224; colorier avec, car c'&#233;tait des cow-boys et des indiens. M&#234;me que apres je gardais les feutres car il avaient une odeur TERRRIBLE !! &#224; j'adore cette odeur. Ca et le Slim c'&#233;tait de la drogue pour moi.
:love: :love: 
Les voitures qui se remontent avec une tige cr&#233;maill&#232;re avec la grosse roue au milieu, j'ai du en avoir 4 ou 5 dont une coccinelle violette et les parties qui explosaient sous le choc &#233;taient bleues !
 
Et il n'ya vait pas que les bagnoles qui s'&#233;clataient, y'a eu les motos apres j'en ai eu 2 motos.


Je te garde le meilleur pour la fin : *LES PNEUMATIRS !!!*:love: 
J'avais le stinger simple, et un stinger &#224; pompe plus grosse que d'habitude car c'&#233;tait le mod&#232;le AVEC LE SILENCIEUX !!! il tirait 3 fois plus loin !!! pour d&#233;multiplier la pression je mettais 2 joints ensembles entre le reservoir et le canon.
J'achetais les petites boites cylindrique de plombs par dizaine au centre commercial de Beaugrenelle &#224; paris car c'&#233;tait le seul magasin de jouet sp&#233;cialis&#233; pneumatir !!!

Hey les gaillos va falloir trouver d'autres trucs originaux, parceque si on fait un fil la-dessus, je vais vous sortir des trucs que vous avez jamais vus...
Vous voyez le film "Le jouet" avec Pierre Richard, la chambre du gamin, et bin j'&#233;tais  au du m&#234;me niveau que ce gamin pour vous dire....

Allez zou un caf&#233; pour la route , je pars en R-V...


----------



## Nexka (13 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hey les gaillos va falloir trouver d'autres trucs originaux, parceque si on fait un fil la-dessus, je vais vous sortir des trucs que vous avez jamais vus...




Tu avais le camping-car de Barbie à la plage??


----------



## Nephou (13 Avril 2007)

_bon bon bon_
en parlant de rails  sagirait de pas trop faire dévier ce fil des siens _déjà quil nen a plus pour longtemps _


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon là : 22 messages internet... Faut que j'appelle ma
> _Quelqu'un a du café de psychopathe colombien à me servir ??_
> Un petit mug ?


 
Si tu veux du café de psychopathe, j'en ai une carafe compète:hein: :hein: ... C'est un stagiaire qui a fait le café...   ... Il faut un début à tout, mais mettre autand d'eau que de café... Quand même... Fallait osé...   

    

AU fait, bonjour Rob'  :love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (13 Avril 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> _bon bon bon_
> en parlant de rails  sagirait de pas trop faire dévier ce fil des siens _déjà quil nen a plus pour longtemps _


 
NNNOOOONNNN.    ... Faut pas fermer ce fil... Tu promet? :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Avril 2007)

Ce soir, c'est le week end, je vais pouvoir utiliser ma machine &#224; expresso et boire du bon caf&#233; plutot que subir celui du bureau, qui fait de la lavasse&#169; presque inbuvable...


En rentrant de boulot, je vais me preparer un petit illy dans une jolie petite tasse :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce sera *un mug Pollux&#169; plein de caf&#233; fort !*



[MODE="english accent"]haow, je dis, ceci n'est pas convewnabeul ! Il boit son coffe dans oune mioug "Pollioux&#8482;", sans m&#234;me mettre oune morceau de sioucre ! shocking !  

Vous auriez oune morceau de sioucre pour ce pauvre Pollioux, please ?[/MODE] :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2007)

Pour l'instant je change compl&#232;tement ma fa&#231;on de consommer du caf&#233; :love: j'ai d&#233;couvert les caffe latte ultra frais :love: et c'est la r&#233;v&#233;lation  surtout le go&#251;t cappuccino :love: :love: :love: je sens que je vais devenir une addict


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Le mug Pollux&#174; est &#224; laver, d't'fa&#231;ons : j'ai pris le Winnie&#169;._
> J'y vais.
> :love:
> :love:



Mon mug ! il a pris mon mug, et il a m&#234;me pas mis de miel dans le caf&#233; ! Vite, mon pot de miel ... O&#249; est mon pot de miel ? Tigrou, Jojo Le retourapin, vous avez vu mon pot de miel ? :afraid: :modo: 
:casse: :hosto: 
:bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2007)

T'as un mug "Bogart" :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Avril 2007)

J't'en foutrais moi des trucs pour te tenir éveillé... Jacques Faizant du pauvre !!!


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2007)

D&#233;dicaces cet apr&#232;s-midi...
Personne...
Pas de bi&#232;re _(de luxe, ni autre...)_... 
Alors j'ai bu du caf&#233; tout l'apr&#232;s-midi...


----------



## NED (15 Avril 2007)

Howww ! Super joli ta nimphete au café titi !
Clap,Clap   
Pour moi ce matin c'est le *Bigbol de café* car je finis ma compta. J'ai du emmener toute la paperasse en week chez mon beauf du coup.
Hier c'était barbeuk-chequier, un concept original de week à la campagne mais avec du boulot jusque là voyez-vous?

_(Sinon y'en a aussi qui sont Ichat jusqu'à minuit, mais qui bossent toujours....on crorait pas comme ça mais si si ca existe)  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Il vaut mieux,* c'est vrai, allumer le barbeuk avec son chéquier qu'avec ses cartes bleues : ça fait des fumées toxiques !
> :sick:
> :hosto:



Puis, ça brûle plus longtemps, les chèques ... Surtout ceux "en bois"


----------



## NED (16 Avril 2007)

Le café inspire....les artistes...






 J'aime beaucoup cette affiche de Noël Saunier en 1935 






Et le grain de café inspire aussi les maroquiniers....:mouais: 






Mais le meilleur grain de café reste celui de Gosselin !!!
L'incroyable épicerie fine d'un village de la baie du Cotentin !  






A vos tasses !!!
:love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (16 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous... Le café est pret.... Ki Ken veut?....


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Le café inspire....les artistes...
> J'aime beaucoup cette affiche de Noël Saunier en 1935



Quand on sait qui était "La Voisin", proposer des breuvages sous le nom de L.Voisin, je trouve ça un peu osé


----------



## NED (16 Avril 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous... Le café est pret.... Ki Ken veut?....



Hello!
Raboules...raboules...


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

Arf!
T'aurais pas bu ton café, t'aurais pas eu le plan je parrie tiens....


----------



## samoussa (18 Avril 2007)

Et tu vas prendre quoi comme nouveau book?...un p'tit noir ? 




​


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2007)

Mais attends? :mouais: 
C'est un book...l'ordi qu'on t'a piqué?
Ou un book papier?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est un book...l'ordi qu'on t'a piqué?
> Ou un book papier?



Je pencherais pour le papier mais bon ce n'est que mon petit avis personnel 

Hier je me suis laissée tenter par une petite folie en faisant mes courses, surtout que vu que je n'en bois pratiquement pas ce n'est même pas moi qui vais en profiter 

Du coup je ne vais pas vous priver d'une petite tasse (voir même plusieurs) de ce "doux" breuvage




du jamaïcain, fait à la mokka, il va de soit


----------



## Nexka (18 Avril 2007)

C'était peut être un fan dégénéré :affraid:


----------



## samoussa (18 Avril 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> C'&#233;tait peut &#234;tre un fan d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; :affraid:


:mouais::love::love:


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce n'est pas mon PowaBook, :sick: fort heureusement, mais _juste_ mon joli book en cuir noir granuleux qui me suivait depuis... _Houl&#224;_.
> C'&#233;tait celui de ma m&#232;re. Mon p&#232;re &#233;tait encore sur Compugraphics&#169; !
> 
> 
> ...



Finalement c'est pire qu'un laptop chinois ...les salauds!!


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2007)

Envoie !
J'd&#233;sesp&#232;re...

:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (18 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Quelqu'un veut un café ?
> J'en ai du bon, et j'en ai suffisamment pour la nuit, là, mes z'ami(e)s !
> :love: :love: :love:



M'enfin un grand espresso juste avant d'aller dormir (tôt pour une fois ) ça ne se refuse pas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Quelqu'un veut un café ?
> J'en ai du bon, et j'en ai suffisamment pour la nuit, là, mes z'ami(e)s !
> :love: :love: :love:



ça a eté mon repas du soir .......non merci


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> Oui, mais à condition que tu m'expliques *pourquoi* t'es pas inscrit pour la soirée de vendredi, mon Lapin !



Ha parceque en plus il est du coin lui? Rhhhhhhoooolala


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2007)

Et oui la matinalit&#233; subjective d'une tasse rempli de breuvage noir, m'ensorcelle l'esprit d'une multitude de sensation inconventionelles. Mes sens se d&#233;sengourdissent sous l'effet magistral de la boisson chaude qui impr&#232;gne l'interieur de mes organes ensommeill&#233;s.
Dans cette alternative sans ambiguit&#233;, les commandes neurologiques de mon cerveau en redemandent. Pas d'obstacle &#224; cette action qui consiste subreptissement &#224; boire une nouvelle fois sans la moindre h&#233;sitation. Plic, ploc, fait la cafeti&#232;re en alu bross&#233; par les machines monocordes d'une usine japonaise en mal d'humanit&#233; inconstante. Aujourd'hui est un autre jour, mais l'affaiblissement n'est pas de mise. Ma potion m'enchante comme une ritournelle anticonformiste des chanson d'avant-guerre. La joie artificielle ainsi procur&#233;e n'est qu'en fait la reminiscence d'un instant tant convoit&#233;. Cependant, le moment est &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;re comme une chrysalide ombilicale pr&#232;te &#224; disparaitre avec ses r&#232;ves plein d'harmonies de paillettes feutr&#233;es.
Le futur s'organise devant mes yeux avec la douceur d'un moka p&#233;ruvien.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Hier, petit tour au Starbuck avant d'aller en réunion - prendre un thé, leur Earl Grey n'est pas dégueu (bien que hors de prix)

Ils font des cafés à tous les parfums là dedans,
tout et n'importe quoi,
café à la canelle, aux fruits de toutes sortes, à ceci, à cela...
Pourquoi pas, je ne sais pas, au concombre aussi, ou à la carotte ?

Vous qui aimez le café, vous marchez la dedans ?


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous qui aimez le café, vous marchez la dedans ?



Moi oui pour le mélanges avec le cappuccino (genre mix caramel-vanille ect...) Sinon le café classique est completement infâme !
:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous qui aimez le café, vous marchez dedans ?



Seulement si c'est du "jus de chaussette" !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

Les geek du caf&#233;, j'ai une question pour vous. 
Existe-t-il du caf&#233; aromatis&#233; &#224; la carotte? Mon lapin est neurasth&#233;nique. Ta m&#232;re.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)

Elles sont pas mignonnes, nos p'tites ménagères de moins de 50 ans, mon Ed?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Elles sont pas mignonnes, nos p'tites m&#233;nag&#232;res de moins de 50 ans, mon Ed?...


Ch'ai pas, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les vieilles.  

Et pourquoi? Parce que c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleures soupes. A condition que la carotte soit nouvelle, bien &#233;videmment.


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ned, dans quelques heures, on va boire ce breuvage ensemble.
> :love: :love: :love:




*Tin Tin Tin !!!
Le compte à rebours est lancé.... 
 

Non NON, C'EST PAS UN RÈVE !!!
:love: :love: :love: 
*


----------



## Craquounette (20 Avril 2007)

En ce jour de l'an de grâce 2007, jour qui verra la rencontre de *Sieur NED* et del *Signor Roberto*, je vous propose de porter un toast pour cette journée  

Rien de tel qu'un petit espresso pour cela


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2007)

J'me m&#234;le pas des histoires de couple, moi !.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2007)

Tant qu'ils sortent couverts...


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ch'ai pas, je préfère les vieilles.



Cool, j'en parlais avec Amok hier soir tiens 
Enfin, s'il a bien entendu ce que je lui disais.


Non, non, je n'ai pas vu sa carotte. 
Mais bon, c'est aujourd'hui le 20 avril non ? Rien n'est perdu.


(Putain dool, il arrive ce café ? )


----------



## Craquounette (20 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'me mêle pas des histoires de couple, moi !.....



Un p'tit dessin ?


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2007)

Une petite douche ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> Une petite douche ?



A quand le m&#234;me &#224; la guinness?


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2007)

Quand Global l'aura inventé


----------



## Redoch (22 Avril 2007)

Il est mignon avec ses petits yeux pochés......


----------



## Craquounette (22 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


>



La classe suprême! La tasse assortie aux pantalons   

Bon ben moi ce matin ça sera thé hein... Parce que Café... là... non... Un peu pochée la Craquounette également :hein: 

Pour les fervant, je mets en route un petit Illy et vous vous servez


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Avril 2007)

Premier café da la semaine, sur la terrasse, avec le vent qui agite les jeunes feuilles printanières. 

C'est beau un jardin arboré, c'est ça qu'il me faut, tiens.
 

*Bonne semaine à tous! :love:
*

C'est marrant, j'ai vachement la pêche moi ce matin! 
 
Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai bien pu faire ce week-end pour me sentir aussi bien? 
Siffle. Siffle. ​


----------



## jugnin (23 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Premier café da la semaine, sur la terrasse, avec le vent qui agite les jeunes feuilles printanières.
> 
> C'est beau un jardin arboré, c'est ça qu'il me faut, tiens.
> _
> ...



La terrasse ? _(feu) Ma terrasse et mézarbres ?_ Trop la chance. Pour moi le café fut volumineux et dense, comme d'hab, dans ma cellule. 

Allez, hop, travaillons.


----------



## matthieu2278 (23 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Premier café da la semaine, sur la terrasse, avec le vent qui agite les jeunes feuilles printanières.
> 
> C'est beau un jardin arboré, c'est ça qu'il me faut, tiens.
> 
> ...


 
Bonne semaine à toi aussi Stéphanie... La joie et la bonne humeur que dégage ce post me donne le sourrire ce matin :love: :love: :love: .... Allé hop! un café et au travail... 

Bonne journée...


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2007)

Et oui c'&#233;tait top ce petit Week chez rob !!!
Son caf&#233; est tout simplement *tr&#232;s bon !*

Et pourquoi !

Parceque tout simplement il est li&#233; au moment partag&#233; avec ce caf&#233; :love: 
Et ce moment &#233;tait *D&#233;licieux !!!*
M&#234;me si j'&#233;tais pas encore r&#233;veill&#233;.... 

Donc nous avons immortalis&#233; ce pacte du caf&#233; un peu plus tard,
l&#224; j'avais tous mes neurones en alerte !!!






*Yes we did It !!!*

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2007)

Un jour, Vincent va mettre une chemise unie, et l&#224;, c'est tout le syst&#232;me de valeurs de MacGe qui va s'effondrer 



Salut, les poteaux ! 

Sinon, moi, ce matin, mon caf&#233;, il avait un sale go&#251;t de bocoutroto :sick:


----------



## matthieu2278 (23 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Et oui c'était top ce petit Week chez rob !!!


 


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *J'adore ce mec.*
> :love:
> :love:


 
L'amitié.... Il n'y que ça de vrai dans la vie... Ce retrouver avec ses amis devant une bonne tasse de café... Ca n'a pas de prix.... :love: :love: :love: 

Bonne après midi les amis...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Allez. Gros caf&#233; pour moi aussi. Du style "&#224; m&#226;cher" avant d'avaler&#8230; C'est &#233;prouvant la politique en fait  Je suis &#233;puis&#233;


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2007)

Passe à la biére...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Bah tu sais&#8230; vu d'o&#249; je suis, on a d&#233;j&#224; du mal &#224; trouver les glo derri&#232;re les bulles lors des prises de sang&#8230; Faut peut-&#234;tre plut&#244;t que _j'arr&#234;te_ la bi&#232;re


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4245240 a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais vu d'où je suis, on a déjà du mal à trouver les glo derrière les bulles lors des prises de sang Faut peut-être plutôt que _j'arrête_ la bière


Étant "apatride" _(régionalement parlant)_, j'ai des soucis avec le Champagne, le vin, la bière, le rhum.... 
Tu crois que je devrais essayer la flotte ?!...  


 


P.S : et je bois des litres de café... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Et moi donc&#8230; Famille d'origine bourguignonne champenoise d'un c&#244;t&#233;, flandres maritimes de l'autre. Savoyard de c&#339;ur et r&#233;fugi&#233; dans le nord&#8230; L'h&#233;r&#233;dit&#233; est lourde  

Et des tonnes de caf&#233; itou&#8230;

Merde alors.


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4245275 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi donc&#8230; Famille d'origine bourguignonne champenoise d'un c&#244;t&#233;, flandres maritimes de l'autre. Savoyard de c&#339;ur et r&#233;fugi&#233; dans le nord&#8230; L'h&#233;r&#233;dit&#233; est lourde
> 
> Et des tonnes de caf&#233; itou&#8230;
> 
> Merde alors.


Famille d'origine champenoise (et alsacienne) d'un c&#244;t&#233;, Charente-Maritime de l'autre.
P&#232;re "capitaine au long cours"; donc diff&#233;rents lieux de vill&#233;giature _(m&#234;me la Bretagne pendant un moment !... :afraid:  )_, pas vraiment de "r&#233;gion de c&#339;ur" et r&#233;fugi&#233; en Normandie&#8230;  
_"Belle famille" antillaise...  _

Merde alors (aussi !).  


Une p'tite coupette de champagne ?!... 


_J'arr&#234;te le caf&#233;... j'en ai plus, shit !!... :mouais:_


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2007)

Et si je buvais un café ce matin? J'arrive pas à me réveiller et j'ai une journée de 15h qui m'attend ça fait pas trembler le café quand on a encore rien dans l'estomac dites? 

Je pose la question juste pour pas que ça me fasse plus d'effet que d'habitude! :afraid:


----------



## matthieu2278 (24 Avril 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> Tu crois déjà plus en l'amour, p'tit Matthieu ?  :rose:
> Allez moi aussi, je crois au café, je t'en offre un p'tit pour te consoler alors : _un p'tit café entre zamis_, moi aussi, j'aime bien ça ! :love:


 

Bonjour Elisnice...  

MMMAAAIIISSS si bien sur que je crois en l'amour.... :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Un café????


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Et si je buvais un café ce matin? J'arrive pas à me réveiller et j'ai une journée de 15h qui m'attend ça fait pas trembler le café quand on a encore rien dans l'estomac dites?
> 
> Je pose la question juste pour pas que ça me fasse plus d'effet que d'habitude! :afraid:



Ben manges une banane avec, mais pas une orange ça fait mal à l'estomac, un fruit comme ben une banane qui n'est pas acide ... 

Il va me falloir au moins deux cafés et deux / trois clopes pour déposer mes CV à messieurs interim. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Je sais pas si grand mère fait un si bon café que ça mais celui du matin m'a donné un p'tit boulot. Allez hop, un autre café et c'est parti.

Je recommencerais le café du matin


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Et des tonnes de café itou
[/QUOTE]

itou* TOO* (moi aussi  )


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Avril 2007)

:sleep:
J'vais vous dire un truc : trop de sommeil rend insensible au café.  

J'ai dormi 13h la nuit passée, ben je suis encore plus crevée:hein:.

Même après mes 2 Bodum® du jour rien n'y fait, je peux pas réviser dans cet état cette nuit. 

J'en peux plus. Faut que je passe à une autre drogue pour les échéances de la s'maine prochaine. Ou p'tèt bien juste plus de sommeil. Plus régulièrement surtout.

:sleep:


----------



## Chang (25 Avril 2007)

Caaaaafeeeeee ... tete dans le luc, yeux pas en face des trous, le tout embrume par un je ne sais quoi du a une soiree un peu trop arrosee ... j'en appelle a la force du ... Nescafe (eh oui on fait avec ce qu'on a hein) pour refaire au moins un peu surface ...  :sleep:

Bonne journee a toutes et tous ...


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2007)

Quelqu'un aurait du caf&#233; d'Homme &#169;
Un truc bien noir, bien cors&#233;, avec une odeur et un gout puissant :love:

PS : Rob', tu ne m'aurais pas piqu&#233; une chemise, j'ai exactement la m&#234;me que celle que tu portes sur la photo...


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2007)

Maheureusement pour vous (et heureusement pour moi ) elle est stock&#233;e chez mes parents...

Mais j'aurais l'occasion, je la prends en photo, promis  

PS : La mienne vient du Togo


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Maheureusement pour vous (et heureusement pour moi ) *elle est stockée chez mes parents*...
> 
> Mais j'aurais l'occasion, je la prends en photo, promis
> 
> PS : La mienne vient du Togo



Dans la salle de bains ? Même qu'elle protège des projections d'eau venant de la douche ?  


Allez  Petit café aussi pour moi  Et bonjour à tous, bien entendu


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2007)

Dis donc mon Backynou...faudra que je fasse la m&#234;me photo qu'avec Roberto quand je serait de passage pour voir ton b&#244; zardin !
:love:

Allez zou un pztit kawa pour la route !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Je pr&#233;pare le caf&#233; mon ami :love:
Et on t'attend


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

Je bois un caf&#233; en me disant que mon petit boulot est dur et n'a rien &#224; voir avec mon m&#233;tier mais les gens sont contents de moi et &#231;a faisait longtemps que &#231;a m'&#233;tais pas arriv&#233;, que des gens ne profitent pas de moi pour soulager leur stress. Je peux me d&#233;crisper en allant &#224; la machine &#224; expresso (avec des capsules !!!!!) car l'on demandera si &#231;a va et l'on ne me fera pas de gros yeux parce que j'ose prendre une pause de 5 minutes.


----------



## Redoch (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## Chang (27 Avril 2007)

Les petits cafes de l'aprem, pour se donner le courage de taper ces fichus CVs et lettre de "motivation" ... tout ca dans un petit rade sans pretention ... bonne ambiance.

Mais la il est 5pm, vendredi soir, super beau, short et t-shirt ... il est temps d'aller se mettre pieds nu sur la terrasse et s'ouvrir une binouze ... =)

Bon week end !


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2007)

un café de plus sur le bureau mais ces cafés décidément n'arrivent pas a eclaircir mes idées:rateau: 

si sa continue je passe au chocolat


----------



## tweek (27 Avril 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> un café de plus sur le bureau mais ces cafés décidément n'arrivent pas a eclaircir mes idées:rateau:
> 
> si sa continue je passe au chocolat



Essaye le Cacao à la vodka, c'est négial.


----------



## courgette2 (27 Avril 2007)

tiens je vais aller me faire un café, moi...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous amis et acros au café... (Et peut être même les deux... :mouais: )

Cela fait plusieurs jours que je ne suis pas venu vous faire un petit coucou... Et je m'en excuse...     

Même si je sais qu'au fond de vous, il y a du bon... Du très bon même... Et que vous ne m'en voudrez pas... 

PS: Chez certain... C'est ttttooouuuttt au fond....     

Sur ces bonnes paroles pleines d'amour :love: :love: (et de fautes d'orthographe  ) je vous embrassent tous, et je vous dis: bonne soirée et bon week end...

BISOUXXXX :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Avril 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous amis et acros au café... (Et peut être même les deux... :mouais: )
> 
> Cela fait plusieurs jours que je ne suis pas venu vous faire un petit coucou... Et je m'en excuse...
> 
> ...



Mon petit:love:,

Tu te fourvoies, tu divagues : je n'ai pas vu de fautes d'orthographe à par une ou deux toutes petites, que je mets sur le compte de l'émotion. 

En même temps, il ne faut pas me faire confiance : plus les échéances se rapprochent, plus je fais des fautes:rose:, pour la plupart inédites. 
C'est fou ça. 

C'est tellement gentil de penser à nous-autres, cher collègue amateur de café. 

Reçois mes plus amicales salutations,
:love::love:

Des bises.


----------



## NED (29 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Un café tout neuf.
> Des ombres de magnolia, des dessins très forts comme un tatouage sur l'herbe.
> Un tatouage éphémère.
> Des rhododendrons.
> ...



Tu me fais penser à la pub herta "simple comme herta" avec le gamin qui fait un petit moulin sur l'eau....


----------



## matthieu2278 (30 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mon petit:love:,
> 
> Tu te fourvoies, tu divagues : je n'ai pas vu de fautes d'orthographe à par une ou deux toutes petites, que je mets sur le compte de l'émotion.
> 
> ...


 
:mouais: Quelles echéances?



> C'est tellement gentil de penser à nous-autres, cher collègue amateur de café.


 
C'est normal...   



> Reçois mes plus amicales salutations,
> :love::love:
> 
> Des bises.


 
A toi aussi chère steph... :love: :love: 

Double dose de café à tous ceux qui comme moi sont au travail... Et qui comme moi aurraient préféré faire le pont...    

Bon courage à vous tous....    

Bises :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2007)

_Des trois esp&#232;ces de caf&#233;ier cultiv&#233;es &#224; la Guadeloupe appartenant &#224; la famille des Rubiac&#233;es,
 Coffea arabica L. (caf&#233; arabica), Coffea canephora (caf&#233; robusta), Coffea liberia (caf&#233; (lib&#233;ria), le caf&#233;ier arabica est le plus cultiv&#233;. II est originaire des montagnes de l'&#201;thiopie, entre 1 500 et 2 000 m d'altitude. :affraid:
 C'est un arbuste de 1,20 &#224; 5 m appel&#233; caf&#233; nappe ou caf&#233; gaulette selon la taille, aux rameaux gr&#234;les et flexibles. Les feuilles de 5 &#224; 20 cm de long sur 2 &#224; 7 cm de large, sont simples, enti&#232;res, brillantes et elliptiques. 
Les fleurs, de mai &#224; septembre, sont blanches et odorantes et donnent des fruits en 7 &#224; 11 mois. Ces fruits sont des drupes (fruits &#224; noyaux ovo&#239;des) de 1 &#224; 1,5 cm de diam&#232;tre sur 1,6 &#224; 1,8 cm de long, appel&#233;es " cerises " &#224; cause de leur forme et de leur couleur. 
Chaque fruit est constitu&#233; d'une peau rouge &#224; maturit&#233;, d'une pulpe charnue blanc jaun&#226;tre et de 2 graines (ou f&#232;ves) accol&#233;es par leur face plane. Chaque graine est prot&#233;g&#233;e par 2 enveloppes ; la premi&#232;re (parche) est mince et &#224; texture scl&#233;reuse, la seconde (pellicule argent&#233;e) est une tr&#232;s fine membrane plus ou moins adh&#233;rente &#224; la graine.

Les graines avant transformation sont de couleur gris jaun&#226;tre &#224; gris bleut&#233; ou gris verd&#226;tre, selon les vari&#233;t&#233;s. Elles pr&#233;sentent une partie bomb&#233;e et une partie plane parcourue par un sillon et, apr&#232;s torr&#233;faction, sont de couleur brun fonc&#233; &#224; noir._






TALLEYRAND disait :
*&#171; Noir comme le diable 
Chaud comme l&#8217;enfer 
Pur comme un ange 
Doux comme l&#8217;amour. &#187; 

Donc ce petit arbre est sp&#233;cialement d&#233;di&#233; &#224; Roberto !!!!
:love:  :love:*​


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2007)

Allez, un petit gâteau avec ton café ? Pis des bougies aussi ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)

Des bougies au café ? :rateau: je déteste le goût du café mais j'adore l'odeur :love:

Ca c'est fait pour moi :love: alors mon anniversaire c'est le 26 mai...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2007)

Et &#231;a sent bon ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)

oh voui :love: ils font les mêmes au chocolat au lait sous forme de tablettes sécable ça me rend dingue


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> oh voui :love: ils font les mêmes au chocolat au lait sous forme de tablettes sécable ça me rend dingue



Toi, tu bouffes pas assez de manganeou.


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Avril 2007)

eh oh


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2007)

Le café aussi, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> eh oh



Réaction typique... trop d'odeur de café, pas assez de manganeou....


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pardon, c'est nerveux.
> _La fatigue sans doute._



Contre la fatigue passagère, un seul remède : un café comme je viens de m'en faire un.

_:crache: Super corsé :crache:
 
:miam: Super parfumé :miam:
:love: :love: :love: 
Super carburant pour le taf!
 ​_​​*Bonne après-midi à tous!*


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2007)

En plus, ça va bien avé lou manganeou !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> En plus, ça va bien avé lou manganeou !



Tout à fait.

Merci guytankul...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2007)

Je vous en... prie, cher ami


----------



## matthieu2278 (30 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> alors mon anniversaire c'est le 26 mai...


 
OOOOOHHHHHH...... Moi c'est le 20 mai.... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2007)

Super... 

Allez... au lit, face de poulpe.


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2007)

Tiens j'ai cru voir un Guytou?
:love: 
Viens partager une bonne tasse de café avec nous....


----------



## matthieu2278 (1 Mai 2007)

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

Ca ce voit que c'est un week-end à ralonge.... Y a pas grand monde au café aujourd'hui...

Bonne fin de week-end à vous tous... 

:love: :love: :love: :love:  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mai 2007)

je crois que quand on en arrive à se prendre la tête pour choisir entre le service de couverts DATA et le SVIT sur le site d'ikea ("mais lequel ira le mieux avec mes assiettes que je n'ai pas encore? ah oui je dois aussi regarder les assiettes") ce dont on a besoin, c'est d'un bon café.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Ca ce voit que c'est un week-end à ralonge.... Y a pas grand monde au café aujourd'hui...
> 
> ...



Fectivement.. pas grand monde..:sleep: 

Ceci dit, c'est l'heure du ristretto...


----------



## NED (2 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Fectivement.. pas grand monde..:sleep:
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est l'heure du ristretto...



*2 ristretto m'sieur !!! 






 *


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Je vous en sers, de ce café ?_
> C'est un café pour prendre son temps.
> Un café pour apaiser, se concentrer.
> Une fumée lente.
> ...


 
Et ta soeur ???

Drogué va...


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Mai 2007)

_Hop! un café pour se donner un coup d'niake.
:love: 

Hop! Je retourne bosser allongée dans les pâquerettes, à la fraîche
:love: 

:style: Des révisions comme ça, c'est pénard :style:_ .​

*Bon courage à tous!*


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2007)

... peinard...


----------



## jugnin (2 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> _Hop! un café pour se donner un coup d'niake.
> :love:
> 
> Hop! Je retourne bosser allongée dans les pâquerettes, à la fraîche
> ...



Bon courage toi aussi. _Car le con court toujours_. ​
..._M'énerve c'te machine à S'presso là..._


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> J'avais r&#233;vis&#233; mon bac allong&#233;e dans mon jardin, c'&#233;tait suuuper bien :love:
> 
> 
> le chien m'a d'ailleurs activement soutenu afin que j'obtienne ledit dipl&#244;me


 
On voit plus ton cul que ton chien.

Comme &#231;a, au d&#233;bott&#233;, j'aurais tendance &#224; dire que tu cherches des amis.

Ce qui est sur, c'est que moi j'ai trouv&#233; un nouveau sac &#224; claques...


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On voit plus ton cul que ton chien.
> 
> Comme ça, au débotté, j'aurais tendance à dire que tu cherches des amis.
> 
> Ce qui est sur, c'est que moi j'ai trouvé un nouveau sac à claques...



tu n'as rien trouvé du tout et tu n'es qu'une mauvaise langue


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> tu n'as rien trouvé du tout et tu n'es qu'une mauvaise langue



t'en rajoutes en plus ?


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je... crois... que je vais... éteindre mon ordinateur.



Ouais, c'est ça... va prendre un café tiens


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> tu n'as rien trouvé du tout et tu n'es qu'une mauvaise langue


 
C'est même pas vrai d'abord !!! je suis pas une mauvaise langue. 

_La histoire de pas trop m'éloigner du sujet je parle un peu de café..._

_Là je suis en train de boire un méchant café de la machine du taf... un truc de fou... la dernière fois j'en ai renversé sur le bureau, j'ai jamais réussi à l'ravoir..._

Ceci dit, je pense que tu aimes bien prendre tes fesses en photo... effectivement à court terme tu peux te faire plein d'amis ici... y a foison de morts de faim, y a du mort de faim suisse, du mort de faim belge, du mort de faim français... y a de tout...


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Mai 2007)

mettre mes fesses en valeur avec un horrible pyjama rose et marron, il y a de l'idée  ;
quant à me faire des amis avec, je ne soulève même pas


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> mettre mes fesses en valeur avec un horrible pyjama rose et marron, il y a de l'idée  ;
> quant à me faire des amis avec, je ne soulève même pas


 
Faudrait pas que tu soulèves trop effectivement !!!!      

Allez file prendre une douche froide coquine !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> mettre mes fesses en valeur avec un horrible pyjama rose et marron,


 
marron derrière ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ouais, c'est ça... va prendre un café tiens



Mmmm ? Moi, dans ce cas précis, j'eusse plutôt prescrit une douche froide ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

j'évoque cette possibilité dans le thread d'à coté justement...


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mai 2007)

Bon... là... vu  les circonstances, je crois que je vais sortir la mokka "famille nombreuse"... m'est avis qu'il va y avoir du monde dans ce salon 




Faites tourner


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> marron derrière ?



oui, tu es très en forme, on a vu  ça y est


----------



## jugnin (2 Mai 2007)

C'est bien gentil tout ça, mais on n'a pas encore parlé du chien...


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est bien gentil tout ça, mais on n'a pas encore parlé du chien...



asphyxié ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> oui, tu es très en forme, on a vu  ça y est


 
Non, non justement, je suis atterré.

Mais je cache bien mon jeu, l'habitude probablement.


----------



## jugnin (2 Mai 2007)

Si j'&#233;tais impoli, je dirais : _Voil&#224; comment un cul peut foutre la merde dans un fil.

_


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

Oui enfin si j'étais pas là, tout le monde continuerait à se tripoter...

Te foutrais tout ça en maison de redressement moi...


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2007)

Toujours fourré là ou il faut, hein ?!... 


sonnyboy a dit:


> marron derrière ?


----------



## jugnin (2 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah non non, c'était un grand moment.
> Bon, je vais me faire un café avec garniture...
> Des amateurs ?
> :love: :love:



Oh ouaiiiis.

Dans une heure je m'extirpe du du travail, ça va être la fête de la tablette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> j'évoque cette possibilité dans le thread d'à coté justement...



Oui, mais nous n'avions pas la même cible, tu traitais la cause, moi, la conséquence !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais nous n'avions pas la même cible, tu traitais la cause, moi, la conséquence !


 
Je me doutais bien que tu n'allais point t'attaquer à une petite qui sollicite pour une des dernières fois tes ultimes ressources sexuelles...

Et puis c'est de bon ton, la défense des fesses et des opprimés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je me doutais bien que tu n'allais point t'attaquer à une petite qui sollicite pour une des dernières fois tes ultimes ressources sexuelles...



Oh, je pense que si nous devions nous rencontrer, ça ne devrait pas forcément attendre si longtemps, toutefois, je ne me mêlait point, en cette occurrence, de votre si constructif dialogue, je me contentai d'indiquer à tweek que le traitement qu'il préconisait pour soigner l'apoplexie naissante de Roberto ne me paraissait pas le plus indiqué.


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Non, non justement, je suis atterré.
> 
> Mais je cache bien mon jeu, l'habitude probablement.



 Moi aussi, atterrée : je rédige un post pour vous faire partager mon humeur bucolique à souhait, mon café ensoleillé tout ça, je reviens quelques heures après... et voilà le travail. Ben d'accord...:rateau: 
 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je... crois... que je vais... éteindre mon ordinateur.



Arf. Oui, *file plutôt te faire un café toi* _(et hop, on évite le flood)_



jugnin a dit:


> Si j'étais impoli, je dirais : _Voilà comment un cul peut foutre la merde dans un fil.
> _



Arf (bis) : pas mieux :love:

Bon aller, on se remet de ses émotions là... 
J'vous fait un café du soir, un bien doux, juste un peu tiède, juste comme vous l'aimez.


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... je me contentai d'indiquer à tweek que le traitement qu'il préconisait pour soigner l'apoplexie naissante de Roberto ne me paraissait pas le plus indiqué.




ah ouais, j'avais oublié que le café c'est un exitant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2007)

Bien moins que la coke...


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

'vrai.


----------



## NED (2 Mai 2007)

Hey les drogués là! :hein: 
On revient au fil messieurs s'il vous plaît.

Regardez cette goutte de lait dans le café !!!
C'est juste *magnifique !!!*






une petite fleur dédicacée au filles de ce fil......:love:


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Regardez cette goutte de lait dans le café !!!
> C'est juste *magnifique !!!*
> 
> 
> ...



*NED* où le retour à la délicatesse. La grande classe, comme d'hab'.:style:.

C'est de toute beauté cette chose que tu nous offres là.:love: 

MERCI


----------



## Redoch (2 Mai 2007)

Elle est de toi cette photo?
La goute de lait est tellement parfaite 
Un doublon, un peu de poésie et un retour dans le sujet, bien joué.


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hey les drogués là! :hein:
> On revient au fil messieurs s'il vous plaît.
> 
> Regardez cette goutte de lait dans le café !!!
> ...


Ah ! Qu'il est beau le débit de lait !...

(merci C. T.)


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2007)

Bon, soit on revient au sujet, soit non.

Si c'est non, ca ferme &#233;videmment... Mademoisellecha, merci d'&#233;viter &#224; l'avenir les images trop...personnelles, qui plus est sans rapport avec le fil.


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> Elle est de toi cette photo?
> La goute de lait est tellement parfaite
> Un doublon, un peu de po&#233;sie et un retour dans le sujet, bien jou&#233;.



Ba non chui pas assez dou&#233; moi en photo, c'est juste un gars avec un Nikon D50 avec une focale de 16 et une vitesse d&#8217;obturation r&#233;gl&#233;e sur 1/500&#232;me. L&#8217;oeil nu ne peut immortaliser de tels moments.

Bref c'est une oeuvre quoi.
Mais la cr&#233;ativit&#233; cafeti&#232;re est encore plus vaste :

Worlds Best Coffees annonce l'introduction sur le march&#233; d'un nouveau condiment &#224; base de caf&#233; : une combinaison d'huile vierge de caf&#233; arabica torr&#233;fi&#233; du Guatemala, sp&#233;cialement produite selon un cahier des charges tr&#232;s strict, et d'une huile d'olive de type Arbequines de Catalogue, de la maison VEA, S.A de L&#233;rida.
Le produit r&#233;sultant, tr&#232;s riche en ar&#244;mes, est un vrai tr&#233;sor de raffinement et de d&#233;licatesse, qui procure d'&#233;ttonnantes sensations gustatives.

Cette huile est tellement fine qu'on peut dessiner parfaitement des motifs avec 






Bon faut un peu le coup de main j'avoues....


----------



## Chang (3 Mai 2007)

Un cafe pour se remettre des abus de comptoir de la veille ... ouch !!! un cafe supra fort, comme une claque au reveil, c'est une question de survie ...


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mais ce soir c'est Nescafé©.
> :hein::modo:



En parlant de Nescafé©, vous avez vu, une machine à café fonctionnant avec des capsules au Nescafé© est sortie. Il y a différents arômes. Je n'ai pas testé mais j'adore son look :love: et son petit nom *KRUPS*






Et un petit lien spécial pour *Roberto* : tu y trouveras de quoi "améliorer" ton Nescafé©  



NED a dit:


> Petit blabla sur la future base de travail de Monsieur NED



Quelle sera l'utilisation de cette huile (mise à part être transformée en encre pour le plus grand bonheur de NED) ? Elle sera rajoutée au café pour booster les arômes ? Je la verrais assez sur une boule de glace vanille ... Doit pas être trop dégueu


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> tu y trouveras de quoi "améliorer" ton Nescafé©



Oh ... Il y a plus simple pour ça ...


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mai 2007)

Oooh oui elisenice j'accepte un petit café bien serré. Il va me tordre l'estomac mais ce n'est pas grave. Il me faut de la force et du courage pour cet après-midi...

Par contre je crois que c'est rapé pour les macarons... Des gourmands ont déjà baffré les délices verts... :mouais:


----------



## Zyrol (3 Mai 2007)

A la votre !


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2007)

Deuz' !....


----------



## Redoch (3 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ba non chui pas assez doué moi en photo



Ah bon et pourtantlà, tu as l'air de te depatouiller. 




NED a dit:


> c'est juste un gars avec un Nikon D50 avec une focale de 16 et une vitesse dobturation réglée sur 1/500ème.



Bravo au photographe :love: 



[/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, ben si la proposition tient toujours, chuis sur les rangs pour le café !
> :love: :love:





elisnice a dit:


> Ça tient !
> J'arrive !
> On le boit où, ce café ? Dehors, sous les nuages ?
> (mais attends, faut que je démarre la cafetière quand même )
> ...


Ça vient ?!...
Pakssa àfout', moi !...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Mais vous ne pensez donc qu'à bouffer et à boire ici ?!?!?!


----------



## Zyrol (3 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais vous ne pensez donc qu'à bouffer et à boire ici ?!?!?!



oui...   surtout boire !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> oui...  surtout boire !


Ah...
Ben &#231;a va, alors.

Huit&#232;me tasse finie.
(du th&#233
Journ&#233;e finie aussi. Foutue plut&#244;t.
Il fait trop beau.

Bon caf&#233;.
et bisous, puisque...


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> L'homme qui savait parler aux femmes !


Je sais, je sais.... :style:


----------



## mado (3 Mai 2007)

Les dessiner surtout :love:

Avec du café..


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Les dessiner surtout :love:
> 
> Avec du caf&#233;..


Les "_clairs-obscurs_", surtout... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]id3X_U602YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kanako (4 Mai 2007)

Roberto, j'adore, t'es magique. :love:
En ce moment tu es partout dans les fils que j'aime bien. Pof. Et j'aime toujours les messages que tu y laisses&#8230;  
D&#233;j&#224; ce lundi d'anniversaire  , l&#224; o&#249; le vent souffle, et puis maintenant ici&#8230;  

:rose: 







Je r&#234;ve de caf&#233;. Pourquoi n'ai-je pas de cafeti&#232;re dans cette chambre minuscule ?
Nuit blanche. Charette.
Le Dark dog c'est bon un peu, mais pas toute la nuit pour tenir. franchement d&#233;gueu par rapport &#224; un bon caf&#233;&#8230; Me sent toute pas bien.
bient&#244;t la fin&#8230;
un peu de musique. Mano solo, c'est bien le matin&#8230;

raaaaah caf&#233;. :rose:

note &#224; moi-m&#234;me, acheter tr&#232;s vite une cafeti&#232;re et du bon caf&#233; !


----------



## kanako (4 Mai 2007)

Merci ! 

à toi aussi  
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :sleep:
> P'tain, comment je vais pas trop squatter la machine à café de l'école, quand je vais arri... ce matin... *aujourd'hui !*
> :mouais:



Sinon, essaie en intra-veineuse, le café (fort, mais sans sucre, hein :rateau, ça réveille mieux


----------



## kanako (4 Mai 2007)

ouais mais le probl&#232;me de l'intra-veineuse c'est que tu sens plus le gout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2007)

kanako a dit:


> ouais mais le problème de l'intra-veineuse c'est que tu sens plus le gout !



Ben, tu sais, des fois, si t'es assez ... hum ... "Chiffon" :mouais:, le goût, de toute façon, avec une langue chargée comme un camion de déménagement ...


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2007)

odr&#233;;4255008 a dit:
			
		

> video de gaisbourg couleur caf&#233;



Mais dis donc....

*Elle est DINGO la machine &#224; caf&#233; du clip !!!!  *
C'est un colector &#231;a !!!

Bref moi en attendant j'ai trouv&#233; LA TASSE colector &#224; avoir absolument :






Dunk Mug. Voici une tasse &#224; caf&#233; qui poss&#232;de un espace pour entreposer des biscuits&#8230; Un 2 dans 1 pour la pause caf&#233;!

Un gadget ing&#233;nieux pour camoufler vos fringales&#8230; Vous n&#8217;avez qu&#8217;&#224; tourner votre tasse et personne ne remarquera que des biscuits s&#8217;y cachent!


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Et bonjour !
> 
> Vous venez ? Roberto, stephaaanie, matthieu, NED, Craquounette, BackCat, qui encore ?
> On fait une petite pause-café tous ensemble ? Ou on attend d'avoir fini de déjeuner ?
> ...


 
Coucou belle elisnice :love: :love: :love:  et bonjour à vous tous... :love: :love: :love: 

Ca tiens toujours la pause café?    Même avec un jour de retard?...    

Bonne journée à vous tous... Vous qui avez la même motivation que moi aujourd'hui...

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

Bisoux à vous tous... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Zyrol (4 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Mais dis donc....
> 
> *Elle est DINGO la machine à café du clip !!!!  *
> C'est un colector ça !!!
> ...



 Génial


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

Ô tristesse... Ô désespoir.... La cafetière du boulot vien de rendre l'âme:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: .... Après 2 mois de bon et loyaux services.... 

Salopperie de machine à pas cher....       

Qui qui a un petit café pour remonter mon moral tout triste et perturbé par cette perte insoutenable.... (Je divague...    ) 

*Bon appetit à vous tous fidèle de ce fil extraordinaire...* 

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Dunk Mug. Voici une tasse &#224; caf&#233; qui poss&#232;de un espace pour entreposer des biscuits&#8230; Un 2 dans 1 pour la pause caf&#233;!
> 
> Un gadget ing&#233;nieux pour camoufler vos fringales&#8230; Vous n&#8217;avez qu&#8217;&#224; tourner votre tasse et personne ne remarquera que des biscuits s&#8217;y cachent!




Oui, mais si tu bois avec les biscuits c&#244;t&#233; "en cachette", il y en aura qui vont fatalement tomber (ou au mieux des miettes) sur ta chemise


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, mais si tu bois avec les biscuits côté "en cachette", il y en aura qui vont fatalement tomber (ou au mieux des miettes) sur ta chemise



Ha oui tiens?
Mon dieu qu'il est pertinent ce guytou  
Pour un droitier ca va encore, bien que du coup c'est plus vraiment caché.
Et pour un gaucher c'est carrement la galère...
En fait C'est un gadjet à la noix ce truc


----------



## Craquounette (4 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> ...La tasse gadget qui fait des miettes...



Ca passe un chausson aux pommes là dedans ?   

Bon idem que hier... Un bon café qui vous remet d'aplomb, mais tout en douceur, voilà ce qu'il me faut... Peut-être un *cappuccino* ?




Peut-être que si je suis très sage, j'aurai droit à un dessin dessus ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :love:
> 
> et tiens, allez, viens, matthieu, j'ai du bon café tout chaud !


 
J'ARRIVE!!!!!!     

Merci elisnice.... Enfin *UNE* personne sur qui on peut compter... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Redoch (4 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui tiens?
> Mon dieu qu'il est pertinent ce guytou
> Pour un droitier ca va encore, bien que du coup c'est plus vraiment caché.
> Et pour un gaucher c'est carrement la galère...
> En fait C'est un gadjet à la noix ce truc



C'est juste fashon fashon.


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

Voilà qui va faire plaisir aux amoureux des math...


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Voil&#224; qui va faire plaisir aux amoureux des math...



Fais pas du gringue &#224; Pascal comme &#231;a, il va se faire un r&#233;gal (de caf&#233 de te faire une petite &#233;quation d&#233;mo made recette 77.


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Fais pas du gringue à Pascal comme ça, il va se faire un régal (de café) de te faire une petite équation démo made recette 77.


 
Pouquoi? :mouais:  Il est prof de math le pascal?


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ARRIVE!!!!!!
> 
> _Merci de cet éclat oublié, au goût d'alambic, au goût de brulé, de café foutu._ elisnice.... Enfin *UNE* une fille toute habillée d'orange sur qui on peut compter... :love: :love: :love:



J'arrive aussi. Pour moi ce sera un café très long.


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Pouquoi? :mouais:  Il est prof de math le pascal?



Il faudrait que tu ailles voir CE FIL et y lire les intervention de pascal pour comprendre un peu l'érudition de cet humble modérateur.... 

SINON y'a qui qui fait du café là c'est l'heure???


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu ailles voir CE FIL et y lire les intervention de pascal pour comprendre un peu l'&#233;rudition de cet humble mod&#233;rateur....


 
Je comprend mieu...    




> SINON y'a qui qui fait du caf&#233; l&#224; c'est l'heure???


Cela aurai &#233;tait avec plaisir Ned... Mais le cafeti&#232;re du boulot a rendu l'&#226;me... Vais devoir all&#233; en chercher un &#224; la machine :hein: :hein: :hein: .... Mais je t'en offre un si ca te dis...


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *AUSSI*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Et.... Tu en as pour un petit Kid&#169; assis?.....    

Edit: Merci belle elisnice... J'arrive alors... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

hellisnice a dit:


> Oui, j'en ai toujours, du bon, bien chaud ! Pour le méchant lapin aussi, oui.
> 
> :love:


Tu ne devrais pas !
Il a visiblement la rage ce lapin - pas la peine de l'ennerver outre mesure !
Une verveine, et encore...

Tiens, l'eau bout - allez, thé noir ginseng mandarine pour le ponk.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> (...)
> SINON y'a qui qui fait du caf&#233; l&#224; c'est l'heure???


Euh...
Apr&#232;s !... Pas fini ma sieste...  











mado a dit:


> Les dessiner surtout :love:
> 
> Avec du caf&#233;..


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas !
> Il a visiblement la rage ce lapin - pas la peine de l'ennerver outre mesure !
> Une verveine, et encore...


 
SI ce n'était que les yeux rouges, j'aurai dis qu'il a la mixomathose :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: .... Mais là.... Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a.... :hein: :hein: 

Je propose un bol de lait pour l'attirer et un grand coups de pelle derrière la tête pour l'achever...


----------



## tweek (4 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Euh...
> Apr&#232;s !... Pas fini ma sieste...




-----


----------



## mado (4 Mai 2007)

Dis tirhum, je ne sais pas ce que tu m'as fait boire comme caf&#233;, mais il m'a visiblement mis en _col&#232;re_ (saine la col&#232;re bien s&#251;r :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

matthieu7822 a dit:


> SI ce n'était que les yeux rouges, j'aurai dis qu'il a la mixomathose :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: .... Mais là.... Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a.... :hein: :hein:
> 
> Je propose un grand coups de pelle derrière la tête pour l'attirer et un bol de lait pour l'achever...


 
C'est bien ce que je pensais : le café rend les gens méchants.

Buvez du thé.


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais : le café rend les gens méchants.
> 
> Buvez du thé.


 
 

Mais non... :love: :love: :love:  C'était des paroles pleines d'amour et de compassion... :love: :love: :love:  Ton lapin souffre... Et ça nous fait mal à tous....:love: :love: :love:  Vois un service dans mes mots.... :love: :love: :love:  Non une agression.... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tweek (4 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais : le café rend les gens méchants.
> 
> Buvez du thé.





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *Description:*
> Laid
> Bête
> Méchant


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


>


 
Colabo...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Dis tirhum, je ne sais pas ce que tu m'as fait boire comme caf&#233;, mais il m'a visiblement mis en _col&#232;re_ (saine la col&#232;re bien s&#251;r :love: )


Je te refais un caf&#233;, alors ?!... 
Avec quelques grammes de chocolat....  


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

tweek - deux doigts coupés fins ! 
hurk hurk hurk !

Mais moi, ce n'est pas la faute du café, c'est génétique. J'étais destiné à être méchant.
En plus je ne bois jamais de café.
Ca sent mauvais et ça donne une haleine de fennec.


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> tweek - deux doigts coupés fins !
> hurk hurk hurk !
> 
> Mais moi, ce n'est pas la faute du café, c'est génétique. J'étais destiné à être méchant.
> ...


 
Je suis entièrement daccord avec toi pour l'haleine    ... Mais tu ne sais pas ce que tu rate en ne buvant pas de café... C'est le brevage de l'amitier, de l'amour... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> SI ce n'&#233;tait que les yeux rouges, j'aurai dis qu'il a la mixomathose :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: .... Mais l&#224;.... Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a.... :hein: :hein:
> 
> Je propose un bol de lait pour l'attirer et un grand coups de pelle derri&#232;re la t&#234;te pour l'achever...



Attirer un lapin avec un bol de lait... Enfin, il est vrai que j'ai eu comme colocataire, voil&#224; quelques ann&#233;es, une jeune lapine _(morte de la myxo)_ qui adorait ma poubelle. Je l'ai vue une fois s'enfiler une demie escalope de dinde.



			
				PonkDeadHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent mauvais et &#231;a donne une haleine de fennec.



Oh oui, surtout accompagn&#233; d'une bonne roul&#233;e, comme &#231;a, le matin. Mais &#231;a n'enl&#232;ve rien au savoir-vivre des fennecs.


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Attirer un lapin avec un bol de lait... Enfin, il est vrai que j'ai eu comme colocataire, voilà quelques années, une jeune lapine _(morte de la myxo)_ qui adorait ma poubelle. Je l'ai vue une fois s'enfiler une demie escalope de dinde.


 
C'est la première fois que j'entend parler d'un lapin homnivore... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

Toutes mes condoléences pour ta lapine...  

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> C'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'entend parler d'un lapin homnivore... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



Nan, juste carnivore. Elle ne buvait pas de caf&#233;, par exemple.



> Toutes mes condol&#233;ences pour ta lapine...


Je crois qu'on s'&#233;loigne du sujet, l&#224;, petit galopin.


----------



## matthieu2278 (4 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Je crois qu'on s'éloigne du sujet, là, petit galopin.


 
C'est vrai.... Allons boire un café mon lapin pour oublier...


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Un café ?*
> J'en ai du tout frais fait, du qui réveille !
> 
> _Avec des tuiles aux amandes et du chocolat amer ??
> _:love::love::love:



:afraid: pas de cafetière chez moi! Terrible! et si l'envie me prenait de me faire un café? ou d'en offrir un à mon amoureux? c'est affreux! Vu la convivialité du Kaffee-Zeit ou Zeit-Kaffee, il faut que je m'en achète une! C'est l'italienne la meilleure? Au fait, la B**um, ça fait du bon café? enfin, je veux dire sans dépot?


----------



## Zyrol (5 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> :afraid: pas de cafetière chez moi! Terrible! et si l'envie me prenait de me faire un café? ou d'en offrir un à mon amoureux? c'est affreux! Vu la convivialité du Kaffee-Zeit ou Zeit-Kaffee, il faut que je m'en achète une! C'est l'italienne la meilleure? Au fait, la B**um, ça fait du bon café? enfin, je veux dire sans dépot?



un seul conseil pour ma part : 

Les capsules ça fait certes du bon café, mais aussi beaucoup de déchet !!! pas trés ecologique...

Opte pour une vrai cafetiere expresso, sans capsule.

 

je suis chez Krups, et j'en suis plutot content (tres d'ailleurs )


----------



## guytantakul (5 Mai 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4256495 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: pas de cafeti&#232;re chez moi! Terrible! et si l'envie me prenait de me faire un caf&#233;? ou d'en offrir un &#224; mon amoureux? c'est affreux! Vu la convivialit&#233; du Kaffee-Zeit ou Zeit-Kaffee, il faut que je m'en ach&#232;te une! C'est l'italienne la meilleure? Au fait, la B**um, &#231;a fait du bon caf&#233;? enfin, je veux dire sans d&#233;pot?



Mouais, la Bobo, laisse passer des grains, c'est in&#233;vitable... Mais le caf&#233; est plut&#244;t bon, sans go&#251;t de filtre en somme !

Et puis &#231;a m&#232;ne doucement vers le vrai caf&#233; de cowboy : une gamelle, de l'eau, du caf&#233;. On fait chauffer. Le test pour savoir s'il est bon, c'est de mettre un fer &#224; cheval dedans. S'il coule, faut rajouter du caf&#233;  

Edit : sinon, je vais dans le sens de mon comodo : une expresso, c'est le meilleur compromis go&#251;t / facilit&#233; / dents sans grains incrust&#233;s


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Un caf&#233; ?*
> J'en ai du tout frais fait, du qui r&#233;veille !
> 
> _Avec des tuiles aux amandes et du chocolat amer ??
> ...



Pile poil le caf&#233; dont j'ai besoin l&#224;, aujourd'hui en _particulier_.
Un caf&#233; en paix.
Un caf&#233; qui r&#233;veille la bonne humeur.
Un caf&#233; chaud.
Un caf&#233; fumant, dont les vapeurs effacent toute chose redoutable.

*MERCI.
*


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Mai 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> un seul conseil pour ma part :
> 
> Les capsules &#231;a fait certes du bon caf&#233;, mais aussi beaucoup de d&#233;chet !!! pas tr&#233;s ecologique...
> 
> ...



je parlais pas d'une avec capsules, mais d'une italienne Bialetti, toute simple!


----------



## Redoch (5 Mai 2007)

Je pr&#233;pare le caf&#233; pour combien de personnes?


----------



## jugnin (5 Mai 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> Je prépare le café pour combien de personnes?
> http://imageshack.us


 
J'ai pas vraiment le temps d'attendre que tu daigne torréfier tout ça. J'vais m'démerder avec ma cafetière qui n'en n'est pas une.


----------



## NED (5 Mai 2007)

Ptin j'ai une sorte de gastro-grippo-pudeforce !
Tension &#224; 9.... 
Je crois que je bosse trop.
Le caf&#233; ca sera pour plus tard quand mes boyeaux seront plus en &#233;tat de marche....
Arf!
:sick: 

Hey Redo c'est parrain*&#233;* par Bassou pas parrainer !!!!


----------



## NED (7 Mai 2007)

_1er Service !!!






:love: 
 _


----------



## jugnin (7 Mai 2007)

Nouvelle semaine, nouveau Présidentdelarépubliquefrançaise. Allez.:sleep:

_Pfiou._

:mouais:'Va n'en falloir des hectolitres de café, là.:mouais:

_Bonne nuit Roberto.

edit : _


			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> _1er Service !!!
> 
> __
> 
> ...



Comment c'est meugnon ça..._:love:_​


----------



## matthieu2278 (7 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> _1er Service !!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ca donne envis ça.... 

Bonjour à vous tous... :love: :love: :love: :love: 

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 'aurais bien fais le pont moi... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

Allé!     *2° Service*


----------



## matthieu2278 (7 Mai 2007)

Bonjour cher Rob' :love: 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Pour le second service,* je propose moins charmant que le caf&#233;-cr&#232;me Jolikeur.


 
Un par ici stp... Un... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 



> Un mug de routier du caf&#233; bien chaud bien noir.
> :love:  :love:


 
Oh oui... Un grand mug bien chaud...  




> _Attention hein, pas le truc pour mettre la France au travail :ensembletoutestpossib'&#169;_





> un caf&#233; qui donne simplement envie de bouger et d'ouvrir les yeux !


 
:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 




> _J'ai eu un coup de fil qui me fait sourire &#224; bouffer le monde entier._





> :love: :love: :love:


 
Bon ap' alors...     

Bon courage &#224; tous ceux qui comme nous ne font pas le pont.... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Pour le second service,* je propose moins charmant que le café-crème Jolikeur.





En signe de *résistance* ce matin : 
je *ne* me suis* pas* levée tôt 
et je* n'*ai *pas* travaillé.
 
:love::love: 
​
_Ce n'est pas très malin, peut-être, je vous l'accorde, mais faut laisser le temps de se faire à cette tournure politique saugrenue. Merci. 
_

Je prendrais bien un café moi, un café interminable, bien fort et *amical.*


----------



## jugnin (7 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> En signe de *résistance* ce matin :
> je *ne* me suis* pas* levée tôt
> et je* n'*ai *pas* travaillé.
> 
> ...



Mais oui, et moi je me suis penché sur mon café pour y apercevoir le reflet de la _lune,_ jusqu'à y tremper la _moustache,_ et vexé, je suis allé me defouler sur une _machine_ à voter...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> En signe de *r&#233;sistance* ce matin :
> je *ne* me suis* pas* lev&#233;e t&#244;t
> et je* n'*ai *pas* travaill&#233;.​



Ben moi non plus, mais c'est naturel chez moi. 
Je me l&#232;ve 20 minutes avant d'arriver au travail, pour le caf&#233; (je prends un pitch &#224; la pomme dans ma poche de falzar en partant) qui m'attend.
Puis arriv&#233; au taf, je glande en cr&#233;ant des probl&#232;mes pour les r&#233;soudre, tel un sp&#233;cialiste de l'art informel de l'informatique de bureau.
Et tout le monde de m'acclamer et de me ch&#233;rir - top cool.

Dommage que cel&#224; doive se terminer bient&#244;t - cause rachat de la boite...


----------



## matthieu2278 (7 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> En signe de *résistance* ce matin :
> 
> je *ne* me suis* pas* levée tôt
> et je* n'*ai *pas* travaillé.
> ...


 
Coucou steph' je te rassure... Si! C'est malin.... Et plus la journée *de travail* :mouais: :mouais: avance, plus je me demande ce que je fous là.... 

Allé... En rentrant du resto... *Tournée générale...*


----------



## mado (7 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> En signe de *résistance* ce matin :
> je *ne* me suis* pas* levée tôt
> et je* n'*ai *pas* travaillé.
> 
> ...





jugnin a dit:


> Mais oui, et moi je me suis penché sur mon café pour y apercevoir le reflet de la _lune,_ jusqu'à y tremper la _moustache,_ et vexé, je suis allé me defouler sur une _machine_ à voter...



Je reprends mon carnet alors 

Et un café serré. Très serré.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Au vu de ce panorama, nul doute que tes compétences feront très prochainement merveille dans un autre cadre.
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...




Chuut, j'ai déjà des offres d'embauche


----------



## matthieu2278 (7 Mai 2007)

Allé... Il est 15 heures 40... 

*C'est l'heure du café et du brownie au boulot....* 

Quelqu'un est interessé? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## kanako (7 Mai 2007)

volontier.  &#224; c'tte l&#224; j'ai d&#251; me prendre un cidre &#224; l'&#233;cole (c'est &#231;a la classe de cette &#233;cole), leur caf&#233;s sons trop d&#233;gueux&#8230;
Mais j'aurais pr&#233;fer&#233; un caf&#233;. avec un tit speculos vu que je suis dans la bonne r&#233;gion 
:love:


----------



## Chang (8 Mai 2007)

Lever tot expres, alors qu'on a rien a faire de special, mais juste pour siroter le caf' dans le jour naissant, en ecoutant les nouveautes musicales, apprecier les premiers rayons de soleil et se dire que ca va etre une p... de belle journee encore :love:


----------



## Chang (8 Mai 2007)

Eh non, mais je suis plutot du matin. Je prefere la tranquilite du jour qui se leve a la tranquilite des nuits interminables ... Et le matin, le cafe c'est o-bli-ge !!!


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...)
> Bon, avant de me coucher, finir mon caf&#233; froid, &#231;a fait une haleine de comanche, mais tant pis.
> D't'fa&#231;ons j'embrasse pas, l&#224;.






_clic image... _


----------



## Chang (8 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Bonne nuit !_
> ​J'ai lavé et séché le service à café, les petites cuillères, tout-nickel pour le 1er service du 8 mai, c'est férié, vous pouvez dormir y a pas d'école pas de bureau pas de chantier !
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



De toute facon ya pas de boulot ... mais il va quand meme falloir en chercher ce 8 Mai :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...)
> Tirhum t'es un esp&#232;ce de foutu salopard !!
> _Pile avant de dormir._
> 
> ​


Moi aussi je t'aime !!...   
Gr&#226;ce &#224; moi tu ne compteras pas les moutons cette nuit...
Tu t'endormiras avec une jolie... ritournelle !...  


 



Comanchero, comanchero, comanchero, comanchero, comanchero, comanchero...

:rateau:  


&#201;DIT : tu diras bonjour &#224; Sabrina, ah c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait ?!...


----------



## tweek (8 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tirhum t'es un espèce de foutu salopard !!
> _Pile avant de dormir._
> 
> ​




  


M! j'aurais jamais du cliquer là-dessus   :rateau:


----------



## Grug (8 Mai 2007)

Relancer la machine, prendre le temps de la r&#233;flexion, un express pour tenter de r&#233;soudre le traumatisme du chat ne comprenant pas pourquoi il est si difficile de s'endormir sur un &#233;cran plat&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Relancer la machine, prendre le temps de la réflexion, un express pour tenter de résoudre le traumatisme du chat ne comprenant pas pourquoi il est si difficile de s'endormir sur un écran plat



Utiliser un écran plat lorsqu'on a un chat devrait être sanctionné avec la même sévérité que les autres formes de cruauté envers les animaux, je trouve ! :hein: :mouais:


----------



## Grug (8 Mai 2007)

il est bien de cet avis !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2007)

Retour au boulot, il me faut vite fait un caf&#233; bien noir, bien fort :casse:


----------



## matthieu2278 (9 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Retour au boulot, il me faut vite fait un café bien noir, bien fort :casse:


Bonjour à tous... :sleep: :sleep: 

Pour moi aussi retour au boulot... Depuis 1h30 environ... :sleep: 

Un gars du bureau à ramené de Casablanca une boite de gateaux Marocains.... C'est exellent avec un bon café... :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Qui en veut? Dépéchez vous... Il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde... :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2007)

Je reprendrais bien du caf&#233;, j'ai une de ces t&#234;tes ce matin :sleep: :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ou de belles z'insomniaques...



Ah, non.
Excusez-moi, je me suis trompée de comptoir!




 
_C'est bon, je suis déjà sortie, n'appelez pas le videur._


----------



## Chang (10 Mai 2007)

Se lever a midi, la tete dans le c... se rappeler a peine etre rentre, retrouver des vestiges des actions realisees dans un etat bien avance ... BREF, la le cafe, faut quil soit fort !!!


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Mai 2007)

'jour tous le monde... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:  reste un peut de café... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

La France qui se lève tôt chez moi a beau enchaîner les tasses de thé, se motiver, vouloir jouer la gagne...
Ben, y a des jours comme ça...

Allez, une dernière tasse et je pars au taff, je suis à la super bourre.

Un Earl-grey bio et équitable* pour changer de vos boissons noires qui fouettent ?







* Hein ? Ouais hein ? Va mal finir ce PonkHead...


----------



## joanes (10 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Compagnie Créole© non non, n'insistez pas.]


* POWAAA*

Oui ben pour un type qui écoute Yolanda


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> mais pour Zappa, pas le choix, je veux &#231;a.
> :love::love:
> Ou alors _Horses_, de Patti Smith. Mais rien d'aut', et pas Edith Piaf ni la Compagnie Cr&#233;ole&#169; non non, n'insistez pas.]



Mince, moi qui allais te proposer B&#233;cassine c'est ma cousine de Chantal Goya Snakeskin Cowboy de Ted Nudgent, enchain&#233; de suite apr&#232;s par American Blackbird de ZZ Top 



Bon, moi, ce matin, arabica, et ambiance "bluesy", Toujours ZZ Top, mais "Blue jean blues", pi apr&#232;s, pit&#234;t un "Love in Vain" des stones 

You've washed my old blue jean


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * Hein ? Ouais hein ? Va mal finir ce PonkHead...


 
Je te le fais pas dire... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, c'matin, j'ai eu droit à la douce musique de la machine à laver de mon _colocopropriétaire, _dès six heures. Bon, ça a pas duré longtemps, après y'avait le son de la télé à _donftamère_, par dessus.

:mouais::mouais:​
Café amer, idées meurtrières.


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Mai 2007)

Aallé!!!! C'est l'heure!!!

Amener tous vos mugs et autre... mouais: )!!! 

Y'en aurra pas pour tous le monde...


----------



## Craquounette (10 Mai 2007)

Dites... Je me fais du soucis... Il a de nouveau disparu NED? :mouais: Il me semble que dans un de ses derniers messages il disait être malade genre gastro... Vous savez s'il a été kidnappé ? s'il est coincé dans les toilettes ? 

Bon, je vais vous faire une grosse mokka et peut-être que le marc nous apprendra quelque chose !! Qui en veut ? Il ne reste qu'un macaron au choc'  Va falloir être rapide


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites... Je me fais du soucis... Il a de nouveau disparu NED? :mouais: Il me semble que dans un de ses derniers messages il disait être malade genre gastro... Vous savez s'il a été kidnappé ? s'il est coincé dans les toilettes ?
> 
> Bon, je vais vous faire une grosse mokka et peut-être que le marc nous apprendra quelque chose !! Qui en veut ? Il ne reste qu'un macaron au choc'  Va falloir être rapide


 
Prems' .... C'est vrai pour le Ned... Il a disparu? :mouais: :mouais: 

Va falloir mener une enquete... :mouais: :mouais: 

Il s'est peut être noyer dans ces toilettes son café...


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah.
> :hein:
> J'ai pas du mettre assez d'eau dans le percolateur : _y a une dr&#244;le d'odeur..._
> :mouais:
> :rateau:


 
C'est pas le perco rob'...


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2007)

En musique ?!...


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2007)

C'est d'la "p'tite musique", &#231;a ! 
J'&#233;coute des interpr&#233;tations des &#339;uvres de Mr Fred...
_(Chopin, 'videmment !)_


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Mai 2007)

Je ris là...
 
...à lire d'autres hisoires de doctorat, de 4L, et toutes ces choses formidables qui se sont passées aujourd'hui encore dans cet asile ce Bar.


Un café ouais, ça va m'calmer.
:love: :love: ​


----------



## matthieu2278 (11 Mai 2007)

Bonjour Rob'... :sleep: :sleep: 

Je vais en prendre un volontier mon amis.... :sleep: Pas la pêche aujourd'hui.... :sleep: 

*:love: Bonne journée à tout le monde!!:love: *​


----------



## NED (11 Mai 2007)

Hello les gens !!!

Non, désolé j'étais pas là pendant un moment car préparer un évènement sur les champs-Elysées c'est pas du gâteau non plus....
*Le café à tourné a plein régime* même si je bosse pour de la bière.
La gastro est passée. 
Bref, encore un petit mois ou je ne serait pas hyper présent, mais dès que je peux je viens partager une bonne tasse avec vous !

 

Tennez dernière trouvaille, j' aime beaucoup les coloris flashis et la texture :love: 
Amateur de café? Un long à déguster? Oui mais toujours design ! 

*Touch !* est la première tasse à café conçue en porcelaine et velours, pour des sensations inédites et fascinantes, toucher la chaleur et le velouté du café avant de déguster. 

Son revêtement particulier en velours et ses dimensions idéales offrent aussi et surtout l'avantage de boire un café bien chaud sans se brûler les doigts. 
Le velour permet aussi une réduction sonore entre tasse et sous-tasse assez étonnante. Tous les sens sont en éveil : l'ouïe, le toucher, la vue avec ces couleurs dynamiques, et bien sûr l'odeur et le goût de votre café bien chaud ! 
Un simple dessin géométrique en velours et c'est tout un café qui est réinventé ! 

Poil au nez !


----------



## matthieu2278 (11 Mai 2007)

*Ned est de retour!!!!!!!!!!! Les gars v'nez voir!!!!*    

Coucou le Ned! Pas mal ta dernière trouvaille...

Bon courage pour ton boulot... Que la force soit avec toi!... Et avec votre espr.... . (Faut vraiment que j'arrête là...  )

*C'est ma trournée pour fêter le retour du Ned!!!!!* :love: :love: 

*Bon courage mon pôt'!!!! A la compot... (OK je sort... )*


----------



## Chang (11 Mai 2007)

> *Allez viens Chang, tu es mon n'invité du matin !
> *Un sucre ? Du lait ??





Alors Rob' faut qu'on parle. C'est tres gentil de m'inviter tout ca tout ca mais sur un fil de dingues du cafe, proposer du lait ou du sucre dans ce brevage de gringo, mince quoi, ou va t-on ?? 




Donc ce sera bien noir, bien fort, et s'il te reste des palets bretons ...  c'est banco !!! Ca fait plus d'un an que j'en ai pas goute ... faudrait que je m'en fasse envoyer :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> *Ned est de retour!!!!!!!!!!! Les gars v'nez voir!!!!*



*AaAAaaAAaaahhhh* me voilà rassurée  *THE Ned* est réapparu! Il n'a pas fini sa vie coincé dans je ne sais quels sordides WC   

Dis, ton super projet pour les Champs-Elysées, il sera visible aux alentours du 22-25 juin ?   Pour une fois que je serai sur la capitale 

*matthieu2278* c'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que j'accepte un petit noir bien serré, bien corsé et goutu en ta compagnie  Et je t'ai gardé l'ultime macaron au choc' comme promis 

Sur ce, je m'en vais affronter cette dure journée qui s'annonce devant moi... et viendrai vous rejoindre ce soir pour un *Cappuccino* bien réconfortant... _Et peut-être même que j'amènerai du choc' noir... avec un peu d'orange dedans pour certains amateurs éclairés _ 

Plus je poste ici, plus je mets des couleurs et des smileys... vous croyez que c'est grave Docteur ????   :affraid:


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> [...]
> 
> Plus je poste ici, plus je mets des couleurs et des smileys... vous croyez que c'est grave Docteur ????   :affraid:



  
ça doit être l'influence de notre ami Roberto Vendez


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Craquoupasnette a dit:


> Plus je poste ici, plus je mets des couleurs et des smileys... vous croyez que c'est grave Docteur ???? :affraid:


Oui.






(non, boire du thé ne me rend pas plus gentil)


----------



## jugnin (11 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Plus je poste ici, plus je mets des couleurs et des smileys... vous croyez que c'est grave Docteur ????   :affraid:





Zyrol a dit:


> &#231;a doit &#234;tre l'influence de notre ami Roberto Vendez



Ouais, j'ai pas mon st&#233;t*h*oscope avec moi, mais je penche pour une _robertose aig&#252;e._ Pas de traitement connu &#224; ce jour.


----------



## NED (11 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dis, ton super projet pour les Champs-Elysées, il sera visible aux alentours du 22-25 juin ?   Pour une fois que je serai sur la capitale



Tu as tous les détails *LA !*

Le café...mmm *C'est bon !!*


----------



## matthieu2278 (11 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> *matthieu2278* c'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que j'accepte un petit noir bien serré, bien corsé et goutu en ta compagnie  Et je t'ai gardé l'ultime macaron au choc' comme promis


 
*Je t'attend mon amis*... Merci pour le macarron... :love:  Pour ce soir, j'ai du café et du chocolat fourré au caramel fondant... Ca n'a pas l'air dégeulasse... (Vu le prix que je l'ai banqué... :mouais: )




> Plus je poste ici, plus je mets des couleurs et des smileys... vous croyez que c'est grave Docteur ????





> :affraid:


   *C'est* *pas grave ça ....    *

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Une jeune fille s'émeut de ce que, en quelque sorte, Roberto s'insinue en elle et que répond-il ?


Roberto Bendez a dit:


> *Le mieux c'est de ne pas lutter.*


Incorrigible !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2007)

Le vrai secret pour un bon caf&#233; c'est le filtre


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Par contre, ça risque de durer un moment. Accoutumance et tout.
> *Le mieux c'est de ne pas lutter.*



Ca fait mal ?  



NED a dit:


> Tu as tous les détails *LA !*



Dommage... un mois trop tôt :hein: 



matthieu2278 a dit:


> *Je t'attend mon amis*... Merci pour le macarron... :love:  Pour ce soir, j'ai du café et du chocolat fourré au caramel fondant... Ca n'a pas l'air dégeulasse... (Vu le prix que je l'ai banqué... :mouais: )



Juste une petite question. crois-tu vraiment que Roberto dirait a un mec "Le mieux c'est de ne pas lutter" ?   



PonkHead a dit:


> Une* jeune* fille s'émeut de ce que, en quelque sorte, Roberto s'insinue en elle et que répond-il ?



Voilà à quoi on reconnaît un gentleman :love: :love: :love: 



jpmiss a dit:


> Le vrai secret pour un bon café c'est le filtre



jpmiss.... retourne poser tout cela au bloc op! Un patient va encore se plaindre qu'il lui manque un bout d'intestin  

Voilà... le Cappuccino est servi et le choc' arrive


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

Horreur, je n'ai plus de café ... ni de bières !

J'accepte donc volontiers ce cafémug :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## NED (12 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ned l'Echanteur Enchanté
> :love: :love:



Bon week-end cafetier ami !
Je look un peu les modèles de nouvelles machines Ness parceque je crois que la mienne va rendre l'âme apres 8 ans de bon et loyaux services.
Je degusterai un nouveau café bientôt en pensant au formidable séjour chez Roberto El corazon...
 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> et du taboulet dans sa barquette,



Vert ou rouge ... le taboulé ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Edit=Oh p... *j'ai compris*.  C'était débile, un peu quand même, non ?



Ben t'as mis l'temps


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben t'as mis l'temps



Pascal le roi du Vert Mot !!! ou le professeur Ma boule

    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Bon, un café ? *
> J'en ai du beau et du bon, qui satisfera petits et grands, brunes et rousses, avec des :love: et des  .


 
Pour moi ça sera là... Tout de suite... Mais le truc c'est qu'il me faudrait un café qui rend ZzZzzeeeeeeenNNnnNnNnnNnnn avant que je m'emporte au tel avec un obscur médecin   :rateau: 

Allez ZzZzzzeeeennnnnn Craquounette


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mai 2007)

Lundi matin, retour au bureau... :sleep:

Un p'tit expresso?


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Mai 2007)

MMMMMH!!!!

Si seulement j'avais une machine à café.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Si seulement j'avais une machine à café.



Ouais... Ben t'en as pas...
La vie est vraiment une tartine de merde...


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Ben t'en as pas...
> La vie est vraiment une tartine de merde...



J'ai même pas de pain pour m'en faire une! 

fais chier la vie


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La vie est vraiment une tartine de merde...


Oui,
d'ailleurs, quand elle tombe, c'est toujours du mauvais côté


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2007)

Ah... T'as remarqué aussi?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui,
> d'ailleurs, quand elle tombe, c'est toujours du mauvais côté



Pourquoi ? Il y a un bon côté à ce genre de tartine ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Il y a un bon côté à ce genre de tartine ?



oui, y en a un qui porte bonheur!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> oui, y en a un qui porte bonheur!



Ca ne porte jamais bonheur de marcher dans la vie des autres.

Sur ceux, je vais me faire une tasse de thé pour revenir au sujet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> oui, y en a un qui porte bonheur!



Rappelle moi de te faire déchausser si tu passes à la maison


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca ne porte jamais bonheur de marcher dans la vie des autres.



c'est plutôt mort quand ça sort non? Enfin j'dis ça 



@77
Je comprends mieux pourquoi on me dit que je laisse une odeur après mon passage! :hein:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

Caf&#233;, caf&#233;, caf&#233;, caf&#233;....






:sleep: :sleep: 

_J'abandonne..._ :sleep:​


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

Bon ben z'alors....
&#199;a dort encore ?!.....


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

Avec un grand carr&#233; de chocolat noir ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Prenez le temps de vous asseoir ou buvez-le vite fait..._ Il n'est pas trop fort ?_
> :rose: :love: :love: :love:



Je ne vais que m'asseoir ce matin, pas de café, juste une grosse tasse de roïboos "Pommes au four" histoire d'émerger gentiment, tout en douceur...
Je dois fermer à clef en partant Roberto ?  

Par contre je vous ai dégotté le dernier né de *La Genovese* 



​

Plein de promesses aromatiques pour fêter les 70 ans de la maison!

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...)_ Il n'est pas trop fort ?_
> :rose:



Ce n'est pas *trop* fort, non.
C'est juste *bien*.


----------



## Zyrol (15 Mai 2007)

Alors ce matin, est un matin vraiment pas comme les autres    je ne décolle vraiment pas   j'ai vraiment besoin de quelques choses de plus puissant. Si quelqu'un à quelque choses d'autre à me proposer que ça :


----------



## tweek (15 Mai 2007)

ça


----------



## Zyrol (15 Mai 2007)

mouais, pas mal. je vais tenter des mélanges...

Café trés fort avec redBull + dynamite dedans, pendant le film, et la douche froide pour eteindre le feu    . les 2 claques je l'ai garde en option.


----------



## Zyrol (15 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pour le café, tu veux du mpeg ou du .avi ?



Arg.... :rateau: 

trop efficace le cocktail...:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pour le café, tu veux du mpeg ou du .avi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eeeeeeeehhhhh ... Casse pas mes co-modos, fais un peu attention, quoi !


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (15 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> dans une petite pièce fraîche à l'ombre des fenêtres grillagées, les 30° à l'extérieur, même pas peur !, dans une tasse à décors orientaux autour les roucoulements des pigeons, le chant du coq (il est déréglé, çui-là  ), les gazouillis des p'tits oiseaux de *Marrakech
> :love:



C'est d'un convenu


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> (...)
> Je vous l'offre, &#224; tous ! mais sp&#233;cialement &#224; trois d'entre vous (qui se reconna&#238;tront).
> (...)


Merci....   





EDIT :


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bobby avait raison... Tu es encore plus racolleur que Ed...


Cornichon !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Merci....



Bobby avait raison... Tu es encore plus racolleur que Ed...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bobby avait raison... Tu es encore plus racolleur que Ed...


C'est que je n'ai pas que &#231;a &#224; faire, moi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

La pluie sur Nanterre,
La fenêtre qui donne sur la voie ferrée,
Le clic-clic-clic des doigts sur les claviers dans l'open-space
Et le doux éclairage des néons,

A la main, un gobelet en plastique,
plein d'un liquide tiède, pompeusement labellisé "thé"

Ah ah !
elisnice, tu peux aller te rhabiller !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pourquoi pas une soupe goût poulet , tant que t'y es ??


La machine propose "potage tomate"

(sans commentaires)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> La machine propose "potage tomate"
> 
> (sans commentaires)


Mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;. :love:


----------



## NED (16 Mai 2007)

Salut bles amiches !!!
J'arrive...J'arrive, je fais chauffer la machine et on va papoter autour d'un *café !*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2007)

C'est bon, elle est chaude ou bien? C'est que je commence &#224; m'impatienter.


----------



## NED (16 Mai 2007)

Ayé !
c'est chaud tout chaud !!






Bon alors ce matin c'est *Café avec petit dej spécial Vendéen*. Je bouffe de la brioche "reflet de france" avec du beurre salé et du Nuttela !
MIAM !


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bon alors ce matin c'est *Café avec petit dej spécial Vendéen*. Je bouffe de la brioche "reflet de france" avec du beurre salé et du Nuttela !
> MIAM !



Du beurre salé et de la nutella? :mouais: Genre, l'un sur l'autre, double couche de beurre avec du nutella au milieu ou l'inverse? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2007)

Yen a bien des qui trempent des tartines de camembert dans du chocolat chaud.


... Tiens d'ailleurs, quelqu'un fait &#231;a ici, ou je suis le seul &#224; fr&#233;quenter des dingos?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Yen a bien des qui trempent des tartines de camembert dans du chocolat chaud.
> 
> 
> ... Tiens d'ailleurs, quelqu'un fait &#231;a ici, ou je suis le seul &#224; fr&#233;quenter des dingos?


Non, le claquo c'est dans la caf&#233; noir que c'est bon. Mais il doit &#234;tre au lait cru. :love:


----------



## NED (16 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Du beurre salé et de la nutella? :mouais: Genre, l'un sur l'autre, double couche de beurre avec du nutella au milieu ou l'inverse? :mouais:



Une tartine : bon là c'est de la brioche mais en principe je fais ça sur une biscotte. Ensuite une prière couche de beurre salé, puis ensuite une couche de Nutella© !!
:love: 

C'est juste carrement pas raisonnable,
Mais c'est trop bon !!!


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Yen a bien des qui trempent des tartines de camembert dans du chocolat chaud.
> 
> 
> ... Tiens d'ailleurs, quelqu'un fait ça ici, ou je suis le seul à fréquenter des dingos?




Pas dégueu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Une tartine : bon l&#224; c'est de la brioche mais en principe je fais &#231;a sur une biscotte. *Ensuite une pri&#232;re* couche de beurre sal&#233;, puis ensuite une couche de Nutella&#169; !!
> :love:
> 
> C'est juste carrement pas raisonnable,
> Mais c'est trop bon !!!



&#199;a, &#231;a pourra servir, rapport aux triglyc&#233;rides et &#224; l'infarctus subcons&#233;quent


----------



## NED (16 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça pourra servir, rapport aux triglycérides et à l'infarctus subconséquent



!!!>Rien ne t'échappe Oeil de Lynx<!!!
 

Affuté comme le café !!
Tiens j'ai trouvé des cuiller à café HYPER AFFUTEES aussi !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens j'ai trouvé des cuiller à café HYPER AFFUTEES aussi !!!




Ouaaah ! tu vas pouvoir en faire, des chouettes dessins sur la nappe, avec des cuillers comme ça !  :love:


----------



## tweek (16 Mai 2007)

Les sacrifices ca peut marcher aussi


----------



## Melounette (17 Mai 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4267795 a dit:
			
		

> Du beurre sal&#233; et de la nutella? :mouais: Genre, l'un sur l'autre, double couche de beurre avec du nutella au milieu ou l'inverse? :mouais:


Double couche de beurre demi-sel paysan breton ET Nutella par dessus. Tu trempouilles dans le caf&#233;, et l&#224; t'es au paradis.:love:



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Yen a bien des qui trempent des tartines de camembert dans du chocolat chaud.
> 
> 
> ... Tiens d'ailleurs, quelqu'un fait &#231;a ici, ou je suis le seul &#224; fr&#233;quenter des dingos?


Ah bin nan, moi aussi j'ai fr&#233;quent&#233; un dinguo : pain de campagne, fromage de ch&#232;vre ou camembert, tout &#231;a dans le caf&#233;, genre je fais flotter des p'tits bateaux, et mes doigts c'est des missiles qui font couler les bateaux. Et apr&#232;s un gros schluuurp.
Beuwaaaark.Y a vraiment des tue-l'amour en ce bas monde.:sick:

Dis donc extra ici.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)
> Ah bin nan, moi aussi j'ai fréquenté un dinguo : pain de campagne, fromage de chèvre ou camembert, tout ça dans le café, genre je fais flotter des p'tits bateaux, et mes doigts c'est des missiles qui font couler les bateaux. Et après un gros schluuurp.
> Beuwaaaark.Y a vraiment des tue-l'amour en ce bas monde.:sick:
> (...)


Tu peux parler ! T'essayes bien de gober les poissons !


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2007)

File ! 

 

Une citerne de caf&#233; pour moi.... :sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Une tartine : bon là c'est de la brioche mais en principe je fais ça sur une biscotte. Ensuite une prière couche de beurre salé, puis ensuite une couche de Nutella© !!
> :love:
> 
> C'est juste carrement pas raisonnable,
> Mais c'est trop bon !!!



En même temps, il te reste de la marge non?  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je vous offre le café, les tartines avec de la confiture maison-mère :love: : abricot ou fraise, beurre salé ou doux, et chocolatines...
> :love: :love:
> Sinon y a du thé russe, et du Banania© du Poulain® et du Nesquik® _(histoire d'avoir le choix !)
> _
> ...



Tu veux pas me prendre une semaine en pension?


----------



## tweek (17 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Tu veux pas me prendre une semaine en pension?



Demande l'asile politique.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rose:
> Euh non non, il faut juste que je r&#232;gle deux-trois trucs et que j'installe un nouveau d&#233;cor...
> 
> _Mais il n'y aura pas de casting, en tout cas !_
> ...




Tu ferais des exceptions pour _certaines_ et pas pour d'_autres_???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

J'me fais un camembert / pain et _ensuite_ un café


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _
> Bon ben *si je fais du café,* ça intéresse quelqu'un ?​:love: :love:​ _
> 
> Avec de la brioche avec des grains de sucre que les perfectionnis' maniaques, après, y repèrent et y chopent les p'tites billes de sucre avec leur doigt humide* sur la nappe pendant qu'on discute de tout et de rien en reprenant du café, le temps de se réveiller...
> ...




coucou, moi je veux bien. J'amene le chocolat noir. (tant qu'à faire). Puis, je confirme que les grains de sucre doivent être poursuivi et ingéré.


----------



## kanako (18 Mai 2007)

*aaaaah oui,* j'en prends un peu aussi sioupl&#233; ! 
vais en avoir besoin un tit peu aujourd'hui...

*Merci, Roberto !*


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2007)

Un tournée pour Moué aussi !!!
j'amènes les Déspés pour apres....


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> _T'es sûr qu'elles sont sèches ??_



Zarchizecheuuus !!!
Zi zi mziou....
Yé le les pintes zhier zouar Aux Champes Zélizééééé !


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Mai 2007)

tutututututuuttuutututututu! j'ai bien cherché et j'ai trouvé une cafetière italienne dans une armoire de la cuisine!  

héhé! à moi les cocos bidules au café!


----------



## Zyrol (19 Mai 2007)

De retour d'Espagne et d'Andorre, je me joins à vous pour le café matinal.

Au passage, une petite photo prise en Andorre... cliquez pour la voir en grand.  





Spécial pour nous celui là !!


----------



## kanako (21 Mai 2007)

bonne surveillance alors 
Ici toujours pas de caf&#233;. pourtant apr&#232;s une charette toute la nuit &#231;a pourrait aider&#8230; vais-je tenter le darkdog ?? &#224; d&#233;faut de caf&#233; pourquoi pas. Mais apr&#232;s la douche. avant d'y aller...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Nul besoin d'aller en Andorre : v'nez boire ici-m&#234;me,​​
> ...
> 
> *C'est soporifique* comme ...
> :sleep: :sleep:



Bon, tu vas pas chipoter sur un peu d'ortographe  Que &#231;a soit "Andorre" ou "Endort", &#231;a change pas grand chose !


----------



## NED (21 Mai 2007)

Ha oui, moi les meilleurs cafés que j'ai bus, a part quelques gargottes ésseulées, ce sont les Illy cafés© !






Le meilleur étant pour moi celui d'Eraklion en crète.
Bref comme c'est pas à côté, et pour me rappeller avec nostalgie de ce petit moment gustatif, je vais dans certains Illy près de chez moi.
Et le top c'est que quand on a un bout de chou qui veut aller voir les Z'animaux sans se ruiner : on va chez Truffaut !

Et chez Truffaut y'a quoi ?
Des *Illy cafés !!!©*  

En plus ils sont souvent sur des terrasses aménagés dans les plantes, c'est assez top. Je vous conseille notament le Illy café au 5ème étage du Truffaut d 'Ivry sur seine !!!
Trop de la balle !
 
Hier j'étais au truffaut du centre commercial DOMUS a Rosny sous bois ! Il y a un truffaut dedans et un Illy café dans le Truffaut au milieu de la serre tropicale !!!
 :style:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

C'est le café _Nouvelle vague_.


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui, moi les meilleurs cafés que j'ai bus, a part quelques gargottes ésseulées, ce sont les Illy cafés© !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, mais il est tellement secret qu'il est souvent difficile de trouver quelqu'un pour vous servir un caf&#233;


----------



## matthieu2278 (21 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous!!!!!!

Je suis reviendu...  

Excusez mon abscence mais je me suis offert un peut de vacances... Pour mon anniversaire qui était hier... :mouais: 

*Tournée générale de café!!!!!!!!!!! Qui ki en veux?* 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## kanako (21 Mai 2007)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE (un peu en retard) :rose: 
et merci pouir le caf&#233; !


----------



## matthieu2278 (22 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :mouais: Je suis bien d'accord !
> 
> 
> Est-ce que ton rayon d'action peut englober Marrakech ?
> ...


 
Merci belle elisnice... Merci... :love: :love: :love: 




> P.S. Quant à ton absence, :hein: tu as un mot signé de tes parents ?


 
NON.... Je n'en ai pas besoin... Je suis à la majorité Américaine... Je peux faire ce que je veux...    



kanako a dit:


> JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE (un peu en retard) :rose:
> et merci pouir le café !


 
Merci Kanako... :love: 

ALLE c'est l'heure... Café brownies... :love:


----------



## NED (22 Mai 2007)

Today j'ai découvert le site :

http://www.dunoirnaitledesir.com/aox.html

Allez jetter un cou d'oeil !!
vous etes en compagnie de la nana brune de la pub carte noire et vous baladez avec elle dans un monde interractif.
On apprend alors que *le café contient naturellement des polyphénols : antioxydant qui protègent les cellules de nos corps !*  
Ils ont même basé leur nouvelle campagne la dessus (vu dans ELLE par exemple)

_100 ml de café moulu Carte noire (mais bon ca pourrait être n'importe qui hein :rateau: ) contiennent 80mg d'antioxydants !
Donc 2 tasses de café moulu (300 ml) apportent un effet antioxydant significatif !_

Donc boire du café c'est bien !!!


----------



## matthieu2278 (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour Ned.... 

Toujours au courant de toutes les petites choses qui font de cet elixir de jouvance qu'est le café est une boisson obligatoire et spirituelle... (Je m'emballe un peut là... :mouais: )


----------



## kanako (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour ! 
Merci pour le caf&#233;-cookies Matthieu ! 
Pour ma part, m&#234;me si vous n'en &#234;tes surement plus au premier de la journ&#233;e, je vous propose pour l'accompagnement des petits pains chauds avec du beurre sal&#233;. Tartin&#233;s par mes soins  
bonne journ&#233;e !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Les petits pains chauds : tu mes les tartines avec du beurre non sal&#233; dit ?


----------



## kanako (22 Mai 2007)

ah bin je veux bien mais j'ai pas de beure doux :rose: gomene :rose:
j'y penserai pour la prochaine fois&#8230;
Mais juste un petit pain chaud pour toi si tu veux ! (j'ai aussi du miel ou de la confiture)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

kanako a dit:


> ah bin je veux bien mais j'ai pas de beure doux :rose: gomene :rose:
> j'y penserai pour la prochaine fois
> Mais juste un petit pain chaud pour toi si tu veux ! (j'ai aussi du miel ou de la confiture)



Je prends ton pain chaud ...



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *C'est plutôt l'heure de l'apéro :* alors sur les pains, j'ai du beurre d'Échiré doux à vous proposer, et du gruyère suisse, et du Cantal.
> :love:
> :love:
> 
> ...



... puis le fromage de Roberto, un café parfait comme petit déjeuner.

Des fois au levé je me fais un steack mais ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour en parler.


----------



## kanako (22 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *C'est plutôt l'heure de l'apéro :*


Bin moi je venais de me lever !   




odré a dit:


> Des fois au levé je me fais un steack mais ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour en parler.



bin si pourquoi pas : steack plus café !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

cf journ&#233;e du 20 avril&#8230;  Et &#231;a marche aussi au coucher, et &#224; toute heure de la journ&#233;e, et de la nuit


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2007)

Tiens , sans faire de pub pour une marque pr&#233;cise
Hier j'ai eu entre les mains un  d&#233;pliant d'un torr&#233;facteur qui propose un nouveau produit 
ou plus exactement  des contrats  de type nouveau

-Abonnements de x expressos / mois 
( machine en d&#233;p&#244;t  gratuit ,plut&#244;t de tr&#232;s bonnes machines)

jusque l&#224; assez banal , du moins pour les entreprises
(cible PME , petits commerces)

Mais le truc que j'ai rarement vu en France
Il y avait des offres d'abonnement  pour ...*particuliers*
( de 100/express/mois &#224; 400 /mois)

 vu le deal ( pret de machine) prix  assez raisonnable


----------



## matthieu2278 (22 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Nan mais tu fais bien.
> :love: :love: :love:
> C'est pas super correct si tu te relis à haut' voix, mais on a bien compris le sens général de l'idée.


 
Comme dab' quoi...  



> _Bon, serre m'en cinq et sers m'en un._
> :king:


 
Mais avec joie Rob' j'en garde toujours pour toi...   



> *J'ai un max de trukafers et pas une énergie folle... !*


 
Bon courage pour *toutétrukafers*....    

:love: :love:


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> ​



Je peux avoir la tasse en bas à droite ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> quatre garçons dans le vent avec des âmes de voleur



Eh ho ! c'est pas Thief Soul, c'est Rubber Soul : "morale élastique" en bon français bien de chez nous ! 

Sinon, là, j'adore ce que tu écoutes ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Mai 2007)

Désolée les gars, de troubler votre quiétude nocturne pourtant si nécessaire. 


Je me joins à vous pour ce café de 00h39, parce que les Beatles m'accompagnent aussi cette nuit. 
 
Là, c'est *Mother Nature's Song* et c'est quand même *une merveille*.
:love: 

Allez, retournons chacun à nos obligations respectives.
Merci pour ce café.


Bien à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Je viens de finir One  Etrange cette concordance 
Et je passe au John Butler Trio que j'ai d&#233;couvert cet apr&#232;s-midi. Le caf&#233; est pr&#234;t. J'ai encore du travail&#8230;

Bises


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Merde&#8230; fini la cafeti&#232;re&#8230; je vais abandonner en route, j'en ai peur. Tu finis sans moi Rob' ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Cette id&#233;e m'a aid&#233; &#224; tenir  Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> L&#224;, c'est *Mother Nature's Song* et c'est quand m&#234;me *une merveille*.



C'est vrai que c'est une pure merveille, mais c'est "Mother Nature's *son*", pas *song*, le fils de m&#232;re nature, pas sa chanson ! 

  


P 77, Dr en Beatlesologie, dipl&#244;m&#233; du restaurant universitaire de Liverpool.


----------



## matthieu2278 (24 Mai 2007)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 'jour tout le monde... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

Je vien de lancer la cafetière... Le café est prêt dans 2 minutes... 

*Approchez vos mugs..* . :sleep: :sleep: 

Poussez pas derière... Y'en aura pour tout le monde... :love: 

Je dis ça parce que Rob' et le chat dorment...


----------



## kanako (24 Mai 2007)

Me suis lev&#233;e t&#244;t ce matin pour finir un boulot (trop naze pour veiller hier soir).
*J'ai vu le soleil se lever* :love: :love: :love
_Mais toujours pas de caf&#233; chez moi_ (faut surement que je commence par la cafeti&#232;re)
c'est dur.
En revanche j'ai des mugs ! Merci Matthieu !  

_(doucement pour pas les r&#233;veiller)_

Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; tous !


----------



## NED (24 Mai 2007)

Tiens ! >Je veux bien un caf&#233; dans mon Mug Red Star FC !!!
Peint &#224; la main par un fan du club !
Magifique non? :rateau: 
(_ca c'est un colector   )_
Je crois que si Ma&#235;l ou le chat le casse par inadvertence, ca me fera pas mal du tout,  , je sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens ! >Je veux bien un café dans mon Mug Red Star FC !!!
> Peint à la main par un fan du club !
> Magifique non? :rateau:



Oooohhhh la belle bleue tasse! 

si jamais... Liverpool a perdu hier soir 
   


Là, j'ai dégotté un MUG spécial pour Monsieur Roberto 




Non seulement la tasse est *rose*, il y a *Marilyn* mais en plus elle fait de la *musique* quand tu la tourne :love:  :love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (24 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon là je vais essayer quelque chose.
> Mettre un peu de café dans la salade de tomates avec du St-Marcellin et de la ciboulette, ça s'alliera bien je pense avec le vinaigre balsamique et l'huile d'olive.
> :love: :love: :love:


 
    NNNNOOOONNNN fais pas ça Rob'... Rob'... Rrooob'...

Merd'.. on a perdu Rob'... Les gars.. Faut l'aider...


----------



## NED (24 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon là je vais essayer quelque chose.
> Mettre un peu de café dans la salade de tomates avec du St-Marcellin et de la ciboulette, ça s'alliera bien je pense avec le vinaigre balsamique et l'huile d'olive.
> :love: :love: :love:
> _Et si c'est dégueulasse, je ferai pénitence silencieusement en mangeant quand même, avec un sourire un peu crispé.
> _



Houlala le risque !!!
Attention au sacrilège caféïné, ca dépote !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mai 2007)

Pour vous remontez le morale de la perte de Roberto, je vous annonce que je vais penser tr&#232;s fort &#224; vous, l&#224;, et que je vais aller boire un expresso de la Banane. 

Tiens, je vous facilite la t&#226;che, je le dis avant vous: on s'en fout Aur&#233;lie. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Chuis l&#224;, en pleine forme !
> 
> Ben en fait *c'&#233;tait super-bon*, bonne invention : j'ai tout mang&#233; !
> :love: :love:
> ...



J'adore, avec les deux brins de ciboulette crois&#233;s comme les tibias d'un improbable "Jolly Roger"

:love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (24 Mai 2007)

C'est que ca donne faim oui ton truc là... :rateau: 

Quelle heure il est??? C'est quand qu'on mange... 'faim moi maintenant...


----------



## Melounette (25 Mai 2007)

Ouais bin des fois le café c'est mesquin, ça se renverse sur des papiers super importants.


----------



## Pifou80 (25 Mai 2007)

fin de la 2ème cafetière de la journée... 

Dernier café, dernier choco, et dernier caramel mou. (Le café, c'est comme les belles filles, c'est plus bon bien accompagné.)  

Bonne nuit à tous...:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Rien à voir avec le café !!
> 
> 
> ...


Et l'encre de chine !...  

:sick:



Plus de café, je passe au maté...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais bin des fois le caf&#233; c'est mesquin, &#231;a se renverse sur des papiers super importants.





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Rien &#224; voir avec le caf&#233; !!
> 
> 
> ...





tirhum a dit:


> Et l'encre de chine !...
> 
> :sick:



Mais c'est pas fini, de vous en prendre &#224; ces pauvres innocents sans d&#233;fense ? (_Elle m'avait dit d'aller siffler* l&#224; haut sur l'&#233;coline... De l'attendre avec un'bouteille d'encre de chine ... la&#239;  la&#239;  la&#239;  la&#239; _)

Non, prenez vous en aux seuls vrais responsables : ces putains de papiers super importants, qui font expr&#232;s d'aller se fourrer l&#224; ou ils sont s&#251;rs de se faire renverser quelque chose dessus :rateau:

  


(*) Un caf&#233; ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (25 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais c'est pas fini, de vous en prendre à ces pauvres innocents sans défense ? (_Elle m'avait dit d'aller siffler* là haut sur l'écoline... De l'attendre avec un'bouteille d'encre de chine ... laï laï laï laï _)


 
  



> Non, prenez vous en aux seuls vrais responsables : ces putains de papiers super importants, qui font exprès d'aller se fourrer là ou ils sont sûrs de se faire renverser quelque chose dessus :rateau:


 
C'est un peut comme la tartine et la confiture ça... C'est la "*théorie de l'emmerdement*" dit "_*la théorie de Murphy*_"... 



> (*) Un café ?


 
Ou une despé... C'est toi qui vois...  


 :love:


----------



## NED (25 Mai 2007)

*Chui toujours pas r&#233;veill&#233; mou&#233; !!!*

_Bon allez, Zou ! :hein: 
Encore un autre caf&#233; !
Ca va bien me donner la p&#232;che quand m&#234;me !  
_​
*Peut-&#234;tre qu'au bout d'un moment on est tellement sous perfu-cafe&#239;ne qu'on sent m&#234;me plus l'effet que &#231;a fait ???
 

   *​


----------



## matthieu2278 (25 Mai 2007)

Demande à notre buveur de thé de t'en faire un... Tu verra si ça te fais de l'effet...


----------



## tweek (26 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, j'ai une cafetière brûlante pleine de café pas trop fort mais quand même...
> _Plein de toutes ses saveurs, mais sans amertume.
> _Je ramène quelques tasses... ?
> Et des speculoos.
> ...



Tu vas bien dormir, toi.


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Mai 2007)

Quand la semaine a été peu productive (des fois, il faut, question de rentabilité à plus long terme), on se retrouve la nuit, a tâcher de ratrapper le temps qui a filé bien trop vite encore une fois.



Donc : si y'en a qui passent par ici, prenez de ce café-là : un qui permet de prolonger un tout petit peu la semaine, de régler les derniers trucs urgents...

...Avant de se glisser, *radieux et satisfait*, dans les évènements du week-end qui s'annonce.
:love: 
_Ah. On me dit que le week-end est déjà là. Mince, faut que je me grouille de finir, c'est des coups à ne pas le voir passer._


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Mai 2007)

Je viens de recevoir ce cadeau qui ravira lea amateurs de café et de David Lynch (moi par exemple).

Un tasse à café dessiné par David Lynch en édition limitée à l'occasion de l'expo à la *Fondation Cartier* à Paris. Pour ce qui ne l'on pas vu et qui aime Lynch, précipiter vous, demain dernier jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir ce cadeau qui ravira lea amateurs de café et de David Lynch (moi par exemple).
> 
> Un tasse à café dessiné par David Lynch en édition limitée à l'occasion de l'expo à la *Fondation Cartier* à Paris. Pour ce qui ne l'on pas vu et qui aime Lynch, précipiter vous, demain dernier jour.



Pitin©, ça va chier dans le lave vaisselle ! 

On le met où, le café ?


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitin©, ça va chier dans le lave vaisselle !
> 
> On le met où, le café ?




A ton avis ???????????????


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> A ton avis ???????????????




Kate?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

Mais non pas Kate !! rrrrraaaaaaaaaaahhhhh il est nul.. m'étonne pas qu'il soit motard tiens !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais non pas Kate !! rrrrraaaaaaaaaaahhhhh il est nul.. m'étonne pas qu'il soit motard tiens !!



Ben  Qu'est-ce que tu viens faire ici, toi ? C'est le fil des "dingues de café", pas des "dingues" tout court !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

Oui, alors s'il vous plait... je vous en prie hein ??

D'ailleur en temps que pauvre nase qui possêde une femme à la maison, je suis soumis aux tentations publicitaires à but décérébratoires...

Du coup je bois un Ôa, là, maintenant... c'est dire si je crains !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Ouh !
> Qu'il est vilain !
> 
> _*Y propose même pas de partager*_



tu veux partager sa femme? :mouais: 


oui, Sonny, j'aime aussi beaucoup ce que vous faites.

Qui veux un café frappé?


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mai 2007)

CHui là mouai....

Bonjour à tous... Comment allez vous mes amis? 

Allé... J'part manger et je revien pour un petit café Magimix©...

Ziboux à vous tous... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Comment allez vous mes amis?





La t&#234;te dans les nuages:love:, 
le nez dans les odeurs de caf&#233;, 
chais pas pour les autres mais pour ma part, *&#231;a va tr&#232;s bien*, merci. 

Bonne fin de week-end, p'tit Matthieu, grande Elis' et tous les autres!


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> La tête dans les nuages:love:,
> le nez dans les odeurs de café,
> chais pas pour les autres mais pour ma part, *ça va très bien*, merci.
> 
> Bonne fin de week-end, p'tit Matthieu, grande Elis' et tous les autres!



Tand mieux si tout va bien... 

Moi aussi, je revois mes fiches pour former des personnes à l'utilisation d'un logiciel demain... Donc tout va bien... 

Bonne soirée mes amis... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> On appelle les autres ? stephaaanie, matthieu, Pascal, NED, et puis les autres, et même sonny  (Roberto, il est pas là) ! Houhou, y a du café chaud !
> 
> :love:



jpeux vnir aussi? jsuis toute seule ici... :rose:


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> jpeux vnir aussi? jsuis toute seule ici... :rose:



    La pauv'... viens... Tu est toujours la bienvenue pour un café chaud du soir... Au fait, il vient le Ned?... :mouais: 

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> La pauv'... viens... Tu est toujours la bienvenue pour un café chaud du soir... Au fait, il vient le Ned?... :mouais:
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



En plus il pleut à roille! 



elisnice a dit:


> Ben oui, bien sûr
> (tu peux même amener ton lapin si tu veux )
> 
> :love:
> ...



Mon lapin est honoré de se savoir invité, mais il n'aime pas le café. Juste les carottes. 

Allez, moi aussi je mets des ptis :love: :love: :love: :love: et je vous souhaite une bonnet de nuit!


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, *le café est prêt*.
 

Mais à la radio, ça dit qu'on serait _lundi de pentecôte_. 

Quelqu'un peut me confirmer si c'est férié aujourd'hui, ou pas?
Qu'on est bien en 2007, que le président est bien S...
Tout ça...

D'avance, merci.




 
Ca a l'air d'être une blague mais en fait, non. 
Je suis réellement dans le brouillard, là. 
*Bon. Un café, déjà.*


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2007)

C'est un jour travaillé mais pas payé, en solidarité aux personnes âgées malades.
Si tu es fonctionnaire c'est congé, sinon il te faut prendre un RTT pour avoir congé..
Les transport publique fonctionnent comme un samedi..etc

J'ai déjà pris 2 cafés ..


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est un jour travaillé mais pas payé, en solidarité aux personnes âgées malades.
> Si tu es fonctionnaire c'est congé, sinon il te faut prendre un RTT pour avoir congé..
> Les transport publique fonctionnent comme un samedi..etc
> 
> J'ai déjà pris 2 cafés ..




Ok. Bon.
Donc pour moi ça change pas grand chose... 
Encore une journée où je ne vais pas faire grand chose de rentable _économiquement_, mais très rentable de d'autres points de vue.



*MERCI et bonne journée!*
:love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2007)

Je me suis mis à mon compte et je bosse tout les jours, fini les vacances pour au moins ...je sais pas  

Je te sert un café


----------



## NED (28 Mai 2007)

Bon, Malgr&#233; ce temps pourri,je bois toujours mon caf&#233; dans l'attente d'un prochain soleil radieux.

*PS :* Heu...matthieu, il est vraiment horrible ton Avatar l&#224; :rateau:, tu pourrais pas mettre un truc qu'&#224; un peu de la gueule ?
Tiens un caf&#233; pour t'encourager, tu pourra aussi le mettre dans tes bouquins :


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> *PS :* Heu...matthieu, il est vraiment horrible ton Avatar là :rateau:, tu pourrais pas mettre un truc qu'à un peu de la gueule ?
> Tiens un café pour t'encourager, tu pourra aussi le mettre dans tes bouquins :




T'as rien compris, il participe au concours de l'avatar le plus moche organisé par ponquaide :affraid:

Tiens, moi aussi, j'ai été tenté, mais ch'suis trop beau au départ, j'avais aucune chance !


----------



## NED (28 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as rien compris, il participe au concours de l'avatar le plus moche organisé par ponquaide :affraid:
> 
> Tiens, moi aussi, j'ai été tenté, mais ch'suis trop beau au départ, j'avais aucune chance !



A purée j'avais pas suivi !
Ptin, au secours...c'est bien un sale coup du Ponk ça.....foiré   
Va nous pourrir tous nos fils !!!
:affraid:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mai 2007)

Hello les cafeteux 

Temps pourri, pluvieux, gris et froid... C'est chouette pour un jour de congé :mouais: 

Va falloir s'équiper de bottes de pluies et d'un ciré jaune pour sortir là, même qu'ils annoncent de la neige à 1300m   Rassurez-moi, on est bien fin mai ? 

Bon c'est pas tout ça, je vous file un paquet de barquettes "Petit Lu" aux abricots si quelqu'un me sort un cappuccino déca de préférence pour mon estomac  :love:

Bonne journée pluvieuse aux courageux qui bossent et idem aux les autres


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Hello les cafeteux
> 
> Temps pourri, pluvieux, gris et froid... C'est chouette pour un jour de congé :mouais:
> 
> ...



Mon père passe son week-end dans son chalet, il neige à 1138 m... 



voyez les images ici, ça fout les boules! :afraid:


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2007)

...Où on ne trouve qu'un pauvre fond de paquet de café, hein, on avait pas vu qu'il en restait plus. La top vexe. 

Alors je me suis préparé un truc dégueu, j'ai repassé le café dans le filtre tant il était translucide. Pouark.:hein: 

Et là y'en a plus. Pas envie d'enfiler des fringues, de démarrer la voiture.

_Bonjour quand même._​


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mai 2007)

Je crois qu'on pourrait penser à rebaptiser ce thread en *le fil des dingues de café qui ne dorment pas et écoutent les Beatles la nuit.*


Hein oui, *BackChat*, *Pascal77*, *Roberto*, et tous les autres?

Parce que bon, si *Mother's Nature Son* (-> merci à Pascal77 sans qui je ne serais rien) est une merveille, et bien là, je voulais dire que *Julia*, et *Dear Prudence*, tout pareil, alors en sirotant un café chaud tout frais, en pleine nuit... La vie est belle. 


Qui en veut?
:sleep:


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> et puis des copies des Beatles, c'est possible aussi ?




Chuuut... La charte, ma belle, la charte! 
 




elisnice a dit:


> et heu, merci, Steph' !
> :love:



Y'a pas de quoi, _vraiment_.


Hop, un autre café est en route là... 
Pour moi, c'est pas de sommeil du tout cette nuit, trop de trukafèr©.


----------



## xelal (29 Mai 2007)

Salut, je m'incruste. Juste parceque je bois un petit café avant d'aller au boulot...rein de mieux qu'un petit moka sidamo pour se mettre de bonne humeur. 
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _et faites attention avec la bagnole !!_



Judicieux conseil, d'autant qu'avec ce modèle particulièrement attrayant, il est d'une facilité déconcertante de ... se mettre au tas !


----------



## NED (29 Mai 2007)

Ca serait marrant de faire une machine &#224; caf&#233; en forme de pompe a essence.... 






Essence de caf&#233; ou caf&#233; d'essence?
Pourquoi pas un rough tr&#232;s moche au crayon de couleurs (une agence peut faire &#231;a? pur&#233;e je vire tout de suite le mec qui dessine les maquettes !  ) d'un *caf&#233; des sens* qui sera anim&#233; par la soci&#233;t&#233; CMC Malongo proposant une d&#233;gustation sensorielle.






:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je crois qu'on pourrait penser &#224; rebaptiser ce thread en *le fil des dingues de caf&#233; qui ne dorment pas et &#233;coutent les Beatles la nuit.*
> 
> 
> Hein oui, *BackChat*, *Pascal77*, *Roberto*, et tous les autres?
> ...



Essaie *Black* Bird en sirotant un *black* arabica, juste avant un bon *black* out, le lendemain au r&#233;veil, si tu p&#232;tes pas la forme, c'est que t'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; morte avant !


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ca serait marrant de faire une machine à café en forme de pompe a essence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



marrant car le café de chez truffaut/Ivry que tu vantais il y a quelqyues jours ressemble tout à fait au rough moche que tu postes


----------



## NED (29 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> marrant car le café de chez truffaut/Ivry que tu vantais il y a quelqyues jours ressemble tout à fait au rough moche que tu postes



*Ha non non non , je suis pas d'accord du tout, mais pas du tout là  *

Le Illy de chez Truffaut a Ivry il dechite bien sa race, et il n'a rien a voir avec le café tout naze de rough.
Déjà 
1) c'est pas du tout la même structure d'espace
2) Y'a une terrasse qui tue autour avec des plantes et arbres, même des petit bassin d'eau.
3) Y'a pas une tasse ridicule sur le toit
4) Les chaises sont design et sobres et ressemblent pas a des cornets de glace rococo-dindondelafarce.
:hein: 

Bref, y'a même pas matière à comparer !
















Non mais lui ho !!!


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

Autant au temps ô taon aux tant ho ! pour moi.
 
Neanmoins, je serais  curieux de voir le rough qui a precedé la realisation de ce bar. 

De plus la terrasse et le fait qu'il soit au sommet d'un immeuble jouent beaucoup dans l'ambiance du lieu.

Sans vouloir faire ma chieuse (quoique), le coté café de la plage (hors saison*) est agreable, mais le design general n'est pas non plus absolument genial ni remarquable (à part la presence de nombreuses machines à café assez reussies).

Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis de Truffiste du dimanche  

* ce lieu manque cruellement de jolies serveuses, ou même de serveuses moches, ou même de serveurs


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je m'appr&#232;te donc &#224; tester les capacit&#233;s optimales des seuls *stimulants l&#233;gaux*
> que je connaisse et que j'utilise d&#233;j&#224; sans aucune r&#233;serve :
> _l'amour, l'amiti&#233;, le caf&#233;._
> :love: :love: :love:
> ...



Chais pas o&#249; t'en es, mais je confirme le proverbe chinois, t'es assez dingue oui, pour r&#233;ussir. 
 
 

Parmi tes stimulants l&#233;gaux, moi je peux t'offrir un caf&#233;. 
Les autres, d&#233;sol&#233;e, celui-ci c'est le *sp&#233;cial Roberto*.:king: 
Une fois n'est pas coutume et je ne recommencerai jamais.


Hein? D'accord? Pas d'objection, personne?
Merci, vous &#234;tes gentils.


----------



## NED (30 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> * ce lieu manque cruellement de jolies serveuses, ou même de serveuses moches, ou même de serveurs
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]



Ca par contre c'est vrai. Des fois faut attendre un petit bou de temps pour avoir kekchoz...ca c'est relou...:hein: 

Bon allé zou, un café en bas au tabac et pif paf pouf , go to the atelier en travaux...


----------



## jugnin (30 Mai 2007)

Il est offert, mais il est dégueu.:hein:
Ou il est dégueu, mais il est offert.
Il a au moins le mérite d'être sifflé assis sur 9 km de vide.:king:
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> You can drive my car



But, dont forget : working for peanut is all very fine, but you can show me a better time 

(librement inspir&#233; de MM Lennon et McCartney)


----------



## Zyrol (30 Mai 2007)

Hello,

Mes beaux-parents mon fait découvrir un chocolat qu'ils ont ramené de Suisse... un truc de malade... bien evidement il n'en reste plus... Mais là vraiment, j'envie les suisses !

Avec le café, c'est génial :


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Hey Dude, *all I need is money**
> 
> ...
> 
> _*Ceci, tel quel, avec le All devant, est faux, bien entendu._



Yes, folk, in fact, you need all money (to replace "all you need is money"), and a lot of other things (like a fair haired girl with a strong bosom, for an exemple ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Je préfère pas comprendre.
> *Girl* pourrait être suffisant, remarque...
> :love: :love:



Mais si, tu préfère comprendre 

"a fair haired girl with a strong bosom" = "une blonde à forte poitrine" ... Pour partager un mug de cafeteros de colombia, c'est plus sympa qu'un chèque 100% peuplier massif, nan ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Euh oui mais les blondes c'est pas ma tasse de thé  , et puis sinon je suis finalement revenu sur certains z'a prioris stupides que j'avais, qui dataient sans aucun doute d'avant la diversification des aliments, et même d'avant la bouillie, a prioris aggravés à l'adolescence par des chanteuses italiennes aux mélodies pauvres mais à l'envergure généreuse.



Attends, tu déconnes, là ! si on tape "blonde à forte poitrine" dans la recherche des forums, les trois quarts des posts qui sortent sont de toi, et les trois quarts de ceux qui restent répondent aux tiens


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Mai 2007)

... I haven't slept a wink. I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink. I wonder should I get up and fix myself a drink. No, no, no


'Fin si, mais un drink de café alors. 
Un truc très grand, très chaud et très puissant (->).


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Un caf&#233;, quoi !
> :love: :love: :love:



*OUAISH !!
un bon caf&#233; bien chaud !!!*






Avec le soleil en prime !!!


----------



## Craquounette (1 Juin 2007)

Allez hop j'offre une tournée générale là... 

Choisissez celui qui vous plaît  

[YOUTUBE]ZDZs__m5iAI[/YOUTUBE]​
Je présente d'avance mes excuses à NED... Je casse le mythe, non, tu n 'es pas le seul à dessiner avec du café... Mais ne t'inquiètes pas, tu restes le meilleur mais surtout notre préféré :love:


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2007)

How mortel Craquounette !!!
Je les prends tous !!!
Quel coup de patte !!!

J'vais m'entrainer tiens....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Un petit caf&#233; pour quelqu'un qui a les poignets endoloris suite &#224; l'utilisation intensive et fr&#233;n&#233;tique de la souris pendant une partie d'UT hier soir ?


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285658 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit café pour quelqu'un qui a les poignets endoloris suite à l'utilisation intensive et frénétique de la souris pendant une partie d'UT hier soir ?



Ho oui, j'en connais un autre qui a les doigts qui chauffent encore !!!
Quelle soirée ! :love:
Bref un petit café du midi dans une tasse spécial Raton !!
:style:


----------



## mado (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285658 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit café pour quelqu'un qui a les poignets endoloris suite à l'utilisation intensive et frénétique de la souris pendant une partie d'UT hier soir ?


 

ça s'appelait UT


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285658 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit café pour quelqu'un qui a les poignets endoloris suite à l'utilisation intensive et frénétique de la souris pendant une partie d'UT hier soir ?



Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à utiliser de l'abandonware 

  

Bon, un bon café, pour me remettre de ces infos éprouvantes (_et recoller un poil au sujet_) :rateau:


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Allez hop j'offre une tournée générale là...
> 
> Choisissez celui qui vous plaît
> 
> ...



   :love:




​


----------



## Redoch (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285658 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit café pour quelqu'un qui a les poignets endoloris suite à l'utilisation intensive et frénétique de la souris pendant une partie d'UT hier soir ?



Je crois que je fais de l'arthrose depuis hier soir, ma main est figée.:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (1 Juin 2007)

Arggghhh  :love:  :love: 

Bon petite précision vu les questions par MP et CDB : non ce n'est pas moi qui dessine sur la vidéo hein  Je sais à peine dessiner une fleur avec un stylo à bille alors j'imagine le résultat sur du café :rateau:  

Et pour ce qui ont abusé de leur poignet hier soir (le pourquoi du comment ne me regarde pas  ), ils peuvent quand même boire un café... sans les mains


----------



## xelal (1 Juin 2007)

Coucou,
Dis moi Craquounette il y aurrai une possibilit&#233; de r&#233;cup&#233;rer ta video, j'ai bien envi de la garder dans le disque car un petit coup de pompe et hop plein de caf&#233; et &#231;a repart....mais si tu veux pas tanpis.

merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Allez. Je t'aide : voil&#224; l'adresse de la vid&#233;o sur youtube. Mais tu l'aurais trouv&#233;e en cliquant sur le bouton "share" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDZs__m5iAI


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2007)

Super Grug ton dessin !
Le café artistique, ca c'est du beau boulot !
J'adore la vanne de Pascal...Laule.
:love:


----------



## NED (2 Juin 2007)

Un petit caf&#233; devant le foot ce soir....
Mi-temps....bo bof pour l'instant...:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Un petit caf&#233; devant le foot ce soir....
> Mi-temps....bo bof pour l'instant...:mouais:


pffff, le foot... 
Rugby ! Afrique du Sud vs Angleterre... 

Caf&#233; allong&#233; de rhum vieux... :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi oui, je sais... :love:


Surtout que je suis allé chercher mes "ravitailleurs" ce matin à Orly... 
Rhum vieux, rhums arrangés, cubi de rhum blanc... :love: :style:


----------



## Craquounette (2 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Surtout que je suis allé chercher mes "ravitailleurs" ce matin à Orly...
> Rhum vieux, rhums arrangés, cubi de rhum blanc... :love: :style:



J'aime pas taper l'incrust' d'habitude, mais là... je crois que je vais faire une exception


----------



## NED (2 Juin 2007)

Bon ba, je crois qu'ils ont bu du café pendant la mi-temps !!!
Résultat 2-0 !!! hihi


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Juin 2007)

Nan mais *Patoche*, y'a un truc qui t'&#233;chappe l&#224; : oui ici, c'est redondant, on prend des caf&#233;s tous les jours. Mais c'est jamais les m&#234;mes en fait, malgr&#233; les apparences.  

Les tasses, les endroits, les parfums, les ambiances changent et c'est &#231;a qu'on partage.

Ici, c'est comme une parenth&#232;se un peu douce, qui ressemble en tous points &#224; celles qu'on peu s'offrir entre amis dans un vrai bistrot.

Moi j'ai bien envie de t'y inviter toi, le Corse.
Allez, viens donc prendre de ce caf&#233;-l&#224;.


L&#224;, le caf&#233; que je veux partager a un parfum de plaisir immense &#224; l'id&#233;e de projets amicaux imminents. Rien qu'&#224; l'id&#233;e, j'en ai les joues toutes roses.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ned ?
> J'ai des copains motards avec des tatouages pas-temporaires pas-9ème Concept© genre crotales emmélés autour d'un poignard, qui me doivent de l'argent...
> (les motards, pas les crotales)
> 
> Tu veux qu'y fassent *un peu le ménage,* là ??



Ils savent nager avec leur motobylette?...


----------



## mado (4 Juin 2007)

C'est café à la testostérone ce soir ? Je peux goûter ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

Tiens... La v'là, elle...


----------



## NED (5 Juin 2007)

02/06/2007, 23h40
PATOCHMAN
Ce message a été supprimé par [MGZ] BackCat. Motif: Mouais
 Hier, 00h07
sonnyboy
Ce message a été supprimé par [MGZ] BackCat. Motif: Mouais
 Hier, 00h34
DocEvil
Ce message a été supprimé par [MGZ] BackCat. Motif: Mouais
 Hier, 10h07
sonnyboy
Ce message a été supprimé par [MGZ] BackCat. Motif: Mouais
 Hier, 10h57
NED
Ce message a été supprimé par [MGZ] BackCat. Motif: Mouais
 Hier, 18h06
PATOCHMAN
Ce message a été supprimé par [MGZ] BackCat. Motif: Mouais

Voilà je vous avais prévenus !

Bref,
MADO, tu veux goûter un café de mâle ?


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est café à la testostérone ce soir ? Je peux goûter ?



Viens poulette (-> tu me passeras cette familiarité, rapport à l'humeur du moment, tout ça), c'est *exactement* ça oui!
Pile.
 
:love:


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Voilà je vous avais prévenus !
> 
> Bref,
> MADO, tu veux goûter un café de mâle ?



Comment peux tu en douter ? 

Et puis bon, se faire _châtier_ par backcat y'a pire


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et puis bon, se faire _*ch&#226;t*ier_ par backcat y'a pire




Comme se faire *loup*er par Amok ou se faire ta*basse*r par Nephou ? :rateau:


----------



## NED (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Comment peux tu en douter ?



Vala ! le ptit caf&#233; de madame est servi !!!


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

Pascal et Ned, je prends tout ! :love:

Pour pas trop flooder, j'ai goûté le cremat ce we, café catalan avec rhum flambé. Pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Comment peux tu en douter ?
> 
> Et puis bon, se faire _châtier_ par backcat y'a pire


Si seulement  :love:


----------



## jugnin (5 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> A tout tenter en même temps (au sens de tentatives et de tentations),
> là, dans la chaleur d'après-m' kitu,
> *un gigantesque coup de barre, *_plutôt *barre à mine*
> que matraque électrique !
> ...



Essaye donc le _caféthanol_, tu vas péter le feu. 

Nan sans dec', j'veux bien du carburant moi aussi. Y'a un powerpoint qui me tape dessus avec une barre à mine. 'culé va, j'vais perdre mon duel, si ça continue.:hein:


----------



## jugnin (5 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oh là.
> :hosto:
> *Un PowaPoint©,* ça c'est l'horreur



Ouais, avec du sang et tout. Tellement l'horreur que je songe à l'interdire aux moins de seize ans.



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, je te sers un robustrous oxyde avec un nuage de napalm ?
> _Un sucre ou deux ?_
> J'ai du Canderel©, aussi.
> :love: :love: :love:



Six sucres. 



Pas de Cancerderel, merci. Y parait l'aspartame, c'est pas bon par la santé, pis en plus ça leurre ton cerveau, alors après, t'es un menteur.:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Le café, c'est très mauvais pour la santé - ça donne des visions d'horreur quand on regarde les avatars.
Vous devriez cesser d'en boire...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oh l&#224;.
> :hosto:
> *Un PowaPoint&#169;,* &#231;a c'est l'horreur, mon cerveau ramolli se rebelle rienkalid&#233; !
> :sick:
> ...





Y'a pire !!!

Reprend un kaphais&#8230; Je vais dire un graumaux :

J't'envoie un _Publisher&#169;_ ?


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, avec du sang et tout. Tellement l'horreur que je songe à l'interdire aux moins de seize ans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'abus de travail couplé au manque de sommeil, ça aussi ça leurre les cerveaux. 
 
N'oublie pas de me soumettre ce powerpoint, que j'y rajoute quelques z'idées.
Ah pis si t'as deux minutes, tu me fabriques un UHMA au bon format aussi.
Murci.

_Non? Plutôt pas? J'peux me brosser? _
:rateau: 

J'ai essayé un truc d'enfer cet aprèm' : *la sieste.*
J'vous invite à faire pareil pendant que je vous prépare un *café-calva*love qui suffira à chacun pour achever ce qui reste de vot'lucidité.


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> A tout tenter en même temps (au sens de tentatives et de tentations),
> là, dans la chaleur d'après-m' kitu,
> *un gigantesque coup de barre, *_plutôt *barre à mine*
> que matraque électrique !
> ...






​


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

Je prendrai l'autre alors


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _*Grug*, c'est ballot, chuis pris, _
> _sinon, je demanderai ta main *(celle qui dessine !)*_
> _:love: :love: :love: :love: _


J'peux te louer la mienne.

Non ?


----------



## NED (5 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Si tu veux des trucs spéciaux, tu demandes à lumai[/COLOR]
> :love:
> Qui donc ne connaît pas les talents *très* spéciaux de lumai



*Lumai !
Lumai !
Fais-moi des trucs spéciaux !!!      

:love: :love: *


----------



## lumai (5 Juin 2007)

Hum... euh... des trucs spéciaux ? 
C'est à dire que maintenant mon café semble buvable. 
Enfin à ce qu'on m'a dit, parce que je trouve toujours ça aussi dégueu 

Sinon pour le thé ça peut se faire... 

Hum... euh... Élis, tu as eu vent comment de mes autres spécialités au juste ?


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)

On attends pas melounette ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Pas sympa le sac &#224; patates sur la tronche. La connaissant un tant soit peu, j'imagine qu'elle va appr&#233;cier&#8230;


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)

la pùmpavelo aucune idée


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4290174 a dit:
			
		

> Pas sympa le sac à patates sur la tronche. La connaissant un tant soit peu, j'imagine qu'elle va apprécier


Surtout que c'est la statuette de "mon amie la poof"...  
Dessinée par Efix....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

T'fa&#231;ons, c'est pas Melounette&#8230; c'est pas des jambonneaux, &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2007)

MAIS EUUUUHHH !!....


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)

pas eu le temps de te faire une aquarelle au *café * mais il fallait que je fête ton retour à un avatar dessinable


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2007)

Me veng'rais !... 
Mais tu t'en doutes...


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

Y'en a qui les mange donc..


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Y'en a qui les mange donc..


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

J'amène l'arrosoir alors..


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2007)

" je suis une mouche...
pos&#233;e sur sa bouche"...


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

Sa bouche couleur café j'imagine.. :love:

(oui, je sais, doublon en quelque sorte..)


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2007)

Caf&#233;... chocolat... caf&#233;... chocolat... caf&#233; ou chocolat ?!.... 
Mmmmhhh.... 

:love:


----------



## NED (6 Juin 2007)

Ce matin au tabac des écoles, j'ai pris les 2 !
un choco avec tartines beurrées et puis un petit café apres....
Au soleil en terrasse en regardant les jupettes passer, c'est top !
:style:


----------



## Galatée (6 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Une fois n'est pas coutume&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, oui, oui ! :love: Une tasse ! Un bol ! Une cafeti&#232;re ! Un baquet ! Une barrique ! Un oc&#233;an ! 

Il m'en faut, du caf&#233; !!! :hein:



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'am&#232;ne les tuiles aux amandes !!
> :love: :love: :love:




Cooooooool ! C'est pas trop mauvais pour les triglyc&#233;rides, &#231;a, hein ?? 


Allez... Caf&#233; bu... AU BOULOOOOOOT ! :rateau:

Et une petite attention moi aussi : pour la belle stephaaanie, un &#233;norme bisou :love:




Edit obscur : ah, l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de la barri&#232;re... vivement ! Courage &#224; toi 
Re-edit obscur : ah, oups oups, l'edit &#233;tait pour une personne me parlant d'autre c&#244;t&#233; de la barri&#232;re en cdb...


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Juin 2007)

Galat&#233;e;4291142 a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite attention moi aussi : pour la belle stephaaanie, un &#233;norme bisou :love:



*Ooooh...*
:rose: 
:rose:

......
......
......


----------



## jugnin (6 Juin 2007)

:love:Ohouaiiiiis, du caf&#233;.:love:​
Je passais juste vite fait, histoire de bouffer quelques smilies, pour me redonner du courage. Parce que c'est un brin incommandant, cette impression qu'on va mourir demain.
:mouais: 

Et merdeuh, maintenant j'ai des relents de Natte &#224; Chat Saint-caillou dans la t&#234;te, c'est malin.


St&#233;phanie, prend soin d'Eric et Sophie, merci.


Tiens, Galath&#233; boit du caf&#233; ? C'est pas logique. Non, rien.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Parce que c'est un brin incommandant, c'est impression qu'on va mourir demain.:mouais:


CETTE impression tu voulais écrire, je suppose ? (et INCOMMODANT, pendant que j'y suis - ou UN COMMANDANT mais dans ta phrase, ça ne veut rien dire)

Mourir de honte, oui...


----------



## jugnin (6 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> CETTE impression tu voulais écrire, je suppose ? (et INCOMMODANT, pendant que j'y suis - ou UN COMMANDANT mais dans ta phrase, ça ne veut rien dire)
> 
> Mourir de honte, oui...



Ah bah voilà, je l'avais dit, c'est le début de la fin, là.

:rose::hein:

_ Nan mais j'déconnais, en fait j'immitais un vieux pote, le_golem, qu'y s'appelle._


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2007)

Panne d'idée en fin de journée, léger coup de barre et envie soudaine d'un Irish-coffee

:love: :love: :love:






Malheureusement j'ai que du whisky écossais


----------



## NED (6 Juin 2007)

J'ai pas encore essayé le café à la Despé, ca doit bien être dégueu tiens.....:hein: :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (6 Juin 2007)

Jai beaucoup aimé les vidéos de « la peinture sur mousse de café latté » ! 

=> ce site est tout aussi agréable. Vous le connaissez peut être déjà.


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Panne d'idée en fin de journée, léger coup de barre et envie soudaine d'un Irish-coffee
> 
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié le cacao non sucré sur la chantilly pour la déco


----------



## xelal (7 Juin 2007)

Coucou, un petit message avant le boulot.
Quelqu'un sait il comment on dit café dans les différentes langues? du moins Européene?
Car si je vais me balader j'aimerai eviter de me retrouver en panne!

Sinon Galatée, ton pseudo vient-il de ce joli petit crustacé au yeux bleu?
ps: ce n'ai pas un délire de ma part

allez bon caf!:love:


----------



## NED (7 Juin 2007)

Ce matin j'ai les yeux embués,
une main mal assurée,
une machine à allumer,
une capsule à encastrer.

Ce matin, un petit rhume,
un café plein d'amertume,
je suis encore dans la lune,
des tartines? peut-être aucune.

Ce matin il fait pas beau,
dans la cafetière mis de l'eau,
le chat ronfle sur le piano,
dans le placard quelques gâteaux.

Ce matin, devant mon Mac,
des mails de boulot qui m'attaquent,
je preffererais aller à la fnac,
ou bien flâner dans un hamac.

Ce matin, j'ai mon café,
le seul truc qui me fait kiffer,
une drogue sur qui compter,
pour bien passer la journée....


----------



## matthieu2278 (7 Juin 2007)

*Bonjour à tous ô grand amateurs de cette boisson divine qu'on appelle tous:* *Le Café...:love: *​ 
Je revien vous voir après presque une semaine d'abscence... (7 ou 8 pages de post au moins... :mouais: ).

Je vous offre ma tournée de café... Approchez vos tasses, mugs, bols, bassines et autres auges... :rateau: 

 *Poussez pas derière... Y'en aura pour tout le monde...*  

*Bises à vous tous et bon courage...* 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (7 Juin 2007)

Ha yess Vincent !!
tu appuies sur toutes les touches pour un MEGA café du midi !!!
Merci,


_(he pi pour le bateau faudra se faire ca un jour, pas con l'idée)  _


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Ned, toi aussi comme mon Rérez, je partirai bien faire de la voile avec toi.
> ...




ta fascination pour le Nescafé* m'étonnera toujours  



*pas le Ned café hein, le Nescafé, le machin lyophilisées mais pratique dans la houle


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *pas le Ned café hein, le Nescafé, le machin lyophilisées mais pratique dans la houle



En plus de sous marinière, je peux faire cafetière...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *pas le Ned café hein, le Nescafé, le machin lyophilisées mais pratique dans la houle



Il aime pas il est ochlohobe* !



mado a dit:


> En plus de sous marinière, je peux faire cafetière...



Une sous-marinière dans un voilier ... C'est vivre dangereusement, je trouve 






(*) Pas "ochlo*ph*obe, hein, ochlo*h*obe. Un ochlo*ph*obe n'aime pas la foule, donc, un ochlo*h*obe c'est la houle qu'il n'aime pas ! :rateau:


----------



## NED (8 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *pas le Ned café hein, le Nescafé, le machin lyophilisées mais pratique dans la houle



Va faloir que je lance ma marque de café, c'est résté dans les mémoires ce truc.


----------



## Grug (8 Juin 2007)




----------



## Grug (9 Juin 2007)

​ 
bon c'est clair, je sais pas boire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bon c'est clair, je sais pas boire



Mais tu sais baver! 

EDIT:



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Tr&#232;s habile de ta part :* toute la gent f&#233;minine des forums _(ainsi qu'une part interlope de la gent masculine)_ est en train d'imaginer te frotter te mouiller pour enlever ces t&#226;ches (graphiquement parfaites), le regard fix&#233; r&#234;veusement sur cette aisselle entrevue...
> 
> Tu es extr&#232;mement dou&#233;.
> :love: :love: :love:



J'ai rien dit.


----------



## Nexka (9 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Très habile de ta part :* toute la gent féminine des forums _(ainsi qu'une part interlope de la gent masculine)_ est en train d'imaginer te frotter te mouiller pour enlever ces taches (graphiquement parfaites), le regard fixé rêveusement sur cette aisselle entrevue...
> 
> Tu es extrèmement doué.
> :love: :love: :love:




  

Oui d'ailleur c'est trés sympa comme pensées au réveil, ça va égayer ma journée.   

Merci Grug :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (11 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bon c'est clair, je sais pas boire ​




Heu je me demande si j'ai bien fait de t'inviter à mon vernissage.... :affraid:​


----------



## kanako (11 Juin 2007)

j'vous sert une tasse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Heu je me demande si j'ai bien fait de t'inviter &#224; mon vernissage.... :affraid:



Ah &#231;a ! Le vernis risque bien d'en prendre un vieux coup 

  



kanako a dit:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1046/540196954_522941ff83_m.jpg
> 
> j'vous sert une tasse ?



Il ne te r&#233;pondra pas, il est parti aux toilettes !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


>


cette cafetiere me rappelle un bon plan adresse

Dans les Jardins du Palais Royal à Paris
Le premier café-restau ( nom italien) galerie  de Montpensier arcades de gauche en venant de l'installation Buren 
tables dans les jardins

Outre les expressos , sert également une cafetiere individuelle( en gros 2-3 tasses)  , de divers mélanges 
Pas donné ( genre 5-6 ) mais vu la quantité et le cadre calme c'est agréable à faire de temps en temps


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :love:
> 
> &#233;dit : @pascalformac : joli tuyau, merci !


de rien
De m&#233;moire , je parie que leurs cafetieres sont les petites bodum &#224; piston
Et c'est servi avec le piston en haut , faut bosser pour son plaisir  quoi !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> même pour son plaisir !
> 
> :mouais: :hein:
> 
> Je revenais pour rebosser justement ! Et puis te dire que ton super café de Palais-Royal, ça sera *un café des beaux jours !*


ben concretement pas forcément : ce restau à plusieurs salles ( entre galerie de Montpensier et la rue Montpensier donc)
ce qui fait que ca peut aussi être un bon remonte moral douillet pour.. les mauvais jours ou les jours  où il fait moche


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/img037.jpg​



On en voit, dis donc, des trucs, dans tes taches de café 




Bon, je sais, c'est maladroit, mais mon fils s'est tiré de la maison avec la tablette graphique, et je ne suis pas très adroit à la souris pour dessiner :rose:


----------



## toys (11 Juin 2007)

hey les dingues j'ai un precolateur de café, le patron l'a changé et il veux le vendre si sa interresse des gens passer par mp il est beaux et il marche encore très bien.


----------



## kanako (11 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *J'ai de sérieux efforts à faire sur le plan matériel :* toujours pas d'iPod©, une cafetière Braun© de 1986, un mug Winnie© dans son jus, un bureau en bo... en bazar.
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...


L'orthographe ? je ne fais que des fautes d'inattention. (pis j'utilise pas safari qui corrige les fautes rapidement&#8230  

L'est chouette mon kit cafetière, tasse, sous-tasse, et ipod assortis non ?
 C'est pas non plus la grande classe, (à part l'ipod), j'ai fait au moins cher, merci ikea© (c'est une acquisition récente) ... Khyu  
Par contre le bureau, n'est hélas pas beau, merci le CROUS©, mais bien en bordel&#8230; :rateau: 




elisnice a dit:


> Moi non plus, pas d'iPod&#8230; mais&#8230; une cafetière très "grand-hôtel" dont je tairai la marque, tout de même, nous ne sommes pas dans un fil de déballage électro-ménager, enfin voyons&#8230;
> &#8230;et sur mon bureau, que des choses pour travailler, bien rangées-empilées, des livres en papier et puis des surligneurs et tout ça&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...



Très sympa, parfois je mets un morceau de cannelle dedans, c'est pratique pour ça ! 

Merci pour ton café d'après le déjeuner (moi je viens de finir de manger, je suis légèrement en décalage).
Moi je vous offre le chocolat qui va avec. Au choix : noir 70% Auchand© avec pépites de cacao, ou noir au piment Lindt©.

Et puis Élisnice, tu as raison : au boulot ! 



(merci pour l'adresse Pascalformac)

édit' : 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> On en voit, dis donc, des trucs, dans tes taches de café


   Tu lis l'avenir dans les taches de café ??
Balèze !


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Juin 2007)

Ce qui est bien quand on ne travaille pas, c'est que les vacances s'improvisent.
On déménage une amie, et on se retrouve à flâner des jours entiers dans une région inconnue, pas loin de VeZoul D)...

J'vous offre de ce café-là,
Un café sous un magnolia,
:love: 
Un café de début de soirée,
Au retour d'une ballade en canoë.
​​​


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On en voit, dis donc, des trucs, dans tes taches de café










oui, c'est fou hein 

d'ailleurs comme ce forum est ouvert à tous, je vous épargnerai la suite de la serie   ​


----------



## kanako (11 Juin 2007)

Wah ! Grug tu g&#232;res trop bien les taches de caf&#233; ! je t'enverrais bien un cdb si je venais d&#233;j&#224; de le faire pour autre chose !
franchement je suis bluff&#233;e.
bravo bravo bravo


----------



## Craquounette (13 Juin 2007)

Hop, je chippe un petit croissant mais ça sera sans café pour moi. Merci Madame l'hôtesse d'accueil Roberto  

Je vous laisse en échange des petits trucs pas mauvais du tout :love: le genre de truc qui colle aux doigts, mais c'est tellement bon 




La cafetière est là, sur la cuisinière, vous n'avez plus qu'à la faire chauffer, elle vous attend! Libre service, comme ça pas de _"Ooohh, c'est toujours la même chose, elle m'en met moins qu'aux autres..."_ Chacun fait comme il lui plaît 

Le sucre est juste à côté, le lait au frigo et pour la grappa, faudra chercher un peu plus mais elle n'est pas très loin non plus


----------



## Craquounette (13 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah non, moi c'est *animateur de plage*, à part le café je distribue les chouchous, les beignets aux pommes les esquimaux...



Tu as aussi l'uniforme ? Short rouge, torse bronzé et épilé, muscles saillants etc ?  




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:



Réponse à choix :

*Version officielle :* Les temps sont durs mon ami. Pour des raisons économiques, nous avons du nous passer du petit personnel 

*Version officieuse :* Et oui que veux-tu, c'est du café "Libre-Service" ce matin... Au moins comme ça, personne ne pourra râler 

Et pour ne pas trop flooder, je vous amène du choc' au café... 



> Il est noir, beau et bon, ténébreux à souhait. Avec ce petit goût d'évasion en bouche, il offre à celui qui le déguste de vagues réminiscences de savanes poussiéreuses, le parfum vanille-café des régions tropicales, l'univers magique des essences aromatiques. Le chocolat Café-Tasse rend hommage aux cinq sens de l'amateur. Les saveurs vraies d'autrefois s'unissent aux goûts nomades et urbains dans l'air du temps.



Il s'agit de Café Tasse... Je suis tombée par hasard sur ce site en surfant, mais j'avoue que cela ne m'a pas l'air mauvais du tout :love: Quelqu'un connait ?

Une suissesse qui fait de la pub pour du choc' belge... on aura tout vu


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2007)

Faites vous dans le service group&#233;?
Suite &#224; une isp&#232;c'd'AES officieuse qu'on va dire centr&#233;e sur _l'am&#251;r de l'Art_ et qui se termina pour certains par de doctes consid&#233;rations sur le concept _ tr&#233;moussante paithasse, chaine en or et la Vie_ avec specimen de r&#233;ference ( ce fut une &#233;tude scientifiquement men&#233;e), ce matin on est quelques uns du fil &#224; avoir serieusement besoin de caf&#233; fort !

Par avance merci de ce que vous pourrez faire.
Je sais que comme toujours vous ferez pour le mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Hop, je chippe un petit croissant mais &#231;a sera sans caf&#233; pour moi. Merci Madame l'h&#244;tesse d'accueil Roberto
> 
> Je vous laisse en &#233;change des petits trucs pas mauvais du tout :love: le genre de truc qui colle aux doigts, mais c'est tellement bon
> 
> ...




     !!!!

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW !!!! 


Rhaaaaaa zut c'est des gifflar... Mais &#231;a ressemble dr&#244;lement &#224; des kanell b&#252;llar... (ouais je sais, encore un truc su&#233;dois! Je suis comme &#231;a moi...) &#224; la cannelle et &#224; la cardamone. Mmmmmmm... D&#232;s que j'ai fini mes exas je vous en fait, avec du bon caf&#233; et pas du jus de chaussettes &#224; l'am&#233;ricaine.
Et puis l'apr&#232;s-midi je vous ferai des caf&#233;s glac&#233;s avec une paille et pour ceux qui veulent une tomb&#233;e de sirop de noisette ou d'orgeat au fon du verre! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Caf&#233; Tasse... Je suis tomb&#233;e par hasard sur ce site en surfant, mais j'avoue que cela ne m'a pas l'air mauvais du tout :love: Quelqu'un connait ?



Ouais moi!
Je vous ai pas dit? Je suis une dingue de chocolat noir...
Donc oui le chocolat caf&#233; tasse est pas mal du tout... Je crois qu'il faut du chocolat noir au th&#233;.... Mmmmmmmm &#224; se rouler par terre!

Je pense que vous en avaez d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233;, mais pour moi dans le genre chocolat qui se vend dans le commerce et que j'aime bien, c'est le Dolfin. A essayer: chocolat noir au poivre rose... Tr&#232;s surprenant, mais &#231;a devient vite tr&#232;s bon


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Euh c'est bizarre, ça ne ressemble pourtant pas du tout à une étagère modulable ni à un lit superposé ??
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Mééé non t'inquiète, c'est du café suisse de brunette pas sportive que je voulais faire    !!!


----------



## kanako (13 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> !!!!
> 
> WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW !!!!
> 
> ...



Wah !
je prendre ! :love: :love: :love:
ça a l'air trop bon !!



Marie84 a dit:


> Ouais moi!
> Je vous ai pas dit? Je suis une dingue de chocolat noir...
> Donc oui le chocolat café tasse est pas mal du tout... Je crois qu'il faut du chocolat noir au thé.... Mmmmmmmm à se rouler par terre!
> 
> Je pense que vous en avaez déjà parlé, mais pour moi dans le genre chocolat qui se vend dans le commerce et que j'aime bien, c'est le Dolfin. A essayer: chocolat noir au poivre rose... Très surprenant, mais ça devient vite très bon



Moi aussi je connais le caffé-tasse !
c'est un marque Belge si je ne m'abuse, je ne suis pas loin et ma frangine est presque belge maintenant, c'est elle qui m'a fait découvrir :love:
En revanche j'ai pas gouté celui au poivre. À tester donc
Sinon moi je vous conseille aussi le chocolat au thé (j'adore) et aussi le chocolat au piment (mais ça je l'ai déjà dit)  
Vous savez que pas longtemps après l'apple Expo y a un salon du chocolat à Paris ?? :


----------



## kanako (13 Juin 2007)

Une AES chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

[Edit: ou &#224; Strasbourg aussi... ]


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Une AES chocolat ?



Pas humain &#231;a


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Une AES chocolat ?



j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive! 

J'suis à 100 gr par jour, j'ai honte, mais j'ai honte! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pas humain &#231;a



Meuuuh nan, &#231;a passe facile ! tu fais suivre six mois &#224; une carotte r&#226;p&#233;e nature par semaine, et il n'y a plus de traces ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Galatée (14 Juin 2007)

Ben alors, personne n'a proposé de café aujourd'hui ?  

Pitié, il me faut un café, un vrai, un grand (parce que mon perco tout encrassé met 10 minutes pour faire couler une moitié de tasse, et après j'ai plus le courage d'attendre  ).

Donc, s'il vous plaît, pour moi ce matin, ce sera :

Un grand café un peu sucré *kimemettraencorplussesurlénerkejelesuidéjà*.

Merci... :love: 

_Et avec un p'tit carré de chocolat pour le moral et pour être en forme cette aprèm', c'est trop demander ?_ :rose:


----------



## Galatée (14 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Si, *oh si* : *un siouper-café* plein de truks pour pétiller les yeux grand ouvert, et un carré de chocolat à l'orange !
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> _Du pain d'épices ?_
> ...



Aaaah... :love:  Merci, Rob' ! Chocolat à l'orange, mmmmh... :love:
Alors, à tous ceux qui ont un besoin incontrôlable de café, comme moi, bon courage   et bonne journée !
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (14 Juin 2007)

:hein:  Oh un RobertoJunior esquinté :hosto: 

Je partage avec lui mon choc' noir à l'orange, ça réconforte le choc et s'il n'aime pas le noir, c'est pas grave, je dois avoir des branches Cailler quelque part 




Mais c'est QUE pour Junior autrement _on_ va encore prétendre que je saute sur tout ce qui bouge  Alors maintenant, je le garde pour moi mon choc'... et toc... 

Et de toutes façons vu que je vais me faire un déca' ça ne va intéresser personne


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Résultat, je vais devoir repasser aux z'urgences pédiatriques avec des z'albums, j'ai promis à Célestine.



Toutes les z'occazes sont bonnes pour faire du commerce ... 

:rateau:


----------



## matthieu2278 (14 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> heu, et les autres au fait ? Vous en voulez, du bon café tout chaud, du pas du tout comme celui de Craquounette ? J'en ai plein


 
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: Ho que oui que ça nous interresse... 

Pas ma semaine non plus Rob'... Voiture cassé, cafetière foutue, moral dans les chaussettes... 

Et ton p'tit, il va mieux?

:love: :love:


----------



## Zyrol (14 Juin 2007)

Je me suis refais ça pour mon 4 heures...
Grand café expresso, mousse faite à la buse vapeur avec du lait de soja + 1/2 sachet de sucre vanillé... Un peu de choc sur le dessus pour la déco   (trés important le déco )


----------



## ange_63 (14 Juin 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Je me suis refais &#231;a pour mon 4 heures...
> Grand caf&#233; expresso, mousse faite &#224; la buse vapeur avec du lait de soja + 1/2 sachet de sucre vanill&#233;... Un peu de choc sur le dessus pour la d&#233;co   (tr&#233;s important le d&#233;co )




:love: :love: :love: :love: 
Waouu &#231;a donne envie!!!!

Hummmmm

Et dire que de mon c&#244;t&#233; je n'ai eu droit qu'&#224; un cappuccino de la machine &#224; caf&#233;...beaucoup trop br&#251;lant pour ma langue (entre plus du p'tit caf&#233; noir de 10h et de 13h)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je vais chercher *un dernier café* de la nuit, avant de dormir, un café à boire sans musique, avant de se glisser sous la couette, à boire en repensant à la journée, aux émotions, aux voix, aux mots, avant la nuit où je sais bien qu'au moindre bruit je jaillirai de mon lit pour voir comment il va.
> _J'en souris._
> 
> Je vous remonte quelque chose ?
> ...



Si tu veux, pour compléter ta collec, j'ai ici une boite de purée "Mou Celine©" "Pommes de terre/Carottes/Potiron" que, dans un grand élan de générosité, je suis prêt à te céder gratuitement !  


Mon dieu, faites qu'il dise oui, faites qu'il dise oui, faites qu'il dise oui ! :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, allez,* j'offre le premier café,* çui grâce auquel on se met en route et on récapitule les chozafers de la journée !
> :love: :love:



S'il en reste, j'en prendrais bien. Dans le mug Pollux©, oui c'est ça. 
Merci. 

Et moi, *j'offre le deuxième*, celui de la pause matinale où vous réalisez qu'il est déjà presque 11h, que rien n'a avancé, qu'il est temps de s'y mettre à fond.
 
Défaire mes bagages, trier les souvenirs, mettre de la musique, ranger tout autour.
_Velvet Underground, ouais pile ce qu'il me faut._
:love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2007)

va pour la 3eme tasse, celle de la r&#233;flexion du comment en est on arriv&#233; l&#224;, de la r&#233;organisation  pour pas y passer le week end non plus ("pour la fin de la semaine"  ) et de l'ouverture du courier&#8230;





&#8230;Assurance auto, cotisations Mda, cotisations IRCEC, et heureusement, histoire de se mettre de bonne humeur, une agence matrimoniale et l'enveloppe kraft URGENT &#233;lections  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

Bon, moi, ce matin, j'ai pris un baxter, 5 litres de caf&#233; presque p&#226;teux tellement il est fort, que je me trimballe en perfusion, mais rien &#224; faire. Rien que d'y penser, ces put1 de programmes de formation &#224; concocter, je me rendors, malgr&#233; 1 FM " Blues qui me distille Nine below zero de Muddy Waters &#224; donf ! :sick:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Et le quatrième mug,* où on se dit que ce week-end on bossera pas et qu'il faudrait un truc radical, genre débrancher la Bobox© pour *pas rienfout' sur internet* avec les z'ami(e)s trop sympas, mais on le fera pas, on le sait ?
> 
> :love:


si il n'y avait que la BoBox


----------



## NED (15 Juin 2007)

Ayé reviendu,

Fatigu mais contu.

_Une tasse de cafu ?
 _


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ça me fera de nouveaux souvenirs là-bas : je garde surtout à l'esprit d'avoir transporté pendant une heure et demi la p... de batterie de la Clio d'une membresse éminente de macgé, hélas désormais exilée, juste parce que je suis *vraiment très serviab'.*
> 
> _Et qu'elle m'hébergeait, aussi._




Ah oui??  Et si elle t'avait pas hébergé, tu lui aurais laissé porter toute seule sa batterie??? :affraid: :hein:    
Je vous jure....  







Bon sinon pour l'expo sur le chocolat je suis partante :love: :love: :love: En septembre je serais rentrée!!!   miam :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah oui??  Et si elle t'avait pas h&#233;berg&#233;, tu lui aurais laiss&#233; porter toute seule sa batterie??? :affraid: :hein:
> Je vous jure....
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, bonjour, toi ! 

Toujours "f&#233;e Jedi" ? 

Tu sais que pour les afficionados de ce fil tu peux constituer le dernier recours lorsqu'ils sont pris par le temps ... Tr&#232;s ch&#232;re Nexka F&#233;e 

:rateau:
:mouais:

  
:love:


----------



## Nexka (17 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais que pour les afficionados de ce fil tu peux constituer le dernier recours lorsqu'ils sont pris par le temps ... Très chère Nexka Fée
> 
> :rateau:
> :mouais:
> ...



Vi voilà, Clochette elle a la poudre de fée qui fait voler, la mienne transforme de l'eau en café   

 



(enfin juste pour info, ça se pronnonce NeCHka!  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> enfin juste pour info, ça se pronnonce NeCHka!  )[



Je chais, qu'est-che que tu crois, on che tiens au courant, en Auvergne ! Cha che prononche exactement comme le Nechcafé 

Ah ches bachques, ils croient toujours être les cheuls à chavoir comment cha che prononche, le bachque !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

Ben, moi, ce matin, le caf&#233; avait un petit go&#251;t de "Memory almost full", le dernier McCartney, celui dont le premier morceau est "Dance tonight", (le clip de la derni&#232;re pub Apple), que mes trois marmots (24, 21 et 11 ans) ont eu l'id&#233;e g&#233;niale de m'offrir hier, pour la f&#234;te des p&#232;res :love: :love:: love:


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Y a du café de fait, là ?*
> :sleep:



 
:mouais: 

Ouais bon.
Moi j'en ai du café, mais c'est pas du café qui donne la niake.
Trop bon le truc, du coup ça pousse à se servir à nouveau, puis encore, et encore un p'tit dernier. Avec ça, en un rien de temps il sera 16h et vous n'aurez rien fait.
:rateau: 
 

Finalement, je le garde pour moi donc, car moi je peux me permettre de rien fout' en écoutant de la musique et fumant des clopes.
Oui, la vie est injuste.


----------



## Galatée (18 Juin 2007)

Bonjour bonjour  

Et bien moi, je vous propose *le café d'après la sieste*, celle qu'on a faite sans s'en rendre compte, celle après laquelle on se réveille en regrettant qu'elle soit déjà finie, et maintenant il faut travailler... Encore et encore :sleep: 

Donc, *un café bien fort qui redonne la gniak* pour moi, parce que là, faudrait quand même voir à remuer encore un peu ses fesses et à faire travailler sa p'tite cervelle saturée !


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Y a du café de fait, là ?*
> :sleep:
> 
> J'ai besoin d'un coup de fouet !
> ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Juin 2007)

Bon, je sens que ça chauffe là...   

Un pti Kawa pour détendre l'atmosphère?


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2007)

yessss...pour oublier toute cette pluie


----------



## Zyrol (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde 

C'est parti pour le premier caf&#233; de la journ&#233;e.
Une nouvelle belle journ&#233;e commence, vivement le boulot fini pour aller sur l'eau 

J'offre la premiere tourn&#233;e de caf&#233; virtuel ( ou alors faut venir chez moi, j'suis pas contre  )


----------



## ange_63 (19 Juin 2007)

Après un thé, un cappuccinoun café noir serait le bien venu ! :sleep: 

Si javais su jserais pas venue ce matin :hein: Pas moyen de bosser!
Heureusement internet fonctionne :love:  

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2007)

_LE CRI DU KAOUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!_​


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2007)

parmi les livreurs des boutiques et le fatras du matin, à l'ombre d'une terrasse bientôt envahie par un soleil impatient, je bois un café, crème pour une fois, et célèbre à ma manière avec la femme de ma vie mon 36eme anniversaire. Bonne journée à tous...


----------



## kanako (19 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'ai bien entendu *le Cri du Kawoua*, chère Marie !
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Volontiers ! 

_j'aime bie_n aussi, l'ambiance ici  :love: 



Samoussa : *Bon Anniversaire* !


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2007)

Alors là... il me faudrait un café ZZzzzzeeeEEEEeeeennnNNNNnnnnnn... un café avec un bon goût de café si possible  

Un café qui calme, qui détend... Un qui ne va pas vous mettre les nerfs en pelottes malgré cette espère de &%*""&& d'imprimante qui veut pas faire ce qu'on lui dit  

Voilà ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeennnnnn


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *un p'tit café,* oui, tu veux bien, Craquou ?!
> 
> :love:



Oui oui je prends volontiers  et sans sucre, rien du tout.... Noir... ou tout nu :love:  _Je parle du café donc_  

Ca vous dérange si j'allume une 'tite bougie qui pue bien sent bon histoire de créer une atmosphère vraiment ZzzZZZzzeeeEEeeennnnNNnnnnn ? :style: 

C'est rigolo cette nouvelle mode   de m'appeler Craquou ou Crakou selon.... Je veux bien qu'on abrège mon prénom et j'avoue même préférer la version raccourcie, mais mon pseudo NON!     

enfin pas en public comme ça


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Fais gaffe au chocolat, Craquou nette, pardon   ! T'aimes trop ça !



En parlant de chocolat  ma dernière trouvaille : du chocolat noir avec des éclats de pistaches dedans :love: :love: :love: 
Je ne donnerai aucun détail sur la sensation qu'il procure en bouche, autrement on pourrait encore mal me comprendre    

Juste tout petit morceau dans une cuillère avec un petit peu de café chaud :love: C'est :affraid: tellement c'est bon :rose:


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour ce joyeux anniversaire et je boirai mon prochain kawa (tr&#232;s bient&#244;t) en pensant &#224; mes potes macg&#233;ens


----------



## kanako (19 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> En parlant de chocolat  ma dernière trouvaille : du chocolat noir avec des éclats de pistaches dedans :love: :love: :love:
> Je ne donnerai aucun détail sur la sensation qu'il procure en bouche, autrement on pourrait encore mal me comprendre
> 
> Juste tout petit morceau dans une cuillère avec un petit peu de café chaud :love: C'est :affraid: tellement c'est bon :rose:



Mhm ! trop bien :love:
et tu trouve ça où ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Juin 2007)

ce matin nouveau café : Commerce equitable, un paquet acheté, un vaccin offert. Le deal me semble equitable, et le café n'est pas mauvais du tout


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi la marque? Et c'est quoi comme (mélange de) café?

Et un renversé dans l'estomac, un! (Ma récompense pour mon oral de socio des migrations...)


J'offre les cafés ce matin... :love: :love: :love: des volontaires ?



Poutous à tous!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Commerce equitable, un paquet acheté, un vaccin offert. Le deal me semble equitable...



Si tu n'as pas peur des piqûres et que tu sais te les faire seul, oui...


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2007)

Y'a des trucs  qui font rever








cette machine à café, concue par Gio Ponti
bon, si je l'installe à la maison, il va me falloir la chaise de bureau qui va avec :love:






​


----------



## Zyrol (21 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Y'a des trucs  qui font rever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je veux bien venir chez toi pour la tester quand tu l'auras acheté


----------



## NED (21 Juin 2007)

Un petit coucou vite fait en passant, d&#233;sol&#233; j'ai pas une seconde pour moi ces temps-ci...
Hop l&#224; un cafito rapido !
Biz &#224; tous  :love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2007)

Mais quel flambeur!!! :rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Dans la série _"J'ai la flemme de me déconnecter pour me relogger"_,
> je voulais juste vous proposer :
> _Le café de* 03h47* !
> _:love::love::love:
> ...


&#233;cris en gros et en rouge&#8230;  on t'a reconnu *Patoch'* !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

Le café amer.
Les papilles qui attendent un contact chaud, du goût, du liquide.

Le café du soir qui ne veut pas s'illuminer.


_Le café de l'attente..._


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

Je sens que je vais en faire rugir plus d'un sur ce topique! 


J'aime pas le caf&#233;!!!!!! 

Un th&#233; pour moi SVP


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2007)

noir, sans sucre et double dose.
​


----------



## samoussa (25 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je sens que je vais en faire rugir plus d'un sur ce topique!
> 
> 
> J'aime pas le café!!!!!!
> Un thé pour moi SVP



Moi aussi j'aime le thé, j'ai une très belle théière Oigen avec laquelle c'est un plaisir de boire un thé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Moi aussi j'aime le thé, j'ai une très belle théière Oigen avec laquelle c'est un plaisir de boire un thé.



Ça fait pas un peu "barbare", ça ? De boire un thé directement à même la théière ? Tu pourrrais au moins prendre une tasse !


----------



## samoussa (25 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu "barbare", ça ? De boire un thé directement à même la théière ? Tu pourrrais au moins prendre une tasse !



Ah c'est ça? !! c'etait chaud du goulot...j me disais bien


----------



## xao85 (25 Juin 2007)

Thé rouge entre deux cours de Sciences humaines :love: c'est la pause! 

Dans 5mn on reprend car l'exam c'est demain! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2007)

​ 
 *Y'a un fil pour le thé! *  
  ici c'est le café ! ​


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Juin 2007)

*Moi j'en veux bien de ce café là.*
:love: 
Un café qui rend content, celui qui se réjouit du bonheur des gens qui se retrouvent enfin _près de l'océan_.
 


J'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est le chocolat de grenouille, je préfère le sentir avant de le goûter, j'me méfie, j'ai l'estomac capricieux en ce moment. 
Trop d'excès peut-être


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *C'est un truc trop bon* avec du basilic, du piment, des pistaches, des f&#234;ves de cacao, du poivre rose, du poivre rouge, du gimgembre... _(*quoi d'autre ?*  )_
> :love: :love: :love:


Du _bois band&#233;_ ?!...


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2007)

Genre dragées ?


----------



## Grug (26 Juin 2007)

donc, mardi mug vert


----------



## NED (26 Juin 2007)

Ce soir c'est Mug Star Wars !!!


----------



## samoussa (26 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ce soir c'est Mug Star Wars !!!



:afraid:...je veux le même


----------



## NED (26 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui mais le dicton valable toujours sera, jamais tu n'oublieras : Avec ton sabre laser© dans ton mug tu ne touilleras pas, parce que *café bouillu, café foutu !*



Bien sur cela va de soi je ne touille qu'avec mon pinceau.... 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le même avec la princesse Leia© à ta disposition aurais-tu ?




Arf ! y'en a plein des Mugs Star Wars mais j'ai pas la princesse en magasin...
Par contre y'a le Gkatarn en stock !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ce soir c'est Mug Star Wars !!!





NED a dit:


> Bien sur cela va de soi je ne touille qu'avec mon pinceau....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pierrou et gKatarn, c'est pas des mug Starwars, c'est des mug MacGe ! 

Supermoquette, tu l'as ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)

je pr&#233;viens, je vais faire la semaine ​


----------



## Nexka (27 Juin 2007)

C'était ton anniversaire Grug? Tu as reçut une nouvelle collection de mugs?  Sont mignons en tout cas :love: Trés beau le rouge


----------



## NED (28 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Et maintenant :sleep: au boulot !



OUAIP !
Au boulot oui....mais avec du _*café*_


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Et moi je regarde attentivement l'arrière-plan... pour avoir une idée de la caverne d'indépendant qui m'attend si je fais pas gaffe.
> :hein:


et encore&#8230; je fais gaffe


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> Y a pas la même assiette sale qui traîne sur le coin, là, depuis au moins trois jours ?
> 
> ...


Y va te dire que c'est pas une assiette sale mais un *outil professionnel*
Probablement  son vide poche d'urgence B4
 
( déjà qu'il a pas fait son repassage et qu'il trouve pô ses boutons de manchettes, l'enfer des charettes certainement)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> Y a pas la même assiette sale qui traîne sur le coin, là, depuis au moins trois jours ?
> 
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> Y va te dire que c'est pas une assiette sale mais un *outil professionnel*
> Probablement  son vide poche d'urgence B4
> 
> ( déjà qu'il a pas fait son repassage et qu'il trouve pô ses boutons de manchettes, l'enfer des charettes certainement)



Vous n'y êtes pas du tout, le métier de graphiste indépendant ne nourrissant pas son homme, il est obligé d'avoir une autre activité en parallèle : la culture des champignons


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :afraid:
> Y a pas la même assiette sale qui traîne sur le coin, là, depuis au moins trois jours ?
> 
> 
> :love:


:afraid:     Assiette sale :affraid: une palette dont la valeur dépasse celle de PhotoshopCS3-Extended-suite-Europe-edition    :afraid:​ 




​


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu veux dire : _à l'achat_ ?
> :mouais:


ben oui, pas au kilo  



​


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> :afraid:     Assiette sale :affraid: une palette dont la valeur dépasse celle de PhotoshopCS3-Extended-suite-Europe-edition    :afraid:​


 j'vous avais bien  dit qu'il y aurait l'argument outil pro..
Et quel outil !
Nuancier que y en a pas deux aussi subtil
( à part peut être en regardant du coté de Turner...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

'tain Grug! Je pensais que t'utilisais du café pour faire ton aquarelle!!!   


Bon ce matin j'ai renversé mon renversé, mais c'est normal puisque je ne l'avais as encore bu!

Bonne journée à tous les dingues de café!

Et la tournée du petit café après le repas, c'est pour moi! Non mais je vous préviens parce que je connais, après c'est du chacun pour soi. Tout le monde revient avec sont petit esspress', alors mince hein!


----------



## Craquounette (29 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Bon ce matin j'ai renversé mon renversé, mais c'est normal puisque je ne l'avais as encore bu!



Traduction en français de France : un renversé = une noisette avec un peu de mousse au  lait si je ne fais erreur 

Tenez j'ai trouvé ceci pour éclairer vos lanternes matinales 

Apparemment chaque pays a ses spécialités de langage niveau café... Essayez de demander la taille du café à un sommelier à Paris :

- Votre café, il est grand ou petit ?
- Il a la taille d'un café normal :mouais: 
- oui mais c'est un grand café ou un petit café ?  Chez nous, on a des Espresso, des Ristretto etc... C'est plus petit qu'un café...
- Un café normal monsieur... Je fais des cafés qui ont la taille de café  



Bon petit déj' pour les lève-tard


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Essayez de demander la taille du caf&#233; &#224; un sommelier &#224; Paris :
> 
> - Votre caf&#233;, il est grand ou petit ?
> - Il a la taille d'un caf&#233; normal :mouais:
> ...



Ben c'est qu'ici, on ne sait pas dire compliqu&#233; pour des choses simples, sais tu, une fois ? 

D'abord, le sommelier, on ne lui demande jamais rien &#224; propos du caf&#233;, vu que son rayon, c'est la cave &#224; vins ! 

Pis le caf&#233;, chez nous, on peut aussi te dire sa taille, mais faut demander &#231;a au gar&#231;on, ou &#224; la rigueur, au patron ! Alors, on a deux tailles : l'express* (ou expresso), et le double express* (ou double expresso) !

 



(*) Je ne connais pas les tailles exactes, mais je dirais (&#224; vue de nez) que l'express fait dans les 5 cl et le double express dans les 10 cl. Quand j'&#233;tais jeunes, et que je voulais me r&#233;veiller le matin avant le boulot, je demandais un "double express dans une petite tasse" :rateau:


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2007)

Bonjour les gens !


Comme chaque jour ne se ressemble pas les cafés ne se ressemblent pas non plus....
Et la tache de Marie peut aussi ressembler à un bonhomme avec la gueule ouverte :






Le mystère de la création est aussi dans le hasard d'un café....


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> 'tain Grug! Je pensais que t'utilisais du café pour faire ton aquarelle!!!



Yep, mais souvent j'ai pas kle temps de le laisser moisir asser pour faire du vert, alors je triche   




​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Mince alors!

Même sur le fil du café, que y a-t-il de plus universel que le café, je fais des suissismes... :mouais: 

Ouais mais moi mon premier (café) _renversé_ (donc un café au lait quoi) ben je l'ai bu... EN FRANCE! enfin c'était pas mon premier café au lait, mais mon premier _renversé_, bref...
Donc les frouz zaussi(ce) savent ce que c'est un _renversé_!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Yep, mais souvent j'ai pas kle temps de le laisser moisir asser pour faire du vert, alors je triche
> 
> blanche/img]
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2007)

Il y a aussi un designer qui fait du café renversé, des objets tout a fait incroyables. Il s'appelle Cici Chen Xi.






marrant....


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2007)

Je vais prendre la version sofa Ned !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Je ne connais pas les tailles exactes, mais je dirais (à vue de nez) que l'express fait dans les 5 cl et le double express dans les 10 cl. Quand j'étais jeunes, et que je voulais me réveiller le matin avant le boulot, je demandais un "double express dans une petite tasse" :rateau:


c'est ca mais détaillons selon les normes italiennes

espresso de 4 à 5 cl

double là faut differencier
-espresso lungo (allongé )   de 8 à 12 cl
même dose de café mais plus d'eau

-Doppio le double dans le sens double dose de café avec même dose d'eau
en ce cas c'est double dose de café dans 4cl

et enfin 
- Ristreto ( serré) c'est deux fois moins d'eau ( environ 2,5 dl) avec dose de café standard


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je vais prendre la version sofa Ned !



Tiens rien que pour toi la version "meuble de salon" pour profiter du temps avec des amis en buvant du café...
:love:


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


>


tu sais ce que ca me rappelle?
Certains man&#232;ges de foire avec des tasses g&#233;antes qui sont exactement comme ca.
( fermeture en sup)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]BXCBvxajg3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2007)

c'est ca .
Et en plus cette si sage jeunesse a même fait le lien avé  une déco d'émission télé... Admirable !
Peuvent être fiers de leur culture !
( hmmmmm)

Boudiou , ces minutes de jeunots bien propres à Disneyland c'est d'un ennui , et ca a une vague odeur de  pub riz-Corée.
 :sleep: 

Va me falloir au moins un expresso pour m'en remettre ! 
Tiens j' vais vraiment  m'en jeter un petit  !


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2007)

[gv]-6923867550511384903[/gv]​


----------



## kanako (30 Juin 2007)

mhm&#8230;

*Bonjour !*
Moi, je veux bien un caf&#233; _tout fraid tout chaud_ pour la route !

Quant &#224; moi je propose une grosse part de tarte &#224; l'abricot pour ceux qui veulent&#8230;

agr&#233;able journ&#233;e &#224; tous


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> (...)
> Qui veulent du caf&#233; tout frais-tout chaud





kanako a dit:


> (...)
> _tout fraid tout chaud_ pour la route !
> 
> (...)


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2007)

Br&#251;lant.... le caf&#233;, toujours !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *D'ici là je vous bécote virtuellement sans limite de débit.
> *:love: :love: :love:
> 
> _
> (Je peux te vouvoyer ? Ça m'excite.) :rose:  _



Zut'! J'y ai pô droit?!   

Pas de café à ct'heure ci. Sinon, pas de dodo. :sleep:


----------



## Zyrol (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Zut'! J'y ai pô droit?!
> 
> Pas de café à ct'heure ci. Sinon, pas de dodo. :sleep:



Le café à un effet sur l'organisme minimum 5 heures après absorption. Avant, c'est psychologique. Donc vu ton post à 2H du mat, tu auras un effet vers 7H, et encore si tu es profondément endormis, peut de chance que les existants du café couvrent tes endorphines  

En tout cas _Bonjour et bonne journée à tous et à toutes_, je vais de ce pas me faire un petit café aromatisé à l'orange (j'ai decouvert la semaine derniere c'est génial !)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Hier je lisais Paris Match chez la grand-mère que je garde...

Et Paris Match parfois ça a du bon... Grâce à eux j'ai trouvé LE site à voir de toute urgence...


_PIMP YOUR NESPRESSO COFFE MAKER_​
à partir de 15...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Le café à un effet sur l'organisme minimum 5 heures après absorption. Avant, c'est psychologique. Donc vu ton post à 2H du mat, tu auras un effet vers 7H, et encore si tu es profondément endormis, peut de chance que les existants du café couvrent tes endorphines



J'ai de très lourds problèmes psychologiques alors.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Moi c'est pareil le psychologique l'emporte sur le chimique : si je bois un café la nuit, je dors pas même si je sais que c'est des conneries.


----------



## NED (3 Juillet 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> _PIMP YOUR NESPRESSO COFFE MAKER_​
> à partir de 15...



Très bonne idée ça mais les illustrations sont assez téléphonées ou pas forcement originales. Perso c'est pas ma tasse de thé (même si c'est du café   ).
En plus ils ont limité les modèles, y'a même pas ma vielle magimix.... :hein: 
Enfin bref, j'vais devoir me la customiser moi-même quoi....si j'ai le courage.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Je te la fais moi si t'as pas le courage...  ...


----------



## NED (3 Juillet 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Je te la fais moi si t'as pas le courage...  ...



Avec des caribous?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Des élans,mon cher NED, des élans (ou des orignals (aux ?) mais pas des caribous parce que ça c'est de rennes...)

Effort modeste à fournir prête je suis...
Avec des yodas du café buvant, ta machine je décorerai...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Des élans,mon cher NED, des élans (ou des orignals (aux ?) mais pas des caribous parce que ça c'est de rennes...)
> 
> Effort modeste à fournir prête je suis...
> Avec des yodas du café buvant, ta machine je décorerai...



Orignaux, j'ai lu quelque part. T'as pas peur de sauter, j'espère, après avoir pris tous ces élans


----------



## NED (4 Juillet 2007)

*d&#233;but* No probi mon Roberto, je pense &#224; toi aussi ...*fin*


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2007)

Bien, en vertu de la th&#233;orie du caf&#233; qui mets 5 heures &#224; agir, j'en relance un illico, histoire de me r&#233;veiller r&#233;veill&#233; !


----------



## NED (5 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Bien, en vertu de la théorie du café qui mets 5 heures à agir, j'en relance un illico, histoire de me réveiller réveillé !



+1 !!!
Un poisson reveillé en vaut 2  

Sachez aussi que le café ne sert pas qu'à boire.....  






Regardez cette *expérience*


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

Trop compliqu&#233; pour moi... :sleep:

 









_Une bonne journ&#233;e commence par un bon... clic... _


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Regardez cette *expérience*


Ce qui est curieux c'est que ce site ( canadien ) semble avoir utilisé un traducteur automatique pour la page  VF de cette experience de vulgarisation
Ce qui en limite l'impact pédagogique
C'est dommage


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Traducteur automatique d'un site canadien


Si si 


> Voilà qui me donne envie de lire cela au plus vite !
> J'aime tellement la littérature post-moderne dégagée de tous apriori petit bourgeois.


tu vas être servi
bonne dose de  doxa comme dirait Alain F. ( un spécialiste auto-proclamé es post modernité )


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2007)

Les liens post-modern-degag&#233;s&#8482;, c'est comme les blagues carambar&#8482;, on se demande toujours comment on les trouve, qui les ecrits, et combien c'est pay&#233; :rateau:

PS : sinon le caf&#233; &#224; 2 heures du mat' pour se r&#233;veiller &#224; 7&#8230; ben &#231;a marche pas


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Les liens post-modern-degag&#233;s&#8482;, c'est comme les blagues carambar&#8482;, on se demande toujours comment on les trouve, qui les ecrits, et combien c'est pay&#233; :rateau:


Et qui les illustre ! Hein? Qui?
C'est sign&#233;? je crois pas.

je rajoute que  le m&#234;me myst&#232;re plane sur les &#233;nigmes apericube. Qui pond ces &#233;crits? Qui on le sait sauva plus d'une soir&#233;e
 ( euuuh , l&#224; mon lyrisme me fait d&#233;lirer car si  ca sauve une soir&#233;e j'aimerai pas y &#234;tre)




> PS : sinon le caf&#233; &#224; 2 heures du mat' pour se r&#233;veiller &#224; 7&#8230; ben &#231;a marche pas


 oh si ca marche , tu vas voir &#224;... 19 h  
(je sors)


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2007)

gna gna gna, le march&#233;, c'est le vendredi


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> gna gna gna, le marché, c'est le vendredi


certes mais la chute des marchés c'est le Jeudi 
D'ailleurs le krash de 29 ( également du à abus de café) s'appelle le jeudi *noir*
ca c'est une preuve du lien café et chute de marchés...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

Galatée c'est un des cafés starbeurck?  

( bon je sors sinon je risque le plan  _gars laté_)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> gna gna gna, le marché, c'est le vendredi



Ah nan, le vendredi, c'est pas le jour du marché, c'est le jour du poisson !


----------



## Nexka (5 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> PS : sinon le café à 2 heures du mat' pour se réveiller à 7 ben ça marche pas





Zyrol a dit:


> tu auras un effet vers 7H, et encore si tu es profondément endormis, peut de chance que les existants du café couvrent tes endorphines



Pourtant il avait prévenu, le monsieur que ça marcherai peut être pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Qui me fait *un café* sans délai ?
> :love::love:




Oune café sans dé lait (oune café negro, quoi) et sans dé soucre por lé señor Roberto, aqui, por favor


----------



## Nexka (7 Juillet 2007)

Je viens de découvrir le café double double 

En Amérique on boit du café filtre dans des bols de 1 litre :affraid: . Quand on commande un café on doit préciser combien on veut de créme et de sucres. Le "double double" c'est deux crémes, deux sucres. :rateau: 
Si on veut le mettre nous même dans le café, il faut penser à dire "séparé". 
Ca donne:
Trois cafés, un maxi double double, un médium 1 lait 2 sucres et un médium séparé sil vous plait  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir le café double double
> 
> En Amérique on boit du café filtre dans des bols de 1 litre :affraid: . Quand on commande un café on doit préciser combien on veut de créme et de sucres. Le "double double" c'est deux crémes, deux sucres. :rateau:
> Si on veut le mettre nous même dans le café, il faut penser à dire "séparé".
> ...



Surtout, ne pas oublier de préciser "séparé" pour la tartine, hein


----------



## Nexka (7 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Surtout, ne pas oublier de préciser "séparé" pour la tartine, hein



La premiére fois que je suis allée commander du café, heureusement j'étais avec des Québécois, je faisais qu'assister.  On a commandé 3 cafés, et quand la serveuse a demandé : séparé?? Je croyais qu'elle demandait si elle nous servait les 3 cafés dans un même bol ou séparément    
:mouais:  No comment.... :rateau:


----------



## yzykom (7 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> En Am&#233;rique on boit du caf&#233; filtre dans des bols de 1 litre :affraid: .





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> On peut avoir trois pailles avec le seau, l&#224; ?



Il faut dire qu'avec la (dilution) l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; du caf&#233; local, il y a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; voir grand pour avoir la dose idoine de caf&#233;&#239;ne.  

Etrange tout de m&#234;me : le caf&#233; "de cow-boy" (celui qui n'est bon que lorsque le fer-&#224;-cheval plong&#233; dedans ne coule pas) n'existe-t-il que dans Lucky Luke ?  :rateau: 

_... en train de siroter un excellent moka &#233;quitable dans ma cafeti&#232;re &#224; piston toute neuve . Un r&#233;gal avec ce proc&#233;d&#233;. Il en reste un peu si vous voulez... 
_


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Il faut dire qu'avec la (dilution) l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; du caf&#233; local, il y a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; voir grand pour avoir la dose idoine de caf&#233;&#239;ne.


Ca change , ca change
la starbeurck mania a du bon
( si si)



> Etrange tout de m&#234;me : le caf&#233; "de cow-boy" (celui qui n'est bon que lorsque le fer-&#224;-cheval plong&#233; dedans ne coule pas) n'existe-t-il que dans Lucky Luke ?  :rateau:


ben en 2007  le cowboy &#233;tant motoris&#233; en 4x4 , s'il teste la force en plongeant dans la cafeti&#232;re  un bout de pneu , c'est l&#233;ger l&#233;ger....

_... en train de siroter un excellent moka &#233;quitable dans ma cafeti&#232;re &#224; piston toute neuve . Un r&#233;gal avec ce proc&#233;d&#233;. Il en reste un peu si vous voulez... 
_
Toute neuve?
Perso je te recommande quelques pistonnages  de _rodage_ ( que tu ne bois pas)
Histoire de " culotter" la bestiole
( pas n&#233;cessaire mais ca marche)


----------



## yzykom (7 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca change , ca change
> la starbeurck mania a du bon
> ( si si)



Disons que Starbuck's&#8482; ajoute un genre de caf&#233; suppl&#233;mentaire &#224; c&#244;t&#233; des italiens, fran&#231;ais, turcs, irlandais...

Je n'irai pas boire chez eux un caf&#233; traditionnel (j'ai essay&#233; mais j'ai &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u). Par contre, un Caramel Macchiato&#8482; par exemple... :love: :love:  miam !



pascalformac a dit:


> Toute neuve?
> Perso je te recommande quelques pistonnages  de _rodage_ ( que tu ne bois pas)
> Histoire de " culotter" la bestiole
> ( pas n&#233;cessaire mais ca marche)


Disons que je l'ai depuis une petite semaine. Etant donn&#233;e ma consommation quotidienne de caf&#233;, le culottage est d&#233;j&#224; termin&#233;.   enfin je crois.

Allez, je vais en refaire pour tout le monde...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'en veux bien.
> Dans l'air du soir, sur mon perron d'école fermée, chopant la borne ouifie, il fait doux et *un café c'est pas de refus.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est zoli cette scène champêtre
R.V sur le perron d'école sous la voute célèste  en communication avec l'univers

Ca a un petit coté " soupe au chou" ( le film)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca a un petit coté " soupe au chou" ( le film)



Trillilli trillilli trillilli ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2007)

En off topic cin&#233;ma
c'est marrant comme ce film archi diffus&#233; et rediffus&#233; et consid&#233;r&#233; comme un nanar a , en fait , pas mal de charme
( et les 3 s'en donnent &#224; coeur joie  entre numeros de cabots et bonne ambiance)


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

*ALLEZ ZOU !
LE MATIN C'EST Café !!!!*

Ploc ploc......


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Certes. Mais non, en fait.


je sais bien !
C'&#233;tait un d&#233;calage tout &#224; fait volontaire.
Parce que le  RV sur le perron , dans mon imagination , par ton phras&#233;  , il en ressortait une impression, pour moi nette,  avec une note  tranquille paisible, presque sereine. C'est ca que je voulais dire ,  mais  je ne voulais pas tirer -cela aurait &#233;t&#233; facile- vers un chromo &#224; la Saint Ex ( &#224; la rigueur vers la po&#233;sie fellinienne, d'ailleurs Fellini l'a fait et pas qu'une fois le coup de la vo&#251;te)
aussi j'ai contrebalan&#233; ca avec un cot&#233; potache
( je dirai m&#234;me_ potache du jour_ )  

Back in topic
Il me faut un kawa et pour ca faudra braver un orage
Tout ca pour 5 cl ! Mais qu'y a -t-il dans ce breuvage?
( 99&#37; rien que du bon comme dirait SuperDupont)  

Allez hop  exp&#233;dition "sortie en mer" pour m'en jeter un


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *C'est pas l'heure du go&#251;ter mais si &#231;a vous dit...
> *:love::love::love:


Aaaah  le go&#251;ter
Rituel que j'ai maintenu &#224; l'age adulte et ce m&#234;me en contexte professionnel
En contexte professionnel , si travail en &#233;quipe , j'ai retourn&#233; les critiques &#233;ventuelles  en le transformant en moment convivial collectif :" pause go&#251;ter".Et &#224; part quelques coinc&#233;s ca passe super bien.
C'est m&#234;me &#233;tonnant comment certains qui  restent froids  lors de pots se d&#233;g&#232;lent un peu quand ils pigent que tout baigne s'ils prennent d'une patisserie (ou autre viennoiserie). L'enfant qui sommeille sous la carapace  n'est jamais enfoui profond...


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

_[mode macho. on]

"Café, les filles ?!"...  








[/mode macho. off] :rose:​_


----------



## kanako (9 Juillet 2007)

mhm volontier :love:


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2007)

Bah, va pour le liquide seulement


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> [Mode_Papa/on]Ah non c'est plus l'heure du goûter, juste un café, hein, sinon vous allez plus avoir faim pour le dîner !!  [Mode_Papa/off]
> 
> :love:


----------



## Grug (9 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _[mode macho. on]
> 
> "Caf&#233;, les filles ?!"...
> 
> ...




[mode et travaux]



C'est quoi ce nuage de lait ?







[/mode et travaux]

  :rose:​


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2007)

Sont vraiment sexy vos cafés :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

En fait vivre d'amour et d'eau fraîche c'est devenu complètement démodé, si je comprends bien...
Aujourd'hui on vit d'amour et de café...
Haaaaaaaaaaaa mais je suis bêêêêête!!! C'est pour ça que ça marche pas! (Ex: Quand mademoisellecha n'a plus eu de café on a bien vu les dommages collatéraux que cela a provoqué...).

Bon alors... A défaut d'amour on peut se contenter de café ? :rose:


----------



## Craquounette (10 Juillet 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Bon alors... A défaut d'amour on peut se contenter de café ? :rose:



Si tu veux accompagner ton café d'un bon chocolat, j'ai trouvé un endroit sur Lausanne où ils en vendent


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> blah blahrnisseur d'accès et tout _(sinon on s'arrange)_.
> :mouais:
> 
> *> *En conséquence *l'équation à résoudre* apparait donc assez simple dans sa formulation, qui est suffisamment claire pour être gravable discrètement sur le tronc d'un arbre de square** :
> Amour + café = :superlove:​


alors que :

*café + café = :supervibromasseur:*

*



*​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Et ben voilà    ! Je savais bien que ça fonctionnait aussi!
J'en profite pour remercier tirhum et grug pour leurs sexy coffee :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> alors que :
> 
> *café + café = :supervibromasseur:*
> 
> ​



Sacrément prolix le Grug en ce moment :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Frolic ou prolixe&#8230; ?


----------



## NED (10 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4328947 a dit:
			
		

> Frolic ou prolixe ?



Il en font du Frolic dans le café pour poissons ?
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

Je sais. Je fais chier, je suis rabat-joie mais je voudrais apporter une pr&#233;cision cruciale &#224; ce point du d&#233;veloppement de ce fil de discussion.

Au d&#233;part, le sujet, c'&#233;tait* la passion autour du caf&#233;*.

&#199;a veut pas dire, "je parle de moi, et je glisse quand m&#234;me le mot "caf&#233;" dans le post, sinon, l'autre casse-burnes il va encore me faire chier&#8230;" 

voil&#224; voil&#224;.
Je ne vais faire qu'&#233;voquer le syndrome "Et l&#224;, maintenant" qui est comme vous le savez notre b&#234;te noire, n'est-ce pas.

Je compte bien entendu sur vous  et ne manque pas de vous remercier par avance de la bienveillance avec laquelle vous &#233;tudierez ma requ&#234;te&#8230;


----------



## Nexka (11 Juillet 2007)

Pour faire des économi... Pardon pour préserver l'environnement, la cafétariat de la boite ou je bosse a remplacé les battonnets en plastique pour touiller par des falenini  :hein: ... Des spaghettis quoi   Mais avec la chaleur du café, ben les spaghettis ils ramolissent, du coup ça touille rien du tout... :rateau:
Par contre j'ai pas osé gouter les pâtes mi-cuitent au café... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4329904 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais. Je fais chier, je suis rabat-joie mais je voudrais apporter une précision cruciale à ce point du développement de ce fil de discussion.
> ........Au départ, le sujet, c'était* la passion autour du café*.



Et ca n'a pas changé.

Des passionnés ont divers manières de s'exprimer
Ce bar c'est le lieu idéal pour parler café dans divers styles détendus.
(Ce n'est pas la cafeteria du _Cadre Noir_, pour ainsi dire... )

ps :relax


----------



## jugnin (11 Juillet 2007)

Ah, Roberto, il vit son café, c'est beau.:love: 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ce p... de café pas n'importe lequel, 40 centimes comme les autres de l'année,




Il est vrai que je réalise de substancielles économies depuis que j'ai réduit ma consommation à domicile, au profit d'un usage sur-intensif de la machine à expresso du travail.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et ca n'a pas chang&#233;.
> 
> Des passionn&#233;s ont divers mani&#232;res de s'exprimer
> Ce bar c'est le lieu id&#233;al pour parler caf&#233; dans divers styles d&#233;tendus.
> ...


Je sais que tu as un avis &#233;clair&#233; sur tout, Pascal, mais en ce qui concerne la fa&#231;on dont tourne ce fil, je ne pense pas me tromper. En l'occurrence, tu ne trouveras de donn&#233;es nulle part sur la fa&#231;on dont il faut appr&#233;hender, poser des jalons, pr&#233;venir les exc&#232;s c&#233;ans&#8230; Ainsi donc, je te saurai gr&#233; de bien vouloir me laisser cette pr&#233;rogative. Je t'en remercie.

Relax, itou


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Bienveillance respect et compr&#233;hension,   je r&#233;ponds m&#234;me bri&#232;vement *en rose*, pour dire que je te prie de m'excuser, parce que &#231;a va bien avec le vert, et pour apporter une pr&#233;cision.
> :rose:
> ...




Ce message ne s'adressait pas qu'&#224; toi. Et toutes les parties ne te concernaient pas.
 :love: &#8230;


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Travailler sans café,
> c'est une performance assez comparable (dans des registres différents),
> *:rose: à l'Immaculée Conception.:rose:
> *:love:  :love:
> :sick:​


Gabriel ?!...  






  ​


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> A&#239;e.
> H&#233;las, tu as confondu l'Annonciation&#169; et l'Immacul&#233;e Conception&#169;, l'une pr&#233;c&#232;de l'autre mais *le Myst&#232;re&#169;*, &#224; tous les niveaux, restent entier.
> (...)


Merci, merci, mais je savais d&#233;j&#224; tout cela...  
"On" s'est charg&#233;, longtemps, de me le rab&#226;cher....  
_Mais l'un am&#232;ne l'autre, nan ?!... _


_Pis du caf&#233;, y'en a plein mon dessin !..._


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2007)

Hop ! Pour les titis !!!

le petit caf&#233; du matin avec le soleil !
C'est bien trannnquile comme ils disent dans le sud....






(av&#233; l&#233; soucreu d&#233; cann&#233; )


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2007)

_Poil au doigt..._ :style:




J'ai plus de caf&#233;...


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai plus de café...



Tiens mon titi !
va sur la route du Tour, grand mère te prépare une bonne reserve pour l'été


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Le caf&#233; c'est comme la bi&#232;re, c'est sans faux-col !
> _ pascal77Touch:  )
> _:love:



Mais le tour, lui, c'est avec de vrais cols :rateau:

_The Rob's touch_


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

Après 1an et demi de boulot et *557 691 238 litres de café !*
On à réussit a faire notre site !  
Ptin !
Chui content tiens,
*Ca vaut bien une tournée de café !!!*
:love:


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce soir mon Ami, c'est nanti d'un mug rempli de café brûlant que je vais découvrir cela à fond !
> :love::love:
> 
> *Félicitations, tu feras passer,* et on se retrouve à l'obtention de votre permis de construire, j'amènerais p'têt' des fans éblouiiiies _(mais majeures)_ !
> :rose:



Degustes, dégustes mon ami.... Et pour Beaubourg c'est un peu décalé, ça sera en janvier 2008 donc on a un peu de temps.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> j'amènerais p'têt' des fans éblouiiiies _(mais majeures)_ !


bah tant que ce ne sont pas des fan*e*s rabougries zé flétries...
---
Sinon il y a un pléonasme

les fans majeures ( du groupe d'artistes 'hachement bons) sont forcément éblouiiies.
Je peux témoigner, j'ai vu.
Ca se pressait, zyeux écarquillés zé petillants, tendant fébrilement  les mains pour toucher...
( le fait que c'était pile face à l'openbar est un pur hasard, enfin je crois...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> *557 691 238 litres de caf&#233; !*



Soit sensiblement un bassin de caf&#233; de 150 m de long sur 75 m de large et sur 50 m de profondeur. Put'1 de mug, assez grand pour radouber un cargo moyen !


----------



## Grug (17 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Après 1an et demi de boulot et *557 691 238 litres de café !*
> On à réussit a faire notre site !
> Ptin !
> Chui content tiens,
> ...





​


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Soit sensiblement un bassin de café de 150 m de long sur 75 m de large et sur 50 m de profondeur. Put'1 de mug, assez grand pour radouber un cargo moyen !


15 000 ou  20 000 tonnes ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> 15 000 ou  20 000 tonnes ?!...



Non, la densit&#233; du caf&#233; &#233;tant somme toute assez voisine de celle de l'eau, 557 691 tonnes environ !

T'en r'prendras bien une deuxi&#232;me tasse !


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, la densité du café étant somme toute assez voisine de celle de l'eau, 557 691 tonnes environ !


Ah !...
Pas en baie de Seine, alors.... et pas un cargo !... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'en r'prendras bien une deuxième tasse !


Sans façon, chuis balloné, là !...


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.

Merci mon poisson rouge préféré !!!
 

Ca vaut bien un cht'it café tiens....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

t'es sur que c'est du café? parceque touiller masqué me donne des doutes.

Ceci dit, j'en suis à mon 4° café ce matin (en oubliant le p'tit dej) et j'ai l'impression d'être dans le coton. Quelqu'un aurait du vrai café? parceque celui du boulot est une vraie lavasse.:rose:


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait du vrai café? parceque celui du boulot est une vraie lavasse.:rose:




Tiens un Exellent café préparé dans la nouvelle PAVONI !!!
Elle est magnifique et en plus le café qu'elle fait est terrible...ca me tente bien cette machine.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

j'en profite d'être avec des spécialistes:
quelqu'un sait il si avec ces machines on peut avoir des café doubles? c'est ce que uje préfere.


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> j'en profite d'être avec des spécialistes:
> quelqu'un sait il si avec ces machines on peut avoir des café doubles? c'est ce que uje préfere.



J'en sais rien du tout, mais pour une machine à presque 1000 ca serait dommage qu'elle ne fasse pas le double...


----------



## spud34 (18 Juillet 2007)

J'adore le café mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup d'entre vous utilisent des machines à capsules ou dosettes; ne trouvez-vous pas ça quand même un peu cher et pas du tout écologique????


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2007)

et pourquoi pas du caf&#233; du commerce &#233;quitable tant qu'on y est


----------



## spud34 (18 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> et pourquoi pas du café du commerce équitable tant qu'on y est



Ben, oui, pourquoi pas?


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> J'adore le café mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup d'entre vous utilisent des machines à capsules ou dosettes; ne trouvez-vous pas ça quand même un peu cher et pas du tout écologique????



On en a déjà pas mal parlé dans les discussions précédantes de ce fil.
Mais sinon OUI, on est des méchant (pas tous hein, que moi et quelques autres)....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'en sais rien du tout, mais pour une machine à presque 1000 ca serait dommage qu'elle ne fasse pas le double...



Elle le fait ... Sur simple demande, tu peux l'avoir à 2000 


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

Ho purée mon fil en est a la page *109 !!!*

Vive le café !!
:king:


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...)
> Je vous embrasse le museau, avec la langue. ( :afraid: )



Pou&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;rrrkk !!....


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pouâââââârrrkk !!....


Avec le café en plus, ça donne du goût..... :sick:


----------



## Macoufi (18 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> J'adore le café mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup d'entre vous utilisent des machines à capsules ou dosettes; ne trouvez-vous pas ça quand même un peu cher et pas du tout écologique????



J'ai une Nespresso depuis 6 ans. Parce que j'aime le café, le vrai, sans sucre, sans crème, sans cuillère, juste sa mousse onstueuse et généreuse  et quand on aime... on ne compte pas !!
Pour la question dépense.

Question écologie, j'avoue que c'est beaucoup plus tard que je me suis posé la question...
Ma réponse est que les fabricants devraient mettre au point un genre de collecteur. Livré vide avec le kawa, tu le rends plein à la prochaine commande !
Ainsi, recyclage assuré !


----------



## Redoch (19 Juillet 2007)

Il suffit de demander: Recyclez vos capsules
Mais il faut habiter en suisse. Alors pourquoi pas en France?
Regardez par ici la mauvaise fois de Nespresso.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> .... collecté par des yankees ricanants


Tiens ,est ce que  vous vous rappelez une serie de pubs pour un kawa où on voyait une joyeuseté?
Dans un pays non déterminé ( mais très chromos  Amerique Latine ou Afrique  ) un ""responsable qualité"  déambule en nous causant et en prélevant des grains qu'il humait en expliquant que " hein chez nous la qualité c'est du serieux" avec des figurants en tenue paysanne Dior soigneusement usée....
----
A propos d'équitable
Achat:  une amie très exigeante en matière qualité de grains et commerce équitable m'a indiqué qu' à sa plus grande surprise, une grande marque de hard discount ( je sais plus si c'est E.Dé  ou  El .Pé ) vendait un ou des "équitables" ( et  parfois bio)  qui sont TRES bons.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et ma prof d'espagnol de l'&#233;poque nous expliquait en riant que "Gringo" &#233;tait un terme assez m&#233;prisant destin&#233; aux Jean Padissi.


 Exact mais surtout aux John Notfromhere



> Et apprenant cela, le soir on ricana dans les favelas campagnardes :
> _"Ah ah ! Tou as vu, P&#233;pito*, como el Gringo il a app&#233;l&#233; su caf&#233; qu&#233; y vend enne Aouropa ? Il l'a app&#233;l&#233; "Gringo&#169;_


_
Ben t'imagines toi les ventes d'un caf&#233; nomm&#233; , je sais pas moi  " libertad para los trabajadores"  " no a las  latifundas"  ou "Sandinista"
ca ferait comme un clash... 
(au niveau du v&#233;cu du consommateur ricor&#233_


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2007)

Et pas de fille d&#233;nud&#233;e ?!... 










clic sur la pochette; y'a quelques "perles"...


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2007)

Dans les mot originaux style c'est etranger mais c'est grave hype y'a aussi dans le milieu du café THE mot qui fait class :

*Le Barista*  :style:

Venant de l'Italien où il signifie approximativement "barman" (pluriel: baristi masculin or mixte] ou bariste [féminin]), ce terme est dérivé de l'usage Italien du mot bar, qui est similaire au café (établissement) français. En Italie, le barista travaille typiquement derrière un comptoir, servant à la fois des expressos et des boissons alcoolisées.


----------



## Macoufi (19 Juillet 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> Il suffit de demander: Recyclez vos capsules



 exactement le principe que j'imaginais !!! avec le p'ti récipient qui va bien...



Redoch a dit:


> Mais il faut habiter en suisse. Alors pourquoi pas en France?
> Regardez par ici la mauvaise fois de Nespresso.


C'est bien d'inciter les industriels à penser écolo, recyclage... Mais avant de les accuser de mauvaise foi, n'oublions pas AUSSI de veiller à chacun de nos gestes à nous, consommateurs 
Par exemple, Redoch, quand tu fais tes courses, tu prends les sacs plastiques du magasin ou un cabas (s'ils en proposent encore !) ?
Et pour les autres achats, type CD, livres... ??? Mardi dernier, immense librairie Boulevard St Michel, j'étais la seule avec mon sac tissu en caisse...

Sans vouloir rentrer dans la polémique de savoir pourquoi Nespresso a mis en place le recyclage en Allemagne et en Suisse mais pas en France, je voulais juste passer un clin d'oeil en forme de "n'oublions pas de penser global !!"

_NB : le moult de café fait un très bon engrais, pour les plantes d'appartement aussi.
et les filtres existent en version plastique, lavable, réutilisable..._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

plastique, lavable, r&#233;utilisable&#8230; et d&#233;gueulasse


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> clic sur la pochette; y'a quelques "perles"...


Waow 
de belles perles 
( Paul Meurisse en  méthode Assimil oiseau c'est gratiné)

certaines très _bide&musiquesques_ aussi
Merci


----------



## Macoufi (19 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4336793 a dit:
			
		

> plastique, lavable, réutilisable et dégueulasse



Dégueulasse, pour le goût ? Toujours le mouiller avant d'y mettre le café.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

C'est d'ailleurs la m&#234;me chose pour le filtre papier&#8230; Selon mon &#233;chelle de go&#251;ts, le caf&#233; pass&#233; par un filtre permanent est tout simplement d&#233;gueulasse. Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;. Moi, je suis comme Ned. Pas envie de me pencher sur le recyclage en ce qui concerne mon plaisir caf&#233;&#239;n&#233;. Je n'ai malheureusement pas honte de m'en foutre royalement en l'occurrence&#8230; 
Mais bon  Moi aussi je suis m&#233;chant  Rien d'anormal


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pas de fille d&#233;nud&#233;e ?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OUCH !!!!! :affraid:


----------



## Macoufi (19 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4336837 a dit:
			
		

> Pas envie de me pencher sur le recyclage en ce qui concerne mon plaisir caféïné.



J'aime et respecte Dame Nature, sûr. Et j'essaye de faire attention, aux déchets, à la consommation d'eau...
Maintenant, remettons dans le contexte café :
1/ au début où nous avions la Nespresso, ma conso de cafeïne a terriblement augmenté (et le budget avec !!)... au bout de quelques mois, j'ai ressorti la machine à "jus de chaussettes" pour le matin.
2/ un jour, panne séche de filtre papier. Je ressors le filtre permanent livré avec la machine. Neuf et pas mouillé, le marc passe au travers... pas terrible le café. Mais il n'y a pas la bonne taille, au magasin du coin, alors je continue avec le plastique, et m'y habitue (en plus, ça doit être comme une théière, il faut qu'il soit "fait" pour être meilleur). Seulement après, ç'est devenu un choix.
3/ maintenant, c'est jus de chaussettes pour se réveiller et déjeuner et Nespresso pour le plaisir (en matinée, après repas...) !

11:52 j'vais m'en faire couler un p'ti violet :love:


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4336837 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé. Moi, je suis comme Ned.
> Moi aussi je suis méchant



Dans mes braaaaaaaaaaaaaaas.......Smac !
:love:


----------



## Redoch (19 Juillet 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> Par exemple, Redoch, quand tu fais tes courses, tu prends les sacs plastiques du magasin ou un cabas (s'ils en proposent encore !) ?


Je fabrique moi-même mes panier en osier du nom de bouyricou (panier Perigourdin)....
Pour ce qui est du café, j'utilise un perco krups sans capsule et mon café est crémeux,onctueux...voilà quoi.
Bon aprés il y a les méchants:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

mode patoch ON:


*Qui a pris
 mon café???*


----------



## Macoufi (19 Juillet 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> Je fabrique moi-même mes panier en osier du nom de bouyricou (panier Perigourdin)....



Tu vas pas à la Fnac avec ça  ???







Redoch a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du café, j'utilise un perco krups sans capsule et mon café est crémeux,onctueux...voilà quoi.
> Bon aprés il y a les méchants:love:


Mon rêve... un perco, un vrai, avec broyeur intégré...  
Promis, quand ma petite Magimix m'aura quitté, j'y penserai (selon l'épaisseur de mon portefeuille, aussi...).

En attendant, je suis donc grosse méchante... et ralie le camp de Ned et autre [MGZ] BackCat : pas question de virer ma Magimix tant qu'elle me donne autant de plaisir...


----------



## Redoch (19 Juillet 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> Tu vas pas à la Fnac avec ça  ???
> 
> En attendant, je suis donc grosse méchante... et ralie le camp de Ned et autre [MGZ] BackCat : pas question de virer ma Magimix tant qu'elle me donne autant de plaisir...



Je l'ai toujours dans ma tuture et ils sont plus jolis que ta photo.


​
Tu sais les deux méchant, ils ronronnent aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Tu as "&#231;a" dans ta voiture ???

Pas comme d&#233;co, j'esp&#232;re ?  

&#199;a me fait penser au truc que les vieilles font au crochet pour planquer un rouleau de PQ et qui est pos&#233; sur la plage arri&#232;re  


(Je d&#233;conne Fred !! Je d&#233;coooooonne )


----------



## Macoufi (19 Juillet 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> et ils sont plus jolis que ta photo.



c'est *la photo* qui est plus jolie...

 

:love:


----------



## Nexka (19 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et ma prof d'espagnol de l'époque nous expliquait en riant que "Gringo" était un terme assez méprisant destiné aux Jean Padissi.


 
En fait gringo ça vient de "Green Go".
L'armée sudiste Américaine portait des uniformes gris - vert. Les Mexicains leur criaient "Green Go" (les verts partez!!) et avec l'accent ça donnait "Grin go"  D'ou le nom gringo qui est resté.


----------



## Redoch (19 Juillet 2007)

Pas possible de te bouler mon chaton, mais promis ce soir je me ferais mieux.
Merci Blandine.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me pas peur !


----------



## Redoch (19 Juillet 2007)

MDR.
Beh voil&#224; tu es content, un bon flood sur le fil de Ned....au boulot...:love::love::modo:
Bon aller C'EST MA TOURNEE DE CAFE.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> En fait gringo &#231;a vient de "Green Go".
> L'arm&#233;e sudiste Am&#233;ricaine portait des uniformes gris - vert. Les Mexicains leur criaient "Green Go" (les verts partez!!) et avec l'accent &#231;a donnait "Grin go"  D'ou le nom gringo qui est rest&#233;.


faux, l&#233;gende urbaine, autre l&#233;gendaire origine _green go lilacs _vieille ballade irlandaise 

L'Acad&#233;mie Royale Espagnole fin 18 &#232; 
gringo designait une personne ne parlant pas bien castillan

Expression qui elle m&#234;me a pour origine admise l'adjectif espagnol  _" griego"_ se referrant &#224; une langue incompr&#233;hensible ou &#233;trang&#232;re
Et ce mot traversa l'atlantique, se d&#233;forma  pour en Amerique Latine progressivement prendre le sens actuel  , tr&#232;s p&#233;joratif ( dans toute l'Amerique latine )


----------



## Macoufi (19 Juillet 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> Merci Blandine.


Ne me remercie pas trop quand même, c'était ma façon de signifier mon appréciation divergente de l'esthétique de ton bouyricou...
:casse: 


Redoch a dit:


> Bon aller C'EST MA TOURNEE DE CAFE.


Volontier !!
à force de chercher des infos sur pb gravure DVD, de défragmentation et autre DD externe, j'ai la citrouille en compote... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> Ne me remercie pas trop quand même, c'était ma façon de signifier mon appréciation divergente de l'esthétique de ton bouyricou...
> :casse:
> 
> Volontier !!
> à force de chercher des infos sur pb gravure DVD, de défragmentation et autre DD externe, j'ai la citrouille en compote... :rateau:



si tu dois défragmenter ton café, c'est qu'il est lyophilisé. Penses à rajouter de l'eau frémissante. C'est meilleur.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> si tu dois défragmenter ton café, c'est qu'il est lyophilisé. Penses à rajouter de l'eau frémissante. C'est meilleur.


exactement
 l'eau frémit et génere une lègere poussée d'air 
on appelle ca la défragmentation windeause


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> exactement
> l'eau frémit et génere une lègere poussée d'air
> on appelle ca la défragmentation windeause



Ptin je vais passer le thread dans la section technique si ca continue...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

On va surtout le fermer si &#231;a continue&#8230;


----------



## NED (20 Juillet 2007)

Bon bah alors,
Ce matin ce sera un :

*Expresso Modérato siouplait !*


----------



## spud34 (20 Juillet 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> C'est bien d'inciter les industriels à penser écolo, recyclage... Mais avant de les accuser de mauvaise foi, n'oublions pas AUSSI de veiller à chacun de nos gestes à nous, consommateurs




Ah ben oui, comme ça, on se renvoit la balle en permanence, comme ça y a rien qui bouge :mouais:


----------



## Macoufi (20 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Ah ben oui, comme ça, on se renvoit la balle en permanence, comme ça y a rien qui bouge :mouais:



c'est justement dans ce sens, spud34, que je suis intervenue : arrêtons d'accuser les industriels et autres professionnels de ne pas faire, et commençons par faire nous-même (2e partie de la phrase citée ).
parce que ce que j'entends revient trop souvent à dire "ils (les pro) ne font rien, alors ça sert à rien de faire quelque chose soi-même..."


----------



## spud34 (20 Juillet 2007)

blandinewww a dit:


> c'est justement dans ce sens, spud34, que je suis intervenue : arrêtons d'accuser les industriels et autres professionnels de ne pas faire, et commençons par faire nous-même (2e partie de la phrase citée ).
> parce que ce que j'entends revient trop souvent à dire "ils (les pro) ne font rien, alors ça sert à rien de faire quelque chose soi-même..."




J'ai bien compris l'ensemble de ton message initial mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas penser les choses comme ça, on n'a plus le temps d'utiliser cet argument insuffisant. On doit tous changer nos habitudes sans regarder ce que fait le voisin pour savoir si on peut avoir bonne conscience ou pas. A ceux qui me disent que leur action ne vaut rien puisque les plus grands ne font rien, je m'acharne à dire que ne serait-ce qu'un seul geste "écologique" n'est jamais vraiment anodin. Allez j'arrête car je crois qu'on sort bien du thème du fil, là...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Et que le pros&#233;lytisme au bar, &#231;a porte pas bonheur&#8230;


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

Café Café quand tu nous tiens...
Toujours et encore source d'inspiration. Today c'est un jeune graphiste *tetsouille* qui à "planché" si je puis-dire sur le concours du snowboard salomon de cette année. Son projet n'a pas été retenu par la mythique marque mais il aura au moins sa place dans mon fil.... 






La thématique de sa board est l'instant du café, le matin avant de s'appréter à dompter la peuf sur les pentes vierges (c'est ironiquement beau), il s'est donc amusé à revoir la typo Salomon avec des sucres sur sa table.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Je sais que ce n'est pas l'heure appropriée...
Je l'ai trouvé tellement beau, que je vous l'offre... Un k-poutch' (nationaliste mais c'est pas voulu) du café de l'hôtel de ville.


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Je sais que ce n'est pas l'heure appropriée...
> Je l'ai trouvé tellement beau, que je vous l'offre... Un k-poutch' (nationaliste mais c'est pas voulu) du café de l'hôtel de ville.



Merci marie !!!
Tiens j'en veux bien 1 dans ma nouvelle coupette !!!
 
:king:
:style:

Trop content le ned, trop content....


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2007)

Et oui today, Lise n'est pas contente :






Sympatique café-Club des internautes Hommes où l'ambiance années 50 est feutrée.






Avec son bar
Son salon, la terrasse, le fumoir, le bureau, le cellier, la salle de jeux, le club, la galerie 
et les toilettes !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2007)

bel habillage, &#224; la fois sobre et &#233;l&#233;gant, , billets un peu denses mais sympas


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2007)

Café du soir,






*Bonsoir...
:sleep: *​


----------



## niko34 (2 Août 2007)

Quel fil ! A voir vos photos, ça me donne envie d'aller m'en prendre un. Il est dégueu au boulot, mais tant pis, j'y vais.

Pour revenir sur les nespresso, j'ai failli craquer pour la maison mais j'ai tenu bon.
Ma saeco automatique est bien plus grosse et moche que les dernières nespresso, mais au moins je peux choisir le café. Après une longue période de moka, je prend du monteverde qui est excellent. Et au moins, pas de capsule, on peut mettre le marc de café direct au pied des plantes.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Multi usage!
Le _café crème solaire_!


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Août 2007)

oui

slurp


----------



## tweek (5 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

Mmmm, l'haleine de coyote...


----------



## tweek (5 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Mmmm, l'haleine de coyote...





Ca jauni le clavier &#224; ce qu'il para&#238;t..


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Mmmm, l'haleine de coyote...



De chacal ! On dit "haleine de chacal" !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De chacal ! On dit "haleine de chacal" !



Ouais j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; mais je trouvais que coyote &#231;a faisait plus l'animal qui r&#244;de pour aller faire les poubelles des r&#233;serves d'indiens alcooliques et ob&#232;ses aux USA... 
Je dis souvent "une haleine de phacoch&#232;re" aussi.

Aller, caf&#233; noir du soir, espoir


----------



## tweek (6 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Ouais j'ai hésité mais je trouvais que coyote ça faisait plus l'animal qui rôde pour aller faire les poubelles des réserves d'indiens alcooliques et obèses aux USA...
> Je dis souvent "une haleine de phacochère" aussi.




I hate you :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2007)

Tout &#224; l'heure, tandis que je me r&#233;veillais doucement dans mon saladier de caf&#233; matinal, la porte fen&#234;tre du jardin grande ouverte, un tr&#232;s joli &#233;cureuil roux est pass&#233; juste devant la dite porte fen&#234;tre, me souhaiter une bonne journ&#233;e, avant de grimper dans mon seringat, puis dans l'arbre au dessus :love:


----------



## Zyrol (6 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore essayé, je vous conseille fortement d'essayer avec un expresso ça : 







c'est enorme !!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2007)

oui, le piment s'associe parfaitement avec le chocolat

Ainsi qu'avec le caf&#233;
Piment et poivre , bien dos&#233;s servent d'exhausteurs de go&#251;t

Faites un jour une experience simple: un caf&#233; au poivre 
( si si je vous assure)
Un petit tour de moulin &#224; poivre

goutu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Et le café à la cardamome!!!

Une cuillère à thé (max.) de cardamome avec la dose habituelle de café moulu.
Ouhaououououou :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Et le caf&#233; &#224; la cardamome!!!
> 
> Une cuill&#232;re &#224; th&#233; (max.) de cardamome avec la dose habituelle de caf&#233; moulu.
> Ouhaououououou :love: :love: :love:


oui , mais la cardamone en poudre c'est pas  terrible

Y a mieux, nettement mieux:
la cardamone enti&#232;re !

vous prenez 2 ou 3 cosses que vous &#233;crasez l&#233;gerement ( par exemple d'un coup de boite conserve)
et vous mettez le tout ( petites graines et cosses) dans le caf&#233;.

et le top:
Encore meilleur si le caf&#233; est pr&#233;par&#233; selon la m&#233;thode orientale
 car l&#224; caf&#233; et cardamone se m&#233;langent &#224; l'eau et &#224; temperature montante exhalent leurs saveurs et parfums 

Hmmmmmm


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2007)

Dans la même série un peu de cannelle en poudre dans le perco


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

ou pour faire joli un batonnet dans la tasse


----------



## yzykom (11 Août 2007)

Un peu de canelle avec le café dans la cafetière à poussoir :love: :love: :love: 


​


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2007)

<------- oui je sais ça fait chier tout le monde ce truc






------_____----> je buvais un café à la cafète.D) Regardez, ça fait un petit bonhomme comme ça  sous la tasse! C'est zooli non? :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> <------- oui je sais ça fait chier tout le monde ce truc



Ah ça... 
Pour une remontée de fil à la con, c'en est une belle....


----------



## matthieu2278 (24 Août 2007)

Hello tout le monde!!!! C'est l'heure tand attendue de se servir un Ricard  caf&#233;!!!

*C'est le week end!!! Bronzette caf&#233;ti&#232;re et tout et tout...*

Bon week end &#224; vous tous mes amis....


----------



## samoussa (24 Août 2007)

un petit latté du pays de galles







​


----------



## NED (27 Août 2007)

Hello !
reviendu de vacances !!!!


Pas bu beaucoup de caf&#233; mou&#233;, pendant le mois d'Aout...
bon faut que je m'y remette...
 






Biz a tous !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hello !
> reviendu de vacances !!!!



C'est bien fait!


----------



## Zyrol (27 Août 2007)

La boite ou je bosse durant ce mois d'aout, et ou je prends mes repas le midi, carbure au caf&#233; filtre vraiment pas bon... du coup tout les soirs, d&#232;s que je rentre un petit expresso &#224; ma machine me fait du bien.

Est ce que quelqu'un connait une combine pour am&#233;liorer les caf&#233;s filtres ? &#224; par un surdosage de sucre pour masquer le gout !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un connait une combine pour améliorer les cafés filtres ?



S'en servir dans le réservoir à flotte d'un perco...


----------



## yzykom (27 Août 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un connait une combine pour am&#233;liorer les caf&#233;s filtres ? &#224; par un surdosage de sucre pour masquer le gout !




D&#233;j&#224;, choisir un bon caf&#233; (et pas le traditionnel Car.t. N..re),
ne pas laisser le caf&#233; pass&#233; cramer pendant une heure sur la cafeti&#232;re avant de le servir,
ne pas sous-doser le caf&#233; sous pr&#233;texte d'&#233;conomies, le tasser tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;rement dans le filtre.

J'arrive &#224; de bons r&#233;sultats avec des &#171; &#233;quitables &#187;. Mes pr&#233;f&#233;rences : Mexique, Tanzanie, Ethiopie, Guatemala.


----------



## Macoufi (31 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Déjà, choisir un bon café (et pas le traditionnel Car.t. N..re),
> ne pas laisser le café passé cramer pendant une heure sur la cafetière avant de le servir,
> ne pas sous-doser le café sous prétexte d'économies, le tasser très légèrement dans le filtre.


... et :

mouiller le filtre (avant d'y mettre le café ! )
 _- ça a déjà été dit dans ce fil, mais là, ça fait une bonne récap'_

Guatemala, j'adooore !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224;, choisir un bon caf&#233; (et pas le traditionnel Car.t. N..re),
> ne pas laisser le caf&#233; pass&#233; cramer pendant une heure sur la cafeti&#232;re avant de le servir,
> ne pas sous-doser le caf&#233; sous pr&#233;texte d'&#233;conomies, le tasser tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;rement dans le filtre.





blandinewww a dit:


> ... et :
> 
> mouiller le filtre (avant d'y mettre le caf&#233; ! )
> _- &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit dans ce fil, mais l&#224;, &#231;a fait une bonne r&#233;cap'_



Conserver le caf&#233; au frais (r&#233;frig&#233;rateur), qu'il soit en grains ou moulu (dans le caf&#233;, ce qu'on sent avec le nez, en ouvrant le paquet, ne va pas dans la tasse),
Pour les utilisateurs de caf&#233; "en grains", ne jamais utiliser de moulin &#224; caf&#233; &#233;lectrique, mais soit un moulin &#224; caf&#233; "&#224; main", soit un broyeur &#233;lectrique (le couteau du moulin &#224; caf&#233; &#233;lectrique, en passant et repassant dans la mouture l'&#233;chauffe et tue l'ar&#244;me, le broyeur &#233;lectrique, lui fonctionne comme le moulin &#224; caf&#233; traditionnel, la mouture est obtenue par broyage en une seule passe, donc sans &#233;chauffement)
Et mouiller la mouture d'un peu d'eau *froide* avant de mettre la cafeti&#232;re en route



blandinewww a dit:


> Guatemala, j'adooore !!



Du naragotype ? celui avec les gros grains ? Mmmm :love:


----------



## toys (31 Août 2007)

pour ceux qui on le tri phazer cher eux et qui voudrait se croire dans un café ou tout simplement qui recherche un objet de déco (certe un poil encombrant) il se trouve que j'au un père coco lateur ( percolateur) de restaurent a vendre pas cher.


----------



## yzykom (31 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Du naragotype ? celui avec les gros grains ? Mmmm :love:



... j'aurais plut&#244;t &#233;crit _&#171; maragogype &#187;_ . C'est un torr&#233;facteur artisanal qui m'avait fait d&#233;couvrir cet excellent caf&#233;.

Beaucoup viennent du Mexique mais certains du Guatemala ou du Nicaragua.


----------



## samoussa (31 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> ... j'aurais plutôt écrit _« maragogype »_ . C'est un torréfacteur artisanal qui m'avait fait découvrir cet excellent café.
> 
> Beaucoup viennent du Mexique mais certains du Guatemala ou du Nicaragua.



J'adore le maragogype, c'est mon préféré avec le sidamo :love::love::love:


----------



## yzykom (31 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> J'adore le maragogype, c'est mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; avec le sidamo :love::love::love:



Je ne connaissait pas le sidamo mais quelques r&#233;sultat d'une recherche Google m'apprennent qu'il s'agit de Moka d'Ethiopie.

Comme les mokas sont les caf&#233;s que je pr&#233;f&#232;re, je vais y go&#251;ter d&#232;s que possible. 

Merci du tuyau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je ne connaissait pas le sidamo mais quelques r&#233;sultat d'une recherche Google m'apprennent qu'il s'agit de Moka d'Ethiopie.
> 
> Comme les mokas sont les caf&#233;s que je pr&#233;f&#232;re, je vais y go&#251;ter d&#232;s que possible.
> 
> Merci du tuyau.



Particuli&#232;rement quand ils sont de bonne qualit&#233;, les moka sains, c'est le pied 

Bon, sinon, faut que je me d&#233;barrasse vite fait de ce *!#@ de clavier qwerty


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La pur&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;e!
> 
> Quand je pense qu'on a ferm&#233; le fil des dingues de merguez pour laisser perdurer cette excroissance canc&#233;reuse de "60 millions de consommateurs"...



Tu sais ce qu'on dit ? "Le vrai amateur de caf&#233; le pr&#233;f&#232;re ... Cors&#233;" ! &#199;a devrait te plaire


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2007)

toys a dit:


> pour ceux qui on le tri phazer cher eux et qui voudrait se croire dans un café ou tout simplement qui recherche un objet de déco (certe un poil encombrant) il se trouve que j'au un père coco lateur ( percolateur) de restaurent a vendre pas cher.



T'as une photo?


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour les gens du café

Pendant les vacances à Quimper c'est ma grand-mère qui fait du bon café.
Elle nous le sert dans les tasses que je lui ai ramenées d'Australie y'a 10 ans. Elle sont comme neuves.





 ​


----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

ça sent bon le café des vacances ça ! :love:


----------



## sundance (6 Septembre 2007)

tiens c'est marrant un fil sur le café! autant vous dire que je n'ai pas avalé les 113 pages!

pour ma part c'est cafetière nespresso et capsules de toutes les couleurs commandées par 200 tous les 2 ou 3 mois avec une préférence pour le corsé sans abus tout de même car il déménage!


----------



## NED (10 Septembre 2007)

*Bon apres ce joli z&#232;le du Backy ​*
Un petit caf&#233; Za&#239;rois ca vous dit ce matin?







Tout chaud roul&#233; sous les aiselles !!!
:sick:

PLus tard je vous montrerai un petit caf&#233; du nord qui vaut le d&#233;tour.....


----------



## yzykom (10 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Bon apres ce joli z&#232;le du Backy ​*
> Un petit caf&#233; Za&#239;rois ca vous dit ce matin?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est impressionnant comme couleur. C'est un effet de la photo ou bien...    ??

Malgr&#233; tout, cette photo, les tasses, la cafeti&#232;re dont on respire le v&#233;cu... Y a comme un air de convivialit&#233; qui se d&#233;gage...   :love:


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Malgré tout, cette photo, les tasses, la cafetière dont on respire le vécu...



Oui ca me rapelle un peu un café que j'ai bu au Maroc à l'époque. tout est dans la préparation. C'est pur produit du terroir. 

Sinon pour bien se reveiller ce matin,
comme nous somme une communauté sur un forum internet : voici le caféNet






A vos claviers !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Sinon pour bien se reveiller ce matin,
> comme nous somme une communaut&#233; sur un forum internet : voici le caf&#233;Net
> 
> Toph
> ...



Un "cyber-caf&#233;", en somme


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un "cyber-café", en somme



Heu ba non moi je suis du 94 !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Heu ba non moi je suis du 94 !!!



Nan, t'as rien compris, c'est rapport à l'addition qui, normalement, suit le café


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2007)

Miam ! glups

J'ai essay&#233; le caf&#233; glac&#233; &#224; la p&#232;che...
*C'est juste TROP BON !!!*






La recette *ICI !*

​


----------



## Grug (18 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Miam ! glups
> 
> J'ai essayé le café glacé à la pèche...
> *C'est juste TROP BON !!!*
> ...


Beurk ! burp

J'ai essayé la machine à café du lycée
*C'est juste infect


*genre là​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2007)

*TRAILLE TOU RIMAINBEURRE 
OU&#200;NE LA&#207;FE OUAZE SO TAINDEEEEUUUUUUR!!!*


   


:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

ben quoi, l'est pas bon mon café?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

PATOCH !!!!

T'es pile dans le sujet !!!

J'en r'viens pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4408911 a dit:
			
		

> PATOCH !!!!
> 
> T'es pile dans le sujet !!!
> 
> J'en r'viens pas !



Ne t'inquiète pas, Chaton, comme on connait notre Patoch, ça ne peut-être qu'une défaillance passagère ! :hosto:


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour les caf&#233;Addicts !!!

*Bon Alors le voil&#224; le bon caf&#233; du NORD !!!*
Le caf&#233; qui rechauffe et qui fait du bien m&#234;me quand il fait pas beau...






:love:  :love:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bonjour les caf&#233;Addicts !!!
> 
> *Bon Alors le voil&#224; le bon caf&#233; du NORD !!!*
> Le caf&#233; qui rechauffe et qui fait du bien m&#234;me quand il fait pas beau...
> ...



Ned, Chaton,


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2007)

La tasse,


----------



## sundance (20 Septembre 2007)

*[&#8230; &#8230;]*


----------



## tweek (21 Septembre 2007)

Tiens, je voyais pas Minet aussi débonnaire 

Enjoy your cup guys


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Normal. NED ne m'appelle pas "Minet"&#8230; De toutes fa&#231;ons, c'est un montage. J'ai une t&#234;te de gros con en rapport avec mon comportement inique (sa m&#232;re !) des forums, c'est &#233;vident


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tiens, je voyais pas Minet aussi débonnaire
> 
> Enjoy your cup guys





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4412188 a dit:
			
		

> Normal. NED ne m'appelle pas "Minet" De toutes façons, c'est un montage. J'ai une tête de gros con en rapport avec mon comportement inique (sa mère !) des forums, c'est évident



De toute façon, Chaton n'est pas un "minet", ça, c'est certain, il n'a pas le profil !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bonjour les caféAddicts !!!
> 
> *Bon Alors le voilà le bon café du NORD !!!*
> Le café qui rechauffe et qui fait du bien même quand il fait pas beau...
> ...





 arrosé le café ?


----------



## Redoch (22 Septembre 2007)

Genre ils ont bu que du café... c'est pas la bière de luxe dans le nord.


----------



## NED (24 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> arrosé le café ?



Ouais, bien arrosé avec de la gnaule du Gregounet des Alpes !
Ché pu le nom du breuvage, Backat vous dira ça....
:mouais: 
:seek:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

De l'abricotine


----------



## dool (25 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ouais, bien arrosé avec de la gnaule du Gregounet des Alpes !





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4416390 a dit:
			
		

> De l'abricotine



Of course ! :love:


----------



## NED (26 Septembre 2007)

On le sent bien le goût d'abricot.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> On le sent bien le goût d'abricot.....



Heuuuuu... T'as encore un poil entre les dents, là...


----------



## NED (30 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuu... T'as encore un poil entre les dents, là...



Faut bien des protéïnes pour manger, le café ca suffit pas....


----------



## dool (30 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas, j'en connais quelques uns qui après ce samedi soir on dû boire beaucoup de café...
 Un café appelé "the Lou effect"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

M&#234;me pas mal :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Clair qu'avec le petit centilitre que t'a avalé.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

C'est que j'ai une r&#233;putation, moi&#8230; :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


>







*&#201;TRANGE CET OBJECTIF*
il d&#233;forme les nez.



:mouais: 
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Nan nan  J'ai bien un gros pif


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan nan  J'ai bien un gros pif


Me semble reconna&#238;tre d'o&#249; a &#233;t&#233; prise la photo


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est que j'ai une réputation, moi :mouais: :rateau:



Toutafesse.
Tandis que certains... :rose: 


Pour le coup, le café sert à quelque chose.


----------



## NED (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan nan  J'ai bien un gros pif



Et moi je me suis bien pété le nez dans les 2 sens aussi.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan nan  J'ai bien un gros pif



Tiens, au fait... On va p't'&#234;t' pouvoir reparler *en toute qui&#233;tude* de merguez et de c&#244;tes de boeuf, ici...


----------



## NED (1 Octobre 2007)

PATOCH, Tu trempes ça dans ton café le matin???
 
:sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2007)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben non on pourra pas



Ah ouais... C'est vrai que j'avais oublié l'aut' là...


----------



## xelal (2 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un a-t-il déja goutté au Blue Mountain?

Je voudrais essayer mais vu son prix je préfèrerait qu'il vaille le coup!!!


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2007)

xelal a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il déja goutté au Blue Mountain?
> 
> Je voudrais essayer mais vu son prix je préfèrerait qu'il vaille le coup!!!



Je l'ai gouté chez un pote. Bien préparé il est juste : EXELLENT !







Il est vrai qu'iy a une sorte de goû fruité et chocolaté qui est bien agréable...


----------



## xelal (2 Octobre 2007)

meilleur que tous ceux que tu as déja gouté? Sigri....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Bien préparé* il est juste : EXELLENT !



Je confirme... J'en ai goûté sans eau, c'est proprement imbuvable...


----------



## xelal (2 Octobre 2007)

C'est dommage par ce que ça croustille sous les dents....et c'est encore mieux quand il n'est pas moulu


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2007)

Un bon site pour acheter du *café moulu avec du goût* en ligne !


----------



## sundance (9 Octobre 2007)

j'ai faillit faire le plein chez nessprrrresso l'aut jour, bin j'ai fait demi tour car y'avait la queue jusque sur le trottoir:mouais: 
comprends pas les parigos car via le web c'est livré en 48h gratos 
finalement ils ont tellement l'habitude de poireauter partout que çà devient une drogue


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> j'ai faillit faire le plein chez nessprrrresso l'aut jour, bin j'ai fait demi tour car y'avait la queue jusque sur le trottoir:mouais:
> comprends pas les parigos car via le web c'est livré en 48h gratos
> finalement ils ont tellement l'habitude de poireauter partout que çà devient une drogue



Sans doûte.
Ou la possibilité de demander conseils pour tel ou tel café. 

Quoi que. Ils s'attendent pitet à croiser Clooney. What else?


----------



## sundance (10 Octobre 2007)

georges ou les demoiselles


----------



## kisbizz (10 Octobre 2007)

bah, george on le trouve plus facilment a Como et là je peux vous
assurer que le café il est vraiment bon


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2007)

*Bon alors pour être dans le sujet hein   *

*Comment avoir un café GRATOS !!!*

Hé bin j'ai trouvé ! :king:
Je tiens juste à dire que c'est tout à fait par hasard et surtout en observant, ce n'est pas du tout par cupidité ou par envie malsaine.
_Je tiens à dire que ce post n'est pas là pour inciter à la débauche et au vol, à vous de juger.
*Donc ! *Pour avoir un café gratos :
ALLER CHEZ IKEA !
Pourquoi?
Et bien les machines à café à la cafétaria Ikéa sont en libre service, pas de jetons, pas de monnaie à avoir, on appuie sur le bouton et toc !
Mais bien sur il faut une tasse qui se prend près de la caisse et là on paye.
*Cependant personne ne surveille !!  *
Donc si vous avez un gobelet dans votre sac, vous pouvez vous servir un café AS YOU WANT, et même plusieurs, c'est cadeau !!!  
Alors évidament un café dans un gobelet ou autre récipiant ne ressemblant pas à une tasse Ikéa en porcelaine, ça fait louche _ 

*Donc plan B* : encore plus dingue !
Vous allez dans le magasin, en bas, rayon vaisselle, vous prennez une tasse ikéa. Vous remonter en haut à la cafétaria, et toc vous pouvez vous servir un café dans une tasse Ikéa ni vu ni connu, allez zou roule ma poule.  
Le sucre est a côté aussi à volonté.

Voilà, c'est en y allant l'autre jour, j'ai mangé la-bas et je me suis dit, si vraiment on veut faire le racho, c'est possible. *Je l'ai pas fait hein!  *Bon c'est pas très bon pour le karma mais c'est bizarre qu'on puisse profiter comme ça du système.
je sais qu'en Suede les gens sont très civiques, donc pas d'abus, mais en france je pense qu'il y ades gens qui doivent profiter du système...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2007)

Et il est bon, le caf&#233; su&#233;dois?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Bouof. De l'eau chaude.
Par contre, leur hotdog à 1 est pas mal.


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Bouof. De l'eau chaude.
> Par contre, leur hotdog à 1 est pas mal.


Et la suite c'est comment avoir un hotdog gratos


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Et la suite c'est comment avoir un hotdog gratos



Tu suces ?...


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu suces ?...



une seconde de délicatesse dans un monde de brutes...

ps : La reponse est non mais il parait que chez ikea corsica ça pompe à donf' depuis qu'ils  t'ont embauché


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> une seconde de d&#233;licatesse dans un monde de brutes...



Si tu savais ce que je pense de a VRAIE d&#233;licatesse...



> ps : La reponse est non mais il parait que chez ikea corsica &#231;a pompe &#224; donf' depuis qu'ils  t'ont embauch&#233;



Les pinzuti ont d&#233;j&#224; du mal &#224; s'implanter sans soutiens...


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les pinzuti ont déjà à s'implanter sans soutiens...


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2007)

C'est domage je ne vois plus le plan gratos pour le Thé.
Avant chez "Nature et découverte" on pouvait boire du thé gratos aussi...
Y'a du y avoir tellement d'abus qu'ils ont arrété.
Donc courrez vite chez Ikéa avant qu'ils blindent le truc...


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2007)

Salut les amateurs

Aujourd'hui fin du grand spectacle de l'environnement avec des hélicologistes
et des hommes importants.
Pour diminuer les dépenses d'énergie et la pollution voici une décision parmi d'autres :

La préparation du café chaud sera formellement interdite dans tous les lieux publics en paticulier les bars, brasseries, restaurants, etc. Cette mesure sera progressivement étendue aux particuliers. Des cours seront donnés à la télévision pour apprendre à faire du café froid.


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Salut les amateurs
> 
> Aujourd'hui fin du grand spectacle de l'environnement avec des hélicologistes
> et des hommes importants.
> ...



Arf elle est bien drôle celle là tiens !!!  

Bon moi j'ai craqué je me suis racheté une nouvelle machine Nesspresso "La Cube" en Krups.
Howw qu'elle est belle, mais pour l'instant elle me fait un café moyen-moyen, en tous cas moins bien que mon ancienne magimix, je suis grave deçu !   
Ce pendant je pense qu'il lui faut une petite priode de rodage, donc j'attends de voir....
  et surtout de goûter...


----------



## jugnin (26 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Arf elle est bien drôle celle là tiens !!!
> 
> Bon moi j'ai craqué je me suis racheté une nouvelle machine Nesspresso "La Cube" en Krups.
> Howw qu'elle est belle, mais pour l'instant elle me fait un café moyen-moyen, en tous cas moins bien que mon ancienne magimix, je suis grave deçu !
> ...



Hey ça c'est comme un switch, faut poster les photos.  

En ce moment j'utilise la cafetière la plus cheap du monde : casserole, porte filtre et pot inox recyclé de la cafetière cramée.:mouais: Pourvu que le café réveille...


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Hey &#231;a c'est comme un switch, faut poster les photos.



Ba voil&#224; c'est celle-l&#224; :






Tiens je vais m'en resservir un pour voir si la machine se r&#244;de bien....


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Octobre 2007)

au fait, ton astuce pour le caf&#233; gratos fonctionne aussi avec le soda


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Octobre 2007)

J'vous comprends pas, les gars. 
Je préfère de loin payer mon café et me le siroter chez moi, avec mon chat, ma p'tite roulée, et mes musiques préférées.
Ou même dans un bistrot avec les amis.

Pouvoir boire du café gratos chez Ikua n'adoucira jamais l'affreux moment passé là-bas, avec partout autour des sollicitations collorées et bruyantes, où tout est calculé pour vous faire parcourir un itinéraire précis, en vous frayant tant bien que mal un chemin parmi des familles atroces qui vous passent l'envie d'en faire une un jour, tiens. 
Je ne dis pas que tout est pourri là-bas, j'y ai déjà commandé des trucs sur internet, en buvant mon café, justement. 

'Fin bon, je changerai peut-être d'avis un jour.


----------



## kisbizz (29 Octobre 2007)

si t'aime pas la couleur , oui, c'est pas du tout ton magasin :rateau: :rateau: 

si tu l'aimes vas'y faire un tour quand il y a nocturne a 22h : 
il y a pas un chat et surtout pas des mômes pleurnichard   




ps: moi aussi j'ai un plan café gratos : 
le samedi apres-midi au rayon café dans les supermarché


----------



## NED (29 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps: moi aussi j'ai un plan café gratos :
> le samedi apres-midi au rayon café dans les supermarché



Je confirme ça marche bien... 
De plus il y a souvent des dégustations d'autres produits ces mêmes jours, un vrai festin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'vous comprends pas, les gars.
> Je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin payer *mon caf&#233;* et me le siroter chez moi, avec mon chat, *ma p'tite roul&#233;e*, et mes musiques pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es.



Un bonheur ! :love: 
Un tabac pleins d'ar&#244;mes genre Fleur de pays&#169; (Merci Mel') et un petit caf&#233; bien serr&#233;.
T'as une haleine de chacal (mise &#224; part les kisscoolman) mais comment que &#231;a te retourne les papilles !


----------



## vousti (30 Octobre 2007)

ben moi dans ma vie précédente (j'étais V.R.P.) quand je voulais un café, je m'arrêtais à un hôtel-restaurant, je demandais à voir les salles de réunions pour voir si il y avait une possibilité de louer pour un colloque.......9 fois sur 10 le tenancier me demandait après la visite ce que je voulais boire........."ben un café ne serait pas de refus"


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> ben moi dans ma vie précédente (j'étais V.R.P.) quand je voulais un café, je m'arrêtais à un hôtel-restaurant, je demandais à voir les salles de réunions pour voir si il y avait une possibilité de louer pour un colloque.......9 fois sur 10 le tenancier me demandait après la visite ce que je voulais boire........."ben un café ne serait pas de refus"



Grivellerie par abus de confiance ... Oh le beau cas ! :modo:


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2007)

Bon...sinon je rassure les gens qui achètent une Nesspresso Cube comme moué.
Il faut bien attendre 1 à 2 semaines pour que la machine se rôde...maintenant mon café est  parfait, texture goût y tout y tout.
 

Pour les femelles addicts de George, voici son nouveau clip pour la pub *What Else ?*


----------



## vousti (30 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Pour les femelles addicts de George, voici son nouveau clip pour la pub *What Else ?*


 OH oui! oh oui!  toi aussi........soutiens Georges  

bon ok je -------->


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> OH oui! oh oui!  toi aussi........soutiens Georges
> 
> bon ok je -------->




Ouais !
Tu paieras la tournée de café en sortant...merci,


----------



## yzykom (31 Octobre 2007)

Loin de moi l'id&#233;e de vouloir flouder ou trauler mais ce qui me g&#234;ne le plus chez Nespresso, c'est le recyclage. Au point en Suisse, comme l'atteste le lien pr&#233;vu &#224; cet effet, il est totalement inexistant en France, comme l'atteste l'absence de lien pr&#233;vu &#224; cet effet sur la version fran&#231;aise du site. Par ailleur, la confection et le remplissage des capsules requiert des machines qui consomment de l'&#233;nergie, etc, etc, bref, &#231;a touche une &#171; corde sensible &#187; chez moi.

Hormis &#231;a, je dois reconna&#238;tre que le caf&#233; est excellent  (petite pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour l'Arpeggio, en ce qui me concerne).


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Loin de moi l'id&#233;e de vouloir flouder ou trauler mais ce qui me g&#234;ne le plus chez Nespresso, c'est le recyclage. Au point en Suisse, comme l'atteste le lien pr&#233;vu &#224; cet effet, il est totalement inexistant en France, comme l'atteste l'absence de lien pr&#233;vu &#224; cet effet sur la version fran&#231;aise du site. Par ailleur, la confection et le remplissage des capsules requiert des machines qui consomment de l'&#233;nergie, etc, etc, bref, &#231;a touche une &#171; corde sensible &#187; chez moi.
> 
> Hormis &#231;a, je dois reconna&#238;tre que le caf&#233; est excellent  (petite pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour l'Arpeggio, en ce qui me concerne).



Oui, tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi, on en a d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup parl&#233; dans ce fil, mais tu ne vas pas te taper tout les posts depuis le d&#233;but.
Le probl&#232;me pour moi c'est que je suis Nespresso depuis les premi&#232;res heures, et depuis tout autre caf&#233; devient vite imbuvable (c'est un peu comme un drogue) m&#234;me si quelques fois je d&#233;guste quand m&#234;me des caf&#233;s exellents autre part que chez moi heureusement.
Quand tu y a gout&#233;, t'es vite accro...arf !

Bref il est vrai qu'en suite point de vue &#233;cologique, commerce &#233;quitable et tout et tout, ce n'est pas la marque t&#234;te de proue pour faire avancer les choses dans ce domaine bien que son programme HUMAIN n'est pas des moindre.
En effet,

Plus de 4 500 cultivateurs de caf&#233; en Am&#233;rique centrale vont b&#233;n&#233;ficier du programme "AAA Sustainable Quality(TM)" de Nespresso

SAN JOSE, Costa Rica, November 14 /PRNewswire/ --

- La Soci&#233;t&#233; Financi&#232;re internationale et Nestl&#233; Nespresso vont investir 500 000 dollars sur deux ans pour aider les cultivateurs en Am&#233;rique centrale.

Les photos :  *ICI !*

A l'occasion de la conf&#233;rence Sintercaf&#233; de 2006, Nestl&#233; Nespresso, pionnier mondial du caf&#233; de qualit&#233; en portions, et la Soci&#233;t&#233; Financi&#232;re internationale (SFI), membre du Groupe de la Banque mondiale, ont annonc&#233; qu'ils constituaient un partenariat dans lequel les deux organisations fourniront un total de 500 000 dollars sur deux ans pour &#233;tendre en Am&#233;rique centrale, r&#233;gion importante pour la culture du caf&#233;, le Nespresso AAA Sustainable Quality (TM) Program (programme de qualit&#233; sup&#233;rieure durable de Nespresso).

Nestl&#233; utilisera ce financement pour &#233;tendre la port&#233;e de son programme de qualit&#233; durable (<< programme AAA >>) et faire des am&#233;liorations dans la qualit&#233; et dans les pratiques agricoles durables dans les r&#233;gions o&#249; se trouvent trois importants pays producteurs de caf&#233; d'Am&#233;rique centrale, le Costa Rica (La Giorgia and Orosi), le Guatemala (Huehuetenango) et le Mexique (Ixhuatlan).

Le programme AAA est une approche novatrice garantissant que tant les consommateurs que les cultivateurs b&#233;n&#233;ficient de la qu&#234;te de qualit&#233; de Nestl&#233; Nespresso &#224; chaque &#233;tape de la cha&#238;ne de valeur.

*Infos compl&#233;mentaires* 

A voir le nombre de personnes qui parle sans connaitre, le coup est plutot r&#233;ussi : au contraire de max avelar qui se sert du commerce &#233;quitable comme d'un outil marketing, Nespresso a fait son chemin sans que personne ne soit au courant.


----------



## Chang (31 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Plus de 4 500 cultivateurs de café en Amérique centrale vont bénéficier du programme "AAA Sustainable Quality(TM)" de Nespresso
> 
> _BLABLABLA_
> 
> A voir le nombre de personnes qui parle sans connaitre, le coup est plutot réussi : au contraire de max avelar *qui se sert du commerce équitable comme d'un outil marketing*, Nespresso a fait son chemin sans que personne ne soit au courant.



Je ne defend aucun des deux. Surement pas Nestle et pas Haavelar non plus mais je ne vois pas la difference de demarche. Tu crois que Nestle fais cette campagne par pure gentillesse ou c'est du marketing aussi ??? 

J'arrive pas a comprendre comment tu puisse ecrite une co...rie grosse comme ca ... 

:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2007)

Ned, Nespresso et Max Havelaar n'ont rien avoir. 

Il s'agit d'une marque pour le premier et d'un label pour le second. On peut imaginer des dosettes Nespresso dot&#233;e du label Max Havelaar, mais l'inverse est impossible. L'association Max Havelaar ne produit ni caf&#233;, ni autre chose. Elle fait partie de la FLO (Fairtrade Labelling Organization) et dispose d'une forte l&#233;gitimit&#233; sur ces questions. 
Si Nespresso, c'est &#224; dire Nestl&#233;, c'est &#224; dire une des 3 plus grosses IAA du monde, cr&#233;&#233; sa propre fili&#232;re, c'est justement pour &#233;viter d'&#234;tre &#233;valu&#233; par un organisme ind&#233;pendant tel que la FLO. 

Bref, Nespresso fait du tr&#232;s bon caf&#233;, mais il est est parfaitement d&#233;gueulasse d'un point de vue &#233;thique (et aussi &#233;cologique). D'autres vendeurs de caf&#233; ne sont pas &#233;tiquet&#233;s "&#233;thique" , mais &#231;a ne les emp&#234;che pas pour autant de l'&#234;tre. Je pense &#224; Illy, par exemple. Certains caf&#233;s labellis&#233;s FLO, sont parfois des arnaques. Mais m&#234;me avec une mauvaise foi digne d'un mod&#233;rateur de MacG, on ne peut pas se contenter de la d&#233;marche AAA. C'est une arnaque.


edit : je viens de voir AAA est soutenu par Rainforest Alliance. Aucun rapport avec le commerce &#233;quitable donc. Il ne s'agit pas de garantir un prix minimum aux producteurs, mais d'am&#233;liorer les techniques agricoles dans une perspective de d&#233;veloppement durable.


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais même avec une mauvaise foi digne d'un modérateur de MacG



Cunnard


----------



## NED (1 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> J'arrive pas a comprendre comment tu puisse ecrite une co...rie grosse comme ca ...
> 
> :mouais:



C'est pas moi qui l'a ecrit c'est un mec qui s'appelle Nico.
Article *ICI* 
Et j'ai fais la grosse bétise de tout recopier comme un gros nigaud...Ca m'apprendra tiens !
Bref je voulais renseigner YZYCOM que Nesspresso fesait aussi son truc.

Ensuite je ne juges pas.

Que ca soit Head ou autres gens qui veuillent se fritter avec ce genre de polémique vous allez sur l'autre forum que j'ai indiquer ci-dessus et vous lavez votre linge sale en famille.
Moi c'est pas mon truc.
*j'ai filé l'info c'est tout*

Moi mon seul kif c'est de déguster du café et de partager des bons moments avec des potes autour d'un café.

VALA.


----------



## Chang (1 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est pas moi qui l'a ecrit c'est un mec qui s'appelle Nico.
> Article *ICI*



C'etait pas clair que tu citais quelqu'un d'autre.

Pas envie de fritter non plus, mais ce qui est dis est un tant soit peu limite.

Bref, bon cafe ...  ...


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2007)

On parle des grosses marques de caf&#233;, tant qu'on y est je voulais juste M'insurger tr&#232;s fort contre Starbuck's qui nous a balay&#233; de la carte une des plus grande galerie d'art, la Galerie Blondel, qui &#233;tait en face du centre Pompidou.
Pour moi c'&#233;tait une des meilleures galeries de peinture qui montrait des boulots vraiment sympas. 
Ils on trouv&#233; le moyen de nous foutre un Starbuck's &#224; la place : ca me tue  

Bon, la galerie a d&#233;menag&#233;. Elle existe toujours mais autre part au 128, rue Vieille du Temple maintenant.


*N&#233;anmoins, justice peut &#234;tre faite*:
Et c'est avec grand plaisir que j'ai appris la nouvelle. Le Starbuck's qui avait eu l'audace de s'installer en pleine cit&#233; Interdite en Chine vient de se faire virer en bon et due forme pour &#234;tre remplac&#233; par un vrai caf&#233; digne de ce nom.
Petit article ici si ca vous interresse


----------



## spud34 (11 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bref il est vrai qu'en suite point de vue &#233;cologique, commerce &#233;quitable et tout et tout, ce n'est pas la marque t&#234;te de proue pour faire avancer les choses dans ce domaine



En m&#234;me temps, sur ce forum, on est tous sur Apple (ce dont je suis "technologiquement" satisfaite, &#224; vrai dire), marque qui ne semble pas tr&#232;s concern&#233;e par les probl&#232;mes &#233;cologiques (&#233;pingl&#233;e une deuxi&#232;me fois par Greenpeace pour la nocivit&#233; voire la toxicit&#233; de certains composants de l' iPhone...) 

Juste une petite parenth&#232;se en passant, quoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, sur ce forum, on est tous sur Apple (ce dont je suis "technologiquement" satisfaite, &#224; vrai dire), marque qui ne semble pas tr&#232;s concern&#233;e par les probl&#232;mes &#233;cologiques (&#233;pingl&#233;e une deuxi&#232;me fois par Greenpeace pour *la nocivit&#233; voire la toxicit&#233; de certains composants de l' iPhone*...)
> 
> Juste une petite parenth&#232;se en passant, quoi



Autre parenth&#232;se en passant : ceux qui ach&#232;tent des iPhones pour les bouffer n'auront qu'&#224; s'en prendre &#224; eux m&#234;me en cas d'intoxication


----------



## spud34 (11 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Autre parenthèse en passant : ceux qui achètent des iPhones pour les bouffer n'auront qu'à s'en prendre à eux même en cas d'intoxication



Allez juste une dernière: une intoxication n'est pas forcément d'origine alimentaire....


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2007)

:affraid: :affraid: 





spud34 a dit:


> Allez juste une dernière: une intoxication n'est pas forcément d'origine alimentaire....


Certains ont même réussi à s'intoxiquer en fréquentant des forums... empoisonnés !

:affraid:  :affraid: 
 :affraid: 
:affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## NED (12 Novembre 2007)

M&#234;me le caf&#233; est toxique !! :affraid:
La v&#233;sicule se vide et se contracte &#224; l'arriv&#233;e du caf&#233; dans l'estomac !
La pauvre...


----------



## kisbizz (12 Novembre 2007)

une question aux experts:

le caf&#233; fait grossir ?  

c'est ce qu'on m'as dit hier  



pourtant moi je pensais que vu que sa contient la cafeine et que cette derniere est utilis&#233; pour les soins minceur......bref , vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Chang (12 Novembre 2007)

> le café fait grossir ?



A moins de verser un max de sucre dedans et de toujours accompagner son cafe de biscuits et/ou de chocolat ou de je ne sais quoi, je vois pas comment le cafe peut faire grossir ...  ...


----------



## tweek (12 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> une question aux experts:
> 
> le café fait grossir ?
> 
> c'est ce qu'on m'as dit hier





J'ai entendu dire que le café fait péter..   








 :love:


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire que le café fait péter..


Boum !
Attention à la prononciation, on entend souvent "le cafait fé" au lieu de "le café fait", de même "le cafait au lé"...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Ceci &#233;tait un message &#224; caract&#232;re informatif. C'&#233;tait vraiment tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant :sleep:


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> une question aux experts:
> 
> le café fait grossir ?
> 
> ...



LOL
non le café ne fait pas grossir... Mais l'eau peut'être (et comme il y a de l'eau dans le café....)
A+


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

La boucle est boucl&#233;e, on va m&#234;me avoir droit maintenant &#224; d'&#233;difiantes contributions philosophico-scientifiques. 

Qui a laiss&#233; la porte ouverte ? Le physionomiste fait encore de la conjonctivite ? :mouais:

Bon. Je ferme en sortant&#8230;


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> La boucle est bouclée, on va même avoir droit maintenant à d'édifiantes contributions philosophico-scientifiques.
> 
> Qui a laissé la porte ouverte ? Le physionomiste fait encore de la conjonctivite ? :mouais:
> 
> Bon. Je ferme en sortant



Café? 
Un ou deux sucre?
A+


----------



## NED (12 Novembre 2007)

OUI je veux bien !
j'en ai bien besoin pour attaquer la semaine.






1 sucre mou&#233;,
(pourtant chui po gros)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Caf&#233;?
> Un ou deux sucre?
> A+


C'est le "A+" qui me d&#233;sole moi. J'aime autant arr&#234;ter le caf&#233;&#8230;


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est le "A+" qui me désole moi. J'aime autant arrêter le café



Arf... Ce que je ne ferais pas pour toi....
Ok!
Bisous:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> (pourtant chui po gros)



Ca c'est pô dit.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Arf... Ce que je ne ferais pas pour toi....
> Ok!
> Bisous:love:


Va te brosser s'il te pla&#238;t&#8230; tu me lourdes. Et &#231;a porte pas bonheur.


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Novembre 2007)

L'expresso déca du starbuck est un régal. Pour les énervés il fait pas de mal et quel goût


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Relis les premiers posts du fil&#8230; le d&#233;ca est aussi fort ou presque que l'arabica. Et il vaut mieux s'attaquer &#224; la cause plut&#244;t qu'aux effets. Sans &#233;nervants, il n'y a pas d'&#233;nerv&#233;s.


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> une question aux experts:
> 
> le café fait grossir ?
> 
> ...



La caféine est diurétique. Elle active aussi la thermogenèse, cest-à-dire la combustion de calories même au repos. Ce mécanisme est souvent défectueux dans lobésité, dautant que les régimes hypocaloriques que suivent les obèses ont pour résultat de ralentir encore la thermogenèse.  
La caféine et le café ont fait lobjet de multiples études chez lanimal et chez lhomme. Ses effets sur le poids sont maintenant bien établis. Une étude suisse montre quen donnant chaque jour 100 à 450 mg de caféine à des obèses, la thermogenèse augmente de 4 à 16 %. Une autre étude montre que la caféine augmente la thermogenèse de manière dose-dépendante : plus il y a de caféine, plus le métabolisme est élevé.
Bien entendu on parle du café non sucré


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> La caf&#233;ine est diur&#233;tique. Elle active aussi la thermogen&#232;se, c&#8217;est-&#224;-dire la combustion de calories m&#234;me au repos. Ce m&#233;canisme est souvent d&#233;fectueux dans l&#8217;ob&#233;sit&#233;, d&#8217;autant que les r&#233;gimes hypocaloriques que suivent les ob&#232;ses ont pour r&#233;sultat de ralentir encore la thermogen&#232;se.
> La caf&#233;ine et le caf&#233; ont fait l&#8217;objet de multiples &#233;tudes chez l&#8217;animal et chez l&#8217;homme. Ses effets sur le poids sont maintenant bien &#233;tablis. Une &#233;tude suisse montre qu&#8217;en donnant chaque jour 100 &#224; 450 mg de caf&#233;ine &#224; des ob&#232;ses, la thermogen&#232;se augmente de 4 &#224; 16 &#37;. Une autre &#233;tude montre que la caf&#233;ine augmente la thermogen&#232;se de mani&#232;re dose-d&#233;pendante : plus il y a de caf&#233;ine, plus le m&#233;tabolisme est &#233;lev&#233;.
> Bien entendu on parle du caf&#233; non sucr&#233;



Ces sages propos extr&#234;mement document&#233;s devant &#234;tre naturellement pond&#233;r&#233;s par le fait que les origines transalpines de notre amie font que seul le "bon" caf&#233;, concoct&#233; &#224; partir d'arabicas choisis, doit avoir droit de cit&#233; dans sa tasse, et que malheureusement, l'arabica contient jusqu'&#224; six fois moins de caf&#233;&#239;ne qu'un vulgaire robusta quasi totalement d&#233;pourvu de go&#251;t (vous savez ? Les paquets rouges du supermarch&#233. 



EDIT : Aux propos de sundance, j'ajouterais que si nombre d'&#233;tudes sur les bienfaits du caf&#233; ont permis de les mettre en &#233;vidence, &#224; ce jour, aucune de celles men&#233;es sur ses effets n&#233;fastes pour l'organisme n'a encore donn&#233; de r&#233;sultat probant, contrairement &#224; une id&#233;e malheureusement assez r&#233;pandue.


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Aux propos de sundance, j'ajouterais que si nombre d'&#233;tudes sur les bienfaits du caf&#233; ont permis de les mettre en &#233;vidence, &#224; ce jour, aucune de celles men&#233;es sur ses effets n&#233;fastes pour l'organisme n'a encore donn&#233; de r&#233;sultat probant, contrairement &#224; une id&#233;e malheureusement assez r&#233;pandue.


 
Arythmie cardiaque par exemple 
Mais le caf&#233; seul ne peut &#234;tre en cause, c'est un facteur favorisant comme l'alcool, la nicotine etc...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Arythmie cardiaque par exemple
> Mais le café seul ne peut être en cause, c'est un facteur favorisant comme l'alcool, la nicotine etc...​



Il était ici question d'effets néfastes (donc sur un organisme supposé sain au départ), pas de contre-indication due à une pathologie établie


----------



## kisbizz (13 Novembre 2007)

je suis donc rassurée : le café ne fait pas grossir .....bien  


mais ......pour des mauvaise habitudes et de facilité je ne bois que du soluble ( :rose:  ) 
toute la journée ..... de celui là on dit quoi ?
et je ne demande pas seulement sur le plan "regime"

j'ai regardé mon pot dans tous les sens mais niet, pas une seule mention pour savoir ce quil contient


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je suis donc rassur&#233;e : le caf&#233; ne fait pas grossir .....bien
> 
> 
> mais ......pour des mauvaise habitudes et de facilit&#233; je ne bois que du soluble ( :rose:  )
> ...



LOL
Arf il ne fait toujours pas grossir..... Mais il est franchement d&#233;gueulasse!
A+

Ps: mais c'est quoi cette peur de grossir tout le temps...????????


----------



## kisbizz (13 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> *et je ne demande pas seulement sur le plan "regime"*





FataMorgana a dit:


> LOL
> Arf il ne fait toujours pas grossir..... Mais il est franchement dégueulasse!
> A+
> 
> Ps: mais c'est quoi cette peur de grossir tout le temps...????????




ma petite chere fata

tu ne sais pas que un message il faut le lire en entier ....surtout si on veut y repondre ?  


peur de grossir ?
 bien evidemment , je suis une femme , je travail dans un secteur dit "mode" , 
on vit dans un monde où il est de bon ton etre beau et MAIGRE pour etre accepté....mais ici on ne parle que du café


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ces sages propos extrêmement documentés devant être naturellement pondérés par le fait que* les origines transalpines de notre amie font que seul le "bon" café, concocté à partir d'arabicas choisis, doit avoir droit de cité dans sa tasse*, et que malheureusement, l'arabica contient jusqu'à six fois moins de caféïne qu'un vulgaire robusta quasi totalement dépourvu de goût (vous savez ? Les paquets rouges du supermarché).





kisbizz a dit:


> je suis donc rassurée : le café ne fait pas grossir .....bien
> 
> 
> mais ......*pour des mauvaise habitudes et de facilité je ne bois que du soluble* ( :rose:  )
> ...




Voilà quand on ne sait pas, on présume; et on dit n'importe quoi. Confiture, cochon tout va bien. Mélanger la notion de café avec le qualificatif "soluble", déjà, ça te pose le décor


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Ouais mais non en fait&#8230;


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Voilà quand on ne sait pas, on présume; et on dit n'importe quoi. Confiture, cochon tout va bien. Mélanger la notion de café avec le qualificatif "soluble", déjà, ça te pose le décor



hmmf... intéressant... :mouais:
Donc en fait le café est une notion? Bien d'accord... Ensuite c'est une notion soluble...
Bref...:sleep:
Je trouve ça un peu étonnant comme remarque attendu que le café le plus consommé est le "CAFE SOLUBLE".... Un petit wiki sur la lyophilisation serait du meilleur gout
Au revoir (je n'ai pas dit A+)

Ps: notre amie a en effet confondue le café "instantannée" et le café tout court (et je suis désolé mais pour la plupart des gens on parle couramment de café pour le  "CAFE SOLUBLE")..... Oh!!! Comme c'est grave!!!!!

Ps2: ne pas confondre préparation et forme de conservation

Ps3: tu connais la "notion" de bisous?
Bisous!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Ce forum se peuple petit &#224; petit de t&#234;tes de n&#339;uds.

C'est dramatique.


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ps: notre amie a en effet confondue le café "instantannée" et le café tout court (et je suis désolé mais *pour la plupart des gens on parle couramment de café pour le  "CAFE SOLUBLE"*)..... Oh!!! Comme c'est grave!!!!!



Ah nan. 
La plupart des gens, moi je connais pas. C'est quoi ces généralités à la con ?
Ca oui, c'est grave.
Et ce besoin de multiplier les marques de ponctuation...
:sleep:


----------



## kisbizz (13 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais mais non en fait



tu imagines bien que je n'emporte pas dans mon sac ma boite soluble quand je sors donc quand je ne suis pas chez moi je bois du "vrai" café ...et c'est le *seul* liquide que mon corp avale toute la journée


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah nan.
> La plupart des gens, moi je connais pas. C'est quoi ces g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s &#224; la con ?
> Ca oui, c'est grave.
> Et ce besoin de multiplier les marques de ponctuation...
> :sleep:



Ohllolo
Tr&#233;s bien...
D'abord la notion de moyenne: c'est ce qui permet de d&#233;finir la plupart des gens... Ou m&#234;me les gens tout court. N'as-tu pas remarqu&#233; que ce mot n'existait pas au singulier (la rime la rime!!!!)
Pour ce qui est des g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s... Bah je viens de r&#233;pondre!:bebe:
Maintenant je ne dis pas que c'est une bonne chose... Par exemple, dans le cas de la d&#233;mocratie ce n'est pas faire une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233; que de dire que la plupart des gens ont &#233;lu le pr&#233;sident.... Et il est pourtant d&#233;plaisant de constater que le petit Nicolas remplit cette fonction
 Voili voilou!

Ps: d&#233;sol&#233; je ne fais pas parti de l'&#233;lite je n'ai peut-&#234;tre pas assez bu de "notion magique"
Ps2: l'&#233;litisme &#224; deux balles est tr&#232;s grave... Surtout quand on en vient &#224; ramener les choses au caf&#233;....


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ma petite chere fata
> 
> tu ne sais pas que un message il faut le lire en entier ....surtout si on veut y repondre ?
> 
> ...



Mais tu dis "pas seulement sur le plan régime"
Donc je réponds... non?
hihi
A+

Ps: moi j'accepte tout le monde..... Même les pas beau pas maigre
Ps2: je suis un tit gars... pas une fille


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2007)

&#199;a devient usant.





FataMorgana a dit:


> (...)
> Par exemple, dans le cas de la d&#233;mocratie ce n'est pas faire une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233; que de dire que la plupart des gens ont &#233;lu le pr&#233;sident.... *Et il est pourtant d&#233;plaisant de constater que le petit Nicolas remplit cette fonction*
> (...)


Pas vot&#233; pour lui, mais je trouve fatiguant de retrouver dans n'importe quel fil, sur n'importe quel sujet, ce genre de phrase.*
Pas comme &#231;a qu'on va retrouver une certaine "s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233;" (ou une s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; certaine) sur ce forum...





*y'a pas que toi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Avant de ramener sa science, on s'assure d'&#234;tre capable de raconter autre chose que des conneries. Gens, &#231;a a un singulier. F&#233;minin qui plus est. La gent. Et oui. Je sais. &#199;a fait mal. Mais c'est comme &#231;a.

Quant &#224; la politique, on s'en fout de ton avis.


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça devient usant.Pas voté pour lui, mais je trouve fatiguant de retrouver dans n'importe quel fil, sur n'importe quel sujet, ce genre de phrase.
> Pas comme ça qu'on va retrouver une certaine "sérénité" (ou une sérénité certaine) sur ce forum...



Oui désolé pour ma subjectivité. J'essayais juste de définir ce qu'était la plupart des gens.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

N'essaye pas. Tu n'es pas &#233;quip&#233; pour&#8230;


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Avant de ramener sa science, on s'assure d'être capable de raconter autre chose que des conneries. Gens, ça a un singulier. Féminin qui plus est. La gent. Et oui. Je sais. Ça fait mal. Mais c'est comme ça.
> 
> Quant à la politique, on s'en fout de ton avis.



Malheureusement non il me semble....
Petit tour dans le dictionnaire conseillé. 
Employé comme un substantif féminin "la gent" recouvre en effet la notion de gens... 
Mais je ne pense pas qu'il existe des lien entre les deux...
Le pluriel de "gent" est "gents"......
A+


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Novembre 2007)

Pas d'élite ici (manquerait plus qu'ça) : t'es au bar, y'a que des poivrots, faudra t'y faire. 
Ou mieux : passer ton chemin.
:rateau: 
Hoplà.


----------



## jugnin (13 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Malheureusement non il me semble....
> Petit tour dans le dictionnaire conseill&#233;.
> Employ&#233; comme un substantif f&#233;minin "la gent" recouvre en effet la notion de gens...
> Mais je ne pense pas qu'il existe des lien entre les deux...
> ...



*Et mes gentes alu, c'est poulet ?*
 

D&#233;sol&#233; FataMorgana, mais au travers de tes diff&#233;rents posts, je me rends compte que je ne pige rien &#224; ce que tu racontes. L&#224; dessus, je te donne rendez-vous au fil d&#233;di&#233; au Fran&#231;ais pour les questions linguistiques, et au comptoir pour d&#233;battre de la pr&#233;sidence et des moyennes, si tu le souhaites.


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Malheureusement non il me semble....
> Petit tour dans le dictionnaire conseillé.
> Employé comme un substantif féminin "la gent" recouvre en effet la notion de gens...
> Mais je ne pense pas qu'il existe des lien entre les deux...
> ...


Non, "gents" est un pluriel archaique, le "t" disparaissant d&#233;sormais devant le "s".
Mais "gent" n'est pas pour autant le singulier r&#233;el de "gens". La "gent", c'est une subdivision des "gens". Plut&#244;t qu'un singulier, il faut parler d'unit&#233; de base par rapport &#224; un tout. Les "gens", c'est un ensemble form&#233; par une multitude de "gent", chaque "gent" &#233;tant le regroupement des individus poss&#233;dant des caract&#232;res physiques, moraux ou intellectuels communs.

Vais me faire un p'tit caf&#233;, moi, tiens. Un illy, machine ! Et que &#231;a saute ! 


(hein ? Machine ? Ben c'est le nom de la stagiaire !  )


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Novembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Pas d'élite ici (manquerait plus qu'ça) : t'es au bar, y'a que *des poivrots*



Voilà. 
Genre lui, tu vois ?
 


jugnin a dit:


> *Et mais gentes alu, c'est poulet ?*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Ouais enfin bon. Je crois que si on lui disait tous d'aller se faire foutre, on serait un peu plus paisible, non ?


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> *Et mais gentes alu, c'est poulet ?*
> 
> 
> Désolé FataMorgana, mais au travers de tes différents posts, je me rends compte que je ne pige rien à ce que tu racontes. Là dessus, je te donne rendez-vous au fil dédié au Français pour les questions linguistiques, et au comptoir pour débattre de la présidence et des moyennes, si tu le souhaites.



Arf mais je ne veux débattre de rien, je donne un exemple (manifestement maladroit désolé) et je réponds juste à une question judicieuse sur quelques détails "morphologiques" de certains de nos bons mots de la langue française....
Maintenant c'est vrai que je m'en prend pleins la tronche en échange....

Enfin bon j'adooooooooooooooooore le café!!!!
Voilà désolé d'être un peu sorti des sentiers battus....
A+


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

> Maintenant c'est vrai que je m'en prend pleins la tronche en &#233;change....


Pose toi des questions&#8230;


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, "gents" est un pluriel archaique, le "t" disparaissant désormais devant le "s".
> Mais "gent" n'est pas pour autant le singulier réel de "gens". La "gent", c'est une subdivision des "gens". Plutôt qu'un singulier, il faut parler d'unité de base par rapport à un tout. Les "gens", c'est un ensemble formé par une multitude de "gent", chaque "gent" étant le regroupement des individus possédant des caractères physiques, moraux ou intellectuels communs.
> 
> Vais me faire un p'tit café, moi, tiens. Un illy, machine ! Et que ça saute !
> ...



Pas d'accord mais c'est apparemment pas l'endroit..... (pluriel archaique????) Passer d'un mot à l'autre c'est une déformation (après elle est acceptée ou pas mais ne change ni l'ethymologie ni la morphologie du mot en question....)
A+

Ps: BackCat pourquoi tant de haine... D'autre part, si tu veux que j'aille etc..... Essaies une traduction littérale de "Back" Cat... (je crois que c'est page 8 du Kamasutra:love

Ps2: Bah café aussi ça m'a déprimé tout ça


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais enfin bon. Je crois que si on lui disait tous d'aller se faire foutre, on serait un peu plus paisible, non ?



Chuuut... Tout doux le minou. T'veux des caresses ?
Voil&#224;, c'est mieux. On est plus calme, tout de suite.

Paix et amour, n'oublie pas. 
Gros bisous.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ps: BackCat pourquoi tant de haine... D'autre part, si tu veux que j'aille etc..... Essaies une traduction litt&#233;rale de "Back" Cat... (je crois que c'est page 8 du Kamasutra:love


Mais parce que je te trouve insipide et casse-burnes, voil&#224; pourquoi  Ne va pas chercher midi &#224; quatorze heures non plus, hein ? Rien de plus. Quant &#224; "Back", &#231;a veut dire _dos_. Pour faire le malin, il faut de l'esprit, t'&#233;tais au courant ?



			
				stephaaanie a dit:
			
		

> Paix et amour, n'oublie pas.
> Gros bisous.


Oui mais non. D&#233;sol&#233;, mais je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u pour &#231;a  Mais pour les caresses, je retiens, hein ?


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Pas d'accord mais c'est apparemment pas l'endroit.....



Là, alors.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

De la confiture &#224; un cochon aussi. Ta bont&#233; te perdra 
Mais merci.


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> ...D'abord la notion de moyenne: c'est ce qui permet de définir la plupart des gens... Ou même les gens tout court. N'as-tu pas remarqué que ce mot n'existait pas au singulier...


Un petit tour sur le fil d'à côté pour s'amuser.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

C'est beau  On dirait du veau


----------



## kisbizz (13 Novembre 2007)

on reviens au caf&#233; ?


j'y suis pour quelque chose dans ces dernieres pages ...ce n'etait absolment pas voulu .....desol&#233;e .....


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Un petit tour sur le fil d'à côté pour s'amuser.



Oui mais en fait la discussion a continué... 
Quoiqu'il en soit je reste sur mon avis du départ, je comprends qu'un pré-quadra déprimé puisse accepté qu'un terme soit stupidement devenu générique (et pour de mauvaises raisons, parce qu'au passage, on y perd le sens et un peu du fond....) mais dans ce cas-là il ne faut pas non plus critiquer le langage SMS... Les utilisateurs de ce dernier pouvant alors se targuer de l' "archaïsme" du français de base....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Minable. Tout simplement minable  J'aime bien. Je m'encro&#251;tais.


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2007)

Nioube de combat ?!.....


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2007)

On dirait bien, mais c'est Backy qui l'a trouv&#233;, je doute qu'il le pr&#234;te... :mouais:


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il était ici question d'effets néfastes (donc sur un organisme supposé sain au départ), pas de contre-indication due à une pathologie établie


 
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est un organisme supposé sain au départ. En revanche avoir une prédisposition à l'extrasystole, cela ne se commande pas, à la différence d'un café​


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

Hmm, Résumons


BackCat a dit:


> Avant de ramener sa science, on s'assure d'être capable de raconter autre chose que des conneries. Gens, ça a un singulier. Féminin qui plus est. La gent. Et oui. Je sais. Ça fait mal. Mais c'est comme ça.





l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, "gents" est un pluriel archaique, le "t" disparaissant désormais devant le "s".
> Mais "gent" n'est pas pour autant le singulier réel de "gens".






BackCat a dit:


> Ouais enfin bon. Je crois que si on lui disait tous d'aller se faire foutre, on serait un peu plus paisible, non ?



HIhi bah rien à redire:



BackCat a dit:


> Minable. Tout simplement minable  J'aime bien. Je m'encroûtais.



CQFD!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Champion toutes cat&#233;gories  Le monsieur est un imb&#233;cile et il tient &#224; le rester  Grand bien te fasse, guenille ! Moi &#231;a m'arrange


----------



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2007)

Bon, j&#8217;avais pr&#233;par&#233; une contribution adapt&#233;e, au boulot, de retour &#224; la maison je n&#8217;ai pas le courage de vous le remettre  _plus tard si vous &#234;tes sage_.

Bon, les derni&#232;res minutes de ce fil sont peut-&#234;tres compt&#233;es&#8230; ainsi je vous enjoint &#224; vous recceuillir un peu sur sa d&#233;pouille fumante (forc&#233;ment) et de prier &#224; sa r&#233;surrection.

Message priv&#233; &#224; MorganeLaF&#233;e : on ne s&#8216;&#233;tonne pas de se faire griffer quand on tire les moustaches du chat.

Message priv&#233; 2 &#224; MorganeLaF&#233;e : &#224; force de vouloir avoir le dernier mot&#8230; ben tu l&#8217;obtiendras.

Message priv&#233; &#224; BackCat : non ce n'est pas une bonne id&#233;e .


----------

